# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  तुम्हारा खून खून और हमारा खून पानी है

## navinc4u

*जब तक भारत में इस्लामिक आतंकबादी और भाड़े के टट्टू जो पाकिस्तानी जवान बोलते थे निर्दोशो का खून बहते रहे तब तक वो लोग गुमराह नौजवान और आतंकवादी का कोई धर्म नहीं होता है जैसे जुमलो से नवाजे जाते रहे* *फिर जब तथाकथित रूप से कुछ व्यक्तियों ने इसका प्रतिवाद उसी रूप में किया ( अभी तक साबित नहीं हुआ है की किसी हिन्दू ने आतंकवादी गतिविधि में भाग लिया केस अदालत में है और सरकार जी तोड़ कोशिश कर रही ये सवित करने की ) अचानक भाषा बदल गयी और गृह मंत्री इसे भगवा आतंकबाद कहने लगे और हमारे जाने माने हिन्दू द्रोही दिग्विजय सिंह तो चार कदम आगे निकल गए उनको हर किसी कांग्रेस विरोधी ( छमा करे इसे सोनिया विरोधी ) हिन्दू आतंकवादी लगाने लगा* 
*किसी कम्यनिस्ट ( जिनको इस्लामिक आतंकबाद कहने पर सबसे ज्यादा आपत्ति थी ) या अन्य मानवाधिकारवादी संगठन जो गला फाड़ फाड़ कर इन भाड़े के टट्टू को गुमराह नौजवान कहते थे इस पर आपति जताई*
*यंहा तक की कुलदीप नय्यर और अरुंधती राय जो इन अतंकवादियो से सहानभूति रखते थे और उनसे बातचीत के हिमायती थे ने ये कहा की किसी धर्म को आतंकवाद से जोड़ना गलत है* 
*मै चाहता हूँ माननीय सदस्य इस बात पर चर्चा करे की कैसे इन बहरे लोगो को जो सिर्फ सोनिया गाँधी की सुनते है इस बात को बताया जाए*

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा विषय है ...मै आशा करती हु की ...सूत्र के विषय की गंभीरता के अनुरूप पोस्टिंग......की जाएगी ....

----------


## THE GAME

*गर आया  नाम जुबां पर तो,वो कहते ये उन्मादी हैं ,,
उन्मादी तो राणा भी था,उन्मादी रानी झाँसी भी ,
हम उनकी याद संजोये हैं,वो कहते हम कटुवादी हैं ,,
जिनसे जग सारा थर्राया ,वह असली भारत वासी हैं ,
हम शीश कटाते शरहद पर,वो कहते हम बकवादी हैं ,,
धरती जिनसे लाल हो रही,वो असली लाल हमारे हैं ,
निज आस्था की हम बात करें,वो कहते ये विष वादी हैं ,,
जिस मंदिर निष्कासित थे ,वो अपना मंदिर मांग रहे ,
वो कहते हैं ये मेरा है ,हम किससे फरियाद करें ,,
गाँधी का सपना राम राज्य,पर अब तो रावण राजा है,
देश हमारा उसके हाथों ,हम कैसे भारतवासी हैं ,,
उनको आती लाज नही ,यह भारत देश भी न्यारा है ,
जिसने विश्व को शीछा दी,वो इतिहास हमारा है ,,
कण्व जाबाली भारद्वाज ,से शिछित भारत पावन है ,
वशिष्ट व्याश का है प्रकाश,शौनक संदीपन भी मन भावन हैं,,
देश द्वेष में धर्म है बंधक ,संस्कृति अब दरबारी है ,
नृसिंह जगो हे अर्जुन आओ ,फिर धरती पापों से भारी है,,
शासक अब ध्रितराष्ट्र हुआ है ,जीवित हो गये कौरव सारे,
शुक्राचार्य फिर बने गुरु हैं ,आर्ष पुरुष अनुयायी है ,,
प्रत्यंचा खींचो पुरुषोत्तम ,कृष्ण बनो उपदेशक फिर ,
संगठित करो सुग्रीव पुनः तुम ,माँ भारत तुम्हे पुकारी है,,*

*जय माँ भारत भारती*

----------


## THE GAME

*आँचल रंगा है खून से,
मां के आँखों में पानी है,
घायल है माँ भारती,
बम ब्लास्टों की कहानी है।
ए आंतकी विस्फोटी गाने गाते हैं,
फिर हमारे सियासतदां,
जांचो के सुर सजाते हैं।
आंतकियों की पैरवी,
करेंगी अब विधानसभाएं,
देश में बैठे कुछ लोग,
उनके अधिकार गिनाएं।
क्यों है, लाचार कानून व्यवस्था,
कैसी हास्यास्पद ए सुदृढ सुरक्षा।
पूछूँ रही भारत माँ,
कब तक खून बहाओगे
क्या फिर संसद पर हमला होगा,
तो इनको फांसी पर लटकाओगे।
ए उदारता नहीं कायरता है,
पड़ोस में नही दुश्मन,
अब तो घर में ही रहता है।,
सत्तानशीन कहते हैं,
धमाकों में जीना सीख लें।
मरते हैं तो मर् जाएं
जिएं तो जख्मों को सीना सीख ले।
गर ताकत हो तुममें तो,
तुम नेताओं से सीधे भिड़ो।
निरीह जनता को मारके, बनते तीसखां बड़े
जन्मे यहीं खाकर यहीं का,हुए बड़े।
खून बहाना किसी मजहब का,
हो सकता सिध्दान्त नहीं।
प्यार बाटंते सभी धर्म है,
नफरत फैलाना काम नही।
काश हमारी रक्षा भी,
अमरीका जैसी बन पाती।
और हमारे भीतर भी,
राष्ट्र रक्षा सर्वोपरि है,
ऐसी भावना जग पाती।
जब धर्मनिरपेक्ष है देश हमारा,
तो जाति मजहब बनते- कैसे चुनावी नारा।
जागो जनता जनार्दन जागो,
राष्टहित पर, अपने सारे हित त्यागो।
कौम कोई भी हो ,
लहू का रंग तो लाल ही होगा।
चाहे जितनी मौते हो जाये,
बस जाचों का दौर चलेगा।
क्षमा-याचना की सियासत होगी,
उन्हे जेलों में सुरक्षित ठौर मिलेगा।
हम जनता की मेहनत का धन,
तुम्हारी सुरक्षा पर खर्च करेगें
खिलाएगें तुमको विरयानी,
और तुम्हारी फाँसी पर बहस करेगें ।*

----------


## THE GAME

*तुम्हारा खून.... खून, हमारा खून....पानी*

*मातम पर मंत्री का मनोरंजन!*

किसी छोटे बच्चे को मामूली चोट लग जाये। तो घर में कोहराम मच जाता है। परिवार में अगर किसी की मौत हो जाये, भले ही मरने वाला बुजुर्ग ही क्यों न हो, तो पूरे गांव में उस दिन गांव के वे लोग, जिन्हें शहर के पढ़े-लिखे, "अनपढ़",  "देहाती" और "गंवार" कहते-मानते हैं, पूरे गांव में बुजुर्ग की मौत वाले दिन कोई खुशी नहीं मनाते। यहां तक कि इत्तिफाक से अगर उस दिन किसी के घर में बेटे ने जन्म लिया हो, तो भी बधाई की ढोलक नहीं बजाई जाती। और तो और गांव के लोग रेडियो बजाना-सुनना भी "अशुभ" मानते हैं। अगर मौत पड़ोसी के घर में हुई हो, तो मातम वाले घर में पड़ोसी घरों की औरतें खाना बनाकर देने जाती हैं। ताकि ग़मज़दा परिवार का ग़म कुछ बांटकर कम किया जा सके।

ये तो एक बानगी थी। किसी अपने के दर्द, गांव के उन लोगों की समझ-बूझ-सहयोग की, जिन्हें शहर में रहने वाले उच्च-शिक्षा प्राप्त "लाट-साहब" या "धन्नासेठ", "गंवार" और "देहाती" से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं समझते। जो गांव और गांव में रहने वाले ग्रामीण, देश के शहरों और उनमें रहने वालों की रीढ़ हैं, उन्हीं को कुछ कथित "साहब-लोग" कभी-कभार सड़क पर अपनी कार के सामने आ जाने पर तैश में "जाहिल" कहने में भी  शर्म नहीं खाते। आईये अब बात करते हैं उस जमात की, जो "पल-पोस" ही हमारी-आपकी और उन गांव वालों की दम पर रही है। भारत में ही नहीं, पूरी दुनिया के किसी भी देश में इंसान से पैदा हुई इस जमात को कहते हैं- "नेता"। अगर जनता वोट देकर न चुने, तो शायद एक आम-इंसान, नेता न बन पाये। यानि वोट देकर हम खुद ही अपनी जमात के एक आम इंसान को नेता बनाकर, खुद से कुछ खास या अलग पहचान दे देते हैं। बस यही हमारी भूल कहिये, या फिर किसी लोकतांत्रिक व्यवस्था की मजबूरी। हमारे-आपके बीच से हमारे ही द्वारा खास बनाया गया यही नेता, अक्सर हमारे-आपके दुखों का कारण बन जाता है। शायद इसलिए क्योंकि नेता बनने के बाद, वो इंसान नहीं....सिर्फ नेता बनकर रह जाता है। भारत के मौजूदा केंद्रीय पर्यटन मंत्री सुबोधकांत सहाय और पूर्व केंद्रीय राज्य मंत्री अशोक प्रधान, भी इसी खास जमात के सदस्य यानि "नेता" हैं।
जनाब सुबोधकांत साहब सरकार में कुर्सी पर वर्तमान में काबिज हैं। जबकि अशोक प्रधान के नीचे कुर्सी भले न हो, लेकिन कुर्सी की "हनक" अब भी बरकरार है। चूंकि ये दोनो ही अब इंसान से "नेता"  बन चुके हैं, इसलिए शायद इनका "इन्सानियत" से सरोकार नहीं रह गया। ये मैं नहीं, इन दोनो महानुभावों के "कर्म" खुद ही बयां करते हैं। कैसे...आईये जानते हैं..मय गवाह और सबूतों के, कि क्यों और कैसे ये दोनो "नेता"  बनने के बाद नहीं रह पाये..."इंसान"।
सच पर सोचने को मजबूर करता पहला दृष्य:13 जुलाई 2011, समय शाम करीब सात बजे। स्थान...मुंबई। एक के बाद एक तीन जबरदस्त बम धमाके। 20 से ज्यादा बेगुनाहों की मौत। 100 से ज्यादा घायल। सड़क से सराय तक कोहराम। क्या राज्य क्या केंद्र सरकार। सबके सब पसीने से तर-ब-तर। प्रधानमंत्री से लेकर गृहमंत्री-संतरी तक की जुबान तालू से लगी हुई। जिसे देखिये अफरा-तफरी में। चारो और त्राहि-माम, त्राहि-माम।

*सच का दूसरा दृष्य:*

समय रात करीब नौ बजे। स्थान- दिल्ली का ग्रांड होटल। कार्यक्रम...पूर्व केंद्रीय राज्य मंत्री अशोक प्रधान की बेटी द्वारा डिजाइन कपड़ों की नुमाईश करती अधनंगी महिला मॉडल्स।  जश्न में ताली बजाने और वाह-वाह करने वालों की जमात में थे भारत सरकार के केंद्रीय पर्यटन मंत्री सुबोधकांत सहाय, पूर्व केंद्रीय मंत्री राजीव प्रताप रुडी की पत्नी नीलम रुडी, दिल्ली की पूर्व मेयर डा. आरती मेहरा, भारतीय जनता पार्टी की राष्ट्रीय महासचिव वाणी त्रिपाठी। सच का तीसरा दृष्य: मुंबई में बम धमाकों  के वक्त पर ही दिल्ली में एक और पुरस्कार समारोह का आयोजन किया गया था। "नाइट ऑफ द ऑर्डर ऑफ आर्टस एंड लेटर्स" समारोह फ्रेंच सरकार द्वारा आयोजित किया गया था।
पूर्व विश्व सुंदरी और बॉलीवुड के शंहशाह की पुत्रवधू एश्वर्या राय बच्चन को इस समारोह में सम्मानित किया जाना था। मुंबई बम धमाकों की खबर सुनते ही उन्होंने इस समारोह में शामिल होने से ही इंकार कर दिया।

*सच का चौथा दृष्य:*

सुबोधकांत सहाय
....ऐसी घटनाओं के बावजूद जीवन रुक नहीं जाता। हम जो कर रहे हैं, हमें करते रहना चाहिए। ज़िंदगी इसी का नाम है।

आरती मेहरा
......मुझे नहीं पता चला कि बम ब्लास्ट हो गया। मुझ पर तो मोबाइल ही नहीं था।
*
सच का अंतिम दृष्य:
*
बिलकुल सही सुबोधकांत सहाय साहब। आरती मेहरा जी। मुंबई बम धमाकों में कोई आपका अपना नहीं मरा था। अगर आपके अपने का खून बहा होता, तो आप ग्रांड होटल में फैशन शो नहीं देख रहे होते। मुंबई में किसी अस्पताल में बदन से पसीना चुहचुहाते, दहाड़े मारकर बिलखते हुए अपने की ज़िंदगी की भीख मांगने के लिए चीख-चिल्ला रहे होते।अंत में :बस यही है एक इंसान का, इंसानों के बीच से निकलकर, किसी इंसान के नेता बनने तक की कहानी के उतार-चढ़ाव का कड़वा सच।

----------


## navinc4u

*एक और बानगी देखिये प्रधानमंत्री आवास में सरकारी खर्च पर इफ्तार पार्टी हो रही है हर मंत्री हर मुख्यमंत्री और सोनिया गाँधी बिना किस संवैधानिक पद पर होते हुए सरकारी खर्च पर इफ्तार पार्टी दे रहे है और ये हर वर्ष होती है लेकिन ये धर्मनिर्पेछाता के लिए होने वाला खर्च है लेकिन अगर मोदी उपवास करते है तो राज्यपाल उस पर होने वाले खर्च का हिसाब मांगती है क्योके मोदी हिन्दू है*

----------


## bobyalbela

phir ek hindu muslim topic shuru kar diya bohut acche

----------


## bobyalbela

jo log godhra kand me mar gaye jala diye gaye ladkion ki izzat loti gayi un logon se pucho aatankbaad kya he.agar kisi ko bura lage to sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढिया कटाक्ष किया है|

----------


## MATWARRAWAT

bahut sundar sutra hain aatankwaad ek badi jatil samsya hain jo ki shyad manushya ki jindgi se nahi hat sakta hain sabse pahle desh gulam tha to us samay firangi atankwaad karte the or ab desh gulami ki jad se mukt hua to khud desh main aaj bhai-bhai ko marwa deta hain ye kya hain ye aatankwad hi hain jo majboot party hain wo kamjor par bhari pad raha hain yahi aatankwad khatam hi nahi ho sakta desh main aatanwad khatam ho gya to gharon main to nahi ho sakta.

ok sutra acha hain har inshan ko jagruk karna chahiye.

----------


## navinc4u

> phir ek hindu muslim topic shuru kar diya bohut acche





> jo log godhra kand me mar gaye jala diye gaye ladkion ki izzat loti gayi un logon se pucho aatankbaad kya he.agar kisi ko bura lage to sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


*देखिये जो आप कह रहे है वो ही मै भी कहना चाहता हूँ आतंकवादी का कोई धर्म नहीं होता लेकिन हमारे  हुक्मरान ये नहीं मानते . वो मुस्लिम आतंकवादी को गुमराह नौजवान और हिन्दू आतंकवादी (जो मुस्लिम आतंकवाद के जवाव में बना ) को भगवा आतंकवाद कहते है भगवा रंग सन्यासीयो के पहने के वस्त्र का रंग होता . क्या ये हिन्दू आस्थाओ का अपमान नहीं 
दूसरी बात क्या वो १५८ रामभक्त इन्सान नहीं थे जो गोधरा में जला दिए गए तो उन लोगो की भार्त्स्ताना क्यों नहीं जिन लोगो ने ये कृत्य किया तीस्ता सीतलवाड़ जो एक आतंकवादी महिला इशरत जन्हा के केस में इतनी दिलचसपी दिखा रही हैउन रामभक्तो के परिवार से क्यों नहीं मिली *

----------


## bobyalbela

yahan baat hindu muslim ki to he hi nahin baat aatankbaad ki he.aatankbad kya khak khatm hoga ajmal kasab ko fansi nahin di ja rahi yeh government kese aatankbaad khatm karegi.

----------


## bobyalbela

158 rambhakton ke saath hua boh bohut galat tha.unko saza dene ka kaam kiska tha.or uske baad jo mr. modi ke ishare per jo hua boh pehle se jyada galat nahin tha.jab gunahgaar ko saza nahin di jayegi or log uska badla khud lenge to yeh to atankbaad hi he.

----------


## bobyalbela

asli doshi kon.me kehta hoon ye mahatma ****hi jawahar nehru jinna ki seh per pakistan hi galat banaya gaya.nahin banana tha pakistanvery bad?

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> asli doshi kon.me kehta hoon ye mahatma ****hi jawahar nehru jinna ki seh per pakistan hi galat banaya gaya.nahin banana tha pakistanvery bad?


पहले तो बहुत सारी गलतियाँ हमारे पूर्वजों ने की हैं शायद वो उस समय के अनुसार सही लगी हों उनको मगर आज के समय में गलत लगती है
जरुरत तो बीते की भूलकर आगे बढ़ने की है. कुछ नया करो आप और हम मिलकर रोका किसने है गाँधी या जवाहर लाल कोई भगवान् तो थे नहीं हमारे आप जैसे ही रहे होंगे
आप कुछ ऐसा करने की सोचो जो उनसे अलग हो और सही हो..

----------


## JAINAFZ

> yahan baat hindu muslim ki to he hi nahin baat aatankbaad ki he.aatankbad kya khak khatm hoga ajmal kasab ko fansi nahin di ja rahi yeh government kese aatankbaad khatm karegi.


आतंकवाद को पोषित करने का सबसे बड़ा काम ये नेता ही करते है |क्योकि गद्दी का सबसे बड़ा हकदार वही है  जो मुस्लिम (तुष्टिकरण) को खुश कर सकता है 
यदि आतंकवादियो पर कठोर कार्यवाही की तो मुस्लिम वोट नाराज हो  जायेगा 
क्योकि अधिकतर आतंकवादी मुस्लिम ही है ( सब नहीं )
यही कारन है की अब  तक  आतंकवादियो को दी गयी सजा पर 
अमल नहीं हो पा रहा है ?

----------


## sushilnkt

जय माँ भारती .... 
खून से तिलक करो ..
गोलियों से आरती ..
जय माँ भारती .....

----------


## navinc4u

> 158 rambhakton ke saath hua boh bohut galat tha.unko saza dene ka kaam kiska tha.or uske baad jo mr. modi ke ishare per jo hua boh pehle se jyada galat nahin tha.jab gunahgaar ko saza nahin di jayegi or log uska badla khud lenge to yeh to atankbaad hi he.


*महात्मा गाँधी शायद गलत नहीं थे उन्होंने कभी ये नहीं कहा की राम का नाम लेने सम्प्र्यदयिकता है लेकिन उनका नाम ले कर गद्दी पर बैठे  ये लोग किसी भी तरह हिन्दुओ को नीचा दिखने का मौका नहीं छोड़ना चाहते 
अदालत द्वारा दोषी अफजल गुरु को एन केन परकेण फांसी न देना किस बात की और इशारा करता है 
दूसरी बात गुजरात दंगे मोदी के इशारे पर हुए कहने वाले आज तक एक  सबूत नहीं ला सके वाल्की महान सेकुलर तीस्ता झूठे हलफनामो की दोषी पाए गयी / एक गुंडे सहराबुदीन और आतंकवादी इशरत जन्हा के लिए नौ नौ आंसू रोने वाले सेकुलर विरादरी  से ये नहीं हुआ की राम भक्तो पर कम से कम झूठे इलजाम तो ना लगाये इन लोगो की अतमा इतनी मर चुकी है की तीस्ता तो ये तक कहती है राम भक्त मुसलमानों को देख कर जय श्री राम के नारे लगा रहे थे जिस से कारण मुसलमानों ने उनको जिन्दा जला कर ठीक किया कुछ तो और दो कदम आगे निकले और राम भक्तो पर लूट पात करने का इल्जाम लगाया 
अब हमारे दुसरे महान सेकुलर नेता लालू जी आते है जिन्हों ने रेलवे मंत्री होने के वावजूद वयान दिया की राम भक्त कोच में खाना बना रहे थे और उस से आग फैली लेकिन ये नहीं बता पाए की कोच के दरवाजे बहार से बंद कैसे हो गए और दो कोच पूरी तरह खाक होने के बावजूद कोई मेडिकल सहायता क्यों नहीं दी पाई और तो और एक जज साहब अपनी आत्मा बेच कर लालू यादव के कहे पर मोहर लगा देते है 
अब आपने बताना है क्या राम का नाम लेना गुनहा है और अगर नहीं तो तीस्ता सीतलवाद जैसो का हिंदुस्तान का क्या काम 
*

----------


## bobyalbela

> *महात्मा गाँधी शायद गलत नहीं थे उन्होंने कभी ये नहीं कहा की राम का नाम लेने सम्प्र्यदयिकता है लेकिन उनका नाम ले कर गद्दी पर बैठे  ये लोग किसी भी तरह हिन्दुओ को नीचा दिखने का मौका नहीं छोड़ना चाहते 
> अदालत द्वारा दोषी अफजल गुरु को एन केन परकेण फांसी न देना किस बात की और इशारा करता है 
> दूसरी बात गुजरात दंगे मोदी के इशारे पर हुए कहने वाले आज तक एक  सबूत नहीं ला सके वाल्की महान सेकुलर तीस्ता झूठे हलफनामो की दोषी पाए गयी / एक गुंडे सहराबुदीन और आतंकवादी इशरत जन्हा के लिए नौ नौ आंसू रोने वाले सेकुलर विरादरी  से ये नहीं हुआ की राम भक्तो पर कम से कम झूठे इलजाम तो ना लगाये इन लोगो की अतमा इतनी मर चुकी है की तीस्ता तो ये तक कहती है राम भक्त मुसलमानों को देख कर जय श्री राम के नारे लगा रहे थे जिस से कारण मुसलमानों ने उनको जिन्दा जला कर ठीक किया कुछ तो और दो कदम आगे निकले और राम भक्तो पर लूट पात करने का इल्जाम लगाया 
> अब हमारे दुसरे महान सेकुलर नेता लालू जी आते है जिन्हों ने रेलवे मंत्री होने के वावजूद वयान दिया की राम भक्त कोच में खाना बना रहे थे और उस से आग फैली लेकिन ये नहीं बता पाए की कोच के दरवाजे बहार से बंद कैसे हो गए और दो कोच पूरी तरह खाक होने के बावजूद कोई मेडिकल सहायता क्यों नहीं दी पाई और तो और एक जज साहब अपनी आत्मा बेच कर लालू यादव के कहे पर मोहर लगा देते है 
> अब आपने बताना है क्या राम का नाम लेना गुनहा है और अगर नहीं तो तीस्ता सीतलवाद जैसो का हिंदुस्तान का क्या काम 
> *


 aap bhi kesi baat karte hain itna bada danga government ke chahe bina ho jay.me to yakin nahin kar sakta.han koi chori lootpat hatyakand hota to samajh me aata lekin yeh to nahin.or danga hi ek aisa hai jisko government aaram se rok sakti he.bilkul aaram se.

----------


## bobyalbela

yeh jo naksali hen kya yeh aatankbaadi nahin hain.naksali ko to maine aaj tak aatankbadi kahin likha nahin dekha or na hi news me inko atankbaadi pukarte suna.

----------


## bobyalbela

or rahi baat mr. modi ke khilaf suboot ki to apne yahan kanoon ke rakhwale aise hain ek aam aadmi murder karke 5lakh rs. kharcha kar de to uske khilaf koi suboot nahin milega or phir to mr.modi c.m. hain.

----------


## navinc4u

> aap bhi kesi baat karte hain itna bada danga government ke chahe bina ho jay.me to yakin nahin kar sakta.han koi chori lootpat hatyakand hota to samajh me aata lekin yeh to nahin.or danga hi ek aisa hai jisko government aaram se rok sakti he.bilkul aaram se.


अगर मै आप की बात मान भी लूँ तो आज तक गुजरात के अलावा जितने दंगे हुए चाहे वो सहारनपुर और मेरठ उत्तर प्रदेश के हो या भागलपुर बिहार के सब कांग्रेस सरकार की मिलीभगत के थे लिकिन क्योकी दंगे के सुरुआत मुसलमानों ने की  और मरने वाले हिन्दू थे इस लिए न तो मुख्यमंत्री साम्प्रदायिक कहलाये और न सरकार के सामिल होने की बात हुयी
दूसरी बात गोधरा में रेलवे के दो कोच पूरी तरह से जला दिए जाते तो आप के तर्क के अनुसार रेलवे की मिलीभगत के ये संभव तो लगता नहीं 
लेकिन न स्टेशन मास्टर साहब पर कोई कार्यवाही हुयी न रेलवे पुलिस पर जिसका काम ही  यात्रियों की सुरछा करना था वजह बहुत साफ़ है मरने वाले मुस्लमान नहीं रामभक्त हिन्दू थे और लालू यादव के अनुसार रामभक्त होना सांप्रदायिक है जो अपराध है

----------


## arunkucho

हमारा देश आज भी गुलाम है इन नीच नेताओ से, अंग्रेज सेतो देश आजाद करना आसान था मगर यह नेताओ HIV की तरह लाइलाज है, उसमे भी विदेशी हुक्मरान  कांग्रेश सबसे ज्यादा

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्र arunkucho बिलकुल ठीक कहा आपने.........

----------


## navinc4u

> हमारा देश आज भी गुलाम है इन नीच नेताओ से, अंग्रेज सेतो देश आजाद करना आसान था मगर यह नेताओ HIV की तरह लाइलाज है, उसमे भी विदेशी हुक्मरान  कांग्रेश सबसे ज्यादा


*हमारे एक और बहुत सेकुलर नेता है रामविलास पासवान जो कभी रेलवे मंत्री थे और उन्होंने राजधानी ट्रेन में सुबह बजने वाली  महात्मा गाँधी की प्रिय धुन रघुपति राघव रजा राम इस लिए हटाव क्योकी उनके अनुसार  इस से वर्ग विशेष ( पढ़े मुसलमानों ) की भावना आहात होती है हालांकी कभी किसी मुसलमान यात्री ने इस पर आपति नहीं की थी 
यही वे महानुभाव  है जिन्हों बिहार चुनाव के मीडिया के सामने चिला चिल्ला करा कहा था हम उस दल को समर्थन देगे जो मुसलमान को बिहार का मुख्य मंत्री बनाएगा 
लेकिन न तो मीडिया और न तथाकथिक्त सेकुलर विरादरी को ये वयान साम्प्रदायिक लगा 
सोचिये अगर किसी भी दल या व्यक्ति ने ये कह दिया होता की हम जम्मू कश्मीर में उस दल  को समर्थन देगे जो हिन्दू को वंहा का मुख्य मंत्री बनाएगा तो ये सेकुलर विरादरी उस के पीछे कैसे पड़ती*

----------


## dishadey

कुछ को छोड़ कर अब तो इस देश के मुसलमान भी परिपक्वता दर्शाने लगे है और देश के हित को निजी हित से उपर समझने लगे है 
 इस बात को समझने लगे है की कौनसी पार्टी अपना वोते बैंक बचने के लिए उनको उल्लू बनती है

----------


## Bharatiya

> *एक और बानगी देखिये प्रधानमंत्री आवास में सरकारी खर्च पर इफ्तार पार्टी हो रही है हर मंत्री हर मुख्यमंत्री और सोनिया गाँधी बिना किस संवैधानिक पद पर होते हुए सरकारी खर्च पर इफ्तार पार्टी दे रहे है और ये हर वर्ष होती है लेकिन ये धर्मनिर्पेछाता के लिए होने वाला खर्च है लेकिन अगर मोदी उपवास करते है तो राज्यपाल उस पर होने वाले खर्च का हिसाब मांगती है क्योके मोदी हिन्दू है*


*अगर नरेंद्र मोदी ने टोपी पहनने से इंकार किया/ कफा लेने से इंकार किया तो वो सांप्रदायिक है और उपराष्ट्रपति हामिद अंसारी रामलीला मैदान में आरती उतरने से मना कर दे तो वो क्या है ?
*

----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya

*तो दोस्तों अगर आपको ऊजवल भविष्य चाहिए और चाहते है की आपके बाद आपके परिवार का क्या होगा तो चिंता करने की कोई बात नहीं आप को बस बन्दुक उठा कर देश में ग़दर मचाना है और अगर मरे भी गए तो सर्कार आपके परिवार का पूरा ध्यान रखेगी लिकिन आतंकवादी केवल कश्मीर का होना चाहिए समझ गये न आप यकीं नहीं होता तो देखिये 



*

----------


## Bharatiya

"गद्दार ए हिन्द" और "निशान ए पाक" नाम की दो दो डिग्रियों के सरताज संदीप पाण्डे, और मेधा पाटकर जैसे सेकुलरों के नेतृत्व में NGO गैंग वाले, AFSPA कानून और भारतीय सेना के खिलाफ़ 16 अक्टूबर से कश्मीर से मणिपुर तक एक रैली निकाल रहे हैं। कुछ सवाल उठ रहे हैं मन में - 

NGO वादियों की इस गैंग ने हज़रतबल दरगाह पर शीश नवाकर इस यात्रा की शुरुआत की… जी हाँ "हज़रतबल दरगाह की दरगाह पर" क्यूँ की मंदिर सांप्रदायिकता की निशानी हैं (?) 

इस "गद्दार ए हिन्द" ने 2005 में भारत-पाकिस्तान के बीच मधुर सम्बन्ध (?) बनाने के लिए भी एक "पीस मार्च" आयोजित किया था (ज़ाहिर है कि "सेकुलरिज़्म का कीड़ा" जोर से काटने पर ही ऐसा होता है), यह पीस मार्च उन्होंने 23 मार्च 2005 से 11 मई 2005 के दौरान, दिल्ली से मुल्तान तक आयोजित किया था। इस पीस मार्च का प्रारम्भ इन्होंने ख्वाज़ा निजामुद्दीन औलिया की दरगाह पर शीश नवाकर किया (जी हाँ, वही सेकुलरिज़्म का कीड़ा), और यात्रा का अन्त मुल्तान में बहदुद्दीन ज़कारिया के मकबरे पर किया था (इसीलिए अभी जो AFSPA के विरोध में यह "यात्रा" निकाली जा रही है, उसकी शुरुआत हज़रत बल दरगाह से हो रही है, तो इसमें कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं है…)।

अफ़ज़ल गुरु को माफ़ी देने और "जस्टिस फ़ॉर अफ़ज़ल गूरू" (http://justiceforafzalguru.org/) नाम के ज्ञापन पर हस्ताक्षर करने वालों में संदीप पाण्डे महोदय, अरुंधती रॉय, गौतम नवलखा, राम पुनियानी, हर्ष मन्दर इत्यादि सक्रिय रूप से शामिल थे…।

NGOs की "दुकान" जमाना बहुत आसान है…एक NGO का गठन करो, सरकारी अधिकारियों को रिश्वत देकर रजिस्ट्रेशन एवं प्रोजेक्ट हथियाओ… अपने राजनैतिक आकाओं को की चमचागिरी करके सरकारी अनुदान हासिल करो… शुरुआत में 4-6 प्रोजेक्ट "ईमानदारी" से करो और फ़िर "अपनी असली औकात, यानी लूट" पर आ जाओ.... 

ऐसे अनोखे हैं भारत के NGOs और ऐसी है इनकी महिमा… मजे की बात यह है कि फ़िर भी ये खुद को "सिविल सोसायटी" कहते हैं। एक बूढ़े को "टिशु पेपर" की तरह उपयोग करके उसे रालेगण सिद्धि में मौन व्रत पर भेज दिया, लेकिन इस "टीम (अण्णा)" का मुँह बन्द होने का नाम नहीं ले रहा। कभी कश्मीर पर तो कभी AFSPA के विरोध में तो कभी नरेन्द्र मोदी के विरोध में षडयंत्र रचते हुए, लगातार फ़टा हुआ है। यह बात समझ से परे है कि ये लोग सिर्फ़ जनलोकपाल, जल-संवर्धन, भूमि संवर्धन, एड्स इत्यादि मामलों तक सीमित क्यों नहीं रहते? "समाजसेवा"(?) के नाम पर NGOs चलाने वाले संदीप पाण्डे, मेधा पाटकर एवं प्रशांत भूषण जैसे NGOवादी, आए दिन राजनैतिक मामलों के फ़टे में टाँग क्यों अड़ाते हैं?

----------


## Bharatiya

*“युवराज” की मर्जी के सामने संसद की क्या हैसियत…?*


जैसा कि आप सभी ज्ञात है कि हम अपने सांसद चुनते हैं ताकि जब भी संसद सत्र चल रहा हो वे वहाँ नियमित उपस्थिति रखें, अपने क्षेत्र की समस्याओं को संसद में प्रश्नों के जरिये उठाएं, तथा उन्हें मिलने वाली सांसद निधि की राशि का उपयोग गरीबों के हित में सही ढंग से करें।



सूचना के अधिकार तहत प्राप्त एक जानकारी के अनुसार, *राष्ट्रपति और प्रधानमंत्री को**“नियुक्त” करने वाली “सुप्रीम कमाण्डर”**, तथा देश के भावी युवा(?) प्रधानमंत्री,*इस मोर्चे पर बेहद फ़िसड्डी साबित हुए हैं। 15वीं लोकसभा की अब तक कुल 183 बैठकें हुई हैं, जिसमें सोनिया की उपस्थिति रही 77 दिन (42%), जबकि राहुल बाबा 80 दिन (43%) उपस्थित रहे (मेनका गाँधी की उपस्थिति 129 दिन एवं वरुण की उपस्थिति 118 दिन रही)। इस मामले में सोनिया जी को थोड़ी छूट दी जा सकती है, क्योंकि संसद के पूरे मानसून सत्र में वे अपनी “रहस्यमयी” बीमारी की वजह से नहीं आईं। 



इसी प्रकार संसद में प्रश्न पूछने के मामले में रिकॉर्ड के अनुसार वरुण गाँधी ने 15वीं संसद में अब तक कुल 89 प्रश्न पूछे हैं और मेनका गाँधी ने 137 प्रश्न पूछे हैं, जबकि दूसरी ओर संसद के लगातार तीन सत्रों में “मम्मी-बेटू” की जोड़ी ने एक भी सवाल नहीं पूछा (*क्योंकि शायद उन्हें संसद में सवाल पूछने की जरुरत ही नहीं है, उनके गुलाम उन्हें उनके घर जाकर* *“रिपोर्ट”** देते हैं)।* जहाँ तक बहस में भाग लेने का सवाल है, मेनका गाँधी ने कुल 12 बार बहस में हिस्सा लिया और वरुण गाँधी ने 2 बार, वहीं सोनिया गाँधी ने किसी भी बहस में हिस्सा नहीं लिया, तथा*“अमूल बेबी”** ने सिर्फ़ एक बार* (अण्णा हजारे के वाले मसले पर) चार पेज का “लिखा हुआ” भाषण पढ़ा।


सांसदों के कामों को आँकने में सांसद निधि एक महत्वपूर्ण घटक होता है। इस निधि को सांसद अपने क्षेत्र में स्वविवेक से सड़क, पुल अथवा अस्पताल की सुविधाओं पर खर्च कर सकते हैं। जून 2009 से अगस्त 2011 तक प्रत्येक सांसद को 9 करोड़ की सांसद निधि आवंटित की गई। इसमें से सोनिया गाँधी ने अब तक सिर्फ़ 1.94 करोड़ (21%) एवं राहुल बाबा ने 0.18 करोड़ (मात्र 3%) पैसे का ही उपयोग अपने क्षेत्र के विकास हेतु किया है। वहीं मेनका गाँधी ने इस राशि में से 2.25 करोड़ (25%) तथा वरुण ने अपने संसदीय क्षेत्र के लिए 3.17 करोड़ (36%) खर्च कर लिए हैं।


ऐसे में सवाल उठना स्वाभाविक है कि जब सत्ताधारी गठबंधन की प्रमुख होने के बावजूद*सोनिया-राहुल का व्यवहार संसद के प्रति इतना नकारात्मक और उपेक्षा वाला है तो फ़िर वे आए दिन अन्य राज्य सरकारों को नैतिकता का उपदेश कैसे दे सकते हैं?* मनरेगा जैसी ना जाने कितनी योजनाएं हैं, रायबरेली-अमेठी की सड़कों की हालत खस्ता है, फ़िर भी पता नहीं क्यों राहुल बाबा ने यहाँ अपनी निधि का पैसा खर्च क्यों नहीं किया? जबकि मेनका-वरुण का “परफ़ॉर्मेंस” उनके अपने-अपने संसदीय क्षेत्रों में काफ़ी बेहतर है। परन्तु "महारानी" और "युवराज" की जब मर्जी होगी तब वे संसद में आएंगे और इच्छा हुई तो कभीकभार सवाल भी पूछेंगे, हम-आप उनसे इस सम्बन्ध में सवाल करने वाले कौन होते हैं…। जब उन्होंने आज तक सरकारी खर्च पर होने वाली विदेश यात्राओं का हिसाब ही नहीं दिया, तो संसद में उपस्थिति तो बहुत मामूली बात है…। "राजपरिवार" की मर्जी होगी तब जवाब देंगे… संसद की क्या हैसियत है उनके सामने?
===========


अब समझ में आया कि आखिर मनमोहन सिंह साहब सूचना के अधिकार कानून की बाँह क्यों मरोड़ना चाहते हैं। *कुछ* *“सिरफ़िरे” लोग सोनिया-राहुल से सम्बन्धित इसी प्रकार की “ऊलजलूल”** सूचनाएं माँग-माँगकर, सरकार का टाइम खराब करते हैं, सोनिया का ज़ायका खराब करते हैं और उनके गुलामों का हाजमा खराब करते हैं…*

सुरेश चिपलूनकर

----------


## dishadey

> *“युवराज” की मर्जी के सामने संसद की क्या हैसियत…?*
> 
> 
> जैसा कि आप सभी ज्ञात है कि हम अपने सांसद चुनते हैं ताकि जब भी संसद सत्र चल रहा हो वे वहाँ नियमित उपस्थिति रखें, अपने क्षेत्र की समस्याओं को संसद में प्रश्नों के जरिये उठाएं, तथा उन्हें मिलने वाली सांसद निधि की राशि का उपयोग गरीबों के हित में सही ढंग से करें।
> 
> 
> 
> सूचना के अधिकार तहत प्राप्त एक जानकारी के अनुसार, *राष्ट्रपति और प्रधानमंत्री को**“नियुक्त” करने वाली “सुप्रीम कमाण्डर”**, तथा देश के भावी युवा(?) प्रधानमंत्री,*इस मोर्चे पर बेहद फ़िसड्डी साबित हुए हैं। 15वीं लोकसभा की अब तक कुल 183 बैठकें हुई हैं, जिसमें सोनिया की उपस्थिति रही 77 दिन (42%), जबकि राहुल बाबा 80 दिन (43%) उपस्थित रहे (मेनका गाँधी की उपस्थिति 129 दिन एवं वरुण की उपस्थिति 118 दिन रही)। इस मामले में सोनिया जी को थोड़ी छूट दी जा सकती है, क्योंकि संसद के पूरे मानसून सत्र में वे अपनी “रहस्यमयी” बीमारी की वजह से नहीं आईं। 
> 
> ...


accept repo..

----------


## dishadey

> [LEFT][COLOR=#000000][COLOR=red][B]“ इस मामले में सोनिया जी को थोड़ी छूट दी जा सकती है, क्योंकि संसद के पूरे मानसून सत्र में वे अपनी “रहस्यमयी” बीमारी की वजह से नहीं आईं। 
> 
> 
> 
> सुरेश चिपलूनकर


आखिर वो बीमारी क्या थी

----------


## bobyalbela

yaar bharatiye ji aap bakai tarif ke layak likhte hain.aap apni ray diziye ye naksali atankbaadi hain ya nahin?

----------


## bobyalbela

mujhe apne bharatiye hone per garv hai.

----------


## bobyalbela

bhi logon mera aap sabse sabal he.yeh hamara system kese sudhrega.main bidesh me rehta hoon me apne india me or yahan me fark dekhta hoon tab bada dukh hota hai.kasam se bohut ziyada.

----------


## arunkucho

जब तक हम एक नहीं होंगे तब तक ऐसे ही चलेगा. चाहे वह अन्ना के मामले मैं हो या रामदेव बाबा के. यही अगर जमा मस्जिद के बुखारी के ऊपर लाठी चलता तो भारत मैं फिर से 1947 वाला दंगा हो जाता मगर. 50000 लोग पर रामलीला मैदान मैं चला तो कोई बात नहीं

----------


## dishadey

> [LEFT][COLOR=#000000][COLOR=red][B]“ इस मामले में सोनिया जी को थोड़ी छूट दी जा सकती है, क्योंकि संसद के पूरे मानसून सत्र में वे अपनी “रहस्यमयी” बीमारी की वजह से नहीं आईं। 
> 
> 
> 
> सुरेश चिपलूनकर


]आखिर वो बीमारी क्या थी

----------


## navinc4u

> ]आखिर वो बीमारी क्या थी


*सोनिया जी की यात्रा निजी थी , बीमारी भी निजी थी और निजता क्या ख्याल करते हुए हमें ये बताया गया बीमारी क्या थी लेकिन बस एक चीज निजी नहीं थी वो था बीमारी पर होने वाला कराड़ो का खर्च /वो सरकारी था यानी वो हम और आप के खून पसीने की कमाई से लिए गए टैक्स से किया गया 
अब क्योकी बीमारी निजी थी इस लिए हम और आप को राजमाता से ये पूछने का हक़ नहीं है की हमारे देश के काबिल डॉक्टर उस बीमारी का इलाज देश में नहीं कर सकते थे क्या 
वैसे सोनिया जी को हर भारतीय चीज से घ्रणा है बस भारत का रुपया प्यारा है इसी लिए अपनी नागरिकता तक विदेशी रखती है 
याद कीजिये अटल जी प्रधानमंत्री रहते हुए भी अपना इलाज देश में करते है लेकिन तब भी ये कांग्रेसी भांड खर्च को ले कर शोर मचा रहे थे*

----------


## navinc4u

> *अगर नरेंद्र मोदी ने टोपी पहनने से इंकार किया/ कफा लेने से इंकार किया तो वो सांप्रदायिक है और उपराष्ट्रपति हामिद अंसारी रामलीला मैदान में आरती उतरने से मना कर दे तो वो क्या है ?
> *


*उसे छोडिये मुस्लिम सांसदों ने बन्दे मातरम गाने से मना किया और हमारी सेकुलर बिरादरी ने उसे समर्थन दिया की बन्दे मातरम गाने से मुस्लिम भावनाए आहत होती है 
जय ही सेकुलर बादियो की और कांग्रेसी भांडो की 
*

----------


## Bharatiya

*मोदी जी ,गुजरात की सध्भावना शांति के खिलाफ ये कांग्रेस की ही चाल हे !!!*
गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री श्री नरेंद्र भाई मोदी जी इन दिनों गुजरात में सध्भावना मिशन पर हे |वो गुजरात प्रत्येक जिले में इस मिशन के तहत जा रहे और लोगो से मेल मुलाकत कर रहे हे उनकी उन्नति विकास और सुख दुःख की भागीदारी के तहत बारीकी से नजर रख रहे हे |एक सफल शासक का यही फर्ज बनता हे |पिछले दस सालो से गुजरात में शांति और सध्भाव की जो गंगा बही हे ,वो किसी अन्य राज्य में नहीं बही हे |मजदूर किसान से ले कर उद्योगपतियो तक के लिए गुजरात एक आदर्श भूमि बनी हे |भारतीयता को साथ लेकर विदेशी तकनीकी के साथ नए विचार नए प्रोग्राम योजनावो से नरेंद्र भाई जी ने गुजरात को देश में ही नहीं विदेशो में रोल मॉडल बना दिया हे |
पिछले दस सालो की हिंदुत्व के पैमाने पर गुजरात की शांती , विकास और सबसे बड़ी अकुलाहट ये की अभी गुजरात में सत्ता में आने की कोई सो कोस तक कोई सम्भावना नहीं ने ""भारत के एक परिवार बपोती ""अखिल भारतीय दरी जाजम उठाऊ लिमिटेड कम्पनी "" को घोर निराशा से भर दिया हे |निराशा फसट्रेशन में कोई भी स्तनधारी की ओलाद मनुष्य अगले के खिलाफ घातक कदम उठता ही हे |येन केन सभी कोशीशे करता हे ,जब इन सालो में राजनितिक कमीनेपन में माहिर इस ""दरी जाजम उठाऊ कम्पनी"" ने सभी कदम उठा के देख लिए ,तब भी इसके मूह पर गुजरात का मतदाता उल्टे जूते की मरता रहा |
चूंकि विकास के पीछे स्थाई शांती की आवश्यकता होती हे और वो गुजरात में बनी हुयी हे ,ये शांति समुदायों और समाजो के बीच बनी हुयी हे |इस से सभी लाभ्नविंत हे |लेकिन ये शांति ही तथाकथित नस्ल बिगाडू सेकुलरो और कांग्रस के टुकडो पर पलने वाले मूह पर खून लगे भारतीय मिडिया की आँख की किरकिरी बनी हुई हे |पिछले दस सालो से ना जाने कितने नस्ल बिगाड़ कूका कूका के शांत हो चुके हे ,लेकिन जिस प्रकार रह रह इन्हें हिस्टीरिया का दोरा पड़ता हे इनके पूर्ण स्वस्थ होने की सम्भावना कम हे ?
इनका मिशन गुजरात में शांति सद्भावना को पुन बिगाड़ के खेल खेलना हे !!पिछले दिनों अहमदाबाद में मोदी जी के तीन दिवसीय सध्भावना सभा में एक तथाकथित सूफी मोलवी ने नरेंद्र मोदी जी को शाल ओढा दी उसके बाद उसने मोदी जी को मुस्लिम टोपी ओढ़ने की कोशीश की जिस से मोदी जी ने विनम्रता से अस्वीकार कर दिया ,उसके बाद भारतीय मिडिया रूख देखना तारीखे काबिल था?मिडिया को पेट में मरोड़ उलटी दस्त एक साथ चालू हो गयी ,मोदी जी को हिन्दू कट्टरवादी तो मिडिया ने पहले ही घोषित कर रखा था उसके बाद मोदी जी घोर साम्प्रदायिक घोषित हो गये !!बाद में मालूम पड़ा की तथाकथित मोलवी जी सोनिया गाँधी के निजी सचिव अहमद पटेल के उस क्षेत्र से थे जंहा से उन्होंने चुनाव लड़ा था और बुरी तरह हार गए थे |ये मोलवी कांग्रेस के दुआरा ही हांयर किये थे और टोपी ओढ़ना भी प्री ड्रिल प्रोग्राम था |कांग्रेसियों के कहने पर इन्होने ये कार्यक्रम रचा था |
अब नए घटनाक्रम में नवसारी में किसी मुस्लिम शख्श ने उन्हें काफा ओढाने की कोशिश की ,उसे भी मोदी जी ने विनम्रता पूर्वक गले लगा के हाथ जोड़ लिए |अब फिर भारतीय मिडिया में हाय तोबा मच गयी ,की मोदी जी विवादों को जन्म दे रहे हे |क्या मिडिया ये भूल जाता हे की सार्वजनिक हस्ती होते हुवे भी किसी के नीजी धार्मिक आध्यात्मिक मापदंड भी होते हे |क्या मिडिया से ये प्रश्न नहीं पूछा जाना चाहिए की इन बातो पर मुद्दों पर मुस्लिम धर्म गुरु ,मुल्ले मोलवी कितना अम्ल कर पाएंगे ?जो बात बेबात फतवे जरी करते हे और मोदी जी की व्यक्तित्व की नहीं विकास तारीफ करने मात्र से ही व्स्तान्वी जेसे उदार मुस्लिमो की उनके पद से बलि ले ली जाती हे |
इन सब के पीछे एक मात्र राजनितिक कमीनेपन में माहिर "'अखिल भारतीय दरी जाजम उठाऊ लिमिटेड कम्पनी की चाले हे |क्योकि गत पंचायती चुनावो में भी गुजरात के १०० से अधिक मुस्लिम उमीदवार बी.जे.पी के उमीदवार के रूप में जीत कर आये हे |वंहा के उदारवादी मुस्लिम नरेंद्र मोदी जी के विकास की तारीफ करने लगे हे ,क्योकि कभी कठिनाइयों से घीरे रहने वाले इस तबके को विकास का लाभ काफी पहुंचा हे |
नरेंद्र मोदी जी को धुर मुस्लिम विरोधी घोषित करने के लिए इस तरह की ओछी हरकते करना कांग्रेस के लिए बांये हाथ का खेल हे और इस खेल में साथ देने के लिए जन्मजात भांड भारतीय मिडिया भी साथ हे |लेकिन जितनी ताकत से गुजरात में नरेंद्र मोदी के खिलाफ इन नस्ल बिगाडू सेकुलरो ,भांड मिडिया और दरी जाजम उठाने वालो ने अभियान छेड़ा उसी अनुपात में गुजरात के मतदाता ने इनके मूह पर जूते बजाये हे |और इन्तजार कीजिये अबकी बार तो ऐसे बजेंगे की रोने फिर नहीं देगा गुजरात का मतदाता इन्हें |
वन्देमातरम

----------


## Akash78

स्वामी, संघ और आतंक की कड़ियाँ
साधारण अपराधों की तुलना में आतंकी अपराधों की जाँच कहीं अधिक कठिन होती है। आतंकी अपराधों में बम फेंकने या गोली चलाने वाले के असली नियंत्रक, रहस्य के आवरण में लिपटे रहते हैं। उन तक पहॅुंचना आसान नहीं होता।
समस्या को और बढ़ाती हैं जाँचकर्ताओं की मानसिकता, सोच व पूर्वाग्रह। हमारे देश  में हुए अधिकांश  आतंकी हमलों के लिए “जेहादी आतंकवाद“ को दोषी ठहराया जाता रहा है और पुलिस व जाँच एजेन्सियां यह मान कर चलती रही हैं कि सिर्फ व सिर्फ जेहादी मुसलमान ही आतंकवाद के लिए जिम्मेदार हैं। हर आतंकी हमले का  दोष  सीमा पार के किसी न किसी मुस्लिम संगठन पर मढ़ दिया जाता था। “सीमा-पार आतंकवाद“ हमारे जाँचकर्ताओं का अत्यंत प्रिय शब्द बन गया था। इन कथित सीमा-पार आतंकियों के स्थानीय संपर्क सूत्र होने के आरोप में मुसलमान युवकों को पकड़ा जाता, उन्हें शारीरिक यंत्रणा देकर उनसे इकबालिया बयान उगलवाए जाते और इस प्रकार, हर मामला “सुलझा“ लिया जाता। पिछले कई वर्षों से यह एक सिलसिला सा बन गया था।
मजे की बात यह है कि जब हमला मुस्लिम-बहुल इलाकों में, ऐसे समय व मौके पर होता था, जब वहां बड़ी संख्या में मुसलमान इकठ्ठा हों, तब भी हमले के लिए मुसलमानों को ही जिम्मेदार बताया जाता था। पुलिस तुरत-फुरत कुछ मुस्लिम युवकों को धर लेती थी और उनके खिलाफ सुबूत भी जुटा लेती थी। गैर-भाजपा शासित प्रदेश व केन्द्र की सरकारें भी इस तमाशे को चुपचाप देखती रहीं। इस पूर्वाग्रहग्रस्त जाँच प्रक्रिया पर आरोपियों या सामाजिक कार्यकर्ताओं ने जब भी आपत्ति उठाई, उन्हें दरकिनार कर दिया गया।
इस जाँच प्रक्रिया का पाखंड पहली बार तब उजागर हुआ जब महाराष्ट्र ए.टी.एस. प्रमुख हेमंत करकरे ने मालेगाँव धमाकों में साध्वी प्रज्ञा सिंह ठाकुर व हिन्दुत्व शिविर  के कई सिपाहसालारों का हाथ होने के पुख्ता सुबूत पेश किए। ये सभी आरोपी आर.एस.एस. के किसी न किसी अनुषांगिक संगठन से जुडे़ हुए थे, सांप्रदायिक विचारधारा से प्रेरित थे और हर चीज को केवल और केवल धर्म के चष्मे से देखने के आदी थे। करकरे द्वारा किए गए खुलासों से इतना तो हुआ कि पुलिस व राजनैतिक नेतृत्व, अपनी जिद छोड़कर हिन्दुत्व संगठनों को भी जाँच के घेरे में लेने लगे। हेमंत करकरे को हिन्दुत्ववादियों से धमकियां मिलने लगीं। उनकी जान खतरे में पड़ गई। अंततः करकरे का 26/11/2008  को शुरू हुए मुंबई हमले की पहली ही रात को कत्ल कर दिया गया।
परंतु करकरे के प्रयासों का यह नतीजा अवश्य  हुआ कि आतंकी हमलों की जाँच सही दिशा  में होने लगी। इंद्रेश  कुमार जैसे वरिष्ठ आर.एस.एस. नेता व विहिप के स्वामी असीमानंद जाँच के घेरे में आ गए। स्वामी असीमानंद ने गुजरात के डांग जिले में ईसाई-विरोधी जनोन्माद भड़काया, जिसके नतीजे में वहां ईसाईयों के खिलाफ व्यापक हिंसा हुई। इसी असीमानंद ने डांग में “शबरी कुम्भ “ का आयोजन किया। आदिवासियों को डरा धमका कर इस कुम्भ में भाग लेने पर मजबूर किया गया। इनमें से कई की “घर-वापसी“ भी हुई। इस कुम्भ में आर.एस.एस. व उसके सहयोगी संगठनों के नेताओं की उपस्थिति उल्लेखनीय थी। यह कुंभ, संघ के अल्पसंख्यक-विरोधी अभियान का हिस्सा था। स्वामी असीमानंद एक बार फिर चर्चा में हैं। कारण है उनका इकबालिया बयान, जिसमें उन्होंने आतंकी हमलों में अपनी व अपने साथियों की भागीदारी को स्वीकार किया है। यह बयान उन्होंने 18 दिसंबर 2010 को मेट्रोपॉलिटन मजिस्ट्रेट के समक्ष दिया था। स्वामी के अनुसार, उसके दिमाग में बदला लेने का विचार सबसे पहले सन् 2002 में अक्षरधाम मंदिर पर हुए आतंकी हमले के बाद आया। सन् 2006 में वाराणसी के संकटमोचन मंदिर पर हमले के बाद इस विचार ने जोर पकड़ लिया। स्वामी ने कहा, “हमने भरत भाई (भरत रितेश्वर )   के वलसाड स्थित निवास में जून 2006 में बैठक की। इसमें हमने निश्चय किया कि मुसलमानों के पूजास्थलों पर विस्फोट किए जावें। संदीप डांगे, भरत भाई, साध्वी प्रज्ञा, सुनील जोशी  लोकेश  शर्मा, रामजी कालसांगरा व अमित इस बैठक में मौजूद थे। हमने तय किया कि मालेगाँव, अजमेर दरगाह, मक्का मस्जिद और समझौता एक्सप्रेस में विस्फोट किए जाएँ । जोशी  ने इन सभी ठिकानों का सर्वेक्षण करने की जिम्मेदारी ली“। (द टाईम्स ऑफ इंडिया, 13 जनवरी 2011)।
स्वामी ने अपने बयान में यह भी कहा कि हमलों की तैयारी के लिए बैठक के आयोजन की पहल उस ने ही की थी। ज्ञातव्य है कि लोकेश  शर्मा को पहले ही अजमेर दरगाह विस्फोट के सिलसिले में हिरासत में लिया जा चुका है।
पुलिस जाँच से यह साबित हुआ कि कई हिन्दुत्ववादी जैसे साध्वी प्रज्ञा सिंह ठाकुर (पूर्व अभाविप कार्यकर्ता), ले.कर्नल प्रसाद श्रीकान्त पुरोहित, पूर्व मेजर उपाध्याय (भाजपा के पूर्व सैनिक प्रकोष्ठ, मुंबई का प्रमुख) स्वामी दयानंद पांडे। (आर.एस.एस से जुड़ाव, अभिनव भारत की स्थापना में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका), इंद्रेश  कुमार  (आर.एस.एस. की राष्ट्रीय कार्यकारिणी का सदस्य), सुनील जोशी  (आर.एस.एस. प्रचारक, बाद में अज्ञात हत्यारों के हाथों मारा गया), देवेन्द्र गुप्ता (आर.एस.एस. प्रचारक, अभिनव भारत से संबंध), रामचंद्र कालसांगरा, संदीप पांडे व अन्य कई आतंकी घटनाओं में शामिल थे।
स्वामी असीमानंद की स्वीकारोक्तियों से कई बातें साफ हो गईं हैं। पहली बात तो यह है कि नांदेड में संघ कार्यकर्ता राजकोंडवार के घर में हुए विस्फोट, जिसमें दो बजरंग दल के कार्यकर्ता मारे गए थे, के समय से ही सामाजिक कार्यकर्ताओं द्वारा लगातार यह आशंका  व्यक्त की जा रही थी कि हिन्दुत्व कार्यकर्ताओं का आतंकी घटनाओं में हाथ है। नांदेड मामले की जाँच एक जनसमिति ने की थी और पुलिस की जाँच व निष्कषों  मैं कई कमियां पाईं थीं। इसके बाद महाराष्ट्र के परभणी, जालना, बीड व अन्य स्थानों पर ऐसी ही घटनाएं हुईं। समाजिक कार्यकर्ता लगातार अपने संदेहों की ओर सरकार व मीडिया का ध्यान आकर्षित करते रहे परंतु उनकी किसी ने नहीं सुनी। पुलिस की सोच तो पूर्वाग्रहग्रस्त थी ही, गैर-भाजपाई राज्य सरकारें व केन्द्र सरकार भी इन विस्फोटों के बीच की समानताओं और पुलिस जाँच की कमियों को अनदेखा करती रहीं।
मीडिया का बड़ा हिस्सा भी चुप्पी साधे रहा और आतंकी घटनाओं में हिन्दुत्ववादियों की भूमिका को को न के बराबर महत्व देता रहा। आतंकी घटनाओं में तथाकथित जेहादियों की भूमिका की खबरें तो मुखपृष्ठ पर बैनर  शीर्षकों  से छपती थीं। इसके विपरीत, पुलिस के निष्कर्ष  को चुनौती देने वाली खबरें, सामाजिक कार्यकर्ताओं द्वारा दी गई जाँचो के नतीजे आदि या तो छपते ही नहीं थे और यदि छपते भी थे तो अंदर के पृष्ठों पर छोटे-छोटे शीर्षकों से। इसी मासिकता के चलते दर्जनों मुस्लिम नौजवानों को पुलिस के हाथों घोर शारीरिक यंत्रणा झेलनी पड़ी। कई की पढ़ाई छूट गई और कई के फलते-फूलते केरियर बर्बाद हो गए।
सामूहिक सामाजिक सोच यह बना दी गई कि “सभी आतंकी मुसलमान होते हैं।“ आज भी बड़ी संख्या में मुस्लिम युवक ऐसे आतंकी हमलों के सिलसिले में सलाखों के पीछे हैं, जिन हमलों की जिम्मेदारी असीमानंद एंड कंपनी ने ले ली है। क्या सरकार, पुलिस की पूर्वाग्रहग्रस्त व गलत जाँच प्रक्रिया के कारण इन युवकों के साथ हुए अन्याय व अत्याचार की भरपाई करेगी? यह माँग की जा रही है कि वे तुरंत रिहा हों  और उन्हें मुआवजा भी मिले। सरकार को इन माँगों के संबंध में जल्दी से जल्दी निर्णय लेना चाहिए।
एक महत्वपूर्ण सवाल यह है कि आर.एस.एस. के साथ क्या किया जाना चाहिए। संघ, नफरत की राजनीति का मुख्य स्त्रोत है। आतंकी घटनाओं में लिप्त पाए गए अधिकांश  हिन्दुत्ववादियों का संघ से प्रत्यक्ष या परोक्ष संबंध था। संघ आसानी से इन लोगों से अपना कोई भी नाता होने से इंकार कर सकता है और वह ऐसा करेगा भी। संघ अपने अनुषांगिक संगठनों की गतिविधियों के लिए कानूनन जिम्मेदार  नहीं है क्योंकि कागज पर वे सभी स्वायत्त हैं। जो आरोपी संघ से सीधे संबद्ध थे, उन्हें निष्कासित कर दिया गया है और संघ ने उनसे अपना पल्ला झाड़ लिया है। संघ प्रमुख ने कहा है कि उनके संगठन में हिंसक गतिविधियां करने वालों के लिए कोई स्थान नहीं है। कानूनन, संघ पर कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की जा सकती। संघ का संगठनात्मक ढांचा इतना लचीला है कि वह सैकड़ों कत्ल करा दे तब भी उसके दामन पर खून का एक धब्बा भी नजर नहीं आएगा।
संघ को प्रतिबंधित करने की मांग बेमानी है। पहले भी संघ पर तीन बार प्रतिबन्ध लग चुका है-महात्मा गांधी की हत्या के बाद, आपाताकाल के दौरान और बाबरी मस्जिद के ढहाए जाने के बाद। संगठनों पर प्रतिबंध लगाने से कुछ खास फायदा नहीं होता। असली इलाज है विचारधारात्मक, सामाजिक व राजनैतिक स्तरों पर संघ से मुकाबला। और यह एक कठिन और चुनौतीपूर्ण कार्य है। संघ अपनी विचारधारा का सतत प्रचार-प्रसार करता रहा है। मीडिया से लेकर स्कूली पाठ्यपुस्तकों तक-सभी का उपयोग संघ अपनी विचारधारा के प्रसार के लिए करता रहा है। स्वामी असीमानंद, लक्ष्मणानंद व अन्य कथित संतों ने संघ की विचारधारा को धर्म का लबादा पहना दिया है।
हर भारतीय नागरिक, जो प्रजातांत्रिक समाज और मानवाधिकारों का हामी है, उसे अपने समान विचार वाले अन्य लोगों के साथ संयुक्त मोर्चा बनाकर धर्म-आधारित राष्ट्रवाद का मुकाबला करना चाहिए। चाहे वे स्वामी असीमानंद हों या ओसामा-बिन-लादेन-ये सभी धर्म की चाशनी में लिपटे आतंकवाद के  पोषक  हैं।
राम पुनियानी(लेखक आई.आई.टी. मुंबई में पढ़ाते थे, और सन् 2007 के नेशनल कम्यूनल हार्मोनी एवार्ड से सम्मानित हैं।)

*http://vinnyraga.blogspot.com/2011/0...post_2649.html*

----------


## navinc4u

*इस्लामिक  दोगलेपन का एक अन्य उदाहण  अरबो  रुपये  की  सहायता डकारने और हमारे जवानो , अधिकारियो और इंजीनीअरो की बाले लेने के बाद अफगानिस्तान के रास्त्रपति फरमाते है की वो हर हाल में पाकिस्तान का साथ देगे / याद करिए   इंजीनीअर सुर्यनारण जिसकी गर्दन जानवरों की तरह तलिवानियो ने काटी थी या हमारे बहादूर सैनिक अधिकारी जिनकी कर बम में तलिवानियो ने जान ले ली इन्ही अफगानियो के लिए सड़क बना रहे थे
हमारी नपुंसक सरकार अभी भी कोई माकूल जवाव देने के बजाय अफगान राष्ट्रपति  की खातिरदारी में लगी है*

----------


## navinc4u

> स्वामी, संघ और आतंक की कड़ियाँ
> साधारण अपराधों की तुलना में आतंकी अपराधों की जाँच कहीं अधिक कठिन होती है। आतंकी अपराधों में बम फेंकने या गोली चलाने वाले के असली नियंत्रक, रहस्य के आवरण में लिपटे रहते हैं। उन तक पहॅुंचना आसान नहीं होता।
> समस्या को और बढ़ाती हैं जाँचकर्ताओं की मानसिकता, सोच व पूर्वाग्रह। हमारे देश  में हुए अधिकांश  आतंकी हमलों के लिए “जेहादी आतंकवाद“ को दोषी ठहराया जाता रहा है और पुलिस व जाँच एजेन्सियां यह मान कर चलती रही हैं कि सिर्फ व सिर्फ जेहादी मुसलमान ही आतंकवाद के लिए जिम्मेदार हैं। हर आतंकी हमले का  दोष  सीमा पार के किसी न किसी मुस्लिम संगठन पर मढ़ दिया जाता था। “सीमा-पार आतंकवाद“ हमारे जाँचकर्ताओं का अत्यंत प्रिय शब्द बन गया था। इन कथित सीमा-पार आतंकियों के स्थानीय संपर्क सूत्र होने के आरोप में मुसलमान युवकों को पकड़ा जाता, उन्हें शारीरिक यंत्रणा देकर उनसे इकबालिया बयान उगलवाए जाते और इस प्रकार, हर मामला “सुलझा“ लिया जाता। पिछले कई वर्षों से यह एक सिलसिला सा बन गया था।
> मजे की बात यह है कि जब हमला मुस्लिम-बहुल इलाकों में, ऐसे समय व मौके पर होता था, जब वहां बड़ी संख्या में मुसलमान इकठ्ठा हों, तब भी हमले के लिए मुसलमानों को ही जिम्मेदार बताया जाता था। पुलिस तुरत-फुरत कुछ मुस्लिम युवकों को धर लेती थी और उनके खिलाफ सुबूत भी जुटा लेती थी। गैर-भाजपा शासित प्रदेश व केन्द्र की सरकारें भी इस तमाशे को चुपचाप देखती रहीं। इस पूर्वाग्रहग्रस्त जाँच प्रक्रिया पर आरोपियों या सामाजिक कार्यकर्ताओं ने जब भी आपत्ति उठाई, उन्हें दरकिनार कर दिया गया।
> इस जाँच प्रक्रिया का पाखंड पहली बार तब उजागर हुआ जब महाराष्ट्र ए.टी.एस. प्रमुख हेमंत करकरे ने मालेगाँव धमाकों में साध्वी प्रज्ञा सिंह ठाकुर व हिन्दुत्व शिविर  के कई सिपाहसालारों का हाथ होने के पुख्ता सुबूत पेश किए। ये सभी आरोपी आर.एस.एस. के किसी न किसी अनुषांगिक संगठन से जुडे़ हुए थे, सांप्रदायिक विचारधारा से प्रेरित थे और हर चीज को केवल और केवल धर्म के चष्मे से देखने के आदी थे। करकरे द्वारा किए गए खुलासों से इतना तो हुआ कि पुलिस व राजनैतिक नेतृत्व, अपनी जिद छोड़कर हिन्दुत्व संगठनों को भी जाँच के घेरे में लेने लगे। हेमंत करकरे को हिन्दुत्ववादियों से धमकियां मिलने लगीं। उनकी जान खतरे में पड़ गई। अंततः करकरे का 26/11/2008  को शुरू हुए मुंबई हमले की पहली ही रात को कत्ल कर दिया गया।
> परंतु करकरे के प्रयासों का यह नतीजा अवश्य  हुआ कि आतंकी हमलों की जाँच सही दिशा  में होने लगी। इंद्रेश  कुमार जैसे वरिष्ठ आर.एस.एस. नेता व विहिप के स्वामी असीमानंद जाँच के घेरे में आ गए। स्वामी असीमानंद ने गुजरात के डांग जिले में ईसाई-विरोधी जनोन्माद भड़काया, जिसके नतीजे में वहां ईसाईयों के खिलाफ व्यापक हिंसा हुई। इसी असीमानंद ने डांग में “शबरी कुम्भ “ का आयोजन किया। आदिवासियों को डरा धमका कर इस कुम्भ में भाग लेने पर मजबूर किया गया। इनमें से कई की “घर-वापसी“ भी हुई। इस कुम्भ में आर.एस.एस. व उसके सहयोगी संगठनों के नेताओं की उपस्थिति उल्लेखनीय थी। यह कुंभ, संघ के अल्पसंख्यक-विरोधी अभियान का हिस्सा था। स्वामी असीमानंद एक बार फिर चर्चा में हैं। कारण है उनका इकबालिया बयान, जिसमें उन्होंने आतंकी हमलों में अपनी व अपने साथियों की भागीदारी को स्वीकार किया है। यह बयान उन्होंने 18 दिसंबर 2010 को मेट्रोपॉलिटन मजिस्ट्रेट के समक्ष दिया था। स्वामी के अनुसार, उसके दिमाग में बदला लेने का विचार सबसे पहले सन् 2002 में अक्षरधाम मंदिर पर हुए आतंकी हमले के बाद आया। सन् 2006 में वाराणसी के संकटमोचन मंदिर पर हमले के बाद इस विचार ने जोर पकड़ लिया। स्वामी ने कहा, “हमने भरत भाई (भरत रितेश्वर )   के वलसाड स्थित निवास में जून 2006 में बैठक की। इसमें हमने निश्चय किया कि मुसलमानों के पूजास्थलों पर विस्फोट किए जावें। संदीप डांगे, भरत भाई, साध्वी प्रज्ञा, सुनील जोशी  लोकेश  शर्मा, रामजी कालसांगरा व अमित इस बैठक में मौजूद थे। हमने तय किया कि मालेगाँव, अजमेर दरगाह, मक्का मस्जिद और समझौता एक्सप्रेस में विस्फोट किए जाएँ । जोशी  ने इन सभी ठिकानों का सर्वेक्षण करने की जिम्मेदारी ली“। (द टाईम्स ऑफ इंडिया, 13 जनवरी 2011)।
> स्वामी ने अपने बयान में यह भी कहा कि हमलों की तैयारी के लिए बैठक के आयोजन की पहल उस ने ही की थी। ज्ञातव्य है कि लोकेश  शर्मा को पहले ही अजमेर दरगाह विस्फोट के सिलसिले में हिरासत में लिया जा चुका है।
> पुलिस जाँच से यह साबित हुआ कि कई हिन्दुत्ववादी जैसे साध्वी प्रज्ञा सिंह ठाकुर (पूर्व अभाविप कार्यकर्ता), ले.कर्नल प्रसाद श्रीकान्त पुरोहित, पूर्व मेजर उपाध्याय (भाजपा के पूर्व सैनिक प्रकोष्ठ, मुंबई का प्रमुख) स्वामी दयानंद पांडे। (आर.एस.एस से जुड़ाव, अभिनव भारत की स्थापना में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका), इंद्रेश  कुमार  (आर.एस.एस. की राष्ट्रीय कार्यकारिणी का सदस्य), सुनील जोशी  (आर.एस.एस. प्रचारक, बाद में अज्ञात हत्यारों के हाथों मारा गया), देवेन्द्र गुप्ता (आर.एस.एस. प्रचारक, अभिनव भारत से संबंध), रामचंद्र कालसांगरा, संदीप पांडे व अन्य कई आतंकी घटनाओं में शामिल थे।
> स्वामी असीमानंद की स्वीकारोक्तियों से कई बातें साफ हो गईं हैं। पहली बात तो यह है कि नांदेड में संघ कार्यकर्ता राजकोंडवार के घर में हुए विस्फोट, जिसमें दो बजरंग दल के कार्यकर्ता मारे गए थे, के समय से ही सामाजिक कार्यकर्ताओं द्वारा लगातार यह आशंका  व्यक्त की जा रही थी कि हिन्दुत्व कार्यकर्ताओं का आतंकी घटनाओं में हाथ है। नांदेड मामले की जाँच एक जनसमिति ने की थी और पुलिस की जाँच व निष्कषों  मैं कई कमियां पाईं थीं। इसके बाद महाराष्ट्र के परभणी, जालना, बीड व अन्य स्थानों पर ऐसी ही घटनाएं हुईं। समाजिक कार्यकर्ता लगातार अपने संदेहों की ओर सरकार व मीडिया का ध्यान आकर्षित करते रहे परंतु उनकी किसी ने नहीं सुनी। पुलिस की सोच तो पूर्वाग्रहग्रस्त थी ही, गैर-भाजपाई राज्य सरकारें व केन्द्र सरकार भी इन विस्फोटों के बीच की समानताओं और पुलिस जाँच की कमियों को अनदेखा करती रहीं।
> ...


*दोस्त ये वो ही लोग है जिनको विना किसी प्रमाण के संघ और हिन्दुओ पर आरोप लगाने का मौका चाहिए / इनको अफजल गुरु निर्दोष नजर आता है लेकिन असिमंनद जिस ने बाद में अदालत में बोला की थर्ड  डिग्री के इस्तमाल के बाद जवार्जस्ती उस से एक कबूलनामे पर हस्ताछर करवाए को आधार बना कर पुरे हिन्दू समाज और संघ और संत समाज पर आरोप लगाने का मौका चाहिए 
अफजल गुरु को ये वी ई पी सेल में रखते जिस से उसे घर का खाना , गर्मी में कूलर और टीवी देखने की सुविधा मिले लेकिन साध्वी प्रघ्या और असीमनद पर थर्ड डिग्री का इस्माल करते करते और विमर होने के वावजूद इलाज तक नहीं कराते
पूरा लेख सिर्फ पुर्वग्रह्ग्रसित अनुमान और एक झूठे कवूलानामे पर आधारित है 
लेकिन इनलोगों को कश्मीर में क्या हो रहा है नज़र नहीं आता है 
आप हजारो प्रमाण दे दो इनको मुस्लिम निर्दोष और हिन्दू कसूरवार नज़र आयेगे सबसे बड़ी बात सारे मानवाधिकार सिर्फ मुस्लिम अतंकवादियो के लिए क्यों . क्या बाबा रामदेव और उनके समर्थको का कोई मावाधिकार नहीं क्या साध्वी प्रघ्या का कोई मानवाधिकार नहीं क्या गोधरा में जला दिए गए १५८ कारसेवको का कोई मानवाधिकार नहीं था क्या उन बूढ़े माँ बाप का कोई मानवाधिकार नहीं जिन के बेटे  इन कमीने नेताओ को संसद हमले के समय बचाते होए शहीद हए और उन शहीदों के हत्यारों को कांग्रेस और ये मानवाधिकारवादी   बचा  रहे है 

*

----------


## navinc4u

> [SIZE=3][COLOR="#B22222"]
> राम पुनियानी(लेखक आई.आई.टी. मुंबई में पढ़ाते थे, और सन् 2007 के नेशनल कम्यूनल हार्मोनी एवार्ड से सम्मानित हैं।)
> 
> *http://vinnyraga.blogspot.com/2011/0...post_2649.html*


*अब जरा इन राम पुनियानी के बारे में जान ले , ये जाने माने हिन्दू विरोधी और मुस्लिम समर्थक है इन्हों हिन्दू  विरोधी इसने लेख लिखे है की अगर आप पढ़े तो आप को लगेगा की हिंदुस्तान में मुस्लिम उसी तरह से रह रहे है जैसे अफगानिस्तान में तालिबान राज्य में हिन्दू थे हर हिन्दू मुस्लिम पर अत्याचार कर रहा है 
ये वो ही है जो अफजल गुरु को निर्दोष और सर्वोच्च न्यायलय  के आदेश को गलत बता रहा है 
इस के लेख को मुस्लिम समाचार पत्र छपते है और अगर आप चाहते है तो इस के अफजल गुरु को निर्दोष बताने वाले लेख का मै नीचे आप को लिंक दे रहा हूँ 
फिर अगर हो सका तो मै आप को अनुवाद भी दूंगा* 
http://www.milligazette.com/dailyupd...punishment.htm

----------


## Bharatiya

> *अब जरा इन राम पुनियानी के बारे में जान ले , ये जाने माने हिन्दू विरोधी और मुस्लिम समर्थक है इन्हों हिन्दू  विरोधी इसने लेख लिखे है की अगर आप पढ़े तो आप को लगेगा की हिंदुस्तान में मुस्लिम उसी तरह से रह रहे है जैसे अफगानिस्तान में तालिबान राज्य में हिन्दू थे हर हिन्दू मुस्लिम पर अत्याचार कर रहा है 
> ये वो ही है जो अफजल गुरु को निर्दोष और सर्वोच्च न्यायलय  के आदेश को गलत बता रहा है 
> इस के लेख को मुस्लिम समाचार पत्र छपते है और अगर आप चाहते है तो इस के अफजल गुरु को निर्दोष बताने वाले लेख का मै नीचे आप को लिंक दे रहा हूँ 
> फिर अगर हो सका तो मै आप को अनुवाद भी दूंगा* 
> http://www.milligazette.com/dailyupd...punishment.htm


आपके लेख से पदमा पदम् प्रतिशत सहमत रेपो तो बनता ही है

----------


## navinc4u

> आपके लेख से पदमा पदम् प्रतिशत सहमत रेपो तो बनता ही है


*दोस्त मुझे रेपो नहीं चाहिए लेकिन अगर मै राम पुनियानी , तीस्ता  शीतालावाड पिग्विजय सिंह आदि जैसो के असलियत से लोगो को बता पाउ तो अपने को धन्य मानूगा*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

*अब ये फोरम क्या हिन्दुओ को मुस्लिमो के खिलाफ लोगो को भड़काने के लिए उपयोग हो रहा है? ऐसी ऐसी टिपण्णीया पढ़ कर मुस्लिम समाज अपने आपको असुरक्षित समझता है और हिन्दू को दूसरी नजर से देखने लगता है.
कृपया फोरम को मनोरंजन के लिए रहने दें और हिन्दू मुस्लिम हिन्दू मुस्लिम ना करे तो अच्छा रहेगा.

अगर हिन्दू मुस्लिम अच्छे दोस्त हों तो तुम्हारे लेख पढ़ कर हिन्दू मुस्लिम को दुसरे नजर से देखेगा और मुस्लिम हिन्दू को.
तुम लोगों में फुट दाल रहे हो और कुछ नहीं.*

----------


## Paul Saab

> *अब ये फोरम क्या हिन्दुओ को मुस्लिमो के खिलाफ लोगो को भड़काने के लिए उपयोग हो रहा है? ऐसी ऐसी टिपण्णीया पढ़ कर मुस्लिम समाज अपने आपको असुरक्षित समझता है और हिन्दू को दूसरी नजर से देखने लगता है.
> कृपया फोरम को मनोरंजन के लिए रहने दें और हिन्दू मुस्लिम हिन्दू मुस्लिम ना करे तो अच्छा रहेगा.
> 
> अगर हिन्दू मुस्लिम अच्छे दोस्त हों तो तुम्हारे लेख पढ़ कर हिन्दू मुस्लिम को दुसरे नजर से देखेगा और मुस्लिम हिन्दू को.
> तुम लोगों में फुट दाल रहे हो और कुछ नहीं.*


*आशिक आवारा जी आपकी बात १६ आने सही है .फोरम मनोरंजन के लिए है किसी धर्म जाती के ऊपर टिप्पड़ी करने के लिए नहीं है .पता नहीं बंधू लोग इस तरह के सूत्र बना कर क्या साबित करना चाहते हैं*

----------


## Paul Saab

> *दोस्त मुझे रेपो नहीं चाहिए लेकिन अगर मै राम पुनियानी , तीस्ता  शीतालावाड पिग्विजय सिंह आदि जैसो के असलियत से लोगो को बता पाउ तो अपने को धन्य मानूगा*


*महाशय आपकी बात सही है सारे कांग्रेसी नेता हरामी हैं जूते मारने चाहिए इनको चौराहे पर खड़े करके .पर किसी धर्म विशेष पर टिप्पड़ी करने का आपको कोई अधिकार नहीं है*

----------


## navinc4u

*सच्चाई बताने को अगर आप भड़काना कहते तो यही सही लेकिन मै पूछता हूँ की अगर हिन्दू मुस्लिम एकता के नाम पर हिन्दुओ का अपमान और मुसलमनो का नाजायज महिमा मंडन करते रहेगे तो फिर भारत का एक और बटवारा तय है अभी आकाश जी ने राम पुनियानी का एक लेख दे कर साबित करने की कोशिश की हिन्दू अपने हे देश में आतंकबादी है जिसका पूरा लेख सिर्फ अनुमानों पर आधारित है 
ये देशद्रोही राम पुनियानी खुले आम घूम रहा है लेकिन बाबा रामदेव पर लाठी चार्ज होता है 
मै पहले आप को राम पुनियानी जी का लेख अंग्रेजी में दे रहा हूँ और फिर फिर हिंदी में अनुबाद भी दूंगा* 
[SIZE=3][B]Should Mohammad Afzal Guru be hanged?

By Ram Puniyani
The Milli Gazette Online
As per the Supreme Court has given the judgment, Mohammad Afzal Guru is to be hanged to death on 20th October 2006. Guru was one of the accused in the case of assault on the Parliament on 13 December 2001, in which, many a security personnel were killed. Guru was not found to be to be part of any terrorist outfit, nor did he play any direct role in the same. In the trial which took place the provisions of International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights had not been respected. Supreme court noted that there is no direct evidence of his involvement. The evidence was mainly circumstantial. All three courts including Supreme Court have acquitted him of the charges under POTA of belonging to either a terrorist organization or a terrorist gang. Court also noted that the evidence was fabricated. Most importantly he was not given any worthwhile legal assistance to defend him during interrogation. When Ram Jethmalani offered to be his lawyer the Hindutva goons attacked his office. One also recalls here that the lawyers offering to hold the brief of accused in 11 July 2006 Mumbai blasts were also threatened by Hindutva outfit, a real case of cowardly display of pseudo patriotism. At best Guru was facilitator in the crime and not a part of directly perpetrating the crime. Supreme Court notes, that "The incident, which resulted in heavy casualties, had shaken the entire nation and the collective conscience of the society will only be satisfied if capital punishment is awarded to the offender." So does it mean that the punishment is being given to assuage the collective national conscience? One must add what is presented as this conscience is the consciousness of the section of dominant middle classes.

Many a Human rights activist of repute sat on a dharna demanding the commutation of the death sentence, to life imprisonment. They issued appeals to the same effect and also have floated the petitions for clemency. Not to be left behind another section of activists have floated counter petitions demanding nothing short of death penalty for this terrorist. In various talk shows the angry audience is hooting down those talking of the facts of the case and asking for leniency in the light of the holes in the story built by the police authorities. There are two major questions involved in the case. One, that death penalty should be given in the rarest of rare cases, and two when world over the brutal capital punishment is being done away with, should we stick to it. The other peripheral issues which are trying to undermine the basic issues are the hysterical nationalism of Hindu right and sections of society who cannot think that the crime of those accused of acts of terror also needs to be proved before they are punished, and that the punishment has to be commensurate with the crime. For them once Supreme Court has ruled the doors for clemency are closed.

The base on which Supreme Court has given the judgment has been built by the police with methods which are questionable, which have also been reprimanded by the court in this case. The argument on the other side is that if Guru is not hanged it will be an insult to those who have laid their lives for defending the parliament. The other question, which has got mixed up this, is the fate of peace process, which is going on in Kashmir and South Asia as a whole. In the visual media debates, one can see the hysterical nationalism oozing from every pore of Hindu right wing and some others. Some Muslim spokespersons of this or the other party are finding this as the best opportunity to wear their patriotism on their sleeves by taking blinded firm positions against any consideration of clemency. This became most obvious when Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi of BJP went to the extent of denying that Bhagat Singhs kin can ever make a clemency petition in this case, to the loud applause of the studio audience. As matter of fact the appeal by Bhagat Singhs kin Prof Jagmohan Singh and Anand Patwardhan, the noted documentary film maker and rights activist, had issued the appeal carried by the media. It is unlikely that the BJP spokesperson would have missed it; any way some times even ignorance is bliss to pursue once political assertions! The response of letter writers in the newspaper columns is no different. Most of them demanding the blood of this 'terrorist'! Nothing else can reflect the state of social common sense in the society. By now communal violence has become passé in the society. It is justified to the extent that those involved in this are neither punished nor even looked down upon. On the other hand any body remotely linked to acts of terror can be hanged without any pangs of conscience, communal patriotism at is worst is on display.

While Supreme Court deserves all the respect, one has to see that the primary investigation done by the police, whatever its flaws, forms the base of the judgment. When that investigation has holes should it be accepted as it is presented? When the primary culprits are either dead are some of them absconding, can 'the whole truth be out'? Or is it that somebody has anyway to be punished to quench the thirst for revenge, and who better than the one who has a Muslim name and happens to be from Kashmir. Kashmir has been reduced to 'our' real estate, where we are putting lakhs of our army to deal with couple of thousand of militants! Surely if there is one Indian soldier for every seventh Kashmiri, no wonder Kashmiris will see it as an occupation army. After having said that the punishment being meted out to Guru is not commensurate with the crime done by him, one will also endorse that the very notion of capital punishment is nothing but barbarism, and it does not become dignified if it is given to a terrorist. Many of those otherwise swearing by non violence are so communalized at core that they are at the forefront of some or other moves demanding the hanging of Guru.

One can understand that for RSS and its affiliates this is the golden opportunity to display their patriotism, partly also to wash the sin of accompanying the terrorists to Kandhar by one of their ministers. One can also understand the success of RSS in communalizing the social thinking to the extent that now truth and humane values have ceased to matter in the face of communal thinking. Justice is being converted into revenge and punishment is meant to further communalize the society rather than a means of reform, rather than being an occasion to introspect as to why such crimes are going on. Surely no one is born a terrorist and no one likes to resort to these means by choice. What are the deeper circumstances due to which these acts of violence are taking place needs to be given a thought. One understands that terrorism is a mere symptom of the underlying disease, which has roots in injustices somewhere. One understands the terrorism cannot be finished by killing the terrorists. For that the underlying causes have to be addressed.

The double standards of our society and legal system are becoming glaringly apparent. The perpetrators of communal violence not only get away with their crimes but also some times they get promotions, as in the case of Ramdeo Tyagi of Maharashtra. Hundreds of police officials who have been named in the inquiry commission reports are enjoying the 'fruits' of their crimes of omission and commission. Thackeray and Modi who have been the main architects of Mumbai and Gujarat riots respectively, could not even be touched by the long arm of law. On the contrary they landed up increasing their political clout after presiding over these genocides. While the perpetrators of Mumbai riots are having a gala time the culprits of subsequent bomb blasts are being meted out the punishments due to them. The general impression is gaining ground in the society that by now there are two legal systems in the society. One for the followers of Hindu communalism, where killer of Pastor Stains, Dara Singh, is spared the noose and is hailed as Hindu Dharma Rakshak (protector of Hindu faith), the perpetrators of communal violence who get away with ease. The other one is for those who belong to minorities. In their case even the remotest association with the terror attacks is ground enough for hanging or the severest possible punishment. 

In Kashmir, Indian army is seen as the occupation army, thousands of innocents have been tortured by this army, Chittsingpura is just a tip of iceberg. The hanging of Maqbool Bhat in 1984 did give a feeling of alienation and later a boost to militancy. Who do we blame for that? Those calling for a hangman for Guru surely are bent upon repeating the process. Nation can watch the hanging of those who have not committed the crime of such a severe proportion, but while hanging them what processes will be unleashed need to be seen overcoming the communal myopia. We must distinguish between the hysterical nationalism of the likes of those demanding the hanging and the humane nationalism wanting to call for reconsideration of the punishment meted out, to sooth the feverish pitch of communalized sections of society. This hanging will surely reinforce the perception of two sets of legal norms which are prevalent in the country. (Issues in Secular Politics)

----------


## Akash78

यह भी देखे -
http://vinnyraga.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_05.html

----------


## Bharatiya

> यह भी देखे -
> http://vinnyraga.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_05.html


‎"....सारी तबाहियों पर , है दस्तख़त हमारा ! "
सारे जहाँ से ऊपर , इस्लाम है हमारा . 
दुनिया पे राज करना , ये काम है हमारा . 
हम को नबी ने बख़्शी , इस्लाम से मुहब्बत ,
बाक़ी सभी से नफरत , ये फ़र्ज़ है हमारा . 
क्या चीज़ हुब्बे वतनी? क्या है वतन परस्ती ?
मजहब सिवा किसी से , क्या वास्ता हमारा ?
जेहाद, जंगोदहशत , बारूद औ' धमाके ,
अल्लाह देख खुश है , ऊपर से ये नजारा . 
या तो कबूल करले , इस्लाम सारी दुनिया , 
या ख़ाक कर दो इसको , ये है नबी का नारा . 
हर शै' पे काफिरों की , हम मोमिनों का हक है , 
जोरू, जमीन, जेवर , हर माल है हमारा . 
रहना जिसे सलामत , सुन्नत कबूल कर ले , 
इसके सिवा किसी का , हरगिज़ नहीं गुजारा . 
जो भी उठाएगा सर , जाएगा वो जहन्नुम , 
आख़िर बजेगा हरसू , इस्लाम का नगारा . 
ये ओम - क्रॉस क्या हैं ? सबको हटा-मिटा कर , 
चमकाएँगे फ़लक पर , हम अपना चाँदतारा . 
है कुफ़्र जिक्रे - काशी , कैलासो - गंगा - जमना , 
हैं पाक सिर्फ जमजम , काबा , बलख , बुखारा . 
मिस्मार कर दो मंदिर , बुत तोड़ डालो सारे , 
मुसलिम का काफ़िरों पर , हर वार हो करारा . 
जितने जहाँ है खँडहर , वीरानियाँ जहाँ हैं , 
सारी तबाहियों पर , है दस्तख़त हमारा . 
कहते किसे मुहब्बत ? इंसानियत क्या शै' है ?
मोमिन नहीं जो उससे , कब कैसा भाईचारा ?
मजहब हमें सिखाता , गैरों से बैर रखना , 
शरियत को काफ़िरों का , जीना नहीं गवारा . 
समझो तो वक़्त रहते , इस सच को तुम समझ लो , 
वरना पड़ेगा सर पे , जेहाद का दुधारा . 

आचार्य स्वामी श्री धर्मेंद्र महाराज

----------


## Bharatiya

> यह भी देखे -
> http://vinnyraga.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_05.html


*
यह भी देखे*
http://parshuram27.blogspot.com/2010...g-post_20.html

----------


## Bharatiya

> यह भी देखे -
> http://vinnyraga.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_05.html


*यह भी देखे*

यदि पाकिस्तान और भारत का बटवारा धर्म के आधार पर हुआ जिसमे पाकिस्तान मुस्लिम राष्ट्र बना तो भारत हिन्दू राष्ट्र क्यूँ घोषित नहीं किया ? जबकि दुनिया मे एक भी हिन्दू राष्ट्र नहीं है !
तथाकथित राष्ट्र का पिता मोहनदास गांधी ने ऐसा क्यूँ कहा पाकिस्तान से हिन्दू सिखो की लाशे आए तो आए लेकिन यहाँ एक भी मुस्लिम का खून नहीं बहना चाहिए ?
मोहनदास करमचंद गांधी चाहते तो भगत सिंह जी को बचा सकते थे क्यूँ नहीं बचाया ?
भारत मे मुस्लिम के लिए अलग अलग धाराए क्यूँ है ?
ऐसा क्यूँ है की भारत से अलग होकर जीतने भी देश बने है सब इस्लामिक देश ही बने । क्यूँ ?
केरल मे कोई रिक्शा वाला वाहन चालक हिन्दू श्री कृष्ण जय हनुमान क्यूँ नहीं लिख सकता ?
भारत मे मुस्लिम 18% के आस पास है फिर भी अल्पसंख्यक कैसे है ? जबकि नियम कहता है की 10% के अंदर की संख्या ही अल्पसंख्यक है
कश्मीर से हिन्दुओ को क्यूँ खदेड़ दिया जबकि कश्मीर हिन्दुओ का राज्य था ?
ऐसा क्यूँ है की मुस्लिम जहा 30-40% हो जाते है तब अपने लिए अलग इस्लामिक राष्ट्र बनाने की मांग उठाते है विरोध करते है अन्य समुदाय के गले रेतते है क्यूँ ?
हिन्दुत्व को सांप्रदायिक क्यूँ ठहराया जाता है जबकि इस्लामिक आतंकवाद को धर्म से नहीं जोड़ने की अपील की जाती है ?
फरवरी मे बाबा रामदेव ने सर्वप्रथम भ्रष्टाचार के खिलद विशाल रेली आयोजित की थी, उस महारेली मे 1 लाख 18 हजार लोग आए थे तब मीडिया के किसी भी चेनल ने एक खबर तक नहीं दिखाई थी और जैसे ही अण्णा जंतर मंत्र पर मात्र 5000 समर्थको के साथ अनशन पर बैठे तो सारे मीडिया वाले अण्णा चालीसा गाने लगे ???? इसके पीछे क्या कारण है
अगर अण्णा हज़ारे को अनशन करना ही था तो रामदेव से मंच से पब्लिसिटी हासिल करके अलग मंच बनाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी ?
बॉलीवुड अण्णा हज़ारे का समर्थन करता है लेकिन रामदेवजी का विरोध क्यूँ करता है ?
हमारा देश ही दुनिया मे एक मात्र देश है जो मुस्लिम को हज सब्सिडी देता है 60 वर्षो मे सरकार ने इसके लिए 10000 करोड़ रुपये खर्च कर डाले क्यूँ ?
सोनिया गांधी ने आओनी जन्म दिनांक 1944 बताई है लेकिन सुचनाए कहती है की उसके पिताजी सिग्नोर स्टेफनो माइनो 1945 से 1972 के बीच रूस मे केदी थे कसिए बेवकूफ बना रही है ? सोनिया
भारत मे मुस्लिमो के मदरसो के अनुदान हिन्दू मंदिरो से क्यूँ ?
कश्मीर मे गीता उपदेश देने पर संवेधानिक अडचने क्यूँ है ?
जमा मस्जिद के इमाम सैयद बुखारी ने एक बार कहा था की वह ओसामा बिन लादेन का समर्थन करता है और आईएसआई का अजेंट है फिर भी भारत सरकार उसे गिरफ्तार क्यूँ नहीं करती ?
सरकार ने अण्णा हज़ारे के आंदोलन को सख्ती से नहीं कुचला जबकि रामदेव के समर्थको और स्वामी रामदेव की जान के पीछे पड़ी थी क्यूँ ?
मोहनदास गांधी ने अपने ब्रह्म चर्या के प्रयोग को बुढ़ापे मे करके क्या सीखा ? युवाओ को क्या सिखाया ?
पाकिस्तान मे 1947 मे 22.45% हिन्दू थे आज मात्र 1.12% शेष है सब कहा गए ?
मुगलो द्वारा ध्वस्त किया गया मंदिर सोमनाथ के जीर्णोद्धार की बात आई तो गांधी ने ऐसा क्यूँ कहा की यह सरकारी पैसे का दुरपयोग है जबकि जामा मस्जिद के पुनर्निर्माण के लिए सरकार पर दबाव डाला, अनशन पर बैठे
भारत मे 1947 मे 7.88% मुस्लिम थे आज 18.80% है इतनी आबादी कैसे बढ़ी ?
भारत मे मीडिया हिन्दुओ के, संघ के खिलाफ क्यूँ बोलती है ?
अकबर के हरम मे 4878 हिन्दू औरते थी, जोधा अकबर फिल्म मे और स्कूली इतिहास मे इसे क्यूँ नहीं छापा गया
ऐसा क्यूँ होता है की जो भी सोनिया गांधी का धर्म जानने की कोशिश करता है कोर्ट उसी पर जुर्माना लगा देता है ?
बाबर ने लाखो हिन्दुओ की हत्या की फिर भी हम उसकी मस्जिद क्यूँ देखना चाहते है ?
भारत मे 80% हिन्दू है फिर भी श्री राम मंदिर क्यूँ नहीं बन सकता ?
कॉंग्रेस के शासन मे 645 दंगे हुए है जिसमे 32,427 लोग मारे गए है मीडिया को वो दिखाई नहीं देता है जबकि गुजरात मे प्रतिकृया मे हुए दंगो मे 2000 लोग मारे गए उस पर मीडिया हो इतना हल्ला करती है क्यूँ ?
67 कारसेवको को गोधरा मे जिंदा जलाया मीडिया उनकी बाते क्यूँ नहीं करती ?
जवाहर लाल नेहरू के दादा एक मुस्लिम (गया सुद्दीन गाजी) थे, हमें इतिहास मे गलत क्यूँ बताया गया ?
भारत मे गुरु परंपरा रही है, हर महापुरुष के गुरु थे गांधी जी ने आज तक अपना गुरु क्यूँ नहीं बनाया ?
बाकी के प्रश्न आप जोड़िए इतने जोड़िए की लोगो का दिमाग हिल जाये
भारत एक ऐसा देश है जहा से सभ्यता शुरू हुई तो गांधी इस देश का पिता कैसे ? 
दुनियामे एक भी हिन्दू देश नहीं है फिर भी आप सोचते है हिन्दू सांप्रदायिक है ? 
गांधी ने खिलाफत आंदोलन को सहयोग क्यूँ दिया इससे क्या फायदे हुए ? 
शुद्धि कारण आंदोलन कर रहे स्वामी श्रद्धानन्द की हत्या करने वाले रशीद नाम के युवक को गांधी ने भाई कहकर संबोधित क्यूँ किया ? गांधी ने कहा था की रशीद भाई जैसा है और स्वामी श्रद्धानन्द हिन्दू एकता का कार्यक्रम चलकर के "हिन्दू - मुस्लिम एकता" को विखंडित कर रहे थे 
जब तालिबान ने बुद्ध की मूर्तिया गिराई थी तो सेकुलर कीट मीडिया के "टाइम्स ऑफ इंडिया" ने अपने कॉलम मे लिखा था की यह बाबरी मस्जिद गिराने पर प्रतिशोध है  क्या आप सहमत है इस वक्तव्य से ? जैसे को तैसा ? तो आप गुजरात के दंगो का विरोध क्यूँ करते हो वहाँ भी तो गोधरा कांड के विरोध मे बदले की आग मे दंगे हुए थे  ? 
ईसाई मिशनरी मुस्लिम इलाको मे धर्मांतरण क्यूँ नहीं करते ? 
भारतीय मीडिया हिन्दुत्व विरोधी क्यूँ है ? संघ सबसे बड़ा एनजीओ है बिना किसी सरकारी मदद के फिर मीडिया को इससे क्या परेशानी है ? संघ देश के गरीब पिछड़े इलाको मे अपने स्वयं सेवी संस्थानो की मदद से मुफ्त मे विद्यालय चलता है जहां सरकारी योजनाए नहीं चलती क्या संघ देश विरोधी है ? या मीडिया ? 
आप मीडिया के बारे मे क्या सोचते हो ? रामदेव भगवा धारी है इसलिए ? उसका समर्थन नहीं करती ? या अण्णा हज़ारे कॉंग्रेस प्रायोजित अजेंट ताकि राष्ट्रवादियो को बाँट कर वोट काट सके ?  और कॉंग्रेस जीते ? 
केरल मे आप जीसस अल्ला के नाम से शपथ ले सकते है लेकिन राम का नाम ले नहीं सकते । 
सेकुलर कीट TIMES OF INDIA ने अपने लेख मे लिखा था "किस तरह बंगलादेशी घुसपेथियों का भारतीयकरण किया जाये" आप ऐसे लेख से इन मीडिया की मंशा समझ सकते है की ये लोग भारत को एक धर्म शाला मानते है 
हमारे राष्ट्र पति भवन मे एक मस्जिद है लेकिन मंदिर नहीं है क्या आप अभी भी सोचते है भारत एक सेकुलर देश है ? 
लोग कहते है की ताजमहल के बारे मे ये सब कोरी अफवाहे है की यह एक हिन्दू मंदिर है" अगर ये अफवाहे है तो कार्बन 14 पद्धति से इसकी जांच करवा लो दूध का दूध और पानी का पानी हो जाएगा, और नीचे के आनन फानन मे बंद किए गए कमरे भी खोले जाए देश भी जाने की उसमे क्या है ? जैसे पद्मनाभ मंदिर के तहखाने खोले गए ? सच तो यह है की आगरा के पुरातत्व विभाग के पास भी ऐसी कोई जानकारी नहीं है की इस महल का निर्माण शाहजहा ने करवाया था  
भारत मे मस्जिदों के इमाम और मौलवियों को दस दस हजार से अधिक तंख्वाह मिलती है पुजारीय को क्यूँ नहीं ? क्या यही सेकुलर वाद है ? 
2002 मे कर्नाटक सरकार को मंदिरो से 72 करोड़ की आवक हुई जिसमे से 50 करोड़ मदरसो पर खर्च हुए, 10 करोड़ चर्च पर और सिर्फ 8.5 करोड़ मंदिरो पर ..... ? हिन्दू अपने पैसे से मस्जिद क्यूँ बनवाए ? क्यूँ चर्च चलाये ? क्या मदरसो से डॉक्टर, इंजीनियर निकलते है ? 
यहाँ पॉप के आगमन पर राष्ट्र अवकाश रखा जाता है और शंकरचार्य को आधी रात दिवाली के दिन केद किया जाता है ... 
पॉप को भारत मे बिना आने दिया जाता है और नेपाल के राजा को मक्कार सक्रांति पर नहीं आने दिया जाता (1965)
एक अँग्रेजी अखबार ने सोनिया का एक लेख छापा हिन्दुत्व पर .... ? क्या उस अखबार को सोनिया से बेहतर लेखक नहीं मिला ? 
उत्तर पूर्वी राज्यो मे न्यूजीलेंड, ऑस्ट्रेलिया और निदर लेंड की सहायता से चर्च का निर्माण हो रहा है ....  क्या आपको लगता है चर्च राष्ट्र वाद को बढ़ावा देते है ? 




@प्रताप सिंह

----------


## navinc4u

*राम पुनियानी के झूठ के पुलिंदे का हिंदी अनुवाद निर्णय आप स्वयं  करे की इसे लोगो को देश में रहने का हक है या नहीं 
मिल्ली गजट Online
सुप्रीम कोर्ट के अनुसार निर्णय दिया है, मोहम्मद अफजल गुरू को 20 अक्टूबर 2006 को मौत को फांसी दी जानी है. गुरू 13 दिसंबर 2001 को संसद पर हमले के मामले में आरोपी की था , जिसमें कई सुरक्षा कर्मियों मारे गए थे,. गुरु का  किसी भी आतंकवादी संगठन का हिस्सा होना नहीं पाया गया  और न ही उस की भागीदारी का कोई प्रत्यक्ष प्रमाण पाया गया  .गौरतलब है की इस मामले में  नागरिक और राजनीतिक अधिकारों पर अंतर्राष्ट्रीय वाचा के प्रावधानों का सम्मान नहीं किया गया था. सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने कहा है कि उसकी  भागीदारी का कोई प्रत्यक्ष प्रमाण नहीं है.और  मुख्य रूप से परिस्थितिजन्य सबूत थे . सुप्रीम कोर्ट सहित सभी तीन अदालतों ने उसे एक आतंकवादी संगठन या आतंकवादी गिरोह में सम्लित होने के  पोटा के तहत आरोप से बरी कर दिया है. न्यायालय ने भी कहा है कि सबूत गढ़े था. सबसे महत्वपूर्ण बात वह उसे पूछताछ के दौरान बचाव के लिए कोई सार्थक कानूनी सहायता नहीं दी गयी . जब राम जेठमलानी ने उसके लिए वकालत करने  की पेशकश की हिंदुत्व गुंडे उनके कार्यालय पर हमला किया. एक भी यहाँ याद करते हैं कि जुलाई 2006 के मुंबई विस्फोटों के 11 आरोपी की  संक्षिप्त पकड़ में वकीलों की पेशकश में   भी हिंदुत्व संगठन छद्म देशभक्ति की कायर प्रदर्शन धमकी दी थी. सबसे अच्छा गुरू अपराध में फैसिलिटेटर और सीधे अपराध की तय्यारी  का हिस्सा नहीं था. सुप्रीम कोर्ट के नोट्स, कि "ये इसी घटना है, जिसे हुयी भारी क्षति के परिणामस्वरूप पूरे राष्ट्र हिल था और समाज के सामूहिक अंतरात्मा  को के संतुष्ट करने के लिए इस अपराधी को  केवल अगर मौत की सज़ा से  सम्मानित किया गया है." तो इसका मतलब यह है सामूहिक राष्ट्रीय चेतना को शांत करने के लिए कि सजा को दिया जा रहा है?  इस अंतरात्मा प्रमुख मध्यम वर्ग की धारा की चेतना है*

----------


## navinc4u

*पुरे लेख को पढ़ने के बाद लगता है की राम पुनियानी ये साबित करने की कोशिश कर रहे है की गुरु ने संसद पर हमल कर कोई गंभीर अपराध नहीं किया और हमारी अदालते निष्पेछ निर्णय करने के लायक नहीं 
क्या ये न्यायलय की अवमाना नहीं और पुरे राष्ट्र की न्याय व्यवस्था पर प्रश्नचिन्ह नहीं
राम पुनियानी जी ये भूल जाते है उनके प्रिय देश पाकिस्तान में तो इस्लाम के आलावा कोई अपने धर्म ग्रन्थ का सार्वजनिक रूप से पथ नहीं कर सकता नहीं तो ईशनिंदा कानून के अंतर्गत उसे फांसी की हो जाती है*

----------


## navinc4u

> *
> यह भी देखे*
> http://parshuram27.blogspot.com/2010...g-post_20.html


*आप ये बताये की हम अपने देश में अमरनाथ यात्रा पर जाये तो कर चुकाए और मुस्लमान अगर हज पर जाये तो उनको सब्सिडी मिले क्या ये एक तरह से मुग़ल शासनकाल में हिन्दुओ से तीर्थ यात्रा पर लगाने वाले जजिया की याद नहीं दिलाता*

----------


## THE GAME

> *आप ये बताये की हम अपने देश में अमरनाथ यात्रा पर जाये तो कर चुकाए और मुस्लमान अगर हज पर जाये तो उनको सब्सिडी मिले क्या ये एक तरह से मुग़ल शासनकाल में हिन्दुओ से तीर्थ यात्रा पर लगाने वाले जजिया की याद नहीं दिलाता*


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## kajal pandey

प्रबंधन का यह अनुदेश है की सयमित भाषा का प्रयोग करते हुए ही पोस्टिंग करे

----------


## navinc4u

*अभी अपने राम पुनियानी का हिन्दुओ के खिलाफ विष वमन देखा अब इसे इस्लाम की तारीफ में कसीदे पढ़ते हुए देखे 
मजेदार बात ये है के ये  सेकुलर भांड इस्लाम को एक सहिष्णु अहिसक और बहुत न्यायप्रिय धर्म बताता है लेकिन आतंवादियों की करतूतों की वकालत भी करता है ये बिरोधाभास क्यों 
ये बात राम पुनियानी के घोर समर्थक आकाश जी ही बता सकते है* 
http://www.icsfp.com/en/contents.aspx?aid=8616

----------


## THE GAME

*क्या राष्ट्र भक्ति साम्प्रदायिकता है ? - एल. आर. गाँधी*

अन्ना ने अपने आन्दोलन को सेकुलर शक्ल देने के चक्कर में मंच पटल से भारत माता और शहीदों के चित्र हटा कर मात्र महात्मा गाँधी के चित्र को स्थान दिया- यही सोच कर कि …

दामन पीवे शराब ते करे सज़दा

राज़ी रब्ब ते गुस्से शैतान वी नईं…

मगर अपने आका मोहन दास करमचंद गाँधी कि भांति अन्ना भी यहीं पर ‘मात’ खा गए. शैतान भी कभी खुश हुआ है भला.? गाँधी जी ने मुसलमानों के जिन्न जिन्नाह को खुश करने की जी तोड़ कोशिश की – उसे कायदे आज़म की उपाधि से नवाज़ा,बेवजह खिलाफत आन्दोलन को तूल दी ,जिन्नाह को सब कुछ सौंपने की वकालत भी कर डाली मगर शैतान खुश न हुआ और राष्ट्र को टुकड़ों में बाँट कर ही माना. कुछ कुछ यही अन्ना के साथ हो रहा है. सेकुलर सरकार तो अन्ना के खून की प्यासी है ही . लालू – अमर जैसे चोर उचक्*कों का विरोध भी समझ में आता है. अरुणा राय का सरकारी एन.जी.ओ और सोनिया की ‘नाक ‘..! विरोध करना बनता है. मगर अरुंधती राय और दिल्ली की जामा मस्जिद के शाही इमाम सयद अहमद बुखारी भी आँखें तरेर रहे हैं ! यह तो मानसिक कुष्ठरोग के लक्षण जैसा लगता है. अधिकाँश मुस्लिम संगठनों ने अन्ना के भ्रष्टाचार विरोधी अभियान का समर्थन किया है मगर बुखारी साहेब को राम लीला मैदान से भारत माता की जय और वन्दे मातरम के उद्दघोश से बुखार चढ़ गया और लगे गुर्राने … और किरण बेदी भी फटाफट पहुँच गई मानाने . बुखारी साहेब का मानना है कि भारत माता और वन्दे मातरम इस्लाम विरोधी है…इस्लाम में तो जन्म देने वाली माँ की पूजा में भी विश्वास नहीं किया जाता.

यह अंधविश्वास नहीं तो और क्या है कि छठी शताब्दी की इस्लामिक मान्यताओं को २१वी सदी में भी ढ़ोया जा रहा है…..महात्मा गाँधी ने अलामा इक़बाल के ‘सारे जहाँ से अच्छा गीत को इतनी बार गुनगुनाया कि उसे आज़ादी का तराना बना डाला. मगर इक़बाल को जब पाकिस्तान के कीड़े ने काटा तो उसने अपने इस गीत को ही बदल डाला . हिंदी हैं हम वतन है हिन्दोस्तान हमारा को बदल कर ‘ मुस्लिम हैं हम वतन है सारा जहाँ हमारा. बना दिया. मगर गाँधी को फिर भी होश नहीं आया और लगे रहे इन शैतानों को खुश करने में. वही काम आज अन्ना के सिपहसलार कर रहे हैं. *अरे जो राष्ट्र को नहीं मानता उसे राष्ट्र की समस्याओं से क्या लेना देना.ऐसे मानसिक कुष्ठ साम्प्रदायिक लोगों को साथ लगाने से तो राष्ट्र को प्यार करने वाले भारत माँ के रणबांकुरों को साथ लेकर चलना बेहतर है.* जागरूक मुसलमान भ्रष्टाचार की पीड़ा को समझता है और वह अन्ना के साथ है. किरण जी यदि बुखारी साहेब को किसी प्रकार अन्ना के मंच पर ले भी आई तो अन्ना के उस अहद का क्या होगा जिसमे किसी राजनेता को मंच से दूर रखने का…… बुखारी साहेब तो खुद को मुसलमानों के राजनेता कहते हैं. ऐसे शख्*स को मंच पर लाना तो राष्ट्रवादी मुसलमानों का अपमान है. क्या बुखारी को मंच पर देख कर भारत माता की जयजयकार या वन्देमातरम का राष्ट्र गीत नहीं गाएगी जनता.? क्या राष्ट्रभक्ति साम्प्रदायिकता है ?

----------


## THE GAME

*स्वतंत्र भारत के मुस्लिम कांग्रेसी की तरफ क्यों झुके?* भारत के विभाजन का मतलब था कि दो तिहाई मुस्लिम पाकिस्तान का हिस्सा बन गए। बाकी एक तिहाई मुस्लिम हिन्दु-बहुल भारत में जनसांख्यिकी रूप से कमजोर थे। पाकिस्तान से आने वाले हिन्दू और सिखों की दर्दनाक गाथा ने भारत में मुस्लिम विरोधी मिजाज तैयार कर दिया था। भारत के मुसलमान स्वयं को मुसीबत में महसूस कर रहे थे। ब्रिटिश शासन के स्वर्ण युग में उन्होंने जिस कांग्रेस की भर्त्सना की थी, अब वह कांग्रेस धोती-धारिया वाली, संघर्ष करने वाली पार्टी नहीं रह गई थी, अब तो वह सत्ता में थी और देश के शासन पर पूरा अधिकार था। इसके अलावा, सेना और पुलिस में, जहां ब्रिटिश शासन में मुस्लिमों का प्रभुत्व था, अब यहां हिन्दू विराजमान थे। अब इन मुस्लिमों ने खत्म हो जाने की बजाए घास खाना पसंद किया। उन्होंने कांग्रेस की छत्रछाया में जाना उचित समझा। यह सर सैयद अहमद खां की नीति जैसा था कि अगर आप शत्रु को हरा नहीं सकते तो उसके साथ जा मिलो। इस व्यक्ति ने 1857 से पहले ब्रिटिश और मुस्लिम, जो दोनों एक दूसरे के जानलेवा का दुश्मन थे, के बीच न केवल आपस में मेल मिलाप कर दिया, बल्कि, एक विशेष सम्बंध भी बनवा दिए। इस कारण यह था कि वे दोनों स्थितियों में जीत की हालत में थे।

*यह पूछा जा सकता है कि स्वतंत्र भारत में कांग्रेस को मुस्लिमों से क्या लाभ हुआ?* स्पष्ट है कि इसे चुनावी लोकतंत्र में उन्हें मत प्राप्त हुए। इसके अलावा, हालांकि मुस्लिमों ने सदा ही कांग्रेस को दुलारा है, फिर भी कांग्रेस उन्हें अपनी तरफ आकर्षित करने में लगी रहती है, चाहे इसके लिए उन्हें कितना ही झुकना न पड़े। कांग्रेस को विभाजन की प्रतिक्रिया स्वरूप हिन्दू राष्ट्रवादी पार्टियों से भय था कि कहीं वे उसे चुनौती देकर अपना एकाधिकार न कर लें। हिन्दू राष्ट्रवादी पार्टी जनसंघ ने भारत के प्रथम आम चुनाव में भाग लिया। नेहरू चुनाव परिणामों में असफल नहीं होना चाहते थे, इसीलिए वे मुस्लिम मतों की तरफ झुके। नेहरू मुस्लिम मतों के बिना भी जीत सकते थे। परन्तु पूरे के पूरे मुस्लिम मतों को अपनी तरफ आता देख कर वह उन मतों की तरफ झुक गए। चुनावों में मुस्लिम मतों से अतिरिक्त लाभ लेने के लिए 'सेक्युलरिज्म' की बात कही जाने लगी।

नेहरू हिन्दू धर्म को अवमानना की दृष्टि से देखते थे और मानते थे कि वह संयोग से ही हिन्दू हैं। उन्होंने एक थियोरी निकाली कि फासीवाद हिन्दू राष्ट्रवाद के माध्*यम से आ सकता है। वह कांग्रेस में हिन्दू प्रवृत्ति की तरफ झुकने वाले लोगों से परेशान थे जैसे राष्ट्रपति राजेन्द्र प्रसाद, सरदार वल्लभभाई पटेल, पीडी टण्डन, केएम मुंशी आदि। नेहरू की मृत्यु पर सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन ने कहा था कि नेहरू जन्म से ब्राह्मण, शिक्षा में यूरोपीय और आस्था में मुसलमान थे। सरदार वल्लभ भाई पटेल ने नेहरू को भारत का राष्ट्रवादी मुसलमान बताया था। वे हिन्दू राष्ट्रवाद के खिलाफ इस लड़ाई में मुस्लिमों को स्वाभाविक विदेशी मानते थे। मुस्लिमों के लिए इसका अर्थ सर सैयद अहमद बनाम अंग्रेजों द्वारा इस्तेमाल की गई प्रतिकृति थी।

मदरसे कांग्रेस एकाधिकार की कब्रगाह से निकली अन्य पार्टियों ने सेक्युलरिज्म को राजनीतिक अनिवार्यता बना दिया। हर पार्टी ने 'सेक्युलर' की गलत राह पर चलने के लिए कांग्रेस को मात देने की कोशिश की। इमाम, मौलाना और मौलवियों पर उनकी निर्भरता के कारण मदरसों, उर्दू आदि की प्रगति के लिए दी जाने वाली राशि ने एक विस्फोटक स्थिति पैदा कर दी है। आज भारत में स्वतंत्रता के बाद कुछ हजार मदरसों की तुलना में लाखों-लाखों मदरसे खड़े कर दिए हैं।

अच्छे से अच्छे वातावरण में भी मदरसों की पाठयचर्या में दीने-तालीम केन्द्रित रहता है अर्थात् यहां कुराने-पाक, अदीस, शरीयत लॉ, इस्लामिक धर्मशास्त्र, अरबी, फारसी और उर्दू की पढ़ाई की मजहबी शिक्षा दी जाती है। विद्यार्थियों को भारत में इस्लाम के आगमन और इसके अरबिया, पार्शिया, मिस्र और टर्की आदि में फैलाव का इतिहास पढ़ाया जाता है। मदरसे की पाठयचर्या से शायद ही आज के विश्व से कोई जुड़ाव रहता है और सच तो यह है कि इसके कारण उनके यहां जन्म लेने वाले देश तथा अन्य समुदायों की संस्कृति से उनका कोई नाता नहीं रहता है।

अलगाव की प्रक्रिया इसमें कोई सन्देह नहीं कि मुस्लिम राष्ट्र की आकांक्षाओं तथा चिंताओं की मुख्यधारा से अलग-थलग पड़ गए हैं, जिसकी शुरूआत ब्रिटिश इण्डिया से हुई थी और अब उसकी गति 'सेक्युलर षडयंत्र' की सक्रिय मदद से स्वातंत्र्योत्ता   युग में बढ़ गई है।

1969 में मुस्लिम लीग के दबाव में मालापुरम के मुस्लिम बहुल इलाकों को कुछ अन्य जिलों की भौगोलिक सीमाओं का पुनर्गठन कर बनाया गया। एक सेक्युलर राज्य द्वारा मजहबी आधार पर एक नया जिला बनाया गया ताकि मुस्लिम गैर मुस्लिम काफिरों के प्रभुत्व से मुक्त होकर रह सके।

*तुष्टिकरण की कीमत चुकानी पड़ती है*। कांग्रेस सरकार ने 1959 में मुस्लिमों की हज सब्सिडी शुरू की थी। 57 मुस्लिम देशों में से कोई भी ऐसी सब्सिडी नहीं देता है। तुष्टिकरण नीति के अन्तर्गत राजीव सरकार ने मुस्लिम महिला (तलाक के अधिकार का संरक्षण) अधिनियम 1986 पारित किया और शाहबानो जजमेंट को शून्यीकृत बना दिया। गांधीजी की कांग्रेस ने 1932 में 'कम्युनल एवार्ड' खारिज कर दिया था। परन्तु अब सोनिया गांधी की कांग्रेस ने सरकारी नौकरियों में मुस्लिम आरक्षण की शुरूआत कर दी है। कांग्रेस पार्टी उस मुस्लिम लीग के साथ सरकार बनाने पर खुश है, जिसने पाकिस्तान की मांग की और वह बन भी गया। 'सेक्युलर षडयंत्र' आतंक के प्रति नरम रूख अपनाए है और यूपीए सरकार ने 1995 में बने टाडा की तरह ही पोटा को भी निरस्त कर दिया है। युध्द में लिप्त कश्मीर से सुरक्षा बलों को हटाने की योजना बन रही है। सेक्युलर प्रचार की कृपा से देश ने जनसांख्यिकीय हमलों को भुला दिया है, जिससे देश की सुरक्षा और भविष्य को गम्भीर खतरा पैदा हो गया है।

*तुष्टिकरण की कीमत चुकानी पड़ती है*

द्वितीय विश्व युध्द के आरम्भ होने से पहले ब्रिटिश द्वारा अपनाई गई जर्मनी के बारे में तुष्टिकरण की नीति की आलोचना करते हुए सर विंस्टन चर्चिल ने कहा था- "अब भी, अगर आप उन अधिकारों के लिए नहीं लड़ेंगे, जबकि आप बिना खून खराबे के जीत सकते हैं; यदि आप उस विजय के लिए नहीं लड़ेंगे जो निश्चित ही आपको मिलेगी और यह विजय महंगी भी नहीं रहेगी; तो फिर आप ऐसे क्षण पर पहुंच जाएंगे जब आपको अपने ही खिलाफ हर प्रकार की मुसीबत का सामना करना पड़ेगा और आपके लिए जिंदा रहने का बहुत कम अवसर रह जाएगा।" क्या यही कथन आज हमारे लिए भी प्रासंगिक नहीं है?:bell:

----------


## navinc4u

*अरुंधती राय तो जानी मानी भारत विरोधी और हिन्दू विरोधी है ये वो हे है जिन्होंने नाक्सालियो द्वारा की जाने वाली हत्याओ को जायज ठहराया और इस जनता का दमनकारी सरकार के लिए प्रतिकार बताया , ये वो हे है जो ये कहती है कश्मीर तो पाकिस्तान का हिस्सा है और भारत ने इसे बलपूर्वक हतियाया है इस राष्ट्रविरोधी वयान पर उन पर राष्ट्रद्रोह का मुक़दमा खुद उच्च न्यायलय द्वारा कायम किया गया लेकिन वो सरकारी मेहमान बानी ठाठ से घूम रही है और कांग्रेसी सरकार और सीबीआइ ये खोजने में व्यस्त है की बाबा रामदेव के सहयोगी के डिग्री फर्जी है या नहीं जो शायद इलाके का थानेदार भी कर सकता देश की सबसे बड़ी जाँच संस्था का इस बड़ा दुरूपयोग शायद ही खोजने पर अन्यंत्र मिले
इन्ही अरुंधती राय बटाला हाउस एनकाउंटर केस में जिस में एक बहदुर सब इंस्पेक्टर शहीद हुआ था उस इंस्पेक्टर की शाहदत का मजाक उड़ाते हुए टी.वी चैनलों पर चिल्ला चिल्ला कर एनकाउंटर को फर्जी और इंस्पेक्टर को दलाल और अतंकवादियो को मासूम छात्र बताया था लेकिन जब जाँच से साबित हो गया की वो दोनों छात्र अतंकबदी थे और उनके सम्बन्ध पाकिस्तान से थे तो इस वेशर्म औरत से ये नहीं हुआ की उस इंस्पेक्टर के परिवार से शहीद के अपमान पर छमा मांगे और टोपी ने पहने पर मोदी को साम्प्रदायिक कहने बाले दल भी शहीद के अपमान पर चुप रहे क्योकी वो हिन्दू और मारे गए आतंकवादी मुस्लिम थे*

----------


## Akash78

> *अभी अपने राम पुनियानी का हिन्दुओ के खिलाफ विष वमन देखा अब इसे इस्लाम की तारीफ में कसीदे पढ़ते हुए देखे 
> मजेदार बात ये है के ये  सेकुलर भांड इस्लाम को एक सहिष्णु अहिसक और बहुत न्यायप्रिय धर्म बताता है लेकिन आतंवादियों की करतूतों की वकालत भी करता है ये बिरोधाभास क्यों 
> ये बात राम पुनियानी के घोर समर्थक आकाश जी ही बता सकते है* 
> http://www.icsfp.com/en/contents.aspx?aid=8616





मैंने राम पुनियानी का लेख पड़कर यहाँ शेयर किया था - राम पुनियानी के बारे अधिक जानकारी इन लेखो से इस लिंक पर मिल सकती है -

http://www.chauthiduniya.com/author/...hor-db-list=34

----------


## Akash78

इक नजर इधर भी -

S. M. Mushrif is the former police chief of Maharashtra state. In this book he has raised some
very serious questions about the role of the Indian intelligence in the increasing violence
against India's minorities and how India's Intelligence Bureau diverts attention from it by falsely
accusing Indian Muslims and Pakistan's ISI.
A new book curiously titled "Who Killed Karkare?" says a nationwide network of Hindutva terror
that has its tentacles up to Nepal and Israel is out to destroy the India most Indians have known
for ages and to remold it into some kind of Afghanistan under the Taliban.
The writer, a former IG Police of Maharashtra, SM Mushrif, has reconstructed a fearsome
picture out of former Maharashtra ATS chief Hemant Karkare's charge sheet against alleged
Hindutva terrorists like Lt. Col. Purohit, Sadhvi Pragyasingh Thakur and others.
The charge sheet points towards a mind-boggling nationwide conspiracy with international
support to destabilize the constitutional order and the secular democratic Indian state that
upholds it, to be replaced by a Hindutva state run according to a new Constitution. For that the
conspirators were prepared for a massive bloodbath, using bomb attacks on religious places to
trigger an anti-Muslim holocaust. Hindutva terror network exposed
1
Who Killed Karkare? - The Real Face of Terrorism in India
By Humayun Khan
Tuesday, 05 January 2010 13:24
Title: Who Killed Karkare? - The real face of terrorism in India
Author: S. M. Mushrif
Publisher: Pharos Media Publishing (2009)
Pages: 320 pages, Hardcover
In Hemant Karkare's net (of investigations, of course) many big and small fish of VHP, RSS,
Bajrang Dal and Sanatan Sanstha had been trapped. Serving and retired army officers,
academics, serving and retired officials of India's premier intelligence service were ensnared.
The menacing power of the latter groups, inspired by sustained anti-Muslim hate campaigns of
the last six decades, gave the plot a sinister and highly destructive character.
Mushrif very well knows the power of the Intelligence Bureau (IB) to make or mar lives and
careers. He musters "evidence" to show that the IB has regularly been interfering with regular
police investigations to let Hindutva terrorists slip out of the net and replace them with random
Muslim youth.
There are quite a few such cases where extra-judicial killing of Muslim youth has turned out to
be false police encounters. All this is done to cover tracks of Hindutva terror.
The power establishment that really runs the affairs of this country (Mushrif says it is not Sonia
****hi, Manmohan Singh or Rahul ****hi) does not want to expose the Hindutva terrorists.
One example is the blasts in Samjhauta Express, which the IB said was carried out by
Pakistan's ISI. Mushrif quotes a report in The Times of India that said, "The Centre had blamed
the ISI on the basis of the IB's findings." However, during a narco-analysis test under Karkare,
Lt. Col. Purohit had admitted having supplied the RDX used in the blast. The IB draws its power
from its proximity to the Prime Minister (its director briefs the PM every morning for half an
hour). It did not want Karkare's investigation to continue.

Who Killed Karkare? - The Real Face of Terrorism in India
By Humayun Khan
Tuesday, 05 January 2010 13:24
Mushrif says two teams were at work on 26/11 - one which did the maximum damage, and was
from outside. The smaller team took advantage of the confusion of the moment and acted only
on the relatively small CST-CAMA-Rangbhavan stretch that killed Karkare.
Mushrif, who has over three decades of diligent policing behind him and whose feats include
exposing the Telgi scam, has made an elaborate case out of nearly a dozen blasts over a large
area of the country conducted by Hindutva terror groups of different stripes. His case: a section
of India's intelligence services, a miniscule group in the armed forces and a section of different
state police forces have been compromised and infiltrated by these elements, a development
that bodes ill for the future of India.

----------


## Akash78

समाज की गति पर कबीर को गुस्सा  आता है | उनका गुस्सा इस बात को लेकर है की यह संसार झूठ पर तो विश्वास कर लेता है लेकिन सच बताने वालों को मारने दौड़ता है |

संतों देखत जग बौरान |
सांच कहों तो मरण धावै | झूठे जग पतियाना ||
नेमी देखा धरमी देखा |परत करे असनाना ||
आतम मरी पखान्ही पूजै |उनमें कछु नहीं ज्ञाना ||
भुतक देखा पीर औलिया | पढ़े किताब कुराना ||
कहे कबीर सुनो हो संतों | ई सब गर्भ भुलाना ||
केतिक कहों कहा नहिं मानै | सहजै सहज समाना ||

----------


## navinc4u

> इक नजर इधर भी -
> 
> S. M. Mushrif is the former police chief of Maharashtra state. In this book he has raised some
> very serious questions about the role of the Indian intelligence in the increasing violence
> against India's minorities and how India's Intelligence Bureau diverts attention from it by falsely
> accusing Indian Muslims and Pakistan's ISI.


*इस लेख को पढ़ कर बच्चा भी हंस देगा / जब मुंबई हाई अलेर्ट पर थी पूरी मुंबई की पुलिस हतियार ले कर उतारी थी और मात्र १० आतंकवादी उन को नाको चने चववा रहे थे हमरे तथाकथित वहादुर पुलिस वाले जो आधी रात को बाबा रामदेव पर तो कारवाही कर सकते है बन्दूक छोड़ छोड़ कर भाग रहे थे जिसकी स़ी स़ी टी कैमरे की फुटजे  पूरी दुनिया ने टीवी पर देखी / तब आर एस एस के लोग गोलियों के बीच निकलते है और हेमंत करकरे और उनकी टीम को मार कर चले जाते है और किस को पता भी नहीं चलता 
गौरतलब है करकरे ने बुलटप्रूफ जैकेट पहन रक्खी थी जो एके ४७ की गोलियों से छलनी हुयी और वो एके ४७ आतंकवादी के पास थी अब एक सामन्य सा पुलिस बाला भी बता सकता है की फोरेंसिक जाँच में पता चल सकता है की हेमंत करकरे की जान लेने बाली गोली किस बन्दूक से चली
लेकिन बात को घुमा फिर कर बिना किसी सबूत  आर एस एस पर लाना या तो पिग्विजय सिंह कर सकते है या अंतुले और उनके चमचे*

----------


## navinc4u

> समाज की गति पर कबीर को गुस्सा  आता है | उनका गुस्सा इस बात को लेकर है की यह संसार झूठ पर तो विश्वास कर लेता है लेकिन सच बताने वालों को मारने दौड़ता है |
> 
> संतों देखत जग बौरान |
> सांच कहों तो मरण धावै | झूठे जग पतियाना ||
> नेमी देखा धरमी देखा |परत करे असनाना ||
> आतम मरी पखान्ही पूजै |उनमें कछु नहीं ज्ञाना ||
> भुतक देखा पीर औलिया | पढ़े किताब कुराना ||
> कहे कबीर सुनो हो संतों | ई सब गर्भ भुलाना ||
> केतिक कहों कहा नहिं मानै | सहजै सहज समाना ||


*सही कह रहे है आप , कल को अगर हमारे महान पिग्विजय ये कहने लगे की सिक्किम में आया भूकंप भी आर एस एस के लोग द्वारा लाया गया तो आप को कोई आश्चर्य नहीं होना चाहिए 
*

----------


## THE GAME

समाज  की गति पर कबीर को गुस्सा  आता है |

*उनका गुस्सा इस बात को लेकर है की यह  संसार झूठ पर तो विश्वास कर लेता है लेकिन सच बताने वालों को मारने दौड़ता  है |

*
*
संतों देखत जग बौरान |
सांच कहों तो मरण धावै | झूठे जग पतियाना ||*
नेमी देखा धरमी देखा |परत करे असनाना ||
आतम मरी पखान्ही पूजै |उनमें कछु नहीं ज्ञाना ||
भुतक देखा पीर औलिया | पढ़े किताब कुराना ||
कहे कबीर सुनो हो संतों | ई सब गर्भ भुलाना ||
केतिक कहों कहा नहिं मानै | सहजै सहज समाना ||:bell:

----------


## THE GAME

> *इस लेख को पढ़ कर बच्चा भी हंस देगा / जब मुंबई हाई अलेर्ट पर थी पूरी मुंबई की पुलिस हतियार ले कर उतारी थी और मात्र १० आतंकवादी उन को नाको चने चववा रहे थे हमरे तथाकथित वहादुर पुलिस वाले जो आधी रात को बाबा रामदेव पर तो कारवाही कर सकते है बन्दूक छोड़ छोड़ कर भाग रहे थे जिसकी स़ी स़ी टी कैमरे की फुटजे  पूरी दुनिया ने टीवी पर देखी / तब आर एस एस के लोग गोलियों के बीच निकलते है और हेमंत करकरे और उनकी टीम को मार कर चले जाते है और किस को पता भी नहीं चलता 
> गौरतलब है करकरे ने बुलटप्रूफ जैकेट पहन रक्खी थी जो एके ४७ की गोलियों से छलनी हुयी और वो एके ४७ आतंकवादी के पास थी अब एक सामन्य सा पुलिस बाला भी बता सकता है की फोरेंसिक जाँच में पता चल सकता है की हेमंत करकरे की जान लेने बाली गोली किस बन्दूक से चली
> लेकिन बात को घुमा फिर कर बिना किसी सबूत  आर एस एस पर लाना या तो पिग्विजय सिंह कर सकते है या अंतुले और उनके चमचे*


*लेख लिखने वाले का नाम तो देखो ....हा हा हा 

वैसे  भी police कितनी काबिल है हर किसी को पता है खासकर मुंबई Police aur ATS/Crime  ब्रांच..."एक  ### saalo se कराची में बैठा है और सारे underworld  को  remote  से  ओपरेट कर सकता है पर मुंबई police ki uske samne koi aukaat नहीं dikhai देती.

मुंबई में इतने ब्लास्ट औत आतंकवादी हमलो के बाद भी यह नालायक हाथ मॉल रहे  हैं...२ आतंकवादी समुंदर के रस्ते आ कर रेकी कर गए पर किसी को हवा नहीं  लगी.*

----------


## navinc4u

> *लेख लिखने वाले का नाम तो देखो ....हा हा हा 
> 
> वैसे  भी police कितनी काबिल है हर किसी को पता है खासकर मुंबई Police aur ATS/Crime  ब्रांच..."एक  ### saalo se कराची में बैठा है और सारे underworld  को  remote  से  ओपरेट कर सकता है पर मुंबई police ki uske samne koi aukaat नहीं dikhai देती.
> 
> मुंबई में इतने ब्लास्ट औत आतंकवादी हमलो के बाद भी यह नालायक हाथ मॉल रहे  हैं...२ आतंकवादी समुंदर के रस्ते आ कर रेकी कर गए पर किसी को हवा नहीं  लगी.*


*गेम जी 
ATS  तो अपने आकाओ के कहने पर हिन्दू संगठनो पर झूठे मुकदमे कायम करने और झूठे सबूत हांसिल करने में व्यस्त थी उनके लिए आतंकवादी संगठन के वारे में जानकारी पाने से जरुरी ये है की बाबा रामदेव के सहयोगी बालकृष्ण की डिग्री की जाँच कर ले ये लोग कितने सछम है इसका पता इस बात से लगता है की मुंबई ब्लास्ट के आरोपी टाइगर मेनन के परिवार को वतान्कुलित जीप में लाया जाता है और फिर जाने किस दवाव में छोड़ दिया जाता है और वो आराम से देश को छोड़ कर भाग जाता हैउस समय श्री यही  मुश्रिफ साहब पुलिस के मुखिया थे    और आज ६ साल बाद भी आजाद है लेकिन इनके आका राहुल गाँधी को उस से कोई खतरा नहीं दिखता उन्हें तो बस आर एस एस से देश को बचाना है और वो ये सब अमेरिका के राजनियक को बता रहे है ( विकिलीक्स का खुलासा याद करिए " देश को अतंकवादियो से नहीं हिन्दू संगठनो से खतरा है )
लगता है राहुल गाँधी और उनकी भांड मंडली को देश का मतलब सिर्फ गाँधी परिवार लगता है*

----------


## Bharatiya

*सरदार पटेल – एक नागरिक की दृष्टि में*





विपिन किशोर सिन्हा

हर वर्ष, राष्ट्रीय त्योहारों के अवसर पर,

दूरदर्शन आकाशवाणी से,

प्रथम प्रधान मंत्री नेहरू का,

गुणगान सुन -

मैं भी चाहता हूं,

उनकी जयकार करूं,

राष्ट्र पर उनके उपकार,

मैं भी स्वीकार करूं।

लेकिन याद आता है तत्क्षण,

मां का विभाजन,

तिब्बत समर्पण,

चीनी अपमान,

कश्मीर का तर्पण -

भृकुटि तन जाती है,

मुट्ठी भिंच जाती है।



विद्यालय के भोले बच्चे,

हाथों में कागज का तिरंगा ले,

डोल रहे,

इन्दिरा गांधी की जय बोल रहे।

मैं फिर चाहता हूं,

उस पाक मान मर्दिनी का

स्मरण कर,

प्रशस्ति गान गाऊं।

पर तभी याद आता है -

पिचहत्तर का आपात्*काल,

स्वतंत्र भारत में

फिर हुआ था एक बार,

परतंत्रता का भान।

याद कर तानाशाही,

जीभ तालू से चिपक जाती है,

सांस जहां कि तहां रुक जाती है।



युवा शक्ति की जयघोष के साथ,

नारे लग रहे -

राहुल नेतृत्व लो,

सोनिया जी ज़िन्दाबाद;

राजीव जी अमर रहें।

चाहता हूं,

अपने हम उम्र पूर्व प्रधान मंत्री को,

स्मरण कर गौरवान्वित हो जाऊं,

भीड़ में, मैं भी खो जाऊं।

तभी तिरंगे की सलामी में

सुनाई पड़ती है गर्जना,

बोफोर्स के तोप की,

चर्चा २-जी घोटाले की।

चाल रुक जाती है,

गर्दन झुक जाती है।



आकाशवाणी, दूरदर्शन,

सिग्नल को सीले हैं,

पता नहीं -

किस-किस से मिले हैं।

दो स्कूली बच्चे चर्चा में मगन हैं,

सरदार पटेल कोई नेता थे,

या कि अभिनेता थे?

मैं भी सोचता हूं -

उनका कोई एक दुर्गुण याद कर,

दृष्टि को फेर लूं,

होठों को सी लूं।

पर यह क्या?

कलियुग के योग्य,

इस छोटे प्रयास में,

लौह पुरुष की प्रतिमा,

ऊंची,

और ऊंची हुई जाती है।

आंखें आकाश में टिक जाती हैं -

पर ऊंचाई माप नहीं पाती हैं।

----------


## navinc4u

*केवल लौह पुरुष ही नहीं भारतीय जी इन कांग्रेसी भांडो ने देश के सभी महा पुरुष का अपमान किया है ये तो खुद  कांग्रेस के महामानवो को भुला सिर्फ नेहरू के खानदान का गुण गाने में लगे है  का आज किसी बच्चे से आप पूछे की बाबु राजेंद्र प्रसाद , आचार्य कृपलानी , बिनोवा भावे , रफ़ी अहमद किदवई , सीता राम्मैया . चक्रवाती राजगोपालाचारी विपिन चन्द्र पाल , लाला लाजपत राय कौन थे तो जवाव नहीं मिलेगा 
इनको तो देश में सबसे महान महिला सोनिया गांधी लगती है और सबसे योग्य पुरुष राहुल गाँधी ( छमा करे मै राहुल गाँधी को पुरुष कह कर  पुरुषो  का मजाक नहीं उड़ना चाहता )*

----------


## Bharatiya

*दिवाली पर पटखा पटाखा का शोर मचाने वालें भी पढे.... 
बकरीद पर मासूम बकरियों का क़त्ल क्या कुर्बानी है ? कहा जाता है कि अल्लाह किसी अपने अजीज प्रिय की कुर्बानी से खुश होता है. दरअसल इससे यह सिद्ध हो जाता है कि आप अपने मजहब के लिए क्या त्याग (कुर्बानी) कर सकते हैं.अल्लाह की आँखों में धूल मत झोंको किसी अपने प्रिय की कुर्बानी दो तब फ़र्ज़ का क़र्ज़ चुकेगा. विडम्बना देखिये कि शाम को एक बकरी खरीदी सुबह तडफा-तडफा कर मार डाली और कहा कि 'हो गयी कुर्बानी'. जब यह सम्पूर्ण कायनात अल्लाह की है तो क्या यह बकरी अल्लाह की नहीं है क्या ? रात को बकरी खरीदी तो सुबह तक आपका उससे प्रेम नहीं होजायेगा फिर कैसी कुर्बानी ? हिन्दुओं के भगवान् हों या मुसलमानों के अल्लाह इन मजबूर से बेसहारा शाकाहारी ऐसे ही सीधे सादे प्राणीयों के क़त्ल (बलि / कुर्बानी ) से खुश होते हैं जो किसी का कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ते, अहिंसक हैं. भगवान् की बलि और अल्लाह के नाम पर कुर्बानी में ऊँट, बकरी,गाय जैसे सीधे सादे प्राणी ही मारे जाते हैं,शेर,भेड़िया,कु  ्ता,सूअर जैसे प्राणी क्यों नहीं ? न हिन्दू और न मुसलमान --कोई भी मांसाहारी जानवरों की बलि या कुर्बानी क्यों नहीं देता ? शेर की कुर्बानी क्यों नहीं देते ? हो सकता है कि आप उसकी कुर्बानी / बलि देने जाएँ और वही आपकी कुर्बानी दे दे. अहिंसक जानवरों का क़त्ल करते हिंसक जानवर को आदमी मत कहो. मानव में मानवता तो होनी ही चाहिए*

----------


## Bharatiya

कोई भी मीडिया आप तक ये बात नहीं पहुचायेगा, न किसी अख़बार में भारत सरकार की ओर से ये वार्ता आयेगी की आज "४ नवम्बर - वासुदेव बलवंत फडके जी की पुण्यतिथि है|" इसका कारण एक ही है की उनका नाम गाँधी या नेहरू नहीं था |

वासुदेव बलवंत फड़के (मराठी उच्चारण: वासुदेव बळवंत फडके) (4 नवम्बर १८४५ - 17 फ़रवरी १८८३) 
एक भारतीय क्रांतिकारी और भारत की स्वतंत्रता के लिए सशस्त्र संघर्ष के पिता के रूप में व्यापक रूप से उन्हें माना है | कोळी, धनगर और भील समुदायों की मदद के साथ, वासुदेव जी ने एक क्रांतिकारी रामोशी के रूप में बुलाया समूह का गठन किया था| ब्रिटिश राज को उखाड़ फेंकने के लिए एक सशस्त्र संघर्ष शुरू कर दिया| ब्रिटिश शासन से मुक्ति के उद्देश्य में 300 पुरुष इस देशभक्ति के कार्य में सम्मिलित हुए थे |

लेकिन धन की कमी की वजह से आन्दोलन आगे नहीं जा सकता था इसलिए ब्रिटिशो का आयकर द्वारा प्राप्त जो पैसा वह के स्थानिक श्री भालचंद के पास रखा था, वासुदेव जी ने लोगो के साथ वो पैसा लूटा| लेकिन उसमे केवल ४०० रुपये थे | उसके बाद उन्होंने चिखली और पलाप्से में छापा मारा और ब्रिटिशो से १.५ लाख रुपये हासिल कर लिए |

लेकिन अपनो के ही धोके की वजह से वासुदेवजी भाग्यनगर (हैदराबाद) में घनघोर संघर्ष के बाद पकडे गए| उसके बाद वे अपने साथियों के साथ जेल के बहार निकलने में यशस्वी हो गए किन्तु फिरसे पकडे गए | उसके बाद उन्होंने जल और अन्न त्याग कर दिया और माँ भारती के चरणों में अपने प्राणों की आहुति दी | 

बंकिम चन्द्र चटर्जी ने भी आनंद मठ में वासुदेव जी के साहसी कार्यों की बहुत प्रशंसा की है | माँ भारती के इस महान क्रान्तिकारी को हमारा शत शत नमन |

वासुदेव जी के जीवन पर चित्रित यह विडिओ अवश्य देखिये : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oBeb...eature=related

----------


## navinc4u

*चार्ल्स ऑगस्टस तेगार्ट, भारत में एक ब्रिटिश पुलिस अधिकारी ने मशहूर टिप्पणी की है कि बंगाली क्रांतिकारी निस्वार्थ राजनैतिक कार्यकर्ताओं की एक नस्ल के हैं और बाघा जतिन एक शानदार उदाहरण थे..
एक अमेरिकी प्रचारक ने मशहूर टिप्पणी की थी कि "बाघा जतिन कुछ और अधिक वर्षों के लिए जीवित रहते तो कोई भी महात्मा गांधी को राष्ट्रपिता के रूप में नहीं जानता."
उन बघा जतिन को आज बंगाल तक में कोई नहीं जनता 
क्रपया उनके बारे में पढ़े* 
http://jitendersinghshekhawat.blogsp...g-post_10.html
http://hi.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A4%...A5%80%E0%A4%A8
http://www.facebook.com/permalink.ph...97963850241033

----------


## THE GAME

> *दिवाली पर पटखा पटाखा का शोर मचाने वालें भी पढे.... 
> बकरीद पर मासूम बकरियों का क़त्ल क्या कुर्बानी है ? कहा जाता है कि अल्लाह किसी अपने अजीज प्रिय की कुर्बानी से खुश होता है. दरअसल इससे यह सिद्ध हो जाता है कि आप अपने मजहब के लिए क्या त्याग (कुर्बानी) कर सकते हैं.अल्लाह की आँखों में धूल मत झोंको किसी अपने प्रिय की कुर्बानी दो तब फ़र्ज़ का क़र्ज़ चुकेगा. विडम्बना देखिये कि शाम को एक बकरी खरीदी सुबह तडफा-तडफा कर मार डाली और कहा कि 'हो गयी कुर्बानी'. जब यह सम्पूर्ण कायनात अल्लाह की है तो क्या यह बकरी अल्लाह की नहीं है क्या ? रात को बकरी खरीदी तो सुबह तक आपका उससे प्रेम नहीं होजायेगा फिर कैसी कुर्बानी ? हिन्दुओं के भगवान् हों या मुसलमानों के अल्लाह इन मजबूर से बेसहारा शाकाहारी ऐसे ही सीधे सादे प्राणीयों के क़त्ल (बलि / कुर्बानी ) से खुश होते हैं जो किसी का कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ते, अहिंसक हैं. भगवान् की बलि और अल्लाह के नाम पर कुर्बानी में ऊँट, बकरी,गाय जैसे सीधे सादे प्राणी ही मारे जाते हैं,शेर,भेड़िया,कु  ्ता,सूअर जैसे प्राणी क्यों नहीं ? न हिन्दू और न मुसलमान --कोई भी मांसाहारी जानवरों की बलि या कुर्बानी क्यों नहीं देता ? शेर की कुर्बानी क्यों नहीं देते ? हो सकता है कि आप उसकी कुर्बानी / बलि देने जाएँ और वही आपकी कुर्बानी दे दे. अहिंसक जानवरों का क़त्ल करते हिंसक जानवर को आदमी मत कहो. मानव में मानवता तो होनी ही चाहिए*


:clap::salut::clap:

----------


## THE GAME

> कोई भी मीडिया आप तक ये बात नहीं पहुचायेगा, न किसी अख़बार में भारत सरकार की ओर से ये वार्ता आयेगी की आज "४ नवम्बर - वासुदेव बलवंत फडके जी की पुण्यतिथि है|" इसका कारण एक ही है की उनका नाम गाँधी या नेहरू नहीं था |
> 
> वासुदेव बलवंत फड़के (मराठी उच्चारण: वासुदेव बळवंत फडके) (4 नवम्बर १८४५ - 17 फ़रवरी १८८३) 
> एक भारतीय क्रांतिकारी और भारत की स्वतंत्रता के लिए सशस्त्र संघर्ष के पिता के रूप में व्यापक रूप से उन्हें माना है | कोळी, धनगर और भील समुदायों की मदद के साथ, वासुदेव जी ने एक क्रांतिकारी रामोशी के रूप में बुलाया समूह का गठन किया था| ब्रिटिश राज को उखाड़ फेंकने के लिए एक सशस्त्र संघर्ष शुरू कर दिया| ब्रिटिश शासन से मुक्ति के उद्देश्य में 300 पुरुष इस देशभक्ति के कार्य में सम्मिलित हुए थे |
> 
> लेकिन धन की कमी की वजह से आन्दोलन आगे नहीं जा सकता था इसलिए ब्रिटिशो का आयकर द्वारा प्राप्त जो पैसा वह के स्थानिक श्री भालचंद के पास रखा था, वासुदेव जी ने लोगो के साथ वो पैसा लूटा| लेकिन उसमे केवल ४०० रुपये थे | उसके बाद उन्होंने चिखली और पलाप्से में छापा मारा और ब्रिटिशो से १.५ लाख रुपये हासिल कर लिए |
> 
> लेकिन अपनो के ही धोके की वजह से वासुदेवजी भाग्यनगर (हैदराबाद) में घनघोर संघर्ष के बाद पकडे गए| उसके बाद वे अपने साथियों के साथ जेल के बहार निकलने में यशस्वी हो गए किन्तु फिरसे पकडे गए | उसके बाद उन्होंने जल और अन्न त्याग कर दिया और माँ भारती के चरणों में अपने प्राणों की आहुति दी | 
> 
> ...


:clap::salut::clap:

----------


## THE GAME

> *चार्ल्स ऑगस्टस तेगार्ट, भारत में एक ब्रिटिश पुलिस अधिकारी ने मशहूर टिप्पणी की है कि बंगाली क्रांतिकारी निस्वार्थ राजनैतिक कार्यकर्ताओं की एक नस्ल के हैं और बाघा जतिन एक शानदार उदाहरण थे..
> एक अमेरिकी प्रचारक ने मशहूर टिप्पणी की थी कि "बाघा जतिन कुछ और अधिक वर्षों के लिए जीवित रहते तो कोई भी महात्मा गांधी को राष्ट्रपिता के रूप में नहीं जानता."
> उन बघा जतिन को आज बंगाल तक में कोई नहीं जनता 
> क्रपया उनके बारे में पढ़े* 
> http://jitendersinghshekhawat.blogsp...g-post_10.html
> http://hi.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A4%...A5%80%E0%A4%A8
> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.ph...97963850241033


*Yeh bhi,
*


:clap::salut::clap:

----------


## navinc4u

*जतिंद्र नाथ मुखर्जी, प्यार से 'बाघा जतिन' के रूप में याद किये जाते है, भारत में ब्रिटिश शासन के खिलाफ मुख्य बंगाली क्रांतिकारियों में से थे.. एक बहुत छोटी उम्र से, बाघा जतिन ने अंग्रेजों के खिलाफ क्रांतिकारी गतिविधियों के आयोजन में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई थी और युगांतर राजनीतिक दल के नेता बने. 
चार्ल्स ऑगस्टस तेगार्ट, भारत में एक ब्रिटिश पुलिस अधिकारी ने मशहूर टिप्पणी की है कि बंगाली क्रांतिकारी निस्वार्थ राजनैतिक कार्यकर्ताओं की एक नस्ल के हैं और बाघा जतिन एक शानदार उदाहरण थे..

जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी 7 दिसंबर,1879 को बंगाल के नदिया जिले के कुश्तिया उपखंड के कायाग्राम गांव में पैदा हुए थे. कायाग्राम वर्तमान में बांग्लादेश में स्थित है. अपने जन्म के तुरंत बाद, जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी सधुहती अपने पिता के पैतृक घर भेजे गए थे और अपने पिता की मृत्यु तक वहां रुके थे, जब वह केवल 5 साल के थे.. वह कायाग्राम लौटे अपने माँ के साथ और नाना-नानी के घर में रहते थे..
एक बच्चे के रूप में जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी व्यापक रूप से अपनी शारीरिक शक्ति और साहस के लिए जाने जाते थे... जबकि वह एक 'नेता' पैदा हुए थे, जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी के चरित्र के लिए यह एक और पक्ष है जो कम देखा गया है.. जतिन उल्लासपूर्ण और बहुत दयालु थे.. सबसे महत्वपूर्ण बात ये कि उन्होंने सामाजिक या धार्मिक स्थिति के आधार पर लोगों के बीच वह कभी भेदभाव नहीं किया.. 

वर्ष 1895 में, जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी कलकत्ता सेन्ट्रल कॉलेज में ललित कला के एक छात्र के रूप में शामिल हो गए. उन्होंने स्टेनो टाइपिंग, जो अपने समय के दौरान एक प्रतिष्ठित कोर्स था, में छात्र के रूप में दाखिला लिया. अपने कॉलेज के वर्षों के दौरान  जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी स्वामी विवेकानंद के संपर्क में आये जिनके  सामाजिक और राजनीतिक विचारों को बाद में जतिन ने प्रेरणा के रूप में क्रांतिकारी गतिविधियों का संचालन  करने के लिए उपयोग किया. जतिन जल्द ही सिस्टर निवेदिता सहायता समूह का हिस्सा बन गये. यह स्वामी विवेकानंद थे जिन्होंने जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी की क्षमता का एहसास एक भविष्य के  क्रांतिकारी के रूप में किया और उन्हें कुश्ती कला सीखने के लिए अम्बुगुहा के जिमनैजियम भेजा था.  यहाँ जतिन सचिन बनर्जी के संपर्क में आये.. ब्रिटिश भारत के औपनिवेशिक शिक्षा प्रणाली से नाखुश, जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी ने 1899 में अपनी पढ़ाई छोड़ दी और बैरिस्टर प्रिंगल केनेडी, जिनके लेखन और ऐतिहासिक अनुसंधान से प्रभावित और प्रेरित जतिन, सचिव के रूप में मुजफ्फरपुर  चले गए..

हालांकि रिपोर्ट की पुष्टि नहीं की जा सकती है, यह कहा गया था कि जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी कलकत्ता में छात्र वर्षों के सन 1900 में अनुशीलन समिति के संस्थापकों में से थे. अनुशीलन समिति ने ब्रिटिश सरकार के समर्थकों और अधिकारियों को मारने की दिशा में काम किया. मीडिया रिपोर्ट में यह भी सुझाव दिया है कि जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी ने श्री अरविंद,जो पहले से ही उस समय के स्थापित क्रांतिकारी थे, के साथ हाथ मिलाया था, और वर्ष 1903 में समूह ने ब्रिटिश रेजिमेंट में भारतीय सैनिकों पर क्रांति के द्वारा जीत की योजना तैयार की...

यह जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी थे जिनके कारण औपनिवेशिक भारत में अंग्रेजी अधिकारियों के हाथों दुर्व्यवहार की ओर प्रिंस ऑफ वेल्स का ध्यान आकर्षित किया था, राजकुमार वर्ष 1905 में देश के लिए एक औपचारिक यात्रा पर था..

एक तेंदुआ कायाग्राम गांव के आसपास के क्षेत्र में रहने वाले लोगों के लिए बहुत परेशानी का कारण बना हुआ था.. अपने जीवन के बारे में चिंता नहीं करते हुए, जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी ने तेंदुए की हत्या के जोखिम का फैसला लिया. केवल एक खुखरी(गोरखा कटार) के साथ जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी ने गर्दन पर वार करके तेंदुए को मार डाला, लेकिन उनके स्वयं के शरीर पर गंभीर घाव हुए. बहादुरी के इस कार्य के लिए जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी को एक रजत ढाल मिला जिस पे जतिन को बाघ को मारते हुए उत्कीर्ण किया गया था और उन्हें 'बाघा जतिन' के नाम से प्रसिद्धि मिली..

बाघा जतिन जल्द ही कलकत्ता लौटे अपनी क्रांतिकारी गतिविधियों को जारी रखने के लिए, बारीन्द्र  घोष, क्रांतिकारी श्री अरबिंदो के भाई के साथ उन्होंने देवघर और कलकत्ता के मानिकतला क्षेत्र में बम कारखानों की स्थापना की. बाघा जतिन की धर्मार्थ की भावना ने उन्हें  प्राकृतिक आपदाओं में बाढ़ और महामारी की पीड़ा के लिए राहत गतिविधियों को शुरू करने के लिए मदद की. बाघा जतिन हमेशा कुंभ मेला, अर्धोदय या रामकृष्ण के जन्म का उत्सव जैसे धार्मिक समारोहों में मौजूद रहते थे.
वर्ष 1907 में बाघा जतिन दार्जिलिंग में तीन वर्ष की अवधि के लिए एक विशेष मिशन पर गए. दार्जिलिंग में भी बाघा जतिन अपनी शारीरिक शक्ति, अपने अपार साहस और निर्भयता के प्रदर्शन के कार्य करने के लिए प्रसिद्ध हो गए.. उन्होंने दार्जिलिंग में अनुशीलन समिति की एक शाखा खोली और नाम दिया बंधब समिति. अप्रैल 1908 में बाघा जतिन सिलीगुड़ी रेलवे स्टेशन पर तीन अंग्रेजी सैन्य अधिकारियों के साथ एक लड़ाई में शामिल हो गए और उन सभी को अकेले पीटा. 1908 में, बंगाल में कई क्रांतिकारियों को मुजफ्फरपुर में अलीपुर बम प्रकरण में आरोपित किया गया था, जबकि जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी आज़ाद थे.. उन्होंने गुप्त क्रांतिकारियों का युगांतर पार्टी के रूप में नेतृत्व ले लिया..

बाघा जतिन ने बंगाल, बिहार, उड़ीसा और उत्तर प्रदेश भर में विभिन्न शहरों में क्रांतिकारियों की विभिन्न शाखाओं के बीच मजबूत संपर्क स्थापित किया. यह समय वह था जब वरिष्ठ नेताओं के सलाखों के पीछे जाने के बाद अंग्रेजों के खिलाफ बंगाल क्रांति के नए नेता के रूप में बाघा जतिन उभरे..  वह बंगाल में उग्रवादी क्रांतिकारी नीति शुरू करने के लिए जिम्मेदार थे.. बाघा जतिन को 27 जनवरी,1910 को गिरफ्तार किया गया था, हालांकि वह कुछ दिनों के बाद छोड़ दिए गए थे..

1910 में हावड़ा-सिबपुर षड्यंत्र केस की विफलता के बाद जतिन को गिरफ्तार किया गया और फरवरी 1911 में रिहा हुए.. जेल से अपनी रिहाई के बाद, बाघा जतिन ने राजनीतिक विचारों और विचारधाराओं के एक नए युग की शुरूआत की..  वर्ष 1913 में कोलकाता लौटकर उन्होंने युगांतर पार्टी का पुनर्गठन कर क्रांतिकारी गतिविधियों को फिर से शुरू किया. बाघा जतिन की राजनीति में वापसी इतनी प्रभावशाली रही कि क्रांतिकारी रास बिहारी बोस ने बनारस से कलकत्ता स्थानांतरित होकर जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी के नेतृत्व में काम करना स्वीकार किया..

1914 में प्रथम विश्व युद्ध के बाद, जतिन मुखर्जी की युगांतर पार्टी ने बर्लिन समिति और जर्मनी में भारतीय स्वतंत्रता पार्टी के गठन में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई. जबकि भारतीयों की अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ क्रांति योजनाओं को जर्मनी का समर्थन प्राप्त था, यह बाघा जतिन थे जिन्होंने इस पूरी प्रक्रिया में समन्वय और नेतृत्व प्रदान किया था. हालांकि युगांतर और जतिन मुखर्जी की गतिविधियों ने जल्द ही पुलिस अधिकारियों का ध्यान पकड़ा, जिससे जतिन मुखर्जी अप्रैल 1915 में उड़ीसा में बालासोर जाने के लिए मजबूर हुए.. उन्होंने उड़ीसा तट चुना क्योंकि यहाँ पर जर्मन हथियार आपूर्ति देने वाले थे जो कि अंग्रेजों के खिलाफ उनके विद्रोह में भारत की सहायता करेगा. भारतीय क्रांतिकारियों के लिए जर्मनी से मदद लेने की योजना अमेरिका को चेक क्रांतिकारियों द्वारा पता चली थी. अमेरिकियों ने ब्रिटेन को बाघा जतिन की शक्तियों पर अंकुश लगाने की सूचना दी..
एक अमेरिकी प्रचारक ने मशहूर टिप्पणी की थी कि "बाघा जतिन कुछ और अधिक वर्षों के लिए जीवित रहते तो कोई भी महात्मा गांधी को राष्ट्रपिता के रूप में नहीं जानता."
जैसे ही जर्मनी के साथ जतिन मुखर्जी की भागीदारी के बारे में ब्रिटिश अधिकारियों को पता चला, उन्होंने तत्काल कार्रवाई से गंगा के डेल्टा क्षेत्रों, उड़ीसा के चटगांव और नोआखली तटीय क्षेत्रों को सील कर दिया.. पुलिस खुफिया विभाग की एक इकाई को बालासोर जतिन्द्रनाथ मुखर्जी के ठिकाने की खोज करने के लिए भेजा था. बाघा जतिन को अंग्रेजों द्वारा की गई कार्रवाई के बारे में पता था और उन्होंने अपने छिपने का स्थान छोड़ दिया है, उड़ीसा के जंगलों और पहाड़ियों में चलने के दो दिनों के बाद बालासोर रेलवे स्टेशन तक पहुँचे.. न केवल ब्रिटिश बल्कि ग्रामीण भी बाघा जतिन और उनके साथियों की खोज में थे क्युकी ब्रिटिश सरकार ने 'पांच डाकुओं' के बारे में जानकारी देने वाले को इनाम देने की घोषणा की थी.. अंत में 9 सितंबर 1915 को जतिन मुखर्जी और उनके साथियों ने बालासोर में चाशाखंड क्षेत्र में एक पहाड़ी पर बारिश से बचने के लिए आश्रय लिया हालांकि चित्ताप्रिया और उनके साथियों ने बाघा जतिन से आग्रह किया उन्हें छोड़ कर जाने के लिए लेकिन जतिन ने अपने दोस्तों को खतरे में अकेला छोड़कर जाने से इनकार कर दिया. पांच क्रांतिकारियों जिनके पास माउजर,पिस्टल थी और आधुनिक राइफल से लैस पुलिस और सशस्त्र सेना के बीच 75 मिनट चली मुठभेड़ में अनगिनत लोग ब्रिटिश सरकार के घायल हो गए और क्रांतिकारियों में चित्ताप्रिया रे चौधरी की मृत्यु हो गई, जतिन और जतिश गंभीर रूप से घायल हो गए, जब गोला बारूद ख़त्म हो गया तो मनोरंजन सेनगुप्ता और निरेन पकडे गए.. बाघा जतिन को बालासोर अस्पताल ले जाया गया जहां उन्होंने 10 सितंबर, 1915 को अपनी अंतिम सांस ली.
*

----------


## Farhan

> *एक और बानगी देखिये प्रधानमंत्री आवास में सरकारी खर्च पर इफ्तार पार्टी हो रही है हर मंत्री हर मुख्यमंत्री और सोनिया गाँधी बिना किस संवैधानिक पद पर होते हुए सरकारी खर्च पर इफ्तार पार्टी दे रहे है और ये हर वर्ष होती है लेकिन ये धर्मनिर्पेछाता के लिए होने वाला खर्च है लेकिन अगर मोदी उपवास करते है तो राज्यपाल उस पर होने वाले खर्च का हिसाब मांगती है क्योके मोदी हिन्दू है*


जनाब नवीन साहब लगता है मुस्लिम विरोधी है। आप एक धार्मिक कार्य को एक राजनीतिक चाल के साथ जोङ रहेँ है।

----------


## navinc4u

*बालासोर के जिला मजिस्टेट किल्वी जिनसे बघा जतिन का अंतिम संघर्ष हुआ ने कहा था मिस्टर मुखर्जी अगर आप हमारे देश में पैदा होते तो फील्ड मार्शल के पद पर पहुंचाते / बघा जतिन के पानी मांगने पर वो स्वाम भाग कर गया और अपने टोप में भर कर पानी लाया और कहा मेरा सौभग्य है की मई इसे वीर की कोई सेवा कर पा रहा हूँ 
लेकिन हमरे देश में वैठे कांग्रसी भांड इस वीर को भुला कर बस नेहरू परिवार की महिम गा रहे है देश का दुर्भग्य है की कुछ समय बाद लोगो को ये भी नहीं याद रहेगा की बंगाल की भूमी ने इसे महान पुत को जन्म दिया*

----------


## navinc4u

> जनाब नवीन साहब लगता है मुस्लिम विरोधी है। आप एक धार्मिक कार्य को एक राजनीतिक चाल के साथ जोङ रहेँ है।


*नहीं फरहान भाई मै उस सोच का विरोधी हूँ जो धर्म को राजनीत से जोड़ती है आप सरकारी खर्च से न तो होली मिलन करो और न इफ्तार पार्टी दो 
न अमरनाथ यात्रा   पर होने वाला खर्च सरकार वहां करे और न हज पर सब्सिडी दे
ये खर्च का हिसाब राजपाल महोदय ने ये कह कर माँगा की मंच पर धार्मिक कार्यकर्म हुए इस लिए मोदी हिसाब दे *

----------


## Farhan

मै भी इस सोच का विरोधी हूँ क्योँकि इन नेताओ ने ही देश का बटवारा करवाया और हमारे बीच ये सामप्रदायिकता का बीच बो दिया। ये चोर भारत को माँ कह कह कर उस माँ का ही बलात्कार करने मे लगे हैँ

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

> मै भी इस सोच का विरोधी हूँ क्योँकि इन नेताओ ने ही देश का बटवारा करवाया और हमारे बीच ये सामप्रदायिकता का बीच बो दिया। ये चोर भारत को माँ कह कह कर उस माँ का ही बलात्कार करने मे लगे हैँ


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## navinc4u

> :clap::clap::clap:





> मै भी इस सोच का विरोधी हूँ क्योँकि इन नेताओ ने ही देश का बटवारा करवाया और हमारे बीच ये सामप्रदायिकता का बीच बो दिया। ये चोर भारत को माँ कह कह कर उस माँ का ही बलात्कार करने मे लगे हैँ


*लेकिन फरहान भाई / आवारा जी 
ये नेता बिना किसी स्वार्थ के तो कुछ करते नहीं . ये लोग ये सब इस लिए करते है क्योकी मुस्लिम समुदाय देश हित से ज्यादा इन वातो से प्रभावित हो कर वोट करता है कल की बात है जामा मस्जिद  के इमाम ने बजाय देश में खुशहाली या सिक्किम के भूकंप पीडितो के लिए दुआ मांगने के फिलिस्तीन के मुसलमानों के लिए दुआ मांगी और किसी देश भक्त मुसलमान ने विरोध नहीं किया
ये रटी रटाई बाते है नेता देश को बाँट रहे है मुस्लिम समुदाय देश से ज्यादा कौम  को महात्व देता है और नेता अपने फायदे के लिए इस को हवा देते है*

----------


## swami ji

बहोत खूब दोस्त ,,,,

----------


## navinc4u

*मै कुछ तस्वीरे पेश कर रहा हूँ और आप सोच कर बताये की आप किस तरफ हो*

----------


## navinc4u

*तस्वीरो का पहला सेट है*

----------


## navinc4u

*दूसरा सेट है*

----------


## navinc4u

*जाहिर सी बात है ज्यादातर हिन्दुस्तानी पहले सेट वाले लोगो के पछ में खड़े होगे 
लेकिन रुकिए जम्मू कश्मीर सरकार और केंद्र की कांग्रेस सरकार  अनुसार पहले सेट वाली भीड़ साम्प्रदायिक है इस लिए उस पर लाठी चार्ज से ले कर गोली चार्ज तक किया गया 
दूसरी भीड़ बहकते हुए नौजवान है इस लिए उनके लिए रहत राशी बंटी गयी और आपकी जानकारी के लिए दूसरी भीड़ का नेत्रत्व हमारी सेकुलर नेता महबूबा मुफ्ती ने किया 
मोदी और आर एस एस को पानी पी पी कर कोसने वाले मानवाधिकारवादी इस पर चुप है और महबूबा मुफ्ती की तारीफ में अभी भी कसीदे गा रहे है*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

central 14

मेहसाणा [गुजरात]। गुजरात की एक विशेष अदालत ने बुधवार को वर्ष 2002 में गोधरा कांड के बाद हुए दंगे से जुडे़ सरदारपुरा मामले में 73 आरोपियों में से 31 को दोषी करार दिया जिसमें अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय के 33 लोगों को जिंदा जला दिया गया था। प्रधान जिला और सत्र न्यायाधीश एस सी श्रीवास्तव ने दोषियों का पक्ष सुनने के बाद इनके लिए उम्रकैद की सजा सुनाई। जिन 42 लोगों को बरी किया गया है उनमें से 11 को सबूतों के अभाव में जबकि 31 को संदेह का लाभ दिया गया है, लेकिन उनसे कहा गया है कि प्रत्येक व्यक्ति 25 हजार रुपये का मुचलका भरे। अदालत ने निर्देश दिया कि वे उसकी अनुमति के बिना देश नहीं छोड़े।

गोधरा कांड के बाद सुप्रीम कोर्ट द्वारा नियुक्त किए गए विशेष जांच दल द्वारा की गई जांच का यह पहला ऐसा मामला है जिसमें फैसला सुनाया गया है। 31 दोषियों को हत्या, हत्या का प्रयास, दंगा करने और भारतीय दंड संहिता की अन्य धाराओं के तहत दोषी करार दिया गया जबकि उनके खिलाफ आपराधिक साजिश का आरोप हटा दिया गया।

27 फरवरी 2002 को गोधरा ट्रेन में आग लगने की घटना में 59 लोगों की जलकर मौत हो गई थी जिसमें ज्यादातर कारसेवक थे। इससे पूरे राज्य में दंगा भड़क उठा था जिसकी चपेट में वीजापुर तालुका का सरदारपुरा कस्बा भी आ गया था।

एक विशाल भीड़ ने 28 फरवरी और एक मार्च 2002 को शेख वास गली को घेर लिया था जहां गांव के अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय के लोग रहते थे। किसी अनहोनी के डर से अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय के लोगों ने इब्राहिम शेख के घर में शरण ली थी। इस बीच भीड़ ने पेट्रोल डालकर उनके घर को जला दिया जिससे 22 महिलाओं समेत 33 लोगों की जलकर मौत हो गई थी।

पुलिस ने सरदारपुरा मामले में सभी 76 आरोपियों को गिरफ्तार कर लिया जिनमें से दो का सुनवाई के दौरान निधन हो गया जबकि एक किशोर है जिसके खिलाफ एक किशोर पर अदालत में मुकदमा चल रहा है।

अदालत ने जून 2009 में 73 आरोपियों के खिलाफ आरोप पत्र तय किया था और सुनवाई शुरू की थी। अभियोजन पक्ष का आरोप है कि अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय के खिलाफ हमला पूर्व नियोजित था और कुछ स्थानीय नेताओं ने गोधरा कांड के बाद यह साजिश रची थी।

central 14

----------


## dishadey

> *जाहिर सी बात है ज्यादातर हिन्दुस्तानी पहले सेट वाले लोगो के पछ में खड़े होगे 
> लेकिन रुकिए जम्मू कश्मीर सरकार और केंद्र की कांग्रेस सरकार  अनुसार पहले सेट वाली भीड़ साम्प्रदायिक है इस लिए उस पर लाठी चार्ज से ले कर गोली चार्ज तक किया गया 
> दूसरी भीड़ बहकते हुए नौजवान है इस लिए उनके लिए रहत राशी बंटी गयी और आपकी जानकारी के लिए दूसरी भीड़ का नेत्रत्व हमारी सेकुलर नेता महबूबा मुफ्ती ने किया 
> मोदी और आर एस एस को पानी पी पी कर कोसने वाले मानवाधिकारवादी इस पर चुप है और महबूबा मुफ्ती की तारीफ में अभी भी कसीदे गा रहे है*


इसी बात से कांग्रेस की असलियत का पता चलता है navinc4u जी  रेपो लीजिये

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## navinc4u

> central 14
> 
> मेहसाणा [गुजरात]। गुजरात की एक विशेष अदालत ने बुधवार को वर्ष 2002 में गोधरा कांड के बाद हुए दंगे से जुडे़ सरदारपुरा मामले में 73 आरोपियों में से 31 को दोषी करार दिया जिसमें अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय के 33 लोगों को जिंदा जला दिया गया था। प्रधान जिला और सत्र न्यायाधीश एस सी श्रीवास्तव ने दोषियों का पक्ष सुनने के बाद इनके लिए उम्रकैद की सजा सुनाई। जिन 42 लोगों को बरी किया गया है उनमें से 11 को सबूतों के अभाव में जबकि 31 को संदेह का लाभ दिया गया है, लेकिन उनसे कहा गया है कि प्रत्येक व्यक्ति 25 हजार रुपये का मुचलका भरे। अदालत ने निर्देश दिया कि वे उसकी अनुमति के बिना देश नहीं छोड़े।
> 
> central 14


*लेकिन दुःख की बात है गोधरा कांड के मामले में अभी तक को भी प्रगति नहीं हुयी क्या वो कारसेवक इन्सान नहीं थे जिनकी संख्या वास्तविक से बहुत कम बताई गयी ( दो वोगी खचाखच भरी और केवल 59 कारसेवक , आप खुद निर्णय करे जब सामान्य अवस्था में प्रत्येक बोगी में 72 आदमी वैठते हिया तो मरने वाले सिर्फ 59 कैसे हुए ) . स्थानीय कांग्रेसी नेता उस भीड़ का नेतृत्व कर रहे थे जिस ने दोनों वोगियाँ जलाई लेकिन किसी को आज तक कोई सजा नहीं हुई, 
मानवाधिकार को अपनी रोजी रोटी बनाने वाली ( हलवा पुरी कहे तो ज्यादा उपयुक्त होगा ) तीस्ता सीतलवाद उन कारसेवको के परिजनों से लिए हमदर्दी के दो वोल क्यों नहीं कह सकती ?*

----------


## JAINAFZ

नविन जी आपको बहुत - बहुत आभार 
आपने आँखे खोल दी ... 
यानि सीधे सीधे कहे तो हिन्दू होना या हिंदुत्व का भाव रखना , देश भक्ति का भाव  रखना 
हमें* कथित* भगवा आतंकवादी की श्रेणी में रखता है |
क्या हिन्दू होना गुनाह है ? .........

----------


## JAINAFZ

आजादी से लेकर आज तक .............. 
मोहन दास कर्म चंद  गाँधी से लेकर अमूल गाँधी तक .................
मुस्लिमो को खुश करने या वोट लेने के लिए हिन्दुओ का हक़ मारा जाता रहा है  क्यों .............
यही मुस्लिम तुष्टिकरण इस देश को डुबोने का सबसे बड़ा कारन रहेगा |

----------


## JAINAFZ

कोई पूछे इन धर्मनिरपेक्ष लोगो से ......
इस गोधरा कांड के बाद मिडिया ने जो हंगामा बरपा , मोदी सरकार को पानी पी - पी
कर कोसा गया वैसा हंगामा कश्मीर  के साडे तेरह  हजार हिन्दुओ की हत्या और चार 
लाख लोगो के पलायन पर क्यों नहीं हुआ | वो कश्मीरी जो अपने ही देश में शर्णार्थियो 
की तरह जीवन बिता रहे  है | है कोई सीतलवाद जो इनकी दुर्दशा पर दो शब्द भी 
कह दे | 

नहीं कहेंगे क्योकि मुस्लिम नाराज हो जायेगा

----------


## Bharatiya

*ये तस्बीर भारत के हरामखोर-देशद्रोही-हिंदुविरोधी चुस्लिम और सिकुलर हिन्दुओ के गाल पर जोर का तमाचा मारता है.
ये इन्ड़ोनेसियन मुद्रा है जिस पर भगवान गणेश जी की फोटो है, इंडोनेसिया के लोग अभी भी सनातन धरम को मानते है और अपना नाम संस्कृत के अनुसार रखते हैं भले ही वो चुस्लिम बन गए हों, इसका जीता जगता उदहारण है इंडोनेसिया के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति सुकर्णो और उनकी बहु राष्ट्रपति मेगावती सुकर्णोपुत्री (Megawati Sukarnoputri).
वही दूसरी तरफ भारत के चुस्लिम हिन्दू धरम से ऐसे नफ़रत करते है जैसे बन्दर अदरक से, और सिकुलर हिन्दू हिन्दुओ का नाम सुनकर ऐसे (विदक जाते हैं) व्यवहार करते है जैसे सांड ने लाल कपडा देख लिया हो.*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

> Attachment 250408
> 
> *ये तस्बीर भारत के हरामखोर-देशद्रोही-हिंदुविरोधी चुस्लिम और सिकुलर हिन्दुओ के गाल पर जोर का तमाचा मारता है.
> ये इन्ड़ोनेसियन मुद्रा है जिस पर भगवान गणेश जी की फोटो है, इंडोनेसिया के लोग अभी भी सनातन धरम को मानते है और अपना नाम संस्कृत के अनुसार रखते हैं भले ही वो चुस्लिम बन गए हों, इसका जीता जगता उदहारण है इंडोनेसिया के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति सुकर्णो और उनकी बहु राष्ट्रपति मेगावती सुकर्णोपुत्री (Megawati Sukarnoputri).
> वही दूसरी तरफ भारत के चुस्लिम हिन्दू धरम से ऐसे नफ़रत करते है जैसे बन्दर अदरक से, और सिकुलर हिन्दू हिन्दुओ का नाम सुनकर ऐसे (विदक जाते हैं) व्यवहार करते है जैसे सांड ने लाल कपडा देख लिया हो.*



क्योंकि हिंदुस्तान के मुसलमान बुतपरस्त नहीं हैं और ना ही वो बुतपरस्त काफिरों को पसंद करते हैं. इसके अलावा मुस्लिमों में एकता है.

यह बात मैंने इसलिए लिखी है की तू हिंदुस्तान के मुस्लिमों को "हरामखोर  चुस्लिम" कह कर मुस्लिमों की तौहीन कह रहा है तो मुझे भी हिन्दुओं को  "बुतपरस्त काफ़िर" कहने में हिचक नहीं है.
अगर तेरे जैसे ये सोचते हैं की एक दुसरे को गाली देकर ही समस्या हल कर लोगे तो मैं भी तैयार हूँ.

हिंदुस्तान के सभी मुस्लिम देशद्रोही और हिन्दू विरोधी नहीं हैं. पर  तुम्हारे जैसे कुछ लोग उन्हें ऊपर जैसा लिख बोल कर भड़काते हो और फिर  भुगतते हो.

----------


## biji pande

> क्योंकि हिंदुस्तान के मुसलमान बुतपरस्त नहीं हैं और ना ही वो बुतपरस्त काफिरों को पसंद करते हैं. इसके अलावा मुस्लिमों में एकता है.




yahi bhawnaa hindu jan manas me jagaani hai

----------


## swami ji

*जोरदार मित्र आपका सूत्र हे ,,,*

----------


## Prakash87

> क्योंकि हिंदुस्तान के मुसलमान बुतपरस्त नहीं हैं और ना ही वो बुतपरस्त काफिरों को पसंद करते हैं. इसके अलावा मुस्लिमों में एकता है.
> 
> यह बात मैंने इसलिए लिखी है की तू हिंदुस्तान के मुस्लिमों को *"हरामखोर  चुस्लिम"* कह कर मुस्लिमों की तौहीन कह रहा है तो मुझे भी हिन्दुओं को  "बुतपरस्त काफ़िर" कहने में हिचक नहीं है.
> अगर तेरे जैसे ये सोचते हैं की एक दुसरे को गाली देकर ही समस्या हल कर लोगे तो मैं भी तैयार हूँ.
> 
> हिंदुस्तान के सभी मुस्लिम देशद्रोही और हिन्दू विरोधी नहीं हैं. पर  तुम्हारे जैसे कुछ लोग उन्हें ऊपर जैसा लिख बोल कर भड़काते हो और फिर  भुगतते हो.



"हरामखोर  चुस्लिम"-*यह शब्द कही पर भी नहीं लिखा है ...जाओ पहले हिंदी पढना सीख कर आओ*



* पश्चिम के शोधकर्ताओं को “सभ्यताओं” सम्बन्धी खोज करते समय अंटार्कटिका क्षेत्र के नक्शे भी प्राप्त हुए हैं, जो कि बेहद कुशलता से तैयार किये गये थे, इसी प्रकार कई बेहद प्राचीन नक्शों में कहीं-कहीं चीन को “वृहत्तर भारत” का हिस्सा भी चित्रित किया गया है। अब इस सम्बन्ध में पश्चिमी लेखकों और शोधकर्ताओं में आम सहमति बनती जा रही है कि पृथ्वी पर मानव का अस्तित्व 12,000 वर्ष से भी पुराना है, और उस समय की कई सभ्यताएं पूर्ण विकसित थीं।
“काबा एक शिव मन्दिर है”
हालांकि “काबा एक शिव मन्दिर है”, इस लेखमाला का ऊपर उल्लेखित तथ्यों से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है,  विश्व का इतिहास जो हमें पढ़ाया जाता है या बताया जाता है अथवा दर्शाया जाता है, वह असल में ईसा पूर्व 4000 वर्ष का ही कालखण्ड है और Pre-Christianity काल को ही विश्व का इतिहास मानता है। लेकिन जब आर्कियोलॉजिस्ट और प्रागैतिहासिक काल के शोधकर्ता इस 4000 वर्ष से और पीछे जाकर खोजबीन करते हैं तब उन्हें कई आश्चर्यजनक बातें पता चलती हैं।

यह प्रश्न कई बार और कई जगहों पर पूछा गया है कि क्या मुस्लिमों का तीर्थ स्थल “काबा” एक हिन्दू मन्दिर है या था? इस बारे में काफ़ी लोगों को शक है कि आखिर काबा के बाहर चांदी की गोलाईदार फ़्रेम में जड़ा हुआ काला पत्थर क्या है? काबा में काले परदे से ढँकी हुई उस विशाल संरचना के भीतर क्या है? क्यों काबा के कुछ इलाके गैर-मुस्लिमों के लिये प्रतिबन्धित हैं? आखिर मुस्लिम काबा में परिक्रमा क्यों करते हैं? इन सवालों के जवाब में सबसे प्रामाणिक और ऐतिहासिक तथ्यों और सबूतों के साथ भारतीय इतिहासकार पीएन ओक तथा हिन्दू धर्म के प्रखर विद्वान अमेरिकी इतिहासकार स्टीफ़न नैप की साईटों पर कुछ सामग्री मिलती है। इतिहासकारों में पीएन ओक के निष्कर्षों को लेकर गहरे मतभेद हैं, लेकिन जैसे-जैसे नये-नये तथ्य, नक्शे और प्राचीन ग्रन्थों के सन्दर्भ सामने आते जा रहे हैं, हिन्दू वैदिक संस्कृति का प्रभाव समूचे पश्चिम एशिया और अरब देशों में था यह सिद्ध होता जायेगा। कम्बोडिया और इंडोनेशिया में पहले से मौजूद मंदिर तथा बामियान में ध्वस्त की गई बुद्ध की मूर्ति इस बात की ओर स्पष्ट संकेत तो करती ही है। हिन्दू संस्कृति के धुर-विरोधी इतिहासकार भी इस बात को तो मानते ही हैं कि इस्लाम के प्रादुर्भाव के पश्चात कई-कई मंदिरों और मूर्तियों को तोड़ा गया, लेकिन फ़िर भी संस्कृति की एक अन्तर्धारा सतत मौजूद रही जो कि विभिन्न परम्पराओं में दिखाई भी देती है।*-हिन्दू जागरण मंच राजेन्द्र  चौहान

----------


## Paul Saab

> क्योंकि हिंदुस्तान के मुसलमान बुतपरस्त नहीं हैं और ना ही वो बुतपरस्त काफिरों को पसंद करते हैं. इसके अलावा मुस्लिमों में एकता है.
> 
> यह बात मैंने इसलिए लिखी है की तू हिंदुस्तान के मुस्लिमों को "हरामखोर  चुस्लिम" कह कर मुस्लिमों की तौहीन कह रहा है तो मुझे भी हिन्दुओं को  "बुतपरस्त काफ़िर" कहने में हिचक नहीं है.
> अगर तेरे जैसे ये सोचते हैं की एक दुसरे को गाली देकर ही समस्या हल कर लोगे तो मैं भी तैयार हूँ.
> 
> हिंदुस्तान के सभी मुस्लिम देशद्रोही और हिन्दू विरोधी नहीं हैं. पर  तुम्हारे जैसे कुछ लोग उन्हें ऊपर जैसा लिख बोल कर भड़काते हो और फिर  भुगतते हो.


वाह वाह बिलकुल सही जवाब दिया है आशिक आवारा जी आपने ,आपकी बात १०० फीसदी सही है पहले ये  लोग जनता को भड़काते हैं बात में रोते हैं.

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

> "हरामखोर  चुस्लिम"-*यह शब्द कही पर भी नहीं लिखा है ...जाओ पहले हिंदी पढना सीख कर आओ*
> 
> 
> 
> * पश्चिम के शोधकर्ताओं को “सभ्यताओं” सम्बन्धी खोज करते समय अंटार्कटिका क्षेत्र के नक्शे भी प्राप्त हुए हैं, जो कि बेहद कुशलता से तैयार किये गये थे, इसी प्रकार कई बेहद प्राचीन नक्शों में कहीं-कहीं चीन को “वृहत्तर भारत” का हिस्सा भी चित्रित किया गया है। अब इस सम्बन्ध में पश्चिमी लेखकों और शोधकर्ताओं में आम सहमति बनती जा रही है कि पृथ्वी पर मानव का अस्तित्व 12,000 वर्ष से भी पुराना है, और उस समय की कई सभ्यताएं पूर्ण विकसित थीं।
> “काबा एक शिव मन्दिर है”
> हालांकि “काबा एक शिव मन्दिर है”, इस लेखमाला का ऊपर उल्लेखित तथ्यों से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है,  विश्व का इतिहास जो हमें पढ़ाया जाता है या बताया जाता है अथवा दर्शाया जाता है, वह असल में ईसा पूर्व 4000 वर्ष का ही कालखण्ड है और Pre-Christianity काल को ही विश्व का इतिहास मानता है। लेकिन जब आर्कियोलॉजिस्ट और प्रागैतिहासिक काल के शोधकर्ता इस 4000 वर्ष से और पीछे जाकर खोजबीन करते हैं तब उन्हें कई आश्चर्यजनक बातें पता चलती हैं।
> 
> यह प्रश्न कई बार और कई जगहों पर पूछा गया है कि क्या मुस्लिमों का तीर्थ स्थल “काबा” एक हिन्दू मन्दिर है या था? इस बारे में काफ़ी लोगों को शक है कि आखिर काबा के बाहर चांदी की गोलाईदार फ़्रेम में जड़ा हुआ काला पत्थर क्या है? काबा में काले परदे से ढँकी हुई उस विशाल संरचना के भीतर क्या है? क्यों काबा के कुछ इलाके गैर-मुस्लिमों के लिये प्रतिबन्धित हैं? आखिर मुस्लिम काबा में परिक्रमा क्यों करते हैं? इन सवालों के जवाब में सबसे प्रामाणिक और ऐतिहासिक तथ्यों और सबूतों के साथ भारतीय इतिहासकार पीएन ओक तथा हिन्दू धर्म के प्रखर विद्वान अमेरिकी इतिहासकार स्टीफ़न नैप की साईटों पर कुछ सामग्री मिलती है। इतिहासकारों में पीएन ओक के निष्कर्षों को लेकर गहरे मतभेद हैं, लेकिन जैसे-जैसे नये-नये तथ्य, नक्शे और प्राचीन ग्रन्थों के सन्दर्भ सामने आते जा रहे हैं, हिन्दू वैदिक संस्कृति का प्रभाव समूचे पश्चिम एशिया और अरब देशों में था यह सिद्ध होता जायेगा। कम्बोडिया और इंडोनेशिया में पहले से मौजूद मंदिर तथा बामियान में ध्वस्त की गई बुद्ध की मूर्ति इस बात की ओर स्पष्ट संकेत तो करती ही है। हिन्दू संस्कृति के धुर-विरोधी इतिहासकार भी इस बात को तो मानते ही हैं कि इस्लाम के प्रादुर्भाव के पश्चात कई-कई मंदिरों और मूर्तियों को तोड़ा गया, लेकिन फ़िर भी संस्कृति की एक अन्तर्धारा सतत मौजूद रही जो कि विभिन्न परम्पराओं में दिखाई भी देती है।*-हिन्दू जागरण मंच राजेन्द्र  चौहान



सही बात है मैं हरामखोर के अलावा और शब्दों को लिखने में चुक गया. ये तो  मैं भूल गया था की हिंदुस्तान के मुस्लिम हरामखोर के साथ साथ देशद्रोही और  हिंदुविरोधी भी तो हैं. 

और रही बात तुम्हारे इस लेख का तो, ऐसे हजारो मनगढंत लेख आर एस एस और भगवा  आतंकवादियों ने भगवा आतंकवाद और मुस्लिम विरोध के लिए बनाये हुए हैं जो की  इनकी वेबसाइटस पर और मुफ्त में बटने वाली एंटी मुस्लिम किताबो में लिखी है.  ऐसा कोई इतिहास है ही नहीं, ये तो ताजमहल को भी शिवमंदिर बता रहे थे तो  सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने सही जवाब दिया. कल को ये लाल किला और क़ुतुब मीनार को भी  शिवमंदिर बताने लगे तो कोई आश्चर्य नहीं है.

आखिर तुम लोग चाहते क्या हो:

मुस्लिम देश छोड़ कर भाग जाएँ?मुस्लिम काफ़िर हो जाएँ और बुतपरस्ती करें?मुस्लिम तुम लोगों के गुलाम बन कर रहे?

----------


## JAINAFZ

यही फर्क है ..............

हिन्दू  चाह कर भी आतंकवादी  नहीं बन सकता क्योकि उसको हिंसा  का रास्ता कभी सिखाया ही नहीं जाता 
न कभी हिन्दुओ की ऐसी इच्छा रही की उनकी हिन्दू बिरादरी में बलात गैर हिन्दू  को जबरदस्ती  धर्म 
परिवर्तन किया जाये | लेकिन मुसलमानों की हरदम  इच्छा यही रहती है की किस योजना से जबरदस्ती 
मुसलमान बनाया जाय | और मुसलमान न बनाया जाय तो ख़तम कर दिया जाय 
जेहाद ....... दारुल इस्लाम .......... काफ़िर .............बुतपरस्त .
ये सब शब्द मुस्लिमो  की इजाद  है |
इसी के सापेक्ष हिन्दुओ का " वसुधैव कुटुम्बकम  " की अवधारणा सभी  के लिए बंधुत्व का भाव रखा है

----------


## JAINAFZ

आवारा जी आपने खुद है स्वीकार  किया की इस देश का मुसलमान क्या  है और क्या चाहता है 
जहा तक सवाल भडकाने और उसकी बाद रोने का है तो ये जो राजनीती के भांड वोटो की खातिर 
मुस्लिमो की चाटने का स्वाद छोड़ दे       फिर देखो ............ कौन रोता है 
अभी तो एक ही मोदी है जहाँ इस देश में ३० - ४० मोदी हो गए तो आप की बिरादरी .....
वन्दे  मातरम भी गाएगी .... भारत माता की जय भी कहेगी .......परिवार नियोजन भी करेगी.....
और इतना होने पर विशवास करें की इस्लाम कभी खतरे में नहीं होगा

----------


## Paul Saab

> "हरामखोर  चुस्लिम"-*यह शब्द कही पर भी नहीं लिखा है ...जाओ पहले हिंदी पढना सीख कर आओ*
> 
> 
> 
> * पश्चिम के शोधकर्ताओं को “सभ्यताओं” सम्बन्धी खोज करते समय अंटार्कटिका क्षेत्र के नक्शे भी प्राप्त हुए हैं, जो कि बेहद कुशलता से तैयार किये गये थे, इसी प्रकार कई बेहद प्राचीन नक्शों में कहीं-कहीं चीन को “वृहत्तर भारत” का हिस्सा भी चित्रित किया गया है। अब इस सम्बन्ध में पश्चिमी लेखकों और शोधकर्ताओं में आम सहमति बनती जा रही है कि पृथ्वी पर मानव का अस्तित्व 12,000 वर्ष से भी पुराना है, और उस समय की कई सभ्यताएं पूर्ण विकसित थीं।
> “काबा एक शिव मन्दिर है”
> हालांकि “काबा एक शिव मन्दिर है”, इस लेखमाला का ऊपर उल्लेखित तथ्यों से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है,  विश्व का इतिहास जो हमें पढ़ाया जाता है या बताया जाता है अथवा दर्शाया जाता है, वह असल में ईसा पूर्व 4000 वर्ष का ही कालखण्ड है और Pre-Christianity काल को ही विश्व का इतिहास मानता है। लेकिन जब आर्कियोलॉजिस्ट और प्रागैतिहासिक काल के शोधकर्ता इस 4000 वर्ष से और पीछे जाकर खोजबीन करते हैं तब उन्हें कई आश्चर्यजनक बातें पता चलती हैं।
> 
> यह प्रश्न कई बार और कई जगहों पर पूछा गया है कि क्या मुस्लिमों का तीर्थ स्थल “काबा” एक हिन्दू मन्दिर है या था? इस बारे में काफ़ी लोगों को शक है कि आखिर काबा के बाहर चांदी की गोलाईदार फ़्रेम में जड़ा हुआ काला पत्थर क्या है? काबा में काले परदे से ढँकी हुई उस विशाल संरचना के भीतर क्या है? क्यों काबा के कुछ इलाके गैर-मुस्लिमों के लिये प्रतिबन्धित हैं? आखिर मुस्लिम काबा में परिक्रमा क्यों करते हैं? इन सवालों के जवाब में सबसे प्रामाणिक और ऐतिहासिक तथ्यों और सबूतों के साथ भारतीय इतिहासकार पीएन ओक तथा हिन्दू धर्म के प्रखर विद्वान अमेरिकी इतिहासकार स्टीफ़न नैप की साईटों पर कुछ सामग्री मिलती है। इतिहासकारों में पीएन ओक के निष्कर्षों को लेकर गहरे मतभेद हैं, लेकिन जैसे-जैसे नये-नये तथ्य, नक्शे और प्राचीन ग्रन्थों के सन्दर्भ सामने आते जा रहे हैं, हिन्दू वैदिक संस्कृति का प्रभाव समूचे पश्चिम एशिया और अरब देशों में था यह सिद्ध होता जायेगा। कम्बोडिया और इंडोनेशिया में पहले से मौजूद मंदिर तथा बामियान में ध्वस्त की गई बुद्ध की मूर्ति इस बात की ओर स्पष्ट संकेत तो करती ही है। हिन्दू संस्कृति के धुर-विरोधी इतिहासकार भी इस बात को तो मानते ही हैं कि इस्लाम के प्रादुर्भाव के पश्चात कई-कई मंदिरों और मूर्तियों को तोड़ा गया, लेकिन फ़िर भी संस्कृति की एक अन्तर्धारा सतत मौजूद रही जो कि विभिन्न परम्पराओं में दिखाई भी देती है।*-हिन्दू जागरण मंच राजेन्द्र  चौहान


भाई काबा हिन्दू मंदिर है इस बात का कोई प्रमाण है आपके पास या फिर हवा में ही तीर छोड़ रहे हो?

----------


## biji pande

> यही फर्क है ..............
> 
> हिन्दू  चाह कर भी आतंकवादी  नहीं बन सकता क्योकि उसको हिंसा  का रास्ता कभी सिखाया ही नहीं जाता 
> न कभी हिन्दुओ की ऐसी इच्छा रही की उनकी हिन्दू बिरादरी में बलात गैर हिन्दू  को जबरदस्ती  धर्म 
> परिवर्तन किया जाये | लेकिन मुसलमानों की हरदम  इच्छा यही रहती है की किस योजना से जबरदस्ती 
> मुसलमान बनाया जाय | और मुसलमान न बनाया जाय तो ख़तम कर दिया जाय 
> जेहाद ....... दारुल इस्लाम .......... काफ़िर .............बुतपरस्त .
> ये सब शब्द मुस्लिमो  की इजाद  है |
> इसी के सापेक्ष हिन्दुओ का " वसुधैव कुटुम्बकम  " की अवधारणा सभी  के लिए बंधुत्व का भाव रखा है



एकदम सत्य वचन बंधू सच है की मुसलमानों ने कभी शांति से रहना नहीं सीखा पहले ये दूसरों से लड़ते हैं बाद  में मुसलमानों से ही लड़ते है

----------


## Prakash87

> भाई काबा हिन्दू मंदिर है इस बात का कोई प्रमाण है आपके पास या फिर हवा में ही तीर छोड़ रहे हो?


*भाई "काबा' के अन्दर क्या है क्या किसी ने देखा है ...*

आखिरकाबाकेबाहरचांदीकीगोलाईदारफ़्रेममेंजड़ाहुआकालापत्थरक्याहै?

काबामेंकालेपरदेसेढँकीहुईउसविशालसंरचनाकेभीतरक्याहै?

क्योंकाबाकेकुछइलाकेगैर-मुस्लिमोंकेलियेप्रतिबन्धितहैं?

आखिरमुस्लिमकाबामेंपरिक्रमाक्योंकरतेहैं?

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by ASHIQ AAWARA



सही बात है मैं हरामखोर के अलावा और शब्दों को लिखने में चुक गया. ये तो  मैं भूल गया था की हिंदुस्तान के मुस्लिम हरामखोर के साथ साथ देशद्रोही और  हिंदुविरोधी भी तो हैं. 

और रही बात तुम्हारे इस लेख का तो, ऐसे हजारो मनगढंत लेख आर एस एस और भगवा  आतंकवादियों ने भगवा आतंकवाद और मुस्लिम विरोध के लिए बनाये हुए हैं जो की  इनकी वेबसाइटस पर और मुफ्त में बटने वाली एंटी मुस्लिम किताबो में लिखी है.  ऐसा कोई इतिहास है ही नहीं, ये तो ताजमहल को भी शिवमंदिर बता रहे थे तो  सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने सही जवाब दिया. कल को ये लाल किला और क़ुतुब मीनार को भी  शिवमंदिर बताने लगे तो कोई आश्चर्य नहीं है.

आखिर तुम लोग चाहते क्या हो:

मुस्लिम देश छोड़ कर भाग जाएँ?मुस्लिम काफ़िर हो जाएँ और बुतपरस्ती करें?मुस्लिम तुम लोगों के गुलाम बन कर रहे?


पहली बात अगर हिन्दू बहुमत अगर ये चाहता की मुस्लिम देश छोड़ कर भाग जाये तो आजादी के समय जो मुस्लिम जनसंख्या के ९ % थे आज १४ % क्यों हो गए जवकि पाकिस्तान में हिन्दू नाममात्र के रह गए 
मुस्लिम मानसिकता का इस से बड़ा प्रमाण क्या हो सकता है की अपने देश में कश्मीर घाटी से हिन्दुओ को जवर्जस्ती पलायन करना पड़ा और फिलस्तीन का रोना रोने वाले किसी इमाम ने इस बात पर कोई विरोध नहीं जताया या निंदा की और न की किसी मुस्लिम नेता ( जो विना हिन्दू वोट के जीत कर संसद नहीं आ सकते है चाहे वो सलमान खुर्शीद हो या रशीद अल्वी या फिर भारत माता को डायन कहने वाले आजम खान )
आखिर अपने देश  में हो रहे अपनी भाइयो पर अत्याचार को छोड़ कर फिलिस्तीन का रोना क्यों 
अगर हिन्दू बहुमत न चाहता तो देश का राष्ट्रपती , राज्यपाल , मंत्री , गृह मंत्री , मुख्यन्यायाधीश आदि मुस्लिम न होते 
लेकिन आप मुझे बताये की कश्मीर का मुख्यमंत्री या कश्मीर उच्चान्यालय का मुख्यान्यधीश हिन्दू क्यों नहीं हो सकता*

----------


## navinc4u

> [COLOR=#006400][SIZE=3]
>  ये तो ताजमहल को भी शिवमंदिर बता रहे थे तो  सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने सही जवाब दिया. कल को ये लाल किला और क़ुतुब मीनार को भी  शिवमंदिर बताने लगे तो कोई आश्चर्य नहीं है.
> 
> आखिर तुम लोग चाहते क्या हो:[/LIST]


*मै आपको अपने शहर का उधारण देता हूँ लखनऊ शहर में एक टीला होता है जिसको लक्ष्मण टीला कहते थे कुछ दिन बाद वंहा एक छोटी से मस्जिद बन गयी अगले साल उनलोगों ने उसे मोहमद साहब का टीला कहना सुरु किया और वो जगह मोहमद साहब का टीला होगई 
नेता लोगो की कृपा से वंहा एक बोर्ड भी लग गया मोहमद साहब का टीला 
ज्ञातव्य हो की lलखनऊ शहर को लक्ष्मण जी के द्वारा वसाया गया नगर मानते है इसका पुन नाम लक्ष्मंनवाटी था और उस टीले पर मान्यता थी लक्षण जी ने तपस्या  की थी 
मेरे देखते देखते एक जगह का नाम बदल दिया गया इसे न जाने कितने उदाहण होगे 
लेकिन पुरानी बातो को भूल आज भी मुस्लिम समाज अपने को भारतीय नहीं बना पाया*

----------


## JAINAFZ

भारतीय  ?????????????? और मुसलमान .......  हो ही नहीं सकता 

इस देश के  मुसलमान के लिए सबसे पहले अपना मजहब और उसके बाद 
कुरआन के आदेश ........... जिसमे सर्वोपरि है दारुल इस्लाम की स्थापना 
कंही भी और कैसे  भी

----------


## Paul Saab

> *भाई "काबा' के अन्दर क्या है क्या किसी ने देखा है ...*
> 
> [FONT="]आखिरकाबा[/FONT][FONT="]के[/FONT][FONT="]बाहर[/FONT][FONT="]चांदी[/FONT][FONT="]की[/FONT][FONT="]गोलाईदार[/FONT][FONT="]फ़्रेम[/FONT][FONT="]में[/FONT][FONT="]जड़ा[/FONT][FONT="]हुआ[/FONT][FONT="]काला[/FONT][FONT="]पत्थर[/FONT][FONT="]क्या[/FONT][FONT="]है[/FONT]?
> 
> [FONT="]काबा[/FONT][FONT="]में[/FONT][FONT="]काले[/FONT][FONT="]परदे[/FONT][FONT="]से[/FONT][FONT="]ढँकी[/FONT][FONT="]हुई[/FONT][FONT="]उस[/FONT][FONT="]विशाल[/FONT][FONT="]संरचना[/FONT][FONT="]के[/FONT][FONT="]भीतर[/FONT][FONT="]क्या[/FONT][FONT="]है[/FONT]?
> 
> [FONT="]क्यों[/FONT][FONT="]काबा[/FONT][FONT="]के[/FONT][FONT="]कुछ[/FONT][FONT="]इलाके[/FONT][FONT="]गैर[/FONT]-[FONT="]मुस्लिमों[/FONT][FONT="]के[/FONT][FONT="]लिये[/FONT][FONT="]प्रतिबन्धित[/FONT][FONT="]हैं[/FONT]?
> 
> [FONT="]आखिर[/FONT][FONT="]मुस्लिम[/FONT][FONT="]काबा[/FONT][FONT="]में[/FONT][FONT="]परिक्रमा[/FONT][FONT="]क्यों[/FONT][FONT="]करते[/FONT]हैं?


भाई बताओ ना फिर ,काले पत्थर का रहस्य ,हमें भी पता  चले,
तुम शिवलिंग की परिक्रमा क्यों करते हो ? तुम देते हो इजाजत
अपने मंदिरों में आने की दलितों ,पिछड़ों या अन्य लोगों को ?
इंटरनेट भरा पडा है मेरे भाई इस तरह की बातों से  बिना मतलब
बे सर पैर की बातें करने का कोई फ़ायदा नहीं है

----------


## Prakash87

> भाई बताओ ना फिर ,काले पत्थर का रहस्य ,हमें भी पता  चले,
> तुम शिवलिंग की परिक्रमा क्यों करते हो ? तुम देते हो इजाजत
> अपने मंदिरों में आने की दलितों ,पिछड़ों या अन्य लोगों को ?
> इंटरनेट भरा पडा है मेरे भाई इस तरह की बातों से  *बिना मतलब
> बे सर पैर की बातें करने का कोई फ़ायदा नहीं है*


तो लो भाई तुम्हारे लिए *मतलब की, और सर- पैर वाली बात* कर देते हैं ....




> भारतीय  ?????????????? और मुसलमान .......  हो ही नहीं सकता 
> 
> इस देश के  मुसलमान के लिए सबसे पहले अपना मजहब और उसके बाद 
> कुरआन के आदेश ........... जिसमे सर्वोपरि है *दारुल इस्लाम की स्थापना* 
> कंही भी और कैसे  भी


*  इस्लामिक दर्शन में विश्व को दो भागों में बांटा गया है। एक दारुल-हरब  जहां काफिरों का राज्य है, दूसरा* *दारुल-इस्लाम** जहां मुसलमानों का राज्य है।  अब उन्हें दारुल-हरब को दारुल-इस्लाम बनाना है।*


 जब कोई आतंकवादी  घटना घटती है तो आतंकवाद क्या है, क्यों हो रहा है, कौन कर रहा है, इसका  क्या उद्देश्य है, आदि-आदि न जाने कितने प्रश्न एक साथ उभरकर आ जाते हैं।  परन्तु समाचार पत्र व इलैक्ट्रानिक मीडिया देख लीजिए, कहीं भी इसका उत्तर  नहीं मिलता। बड़े-बड़े विचारकों के लेखों में व टी.वी. पर दिखाई जाने वाली  वार्ताओं में कहीं कोई आतंकवाद के मूल को नहीं समझाता और न ही समझाना चाहता  है।

 क्यों? बड़े खेद व  शर्म का विषय है कि आतंकवाद से लड़ो, उसकी निन्दा करो, उसका डटकर मुकाबला  करो, उसको कुचल दो आदि की घोषणा करने वाले भारत के राजनेता भी गोल-मोल बात  करके जनता को भ्रम में रखते हैं। आतंकवाद के मूल कारणों को समझे बिना  वास्तविक दुश्मन की पहचान कैसे होगी। और जब दुश्मन ही नहीं पहचान में आएगा  तो फिर किसे कुचलेंगे और किससे लड़ेंगे?
  
आतंकवाद का कारण  जानने के लिए हमें इस्लामिक दर्शन को समझना होगा। उसकी धार्मिक पुस्तक  कुरान का अध्ययन करके उसके वास्तविक स्वरूप को जानना होगा। इस्लामिक दर्शन  में विश्व को दो भागों में बांटा गया है। एक दारूल-हरब जहां काफिरों (गैर  मुसलमानों) का राज्य है, दूसरा दारूल-इस्लाम जहां मुसलमानों का राज्य है।  अब उन्हें दारूल-हरब को दारूल-इस्लाम बनाना है। इसी कुप्रयास में लगकर  इस्लाम के कट्टर अनुयायी दुनिया के उन देशों में जहां इस्लामिक राज्य नहीं  है, आतंक फैला रहे हैं। मगर उनकी भाषा में यह आतंक नहीं है। मुस्लिम दर्शन  में इसे एक प्रकार का जेहाद कहते हैं।
  
तभी तो भारत,  इजराईल, अमेरिका, ब्रिटेन, चैचन्या आदि देश जो दारूल-हरब हैं, जहां गैर  मुसलमानों (काफिरों) का राज्य है, सबसे अधिक आतंकवाद से ग्रस्त हैं। यह  मुस्लिम आतंकवाद ही जेहाद है अर्थात धर्मयुध्द है। इसकी कोई सीमा नहीं है  तथा न ही कोई नियमित सेना तथा न ही कोई युध्द के नियम। जेहाद के नाम पर बढ़  रहे आतंकवाद को तीसरा विश्व युध्द कहा जाये तो अतिशयोक्ति नहीं होगी।
  
सेना व पुलिस कानून  के दायरे में कार्य करते हैं, परन्तु जेहादी आतंकवादी बिना नियम कानून के  सक्रिय हैं। विश्व के अनेक भागों में विभिन्न आतंकवादी संगठनों ने  अपने-अपने स्तर से जेहाद छेड़ा हुआ है। परन्तु सबका एक ही ध्येय है कि  इस्लामी कानून से यह दुनिया चले। तभी तो प्रत्येक आतंकवादी घटना के बाद  जेहादियों को सकून मिलता है और वे खुशियां मनाते हैं। इस जेहाद (धर्मयुध्द)  में जगह-जगह आतंक व दहशत फैला, निर्दोष लोगों का खून बहा दुनिया को दारूल  इस्लाम बनाने का स्पष्ट संकेत दिया जाता है।
  
प्राय: डाकू,  गुण्डे, लुटेरे आदि अपना-अपना आतंक फैला सम्पत्ति लूटने व हत्याएं करने तक  ही स्वयं को सीमित रखते हैं परन्तु जेहादी आतंकवादियों का ध्येय तो इस्लाम  की स्थापना करना ही है। क्योंकि दारूल इस्लाम बनने पर तो सब कुछ उन्हीं का  है। अर्थात पूरा देश व उसकी पूरी सम्पदा, औरतें व धन इत्यादि।
  
अत: भारत को दारूल  इस्लाम बनाने के लिये ही मुस्लिम आतंकवाद रूपी जेहाद लगातार जारी है। इसलिए  यह समझने और समझाने की आवश्यकता है कि कुचलना किसे है व किससे डटकर  मुकाबला करना है।
  
अत: ‘जेहाद’ की  स्पष्ट व्याख्या करके मानवता की रक्षा करने व विश्व में शान्ति की स्थापना  हेतु सभी मानवाधिकारवादी व राष्ट्रवादी ताकतों को एकजुट होकर आगे आना होगा।  ‘जेहाद’ रूपी शत्रु ही विश्व शान्ति में सबसे बड़ी बाधा है।

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by Paul Saab


भाई बताओ ना फिर ,काले पत्थर का रहस्य ,हमें भी पता  चले,
तुम शिवलिंग की परिक्रमा क्यों करते हो ? तुम देते हो इजाजत
अपने मंदिरों में आने की दलितों ,पिछड़ों या अन्य लोगों को ?
इंटरनेट भरा पडा है मेरे भाई इस तरह की बातों से  बिना मतलब
बे सर पैर की बातें करने का कोई फ़ायदा नहीं है


नहीं पौल साहब हमने किसी किताब को अंतिम सत्य नहीं माना और छुआ छुट का विरोध करने वाले हिन्दू धर्म में ही पैदा हुए हिन्दू धर्म ने ही छुआ छुट के विरुद्ध कानून को स्वीकार किया और आज अगर कोई किसी हिन्दू धार्मिक स्थान में जाना चाहता है तो कानूनन कोई उसे नहीं रोक सकता 
लेकिन मुस्लिम समाज में कोई इसी कोशिश कर के देख लीजिये आप का सर कलम करने का फतवा आ जायेगा 
और तो और डेनमार्क में कोई सिरफिरा मोहमद साहव का चित्र बनता है दंगे हमारे यंहा होते और हमारे मंत्री ( जी हाँ उत्तर प्रदेश के एक तत्कालीन मंत्री जी ) सर कलम करने वाले के लिए इनाम की घोषणा करते है 
तब कोई कानून की बात नहीं करता लेकिन सोचिये यही काम किसी हिन्दू ने हुसैन द्वरा हिन्दू देवी देवताओ के अपमानजनक चित्र बनाने पर किया होता तो तुरंत सेकुलर बिरादरी उसे धर्मांध घोषित करती उस पर कड़ी से कड़ी सजा देने का दवाव बनाती और इसी बहाने आर एस एस पर प्रतिबन्ध लगाने की बात करती 
आखिर ये दो मुहापन  क्यों*

----------


## Prakash87

*ना पाक को सबूत दो
ना किसी अमेरिका
को समझाओ,
आप तो बस
तुंरत इजराईल को
अपना गुरु बनाओ।*

जिस देश को अपनी जमीं, भाषा व स्वतंत्रता हजारों वर्षों क़े संघर्ष क़े बाद मिली हो उसे अपनी स्वतंत्रता स्वयंप्रभुता की रक्षा से कैसे रोका जा सकता है। इजराईल आजादी क़े २४ घंटे भी बीत नहीं पाए थे कि इस्लामिक देशों ने उस पर हमला कर दिया, उन्होंने केवल अपनी सुरक्षा ही नहीं किया जिस भूमि में कुछ पैदा नहीं होता था उसे उपजाऊ ही नहीं बनाया बल्कि उसे वैभवशाली शक्तिसपन्न देश बनाने क़ा गौरव प्राप्त किया। इस्राईल ने कहा कि हमारी सीमा में युद्ध नहीं होना चाहिए अपनी तरफ से उसने कोई हमला नहीं किया यदि फिलिस्तीन को शांति चाहिए तो उसे इजराईल क़े विरुद्ध आतंकवाद बंद करना होगा, फिलिस्तीन इस समय दुनिया में आतंकवाद की नर्सरी क़े समान है जिसमें दुनिया क़े तमाम देशों क़े आतंकवादी प्रशिक्षण प्राप्त करते हैं। जब इजराईल ने यह चेतावनी दी थी कि फिलिस्तीन को कोई सहायता नहीं भेजी जनि चाहिए तो कोई तो कारण अवश्य होगा, यह उसी प्रकार है जैसे अमेरिका पाकिस्तान को आतंकवाद क़े विरोध क़े लिए सहायता प्रदान करता है लेकिन वह उसे भारत क़े विरुद्ध आतंकवाद क़े लिए उपयोग करता है।

मिडिया क़े अनुसार शान्ति मिशन पर जाने वालों क़े पास हथियार बरामद हुए हैं, तो यह कैसा शांति मिशन है। संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ को इजरायिली कार्यवाही पर बड़ी चिंता है तो उसकी जाँच होनी चाहिए लेकिन आज जो वैश्विक आतंकवाद मुस्लिम देश व इस्लाम क़े नाम पर चलाये जा रहे हैं उसके बारे में संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ क़ा क्या कहना है। कश्मीर घटी में एक भी हिन्दू नहीं बचा है भारत में ऐसे सकडों पाकेट्स जैन जहाँ हिन्दू घर छोड़ने को मजबूर है! उसके बारे में यूएन क़ा क्या कहना है। इजरायिली जनता और भारतीय जनता की एक ही समस्या है लेकिन भारत की सेकुलर सरकार को इजराईल पसंद नहीं क्योंकि भारत में मुस्लिम समुदाय की निष्ठा भारत में नहीं केवल इस्लाम में है। जिन मुस्लिमों की निष्ठा भारत में है उनका इस्लाम में कोई स्थान नहीं है, इसलिए भारत सरकार देश हित को किनारे रखकर एवं सेकुलर क़े नाम पर हिन्दू और भारत विरोध पर आतुर रहती है।

फिलिस्तीनियों व पाकिस्तानियों को सहायता करना आतंकवादियों को सहायता करने जैसा ही है, प्रत्येक देश को अपने देश की सुरक्षा करने क़ा अधिकार है इस नाते इजराईल ने जो कुछ किया है वही उपयुक्त है जिसकी निंदा नहीं होनी चाहिए। यह तो इजराईल जाँच करे कि शांति सहायता मिशन किस उद्देश्य को लेकर गाजापट्टी जा रहा था जनहानि से तो दुखी होना स्वाभाविक है लेकिन जो मानवाधिकार कार्यकर्ता आतंकवादियों क़े पक्ष में लगातार बयान देते हैं उनकी सुरक्षा की बात करते हैं आखिर उनका क्या दावा है इस पर भी विचार होना चाहिए कहीं ये सभी आतंकवादियों क़े पोषक तो नहीं।

यहूदियों ने अपने परिश्रम से अपने राष्ट्र क़ा निर्माण किया है। पूरे देश की जनता सैनिक है और सम्पूर्ण विश्व क़ा अग्रणी देशों में है उसे अपनी सुरक्षा क़ा पूरा अधिकार है। भारत को भी उसी क़े समान सोचना चाहिए और भारत विरोधी आतंकवादी कैम्प जो पाकिस्तान में चल रहे हैं उस पर हमला कर समाप्त कर देना चाहिए। फिलिस्तीन कोई देश नहीं यह तो सम्पूर्ण इस्लामिक देशों क़े इजराईल क़े विरुद्ध आतंकवादी छावनी मात्र है जिसे पूरे अरब देश सहित सभी इस्लामिक देशों की सहायता प्राप्त है यदि ये इस्लामिक देश शांति चाहते तो फिलिस्तीनियों को जमीन उपलब्ध कराकर उसके समृद्धि क़ा रास्ता खोल सकते हैं, इस्लाम क़े प्रेम मोहब्बत को बाँट सकते हैं लेकिन इस्लाम में तो प्रेम क़ा स्थान हिंसा ने ले रखा है इसलिए विश्व मानवता को बचने वालों को ठीक से विचार करना होगा केवल इजराईल पर हाय तौबा मचने से काम नहीं चलेगा।

----------


## Paul Saab

[QUOTE=navinc4u;651313]*
नहीं पौल साहब हमने किसी किताब को अंतिम सत्य नहीं माना और छुआ छुट का विरोध करने वाले हिन्दू धर्म में ही पैदा हुए हिन्दू धर्म ने ही छुआ छुट के विरुद्ध कानून को स्वीकार किया और आज अगर कोई किसी हिन्दू धार्मिक स्थान में जाना चाहता है तो कानूनन कोई उसे नहीं रोक सकता 
लेकिन मुस्लिम समाज में कोई इसी कोशिश कर के देख लीजिये आप का सर कलम करने का फतवा आ जायेगा 
और तो और डेनमार्क में कोई सिरफिरा मोहमद साहव का चित्र बनता है दंगे हमारे यंहा होते और हमारे मंत्री ( जी हाँ उत्तर प्रदेश के एक तत्कालीन मंत्री जी ) सर कलम करने वाले के लिए इनाम की घोषणा करते है 
तब कोई कानून की बात नहीं करता लेकिन सोचिये यही काम किसी हिन्दू ने हुसैन द्वरा हिन्दू देवी देवताओ के अपमानजनक चित्र बनाने पर किया होता तो तुरंत सेकुलर बिरादरी उसे धर्मांध घोषित करती उस पर कड़ी से कड़ी सजा देने का दवाव बनाती और इसी बहाने आर एस एस पर प्रतिबन्ध लगाने की बात करती 
आखिर ये दो मुहापन  क्यों*[/QUOTE]सर जी बात घुमाओ मत मैं तो इतना जानना चाहता हूँ की जो हमारे ज्ञानी मित्र प्रकाश जी ने कहा है की
काबा हिन्दू मंदिर है वो बात कहाँ तक सत्य है . मुझे कृपया हो सके तो उसका स्पस्तीकरण देकर मेरी
दुविधा  दूर करें

----------


## Paul Saab

> तो लो भाई तुम्हारे लिए *मतलब की, और सर- पैर वाली बात* कर देते हैं ....
> 
> 
> 
> *  इस्लामिक दर्शन में विश्व को दो भागों में बांटा गया है। एक दारुल-हरब  जहां काफिरों का राज्य है, दूसरा* *दारुल-इस्लाम** जहां मुसलमानों का राज्य है।  अब उन्हें दारुल-हरब को दारुल-इस्लाम बनाना है।*
> 
> 
>  जब कोई आतंकवादी  घटना घटती है तो आतंकवाद क्या है, क्यों हो रहा है, कौन कर रहा है, इसका  क्या उद्देश्य है, आदि-आदि न जाने कितने प्रश्न एक साथ उभरकर आ जाते हैं।  परन्तु समाचार पत्र व इलैक्ट्रानिक मीडिया देख लीजिए, कहीं भी इसका उत्तर  नहीं मिलता। बड़े-बड़े विचारकों के लेखों में व टी.वी. पर दिखाई जाने वाली  वार्ताओं में कहीं कोई आतंकवाद के मूल को नहीं समझाता और न ही समझाना चाहता  है।
> 
> ...


उस्ताद जी आप बात दूसरी तरफ ले गए .आपसे मैंने कुछ और पूछा और आप
कुछ और ही बता रहें हैं.ये तो वही वाली बात हो गयी ना हलवाई से किसी ने रास्ता
पूछा हलवाई ने बेचारे को जलेबी की तरह घुमा घुमा के वापिस वहीँ पर खडा कर दिया .
मेरी शंका का निवारण कीजिये उस्ताद जी

----------


## navinc4u

> तुम देते हो इजाजत
> अपने मंदिरों में आने की दलितों ,पिछड़ों या अन्य लोगों को ?
> इ





> सर जी बात घुमाओ मत मैं तो इतना जानना चाहता हूँ की जो हमारे ज्ञानी मित्र प्रकाश जी ने कहा है की
> काबा हिन्दू मंदिर है वो बात कहाँ तक सत्य है . मुझे कृपया हो सके तो उसका स्पस्तीकरण देकर मेरी
> दुविधा  दूर करें [/SIZE][/COLOR]


*पौल साहब में आपकी इस बात का जबाव दे रहा था की हम अपने मंदिरों में दलितों और दूसरी जातियों को नहीं आने देते 
बात को घुमा नहीं रहा था 
रही बात बे सर पैर की तो पौल साहब मुस्लिम समुदाय और तथाकथित सेकुलर बिरादरी सकरी खर्चे पर सेमिनार आयोजित कर के आतंकबाद को सही ठहराए तो जायज पाकिस्तानी शायरों को बुला मुशायरा करवाए तो जायज 
देशद्रोही गिलानी जैसो की खातिरदारी सरकारे खर्चे पर चलने वाले अलीगढ विश्विधालय और जामिया मिलिया में करे तो जायज लेकिन हम अगर नेट पर अपनी बात कहे तो नाजायज बह क्या बात है आप के तर्क की*

----------


## Paul Saab

> *पौल साहब में आपकी इस बात का जबाव दे रहा था की हम अपने मंदिरों में दलितों और दूसरी जातियों को नहीं आने देते 
> बात को घुमा नहीं रहा था 
> रही बात बे सर पैर की तो पौल साहब मुस्लिम समुदाय और तथाकथित सेकुलर बिरादरी सकरी खर्चे पर सेमिनार आयोजित कर के आतंकबाद को सही ठहराए तो जायज पाकिस्तानी शायरों को बुला मुशायरा करवाए तो जायज 
> देशद्रोही गिलानी जैसो की खातिरदारी सरकारे खर्चे पर चलने वाले अलीगढ विश्विधालय और जामिया मिलिया में करे तो जायज लेकिन हम अगर नेट पर अपनी बात कहे तो नाजायज बह क्या बात है आप के तर्क की*



बिलासपुर। जिले के ज्येठा तीर्थ स्थल महर्षि मरकडेय की तपोस्थली मरकड में बने शिव के मंदिर में 21वीं सदी में भी शूद्रों का प्रवेश निषेध है। मंदिर के प्रांगण में प्रवेश निषेध का बोर्ड लगाया गया है। धार्मिक स्थल पर लगा यह बोर्ड आधुनिक युग में पुरानी दकियानूसी बातों और रूढ़ीवादिता को प्रदर्शित कर रहा है। इस बोर्ड को लगे हुए लगभग पंद्रह साल का अर्सा बीत चुका है। बावजूद इसके जिला प्रशासन और सरकार इसे यहां से हटाने में नाकामयाब रहे हैं। इससे जातिवाद को बढ़ावा मिल रहा है।

मौजूदा परिवेश में पढ़े लिखा समाज जातिवाद पर विश्वास नहीं करता है और जातिवाद को समाप्त करने के प्रयास सरकारी सत्तर पर निरंतर जारी है। वर्ष 2005 से सितंबर 2009 तक मरकड मंदिर ट्रस्ट के अधीन भी रहा है, लेकिन किसी ने भी बोर्ड को हटाने की जहमत नहीं उठाई। बोर्ड की वजह से शूद्र वर्ग से संबंधित लोग स्नान करने करने के पश्चात महर्षि मरकडेय के अराध्य देव शिव के दर्शन करने से वंचित रह जाते हैं।

जमीन का मालिकाना हक होने के बावजूद कमेटी न तो बोर्ड हटा पा रही है ओर न ही जमीन को ही वापस ले पा रही है। इससे यह समस्या पंद्रह सालों से बनी हुई है। जिला प्रशासन और मंदिर कमेटी बाबा के आगे बेबस नजर आ रही है। महर्षि मरकडेय विकास एवं प्रबंधन कमेटी ने बोर्ड को हटवाने और जमीन के मालिका हक को लेने के लिए सब जज कोर्ट आठ साल पूर्व केस कर रखा है। अदालत में विचाराधीन है। कमेटी के प्रधान सुख राम भारद्वाज ने बताया कि मामला काफी नाजुक है। धार्मिक आस्था के चलते कमेटी असहाय हैं और कोर्ट के फैसले का इंतजार कर रहे हैं। जबरदस्ती बोर्ड हटाने पर मामला बिगड़ सकता है। शिष्य इसे गुरु स्थान मानते हैं।

गुरु रविदास सभा के प्रधान तुलसी दास बंसल ने बताया कि इस बारे तीन साल पहले भी संघर्ष किया था और उस समय डीएसपी ने मौके पर जाकर बोर्ड हटा दिया था। उन्होंने इसे दलित समाज के विरुद्ध एक कलंक करार दिया है। साठ साल देश को आजाद हुए हो गए हैं बावजूद इसके कुछ लोगों की मानसिकता दकियानूसी है। अगर शीघ्र बोर्ड नहीं हटाया गया तो दलित समाज संघर्ष करने पर मजबूर होगा।                               इसके बारे में क्या ख़याल है आपका सर जी

----------


## Paul Saab

सर जी ये इस्लाम इस्लाम का रोना छोडो पहले अपने समाज का  सुधार करो तभी बाहरी ताकतों से लड़ पाओगे

----------


## Paul Saab

केरल तिरूअनंतपुर से एक खास खबर है कि ‘‘दलित रिटायर हुआ तो रूम को गोमूत्र से धोया’’ जिसे इलेक्ट्रोनिक मीडिया और प्रिण्ट मीडिया ने दबा दिया और इसे प्रमुखता से प्रकाशित या प्रसारित करने लायक ही नहीं समझा. कारण कोई भी समझ सकता है. मीडिया बिकाऊ और ऐसी खबरों को ही महत्व देता है जो उसके हितों के अनुकूल हों, दलितों के अपमान की खबर के प्रकाशन या प्रसारण से मीडिया को क्या मिलने वाला है?

शायद इसीलिये मीडिया ने इस खबर को दबा दिया या बहुत ही हल्के से प्रकाशित या प्रसारित करके अपने फर्ज की अदायगी कर ली, लेकिन यह मामला दबने वाला नहीं हैं. खबर क्या है पाठक स्वयं पढ़कर समझें. खबर यह है कि देश के सामाजिक दृष्टि से पिछड़े माने जाने वाले राज्यों में किसी दलित अधिकारी का अपमान हो जाए तो यह लोगों को चौंकाता नहीं है, लेकिन सबसे शिक्षित और विकसित केरल राज्य में ऐसा होना हैरान करता है. यह सोचने को विवश करता है कि सर्वाधिक शिक्षित राज्य के लोगों को प्रदान की गयी शिक्षा कितनी सही है?

खबर है कि केरल राज्य के तिरूअनंतपुरम में एक दलित अधिकारी के सेवानिवृत्त होने के बाद उसकी जगह आए उच्च जातीय अधिकारी ने उसके कक्ष और फर्नीचर को शुद्ध करने के लिए गोमूत्र का छिड़काव करवाया. दलित वर्ग के एके रामकृष्णन 31 मार्च को पंजीयन महानिदेशक के पद से सेवानिवृत्त हुए थे. उन्होंने उक्त बातों का पता लगने पर मानव अधिकार आयोग को लिखी अपनी शिकायत में कहा है कि उनके पूर्ववर्ती कार्यालय के कुछ कर्मचारियों ने मेज, कुर्सी और यहां तक कि कार्यालय की कार के अंदर गोमूत्र छिड़का है. इस घटना की जांच की मांग करते हुए उन्होंने मानव अधिकार आयोग का दरवाजा खटखटाया है.

रामकृष्णन ने कहा, ''कार्यालय और कार का शुद्धिकरण इसलिए किया गया, क्योंकि वह अनुसूचित जाति (दलित वर्ग) से हैं और यह उच्च जातीय व्यक्ति द्वारा जानबूझकर किया गया उनके मानव अधिकार एवं नागरिक स्वतंत्रता के अधिकारों का खुला उल्लंघन है.'' दलित वर्ग के एके रामकृष्णन की याचिका के आधार पर मानव अधिकार आयोग ने मामला दर्ज कर राज्य सरकार के कर-सचिव को नोटिस भेजा है. इसका जवाब सात मई तक देना है.

दलित वर्ग के एके रामकृष्णन का कहना है, ''मैं इस मामले को सिर्फ व्यक्तिगत अपमान के तौर पर नहीं ले रहा हूँ. यह सामाजिक रूप से वंचित समूचे तबके का अपमान है. यदि एक सरकारी विभाग में शीर्ष पद पर बैठे व्यक्ति को इस तरह की स्थिति का सामना करना पड़ सकता है तो निचले पायदान पर रहने वाले आम लोगों की क्या हालत होगी?'' उन्होंने बताया कि पंजीयन महानिदेशक के पद पर पिछले पांच साल का उनका अनुभव बहुत खराब रहा है.

इस मामले में सबसे बड़ा और अहम सवाल तो यह है कि नये पदस्थ उच्च जातीय अधिकारी को गौ-मूत्र से कार्यालय की सफाई करने के लिये कितना जिम्मेदार ठहराया जा सकता है? क्योंकि उन्होंने तो वही किया जो उन्हें उसके धर्म-उपदेशकों ने सिखाया या उन्हें जो संस्कार प्रदान किये गये. ऐसे में केवल ऐसे अधिकारी के खिलाफ जॉंच करने, नोटिस देने या उसे दोषी पाये जाने पर दण्डित करने या सजा देने से भी बात बनने वाली नहीं है.

सबसे बड़ी जरूरत तो उस कुसंस्कृति, रुग्ण मानसिकता एवं मानव-मानव में भेद पैदा करने वाली धर्म-नीति को प्रतिबन्धित करने की है, जो गौ-मूत्र को दलित से अधिक पवित्र मानना सिखाती है और गौ-मूत्र के जरिये सम्पूर्ण दलित वर्ग को अपमानित करने में अपने आप को सर्वोच्च मानती है. इस प्रकार की नीति को रोके बिना कोई भी राज्य कितना भी शिक्षित क्यों न हो, अशिक्षित, हिंसक और अमानवीय लोगों का आदिम राज्य ही कहलायेगा.

देश के नंबर वन हिंदी मीडिया पोर्टल bhadas4media.com से साभारये भी देखो सर जी पहले अपने समाज का कल्याण करो फिर दूसरों पर उंगली उठाना

----------


## Bharatiya

*ईसाई धर्म प्रचारक के कब्जे से छुड़ाई गईं नेपाली लड़कियाँ… भारतीय मीडिया मौन* 

कोयम्बटूर (तमिलनाडु) स्थित माइकल जॉब सेंटर एक ईसाई मिशनरी और अनाथालय है। यह केन्द्र एक स्कूल भी चलाता है, हाल ही में इस केन्द्र पर हुई एक छापामार कार्रवाई में नेपाल के सुदूर पहाड़ी इलाकों से लाई गई 23 बौद्ध लड़कियों को छुड़वाया गया। नेपाल के अन्दरूनी इलाके के गरीब बौद्धों को रुपये और बेटियों की शिक्षा का लालच देकर एक दलाल वीरबहादुर भदेरा ने उन्हें डॉक्टर पीपी जॉब के हवाले कर दिया।




मिशनरी अनाथालय चलाने वाले इस एवेंजेलिस्ट पीपी जॉब ने इन लड़कियों का सौदा 100-100 पौण्ड में उस दलाल से किया था। दलाल ने उन गरीब नेपालियों से कहा था कि उनकी लड़कियाँ काठमाण्डू में हैं, जबकि वे वहाँ से हजारों किमी दूर कोयम्बटूर पहुँच चुकी थीं। ज़ाहिर है कि अनाथालय चलाने वाले इस "सो कॉल्ड" फ़ादर ने यह सौदा काफ़ी फ़ायदे का किया था, क्योंकि इसने अपने अनाथालय का धंधा चमकाने के लिए इन लड़कियों का पंजीकरण "नेपाली ईसाई" कहकर किया, तथा अपने विदेशी ग्राहकों को यह बताया कि ये सभी लड़कियाँ उन नेपाली ईसाईयों की हैं जिन्हें वहाँ के माओवादियों ने मार दिया था। इसलिए इन अनाथ, बेसहारा, बेचारी नेपाली बच्चियों को गोद लें (ज़ाहिर है मोटी रकम देकर)। इस फ़ादर ने इन लड़कियों के नाम बदलकर ईसाई नामधारी कर दिया और फ़िर अपने अनाथालय के नाम से अमेरिका और ब्रिटेन से मोटा चन्दा लिया।

फ़ादर पीपी जॉब ने मिशनरी की वेबसाइट पर इन लड़कियों को बाकायदा नम्बर और उनके झूठे प्रोफ़ाइल दे रखे थे, ताकि मिशनरी के सेवाभावी कार्यों(?) से प्रभावित और द्रवित होकर विदेशों से चन्दा वसूला जा सके। इस संस्था की एक शाखा ब्रिटेन के समरसेट इलाके में "लव इन एक्शन" के नाम से भी स्थापित है। इनमें से इक्का-दुक्का लड़कियों को फ़र्जी ईसाई बनाकर उन्हें वहाँ शिफ़्ट किये जाने की योजना थी, ताकि मिशनरी अनाथालय की विश्वसनीयता बनी रहे, बाकी लड़कियों को भारत में ही "कमाई के विभिन्न तरीकों" के तहत खपाया जाना था। परन्तु ब्रिटेन के एक रिटायर्ड फ़ौजी ले. कर्नल फ़िलिप होम्स को इस पर शक हुआ और उन्होंने अपने भारतीय NGO के कार्यकर्ताओं के जरिये पुलिस के साथ मिलकर यह छापा डलवाया और इस तरह ये 23 लड़कियाँ ईसाई बनने से बच गईं… 

कर्नल फ़िलिप यह जानकर चौंके कि इनमें से एक भी लड़की न तो अनाथ है और न ही ईसाई, जबकि चर्च के जरिये चन्दा इसी नाम से भेजा जा रहा था। इनके प्रोफ़ाइल में लिखा है कि "इन लड़कियों के माता-पिता की माओवादियों ने हत्या कर दी है, इन गरीब लड़कियों का कोई नहीं है, हमारे नेपाली मिशनरी ने इन्हें कोयम्बटूर की इस संस्था को सौंपा है…"। छुड़ाए जाने के बाद एक लड़की ने कहा कि, नेपाल में हमें माओवादियों से कोई धमकी नहीं मिली, बल्कि हमारे माता-पिता गरीब हैं इसलिए उन्होंने हमें उस दलाल के हाथों बेच दिया था। वहाँ तो हम बौद्ध धर्म का पालन करते थे, यहाँ ईसाई बना दिया गया… अब हम किस धर्म का पालन करें?" 

इस बीच उस दलाल वीरबहादुर भदेरा का कोई अता-पता नहीं है और स्रोतों के मुताबिक वह लड़कियाँ बेचने के इस "पेशे"(?) में काफ़ी सालों से है, उसके खिलाफ़ नेपाल के कई थानों में केस दर्ज हैं। जबकि फ़ादर पीपी जॉब फ़िलहाल अमेरिका में है और उसने इस मामले पर कोई टिप्पणी करने से इंकार कर दिया है। 

यहाँ आकर चर्च की गतिविधियों एवं मिशनरी अनाथालय चलाने वालों की मंशा पर शक के साथ-साथ इनकी कार्यप्रणाली तथा केन्द्र-राज्य की सरकारों का इन पर नियंत्रण भी सवालों के घेरे में है। क्योंकि भारत सरकार के बाल विकास मंत्रालय को फ़ादर पीपी जॉब ने जो जानकारी भेजी उसके अनुसार ये लड़कियाँ "हिमालयन ओरफ़ेनेज डेवलपमेंट सेंटर, हुमला" से लाई गईं, जिसके निदेशक हैं श्री वीरबहादुर भदेरा…"। समरसेट (ब्रिटेन) की इसकी सहयोगी संस्था ने 2007 से 2010 के बीच 18,000 पाउण्ड का चन्दा एकत्रित किया। 

इस मामले में जहाँ एक ओर ईसाई जनसंख्या बढ़ाने के लिए "किसी भी स्तर तक" जाने वाले एवेंजेलिस्ट बेनकाब हुए हैं, वहीं दूसरी ओर गरीबी की मार झेल रहे उन लोगों की मानसिकता पर भी दया आती है जब उन्होंने इन लड़कियों को स्वीकार करने से ही इंकार कर दिया। फ़िलहाल यह सभी लड़कियाँ भारत सरकार के महिला एवं बाल विकास विभाग के केन्द्र में हैं, लेकिन ऐसी कोई उम्मीद नहीं है कि उस कथित "फ़ादर" अथवा उस अनाथालय पर कोई कठोर कार्रवाई होगी… 

हमेशा की तरह सबसे घटिया भूमिका भारत के "सबसे तेज़" मीडिया की रही, जिसने इस घटना का कोई उल्लेख तक नहीं किया, परन्तु यदि यही काम किसी "हिन्दू आश्रम" या किसी "पुजारी" ने किया होता तो NDTV समेत सभी चमचों ने पूरे हिन्दू धर्म को ही कठघरे में खड़ा कर दिया होता…। शायद "सेकुलरिज़्म" इसी को कहते हैं… 

लेख का स्रोत :-

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...n-scandal.html

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world-...e1-762956.aspx

----------


## navinc4u

> सर जी ये इस्लाम इस्लाम का रोना छोडो पहले अपने समाज का  सुधार करो तभी बाहरी ताकतों से लड़ पाओगे


*देखिये पौल साहब , आप सच्चाई का सिर्फ एक पहलू दिखा रहे ये क्यों भूल रहे है की जो जिस दलित के सेवानिव्रती के बाद कच्छ को गोमूत्र से धोया गया वो भी अधिकारी था और उसकी मातहत कई उच्च बर्ग के लोगो ने काम किया होगा . महर्षि मरकडेय की तपोस्थली मरकड में बने शिव के मंदिर के बोर्ड को भी जिला अधिकारी ने हटवा दिया था 
देश में दलितों को आराछण मिला है और वो कम योग्यता के बाबजूद न केवल उच्च शिछण संस्थानों में प्रवेश पाते है वाल्की सरकरी नौकरी ने में भी अपने ये योग्य प्रभागियो की जगह नौकरी पा जाते है न केवल ये बल्की पदौन्नती में भी अपने ये योग्य व्यकियो की जगह वे लोग पहुच जाते है ये न केवल योग्यता का अपमान है वाल्की देश के विकास को भी छति पंहुचता / नतीजा सामने है देश के ज्यादातर सरकारी  उपक्रम या तो घाटे में चल रहे है या नाम मात्र का उत्पादन कर के सिर्फ वेतन कमाने की जगह बन गए है ये उपकर्म जनता की कमी पर पलते है और फिर ये वोलते है ये सोकल जस्टिस है आज आगर एक बच्चा ये वोलता की मैने  80 % अंक प्राप्त किये है मेरा पिता ने किसी दलित के साथ गलत नहीं किया फिर मेरी जगह एक 40 % वाले को दाखिला दिया गया सामाजिक न्याय के नाम पर क्या ये मेरे साथ अन्याय नहीं 
पौल साहब अगर आप देश द्रोह और समिक कुरीत को एक मान रहे है और न्याय की बात करते है तो उस बच्चे के साथ न्याय कीजिये या फिर बातो को घुमाना छोड़ ये मानिये की जो भारत माता को दायाँ कह रहा है वो देश द्रोही है फिर वो चाहे आजम खान हो या गिलानी*

----------


## navinc4u

> भाई काबा हिन्दू मंदिर है इस बात का कोई प्रमाण है आपके पास या फिर हवा में ही तीर छोड़ रहे हो?
> सर जी बात घुमाओ मत मैं तो इतना जानना चाहता हूँ की जो हमारे ज्ञानी मित्र प्रकाश जी ने कहा है की
> काबा हिन्दू मंदिर है वो बात कहाँ तक सत्य है . मुझे कृपया हो सके तो उसका स्पस्तीकरण देकर मेरी
> दुविधा  दूर करें [/SIZE][/COLOR]


दे*खिये प्रकाश जी ने एक धारणा के बारे लिखा है हालांकी ये सूत्र मुस्लिम मान्यताओ पर प्रहार करने के लिए नहीं बनाया गया बल्की उन नेताओ और तथकथित सेकुलर लोगो के लिए बनाया गया है जो इस्लाम के नाम पर देशद्रोह के कारनामो को उचित ठहराते है जैसे अफजल गुरु को फांसी सिर्फ इस लिए ताल रही है क्योकी वो मुस्लिम है जब की उस को उच्चतम न्यायलय ने सजा दी है उर सजा का तल्लुल देशद्रोही कार्यवाही है न की किसी धार्मिक करती से 
फिर भी आप ने पूछा तो में आप को लिंक दे रहा हूँ आप खुद पढ़े कावा के हिन्दू मंदिर होने के प्रमाण* 
http://krishnajkaaba.blogspot.com/20...n-over-by.html

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र  है

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

> दे*खिये प्रकाश जी ने एक धारणा के बारे लिखा है हालांकी ये सूत्र मुस्लिम मान्यताओ पर प्रहार करने के लिए नहीं बनाया गया बल्की उन नेताओ और तथकथित सेकुलर लोगो के लिए बनाया गया है जो इस्लाम के नाम पर देशद्रोह के कारनामो को उचित ठहराते है जैसे अफजल गुरु को फांसी सिर्फ इस लिए ताल रही है क्योकी वो मुस्लिम है जब की उस को उच्चतम न्यायलय ने सजा दी है उर सजा का तल्लुल देशद्रोही कार्यवाही है न की किसी धार्मिक करती से 
> फिर भी आप ने पूछा तो में आप को लिंक दे रहा हूँ आप खुद पढ़े कावा के हिन्दू मंदिर होने के प्रमाण* 
> http://krishnajkaaba.blogspot.com/20...n-over-by.html


काबा की सच्चाई तो बता दी जो की ऐसे हजारो ब्लॉग बना कर मैं भी हजारो कहानिया लिख दूँ. पर जनता इतनी बेवकूफ नहीं है, जनता को पता है कौन सा आर्टिकल सच्चा है और कौन सा बकवास.
मैं भी एक लिंक दे रहा हूँ, कृपया डाउनलोड कर इसमें की राजस्थानी और नेपाली पेंटिंग्स देखें और तब पता चलेगा की मुस्लिमों को काफिरों की तरह को बन्दे मातरम या बुत परस्ती पसंद क्यों नहीं है.
और गौर की बात ये है की ये बुक किसी मुस्लिम ने नहीं लिखी और ना पेंटिंग्स नकली है या किसी मुस्लिम की बने हुई है.

https://rapidshare.com/files/1481187...gion_truth.pdf

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> बिलासपुर। जिले के ज्येठा तीर्थ स्थल महर्षि मरकडेय की तपोस्थली मरकड में बने शिव के मंदिर में 21वीं सदी में भी शूद्रों का प्रवेश निषेध है। मंदिर के प्रांगण में प्रवेश निषेध का बोर्ड लगाया गया है। धार्मिक स्थल पर लगा यह बोर्ड आधुनिक युग में पुरानी दकियानूसी बातों और रूढ़ीवादिता को प्रदर्शित कर रहा है। इस बोर्ड को लगे हुए लगभग पंद्रह साल का अर्सा बीत चुका है। बावजूद इसके जिला प्रशासन और सरकार इसे यहां से हटाने में नाकामयाब रहे हैं। इससे जातिवाद को बढ़ावा मिल रहा है।
> 
> मौजूदा परिवेश में पढ़े लिखा समाज जातिवाद पर विश्वास नहीं करता है और जातिवाद को समाप्त करने के प्रयास सरकारी सत्तर पर निरंतर जारी है। वर्ष 2005 से सितंबर 2009 तक मरकड मंदिर ट्रस्ट के अधीन भी रहा है, लेकिन किसी ने भी बोर्ड को हटाने की जहमत नहीं उठाई। बोर्ड की वजह से शूद्र वर्ग से संबंधित लोग स्नान करने करने के पश्चात महर्षि मरकडेय के अराध्य देव शिव के दर्शन करने से वंचित रह जाते हैं।
> 
> जमीन का मालिकाना हक होने के बावजूद कमेटी न तो बोर्ड हटा पा रही है ओर न ही जमीन को ही वापस ले पा रही है। इससे यह समस्या पंद्रह सालों से बनी हुई है। जिला प्रशासन और मंदिर कमेटी बाबा के आगे बेबस नजर आ रही है। महर्षि मरकडेय विकास एवं प्रबंधन कमेटी ने बोर्ड को हटवाने और जमीन के मालिका हक को लेने के लिए सब जज कोर्ट आठ साल पूर्व केस कर रखा है। अदालत में विचाराधीन है। कमेटी के प्रधान सुख राम भारद्वाज ने बताया कि मामला काफी नाजुक है। धार्मिक आस्था के चलते कमेटी असहाय हैं और कोर्ट के फैसले का इंतजार कर रहे हैं। जबरदस्ती बोर्ड हटाने पर मामला बिगड़ सकता है। शिष्य इसे गुरु स्थान मानते हैं।
> 
> गुरु रविदास सभा के प्रधान तुलसी दास बंसल ने बताया कि इस बारे तीन साल पहले भी संघर्ष किया था और उस समय डीएसपी ने मौके पर जाकर बोर्ड हटा दिया था। उन्होंने इसे दलित समाज के विरुद्ध एक कलंक करार दिया है। साठ साल देश को आजाद हुए हो गए हैं बावजूद इसके कुछ लोगों की मानसिकता दकियानूसी है। अगर शीघ्र बोर्ड नहीं हटाया गया तो दलित समाज संघर्ष करने पर मजबूर होगा।                               इसके बारे में क्या ख़याल है आपका सर जी


बेवकूफ हैं ये दलित लोग भी जिस भगवन के कहने पर ये बोर्ड लगा है और स्पस्ट लिखा है की मंदिर में न आयें तो बार बार जाने की जिद क्यों करते हैं.  क्या इनको पता नहीं है की दलितों के लिए भगवान् नहीं है. इनके भगवान् तो आंबेडकर और पेरियार हैं और नयी भगवान् मायावती हैं उनकी पूजा करें. हम लोगों ने लिख रखा है बोर्ड पर जब भगवान् को परेशानी नहीं है तो इन दलितों को क्यों हो रही है. अगर इसमें कोई बुराई होती तो भगवान् मिटा न देते बोर्ड या गायब न कर देते बोर्ड. आप अच्छी तरह समझ लो इसमें हमारे भगवान् की रजामंदी है और जो कुछ भी लिखा है और जो भी व्यवहार इन दलितों के साथ हम लोग करते हैं वो भगवान् द्वारा समर्थित है गीता में भी लिखा है की मैंने ही सबको अपनी मर्जी से सम्बंधित वर्ण में पैदा किया है.  

ये कौन से जबरदस्ती है की जो भगवान् आपसे मिलना नहीं चाहता आप जिद करके मिलना चाहते हो. जो लोग ऐसा करते हैं या सोचते हैं पतित हैं और नरक के अधिकारी होंगे.

----------


## Prakash87

*यहां हिन्दी के पारिभाषिक नामों से नावाक़िफ़ भाइयों की सुविधा की ख़ातिर मैं कुछ शब्दार्थ पेश कर रहा हूं ताकि किसी को भी यह अटपटा न लगे कि कहां काबा और कहां मन्दिर ?*


मन्दिर का अर्थ ‘भवन‘ होता है ।


आजकल यह शब्द केवल उस भवन के लिए बोला जाता है जहां ईश्वर की स्तुति वंदना और पूजा उपासना की जाती है ।


काबा भी ईश्वर की उपासना वंदना के लिए ही प्रयुक्त होता है । अतः उसे मन्दिर कहने में किसी को कोई आपत्ति नहीं होनी चाहिए ।


वैदिक साहित्य में ‘शिव‘ नाम कई अलग अलग पर्सनैल्टीज़ के लिए आया है ।


सिंह की छाल पर ईश्वर के ध्यान में लीन रहने वाले माता पार्वती के पति भोले जी अर्थात आदम के लिए भी यह नाम आता है ।


उन्होंने ही सबसे पहले सारे जगत का कल्याण करने के लिए काबा का निर्माण किया था ।


उन्होंने ही सबसे पहले अपनी सन्तान को पालनहार के आदेश उपदेश सुनाकर कल्याणकारी मार्ग दिखाया था । इसलिए उन्हें भी शिव कहा जाता है और काबा नामक आराधनालय को उनके द्वारा निर्मित होने के कारण भी शिव मंदिर कहा जाता है ।


‘शिव‘ वास्तव में सत्यस्वरूप परमेश्वर का एक सगुण नाम है ।


शिव का अर्थ होता है कल्याण करने वाला ।यह उस पालनहार का ही गुण है ।


वास्तव में वही शिव है । काबा को शिव का मंदिर इसी लिए कहा गया है क्योंकि काबा में इकठ्ठा होने वाले लोग उसी कल्याणकारी ईश्वर की वन्दना करने के लिए और उसके आदेश उपदेश जानने के लिए इकठ्ठा होते हैं ।



आज तो हम केवल इस बात का आनन्द लेना चाहते हैं कि तल्खि़यां विदा हो रहीं हैं , नफ़रतें दम तोड़ रही हैं , इनसानियत जीत रही है ।


मानवता धर्म की ओर , उसके मर्म की ओर और उसके केन्द्र काबा की ओर बढ़ रही है ।


हिन्दुओं को काबा मुबारक हो ।


निःसन्देह काबा उनका भी है ।


काबा ही क्या , पूरी पृथ्वी पालनहार ने महर्षि मनु को दी थी ।


पूरी धरा उनकी है । धर्म भी उनका और हम खुद उनके ।


आओ , संभालो अपना सत्य , अपनी सत्ता और अपनी विरासत ।

----------


## Prakash87

> बेवकूफ हैं ये दलित लोग भी जिस भगवन के कहने पर ये बोर्ड लगा है और स्पस्ट लिखा है की मंदिर में न आयें तो बार बार जाने की जिद क्यों करते हैं.  *क्या इनको पता नहीं है की दलितों के लिए भगवान् नहीं है. इनके भगवान् तो आंबेडकर और पेरियार हैं और नयी भगवान् मायावती हैं उनकी पूजा करें*. हम लोगों ने लिख रखा है बोर्ड पर जब भगवान् को परेशानी नहीं है तो इन दलितों को क्यों हो रही है. अगर इसमें कोई बुराई होती तो भगवान् मिटा न देते बोर्ड या गायब न कर देते बोर्ड. आप अच्छी तरह समझ लो इसमें हमारे भगवान् की रजामंदी है और जो कुछ भी लिखा है और जो भी व्यवहार इन दलितों के साथ हम लोग करते हैं वो भगवान् द्वारा समर्थित है गीता में भी लिखा है की मैंने ही सबको अपनी मर्जी से सम्बंधित वर्ण में पैदा किया है.  
> 
> ये कौन से जबरदस्ती है की जो भगवान् आपसे मिलना नहीं चाहता आप जिद करके मिलना चाहते हो. जो लोग ऐसा करते हैं या सोचते हैं पतित हैं और नरक के अधिकारी होंगे.


*हा हा हा ...अपने भगवानो को ....दलितों का नया भगवान् बता दिए आपने....

लीजिये आपके नए भगवानो में से एक "मायावती" की माया का छोटा सा नमूना -*






> मायावती ने चप्*पल लेने मुंबई भेजा विमान, हर बार गुजरने के बाद धुलवाती हैं सड़क'
> 
> विकीलीक्स का खुलासा: माया मैडम तानाशाह, जेट प्लेन से आती है सैंडल
> 
> 'चप्पल मंगाने के लिए माया ने भेजा था प्लेन'
> 
> नई दिल्ली.  अमेरिका उत्तर प्रदेश की  मुख्यमंत्री मायावती को तानाशाह मानता है। अमेरिका के ये विचार विकीलीक्स  के जरिए सामने आए अमेरिकी दूतावास के गुप्त राजनयिक संदेशों में दर्ज हैं।  13-17 अक्टूबर, 2008 के बीच अमेरिकी दूतावास की तरफ से एक राजनीतिक  प्रतिनिधि ने उत्तर प्रदेश के हालात का जायजा लेने सूबे के तीन शहरों-लखनऊ,  वाराणसी और कानपुर की यात्रा की थी। इस यात्रा के आधार पर 23 अक्टूबर,  2008 को अमेरिका के विदेश मंत्रालय को भेजी रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक,   'मुख्यमंत्री मायावती तानाशाह बन चुकी हैं और प्रदेश की कानून व्यवस्था बस  इसी मायने में सही हुई है कि अब भ्रष्टाचार का केंद्रीयकरण हो गया है और  इसकी डोर सीधे तौर पर मुख्यमंत्री के हाथों में आ गई है।'
> 
> अमेरिकी केबल यह भी कहता है कि मायावती के राज में भ्रष्टाचार संस्थागत हो  गया है। गुप्त दस्तावेज के मुताबिक,  'मायावती और उनकी पार्टी ने सत्ता  हासिल करने के बाद प्रदेश के विकास के लिए बहुत कम काम किया है। राज्य में  नौकरशाह, पत्रकार डरे सहमे रहते हैं। मायावती सूबे से जुड़ा हर छोटा बड़ा  फैसला या तो खुद करती हैं या फिर उनका बहुत ही सीमित दायरे वाला समूह।  मायावती को अपनी सुरक्षा का डर सताता है। यही वजह है कि उनका खाना बनाने के  लिए 9 कुक रखे गए हैं, जिसमें सिर्फ दो खाना बनाते हैं और बाकी 7 खाना  बनता हुआ देखते हैं। मायावती को इससे भी संतोष नहीं होता है। खाना बनने के  बाद वे दो फूड टेस्टर से उसकी जांच करवाती हैं। मायावती की शाहखर्ची का आलम  यह है कि एक बार उन्होंने सैंडल की एक जोड़ी लेने के लिए एक जेट विमान  मुंबई भेज दिया था। मायावती को प्रधानमंत्री बनने की धुन सवार है। रिपोर्ट  के मुताबिक मायावती से ब्राह्मण और मुस्लिम वोट बैंक खिसक रहा है लेकिन  उनका मुख्य आधार दलित आज भी उनके साथ हैं।
> ...

----------


## Prakash87

> सर जी ये इस्लाम इस्लाम का रोना छोडो *पहले अपने समाज का सुधार करो* तभी बाहरी ताकतों से लड़ पाओगे



*
मार-मार कर भी एक “सच्चा मुसलमान” बनाने की कवायद, कैसे, आइये देखें ?*

*दीनी तालीम हासिल करने के लिए दिल्ली के मदरसे में दाखिला लिए बच्चों के साथ मारपीट व अश्लील हरकत करने का मामला सामने आया है। मदरसे से भाग कर शनिवार सुबह पुराने गाजियाबाद रेलवे स्टेशन पर बदहवास हालत में भटक रहे चार किशोरों ने आपबीती सुनाकर मामले का खुलासा किया।* 

पूरी खबर यहाँ पढ़ सकते है !

http://in.jagran.yahoo.com/news/nati...8_6291759.html

----------


## Prakash87

> उस्ताद जी आप बात दूसरी तरफ ले गए .आपसे मैंने कुछ और पूछा और आप
> कुछ और ही बता रहें हैं.ये तो वही वाली बात हो गयी ना हलवाई से किसी ने रास्ता
> पूछा हलवाई ने बेचारे को जलेबी की तरह घुमा घुमा के वापिस वहीँ पर खडा कर दिया .
> मेरी शंका का निवारण कीजिये उस्ताद जी


हाल ही में एक सेमिनार में प्रख्यात लेखिका कुसुमलता केडिया ने विभिन्न पश्चिमी पुस्तकों और शोधों के हवाले से यह तर्कसिद्ध किया कि विश्व की प्राचीनतम सभ्यताओं में बहुत गहरे अन्तर्सम्बन्ध रहे हैं। पुस्तक “फ़िंगरप्रिंट्स ऑफ़ द गॉड – लेखक ग्राहम हैन्नोक” तथा एक अन्य पुस्तक “1434″ (लेखक – गेविन मेनजीस) का “रेफ़रेंस” देते हुए उन्होंने बताया कि पश्चिम के शोधकर्ताओं को “सभ्यताओं” सम्बन्धी खोज करते समय अंटार्कटिका क्षेत्र के नक्शे भी प्राप्त हुए हैं, जो कि बेहद कुशलता से तैयार किये गये थे, इसी प्रकार कई बेहद प्राचीन नक्शों में कहीं-कहीं चीन को “वृहत्तर भारत” का हिस्सा भी चित्रित किया गया है। अब इस सम्बन्ध में पश्चिमी लेखकों और शोधकर्ताओं में आम सहमति बनती जा रही है कि पृथ्वी पर मानव का अस्तित्व 12,000 वर्ष से भी पुराना है, और उस समय की कई सभ्यताएं पूर्ण विकसित थीं।

हालांकि “काबा एक शिव मन्दिर है”, इस लेखमाला का ऊपर उल्लेखित तथ्यों से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है, लेकिन जैसा कि केडिया जी ने कहा है कि विश्व का इतिहास जो हमें पढ़ाया जाता है या बताया जाता है अथवा दर्शाया जाता है, वह असल में ईसा पूर्व 4000 वर्ष का ही कालखण्ड है और Pre-Christianity काल को ही विश्व का इतिहास मानता है। लेकिन जब आर्कियोलॉजिस्ट और प्रागैतिहासिक काल के शोधकर्ता इस 4000 वर्ष से और पीछे जाकर खोजबीन करते हैं तब उन्हें कई आश्चर्यजनक बातें पता चलती हैं।

यह प्रश्न कई बार और कई जगहों पर पूछा गया है कि क्या मुस्लिमों का तीर्थ स्थल “काबा” एक हिन्दू मन्दिर है या था? इस बारे में काफ़ी लोगों को शक है कि आखिर काबा के बाहर चांदी की गोलाईदार फ़्रेम में जड़ा हुआ काला पत्थर क्या है? काबा में काले परदे से ढँकी हुई उस विशाल संरचना के भीतर क्या है? क्यों काबा के कुछ इलाके गैर-मुस्लिमों के लिये प्रतिबन्धित हैं? आखिर मुस्लिम काबा में परिक्रमा क्यों करते हैं? इन सवालों के जवाब में सबसे प्रामाणिक और ऐतिहासिक तथ्यों और सबूतों के साथ भारतीय इतिहासकार पीएन ओक तथा हिन्दू धर्म के प्रखर विद्वान अमेरिकी इतिहासकार स्टीफ़न नैप की साईटों पर कुछ सामग्री मिलती है। इतिहासकारों में पीएन ओक के निष्कर्षों को लेकर गहरे मतभेद हैं, लेकिन जैसे-जैसे नये-नये तथ्य, नक्शे और प्राचीन ग्रन्थों के सन्दर्भ सामने आते जा रहे हैं, हिन्दू वैदिक संस्कृति का प्रभाव समूचे पश्चिम एशिया और अरब देशों में था यह सिद्ध होता जायेगा। कम्बोडिया और इंडोनेशिया में पहले से मौजूद मंदिर तथा बामियान में ध्वस्त की गई बुद्ध की मूर्ति इस बात की ओर स्पष्ट संकेत तो करती ही है। हिन्दू संस्कृति के धुर-विरोधी इतिहासकार भी इस बात को तो मानते ही हैं कि इस्लाम के प्रादुर्भाव के पश्चात कई-कई मंदिरों और मूर्तियों को तोड़ा गया, लेकिन फ़िर भी संस्कृति की एक अन्तर्धारा सतत मौजूद रही जो कि विभिन्न परम्पराओं में दिखाई भी देती है।

पीएन ओक ने अपने एक विस्तृत लेख में इस बात पर बिन्दुवार चर्चा की है। पीएन ओक पहले सेना में कार्यरत थे और सेना की नौकरी छोड़कर उन्होंने प्राचीन भारत के इतिहास पर शोध किया और विभिन्न देशों में घूम-घूम कर कई प्रकार के लेख, शिलालेखों के नमूने, ताड़पत्र आदि का अध्ययन किया। पीएन ओक की मृत्यु से कुछ ही समय पहले की बात है, कुवैत में एक गहरी खुदाई के दौरान कांसे की स्वर्णजड़ित गणेश की मूर्ति प्राप्त हुई थी। कुवैत के उस मुस्लिम रहवासी ने उस मूर्ति को लेकर कौतूहल जताया था तथा इतिहासकारों से हिन्दू सभ्यता और अरब सभ्यता के बीच क्या अन्तर्सम्बन्ध हैं यह स्पष्ट करने का आग्रह किया था।

जब पीएन ओक ने इस सम्बन्ध में गहराई से छानबीन करने का निश्चय किया तो उन्हें कई चौंकाने वाली जानकारियाँ मिली। तुर्की के इस्ताम्बुल शहर की प्रसिद्ध लायब्रेरी मकतब-ए-सुल्तानिया में एक ऐतिहासिक ग्रन्थ है “सायर-उल-ओकुल”, उसके पेज 315 पर राजा विक्रमादित्य से सम्बन्धित एक शिलालेख का उल्लेख है, जिसमें कहा गया है कि “…वे लोग भाग्यशाली हैं जो उस समय जन्मे और राजा विक्रम के राज्य में जीवन व्यतीत किया, वह बहुत ही दयालु, उदार और कर्तव्यनिष्ठ शासक था जो हरे व्यक्ति के कल्याण के बारे में सोचता था। लेकिन हम अरब लोग भगवान से बेखबर अपने कामुक और इन्द्रिय आनन्द में खोये हुए थे, बड़े पैमाने पर अत्याचार करते थे, अज्ञानता का अंधकार हमारे चारों तरफ़ छाया हुआ था। जिस तरह एक भेड़ अपने जीवन के लिये भेड़िये से संघर्ष करती है, उसी प्रकार हम अरब लोग अज्ञानता से संघर्षरत थे, चारों ओर गहन अंधकार था। लेकिन विदेशी होने के बावजूद, शिक्षा की उजाले भरी सुबह के जो दर्शन हमें राजा विक्रमादित्य ने करवाये वे क्षण अविस्मरणीय थे। उसने अपने पवित्र धर्म को हमारे बीच फ़ैलाया, अपने देश के सूर्य से भी तेज विद्वानों को इस देश में भेजा ताकि शिक्षा का उजाला फ़ैल सके। इन विद्वानों और ज्ञाताओं ने हमें भगवान की उपस्थिति और सत्य के सही मार्ग के बारे में बताकर एक परोपकार किया है। ये तमाम विद्वान, राजा विक्रमादित्य के निर्देश पर अपने धर्म की शिक्षा देने यहाँ आये…”।

उस शिलालेख के अरेबिक शब्दों का रोमन लिपि में उल्लेख यहाँ किया जाना आवश्यक है…उस स्र्किप्ट के अनुसार, “…इट्राशाफ़ई सन्तु इबिक्रामतुल फ़ाहालामीन करीमुन यात्राफ़ीहा वायोसास्सारु बिहिल्लाहाया समाइनि एला मोताकाब्बेरेन सिहिल्लाहा युही किद मिन होवा यापाखारा फाज्जल असारी नाहोने ओसिरोम बायिआय्हालम। युन्दान ब्लाबिन कज़ान ब्लानाया सादुन्या कानातेफ़ नेतेफ़ि बेजेहालिन्। अतादारि बिलामासा-रतीन फ़ाकेफ़तासाबुहु कौन्निएज़ा माज़ेकाराल्हादा वालादोर। अश्मिमान बुरुकन्कद तोलुहो वातासारु हिहिला याकाजिबाय्माना बालाय कुल्क अमारेना फानेया जौनाबिलामारि बिक्रामातुम…” (पेज 315 साया-उल-ओकुल, जिसका मतलब होता है “यादगार शब्द”)। एक अरब लायब्रेरी में इस शिलालेख के उल्लेख से स्पष्ट है कि विक्रमादित्य का शासन या पहुँच अरब प्रायद्वीप तक निश्चित ही थी।

उपरिलिखित शिलालेख का गहन अध्ययन करने पर कुछ बातें स्वतः ही स्पष्ट होती हैं जैसे कि प्राचीन काल में विक्रमादित्य का साम्राज्य अरब देशों तक फ़ैला हुआ था और विक्रमादित्य ही वह पहला राजा था जिसने अरब में अपना परचम फ़हराया, क्योंकि उल्लिखित शिलालेख कहता है कि “राजा विक्रमादित्य ने हमें अज्ञान के अंधेरे से बाहर निकाला…” अर्थात उस समय जो भी उनका धर्म या विश्वास था, उसकी बजाय विक्रमादित्य के भेजे हुए विद्वानों ने वैदिक जीवन पद्धति का प्रचार तत्कालीन अरब देशों में किया। अरबों के लिये भारतीय कला और विज्ञान की सीख भारतीय संस्कृति द्वारा स्थापित स्कूलों, अकादमियों और विभिन्न सांस्कृतिक केन्द्रों के द्वारा मिली।

इस निष्कर्ष का सहायक निष्कर्ष इस प्रकार हैं कि दिल्ली स्थित कुतुब मीनार विक्रमादित्य के अरब देशों की विजय के जश्न को मनाने हेतु बनाया एक स्मारक भी हो सकता है। इसके पीछे दो मजबूत कारण हैं, पहला यह कि तथाकथित कुतुब-मीनार के पास स्थित लोहे के खम्भे पर शिलालेख दर्शाता है कि विजेता राजा विक्रमादित्य की शादी राजकुमारी बाल्हिका से हुई। यह “बाल्हिका” कोई और नहीं पश्चिम एशिया के बाल्ख क्षेत्र की राजकुमारी हो सकती है। ऐसा हो सकता है कि विक्रमादित्य द्वारा बाल्ख राजाओं पर विजय प्राप्त करने के बाद उन्होंने उनकी पुत्री का विवाह विक्रमादित्य से करवा दिया हो।

अथवा, दूसरा तथ्य यह कि कुतुब-मीनार के पास स्थित नगर “महरौली”, इस महरौली का नाम विक्रमादित्य के दरबार में प्रसिद्ध गणित ज्योतिषी मिहिरा के नाम पर रखा गया है। “महरौली” शब्द संस्कृत के शब्द “मिहिरा-अवली” से निकला हुआ है, जिसका अर्थ है “मिहिरा” एवं उसके सहायकों के लिये बनाये गये मकानों की श्रृंखला। इस प्रसिद्ध गणित ज्योतिषी को तारों और ग्रहों के अध्ययन के लिये इस टावर का निर्माण करवाया गया हो सकता है, जिसे कुतुब मीनार कहा जाता है।

अपनी खोज को दूर तक पहुँचाने के लिये अरब में मिले विक्रमादित्य के उल्लेख वाले शिलालेख के निहितार्थ को मिलाया जाये तो उस कहानी के बिखरे टुकड़े जोड़ने में मदद मिलती है कि आखिर यह शिलालेख मक्का के काबा में कैसे आया और टिका रहा? ऐसे कौन से अन्य सबूत हैं जिनसे यह पता चल सके कि एक कालखण्ड में अरब देश, भारतीय वैदिक संस्कृति के अनुयायी थे? और वह शान्ति और शिक्षा अरब में विक्रमादित्य के विद्बानों के साथ ही आई, जिसका उल्लेख शिलालेख में “अज्ञानता और उथलपुथल” के रूप में वर्णित है? इस्ताम्बुल स्थित प्रसिद्ध लायब्रेरी मखतब-ए-सुल्तानिया, जिसकी ख्याति पश्चिम एशिया के सबसे बड़े प्राचीन इतिहास और साहित्य का संग्रहालय के रूप में है। लायब्रेरी के अरेबिक खण्ड में प्राचीन अरबी कविताओं का भी विशाल संग्रह है। यह संकलन तुर्की के शासक सुल्तान सलीम के आदेशों के तहत शुरु किया गया था। उस ग्रन्थ के भाग “हरीर” पर लिखे हुए हैं जो कि एक प्रकार का रेशमी कपड़ा है। प्रत्येक पृष्ठ को एक सजावटी बॉर्डर से सजाया गया है। यही संकलन “साया-उल-ओकुल” के नाम से जाना जाता है जो कि तीन खण्डों में विभाजित किया गया है। इस संकलन के पहले भाग में पूर्व-इस्लामिक अरब काल के कवियों का जीवन वर्णन और उनकी काव्य रचनाओं को संकलित किया गया है। दूसरे भाग में उन कवियों के बारे में वर्णन है जो पैगम्बर मुहम्मद के काल में रहे और कवियों की यह श्रृंखला बनी-उम-मय्या राजवंश तक चलती है। तीसरे भाग में इसके बाद खलीफ़ा हारुन-अल-रशीद के काल तक के कवियों को संकलित किया गया है। इस संग्रह का सम्पादन और संकलन तैयार किया है अबू आमिर असामाई ने जो कि हारुन-अल-रशीद के दरबार में एक भाट था। “साया-उल-ओकुल” का सबसे पहला आधुनिक संस्करण बर्लिन में 1864 में प्रकाशित हुआ, इसके बाद एक और संस्करण 1932 में बेरूत से प्रकाशित किया गया।

यह संग्रह प्राचीन अरबी कविताओं का सबसे आधिकारिक, सबसे बड़ा और महत्वपूर्ण संकलन माना जाता है। यह प्राचीन अरब जीवन के सामाजिक पहलू, प्रथाओं, परम्पराओं, तरीकों, मनोरंजन के तरीकों आदि पर पर्याप्त प्रकाश डालता है। इस प्राचीन पुस्तक में प्रतिवर्ष मक्का में आयोजित होने वाले समागम जिसे “ओकाज़” के नाम से जाना जाता है, और जो कि काबा के चारों ओर आयोजित किया जाता है, के बारे में विस्तार से जानकारियाँ दी गई हैं। काबा में वार्षिक “मेले” (जिसे आज हज कहा जाता है) की प्रक्रिया इस्लामिक काल से पहले ही मौजूद थी, यह बात इस पुस्तक को सूक्ष्मता से देखने पर साफ़ पता चल जाती है।

----------


## navinc4u

*Prakash87 जी धन्यबाद , हालांकी ये सूत्र मैंने इसलिये सुरु किया था क्योकी सेकुलर बिरादरी और कांग्रेसी भांडो की कृपा से हिन्दू खुद अपने देश भारत में दोयम दर्जे के नागरिक हो गए है जिसका सबसे ज्वलंत उदाहण है होली मिलन सांप्रदायिक और इफ्तार पार्टी धर्मनिर्पेछाता या अमरनाथ यात्रा पर टैक्स और हज पर सब्सिडी 
लेकिन पौल साहब ने इसे दूसरा रुख दे दिया 
आप को फिर से धन्यबाद पौल साहब जैसो को जवाब देने के लिए , जो आतंकवादियों की तारीफ और छिटपुट उदहारण ढून्ढ कर हिन्दुओ को जलील करते है*

----------


## Prakash87

*वन्दे मातरम गाने में कैसी 'बुतपरस्ती'*

*
वन्दे मातरम् मुसलमानों को कहीं से भी बुतपरस्त नहीं बनाता। इसके भाव को गहराई से समझने की जरूरत है। आजादी के आन्दोलन की तहरीक जब चल रही थी, लोगों में आजादी का जज्बा पैदा करने के लिए यह गीत गाया गया। इसे गाते हुए वतन पर मर मिटने की भावना अपने आप पैदा हो जाती है। इस्लाम की हदीस में कहा गया है कि अगर किसी मोमिन में मुल्कपरस्ती नहीं है तो वह पूरा मुसलमान नहीं है। 50 फीसदी ईमान का दर्जा मुल्कपरस्ती है। जो मुल्क-परस्त नहीं है, कौम परस्त नहीं है, वह अपने दीन और ईमान से दूर है। ये मोहम्मद साहब कह गए हैं। तो हमारे मौलाना वन्दे मातरम् पर फिजूल के विवाद न करें। पिछले 50 सालों से ऐसे विवादों ने आम मुसलमान को क्या दिया है? हमारे नेता मुसलमानों के आर्थिक हालात पर, शिक्षा पर सोचें, लेकिन उस पर तो सोचने की फुर्सत उन्हें है ही नहीं।*

----------


## webshow

*लो फिर शुरू
लगे रहो मित्रों, लडने का कुछ तो बहाना चाहिए*
आख़िर कब समझोगे खुदको कि 
*हम पहले इंसान हैं और
मरने तक भी इंसान ही रहेंगे
खाली हात्थ आए थे
जाएंगे भी खाली हात्थ*
और
*जिसको नर्क जैसा मज़ा लेना है, वे आपस मे हिन्दू-मुस्लिम के नाम पर लडते रहें*
और
*जिन्हें स्वर्ग जैसा मज़ा लेना है, वे आपस मे मिलजुल कर प्यार मुब्बत से खुश रहें*





मेरे माता-पिता का कुछ भी धर्म हो लेकिन मेरा धर्म मेरा भारत है
और पूरी खुशी और आज़ादी के साथ बोलता हूं
मुझे अपने भारतिय होने पर गर्व है

----------


## webshow

माफ़ी चाहता हूं आप लड़ाऊ लोगों के सुत्र मे घुस आया और 
अपना विचार भी बताना ज़रूरी समझा
और आप रुको नहीं जारी रहो,
मैं चला अपनी मज़े की दुनिया मे
यहां इस फ़ार्म मे कई मज़े मज़े के सुत्र हैं, मेरा मत्लब आंखों की थंडक दिल का स्कून

----------


## navinc4u

> *लो फिर शुरू
> लगे रहो मित्रों, लडने का कुछ तो बहाना चाहिए*
> आख़िर कब समझोगे खुदको कि 
> *हम पहले इंसान हैं और
> मरने तक भी इंसान ही रहेंगे
> खाली हात्थ आए थे
> जाएंगे भी खाली हात्थ*
> और
> *जिसको नर्क जैसा मज़ा लेना है, वे आपस मे हिन्दू-मुस्लिम के नाम पर लडते रहें*
> ...


*देखिये यंही पर फर्क हो जाता है पहली फोटो नरेन्द्र मोदी जी है जिन्हों ने हाथ जोड़ कर विनम्रता से टोपी पहने से इनकार किया तो मीडिया हाथ दो कर पीछे पड़ गया मोदी को साम्प्रदायिक और टोपी न पहने को मुस्लिम समुदाय का अपमान बताने को / मीडिया खोज खाज कर उस उलेमा को भी ले आये और वो भी गरज गरज करे इसे अपना और मुस्लिम समुदाय का अपमान बताने लगा 
दूसरी फोटो अंसारी जी की है जिन्हों ने रामलीला मैदान मई भगवान राम सीता की आरती करने से मन करा दिया और भगवान को   हाथ जोड़ नमस्कार भी नहीं किया लेकिन वो एक धर्म निरपेछ व्यक्ती है और मीडिया ने इस खावर को दिखने योग्य भी नहीं समझा /क्या इस से हिन्दू धर्म का अपमान नहीं हुआ
लेकिन अंसारी जी के लिए धर्म का पालन निजी और मोदी के लिए साम्प्रदायिक क्यों हो जाता है ?
मेरे सूत्र का मकसद यही है*

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## dishadey

> *देखिये यंही पर फर्क हो जाता है पहली फोटो नरेन्द्र मोदी जी है जिन्हों ने हाथ जोड़ कर विनम्रता से टोपी पहने से इनकार किया तो मीडिया हाथ दो कर पीछे पड़ गया मोदी को साम्प्रदायिक और टोपी न पहने को मुस्लिम समुदाय का अपमान बताने को / मीडिया खोज खाज कर उस उलेमा को भी ले आये और वो भी गरज गरज करे इसे अपना और मुस्लिम समुदाय का अपमान बताने लगा 
> दूसरी फोटो अंसारी जी की है जिन्हों ने रामलीला मैदान मई भगवान राम सीता की आरती करने से मन करा दिया और भगवान को   हाथ जोड़ नमस्कार भी नहीं किया लेकिन वो एक धर्म निरपेछ व्यक्ती है और मीडिया ने इस खावर को दिखने योग्य भी नहीं समझा /क्या इस से हिन्दू धर्म का अपमान नहीं हुआ
> लेकिन अंसारी जी के लिए धर्म का पालन निजी और मोदी के लिए साम्प्रदायिक क्यों हो जाता है ?
> मेरे सूत्र का मकसद यही है*


सही कहा कितनी डबल पोलिसी है मीडिया की

----------


## navinc4u

> सही कहा कितनी डबल पोलिसी है मीडिया की


*देश में हो रहे भेद भाव की सुरुआत  अपने देश में ही हिन्दुओ के तीर्थ स्थल अमरनाथ यात्रा में जम्मू कश्मीर द्वारा अलग अलग तरह के टैक्स ( जजिया का एक रूप ) लगाये जाने के होती है* 
*अमरनाथ यात्रा करने वाले यात्रियों को रजिस्ट्रेसन करने के १५ रुपये देने पड़ते है बस और ट्रक तो लखनपुर चेक पोस्ट पर टोल टैक्स के अलावा अगर वो अमरनाथ यात्रा पर जा रहे है तो २8०० रुपये पर वहां देने पड़ते है और छोटी गाडियों को २३०० रुपये देने पड़ते है* 
*अगर कोई धार्मिक संस्था अपना लंगर आदि लगाना चाहते है तो उनको २५००० रुपये जो नॉन रेफुन्देब्ले है जम्मू कश्मीर सरकार को चुकाने पड़ते है* 
*अब इसे इस रूप में देखे सन २०११ में ८ लाख लोगो ने अमरनाथ यात्रा की तो जामु कश्मीर सरकार को रजिस्ट्रेसन के रूप में ही एक करोर बीस लाख रुपये मिल गए (रु.  १,२०,००,०००.०० )* 
*अब इस की तुलना हज यात्रा से करिए*

----------


## navinc4u

> *देश में हो रहे भेद भाव की सुरुआत  अपने देश में ही हिन्दुओ के तीर्थ स्थल अमरनाथ यात्रा में जम्मू कश्मीर द्वारा अलग अलग तरह के टैक्स ( जजिया का एक रूप ) लगाये जाने के होती है* 
> *अमरनाथ यात्रा करने वाले यात्रियों को रजिस्ट्रेसन करने के १५ रुपये देने पड़ते है बस और ट्रक तो लखनपुर चेक पोस्ट पर टोल टैक्स के अलावा अगर वो अमरनाथ यात्रा पर जा रहे है तो २8०० रुपये पर वहां देने पड़ते है और छोटी गाडियों को २३०० रुपये देने पड़ते है* 
> *अगर कोई धार्मिक संस्था अपना लंगर आदि लगाना चाहते है तो उनको २५००० रुपये जो नॉन रेफुन्देब्ले है जम्मू कश्मीर सरकार को चुकाने पड़ते है* 
> *अब इसे इस रूप में देखे सन २०११ में ८ लाख लोगो ने अमरनाथ यात्रा की तो जामु कश्मीर सरकार को रजिस्ट्रेसन के रूप में ही एक करोर बीस लाख रुपये मिल गए (रु.  १,२०,००,०००.०० )* 
> *अब इस की तुलना हज यात्रा से करिए*


http://www.vijayvaani.com/FrmPublicD...e.aspx?id=1233

----------


## navinc4u



----------


## navinc4u

*अब इसकी तुलना हज से करते है एक सेकुलर राष्ट्र में जिसमे 80 % करदाता हिन्दू है सरकार हज यात्रा करने पर सब्सीडी देती है और १५० करोड से ज्यादा का बजट इस लिए खर्च होता . इस के लिए बकायद मुस्लिम राष्ट्रों की भांति हज मंत्रालय है हज कमेटी और हज मामलों के मंत्री है इनका खर्च सब्सीडी के खर्च से अलग है 
एक सरकार जो गृहणी को दिए जाने वाले गैस सिलिंडर की सब्सीडी ख़त्म करना चाहती है किसानो को खाद पर दी जाने वाली सब्सीडी ख़त्म कर रही है और हिन्दुओ की तीर्थ यात्रा पर जजिया बसुलती है चाहे वो अमरनाथ यात्रा हो या फिर कैलाश मानसरोवर .हज यात्रियों को और सुविधा देने की वकालत करती है 
क्या हम एक धर्मनिरपछ भारत में में रह रहे है या मुग़ल साम्राज्य में 


http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...idy-mr-nirupam*

----------


## yogiraj_1984

दोस्त ये तो पहले ही साबित हो चूका है की हमारी सत्ता चलाने वाले मुगलों की औलाद हैं 
अब देखना ये है की कब हमें आजादी मिलेगी 

जय भारत 



> *अब इसकी तुलना हज से करते है एक सेकुलर राष्ट्र में जिसमे 80 % करदाता हिन्दू है सरकार हज यात्रा करने पर सब्सीडी देती है और १५० करोड से ज्यादा का बजट इस लिए खर्च होता . इस के लिए बकायद मुस्लिम राष्ट्रों की भांति हज मंत्रालय है हज कमेटी और हज मामलों के मंत्री है इनका खर्च सब्सीडी के खर्च से अलग है 
> एक सरकार जो गृहणी को दिए जाने वाले गैस सिलिंडर की सब्सीडी ख़त्म करना चाहती है किसानो को खाद पर दी जाने वाली सब्सीडी ख़त्म कर रही है और हिन्दुओ की तीर्थ यात्रा पर जजिया बसुलती है चाहे वो अमरनाथ यात्रा हो या फिर कैलाश मानसरोवर .हज यात्रियों को और सुविधा देने की वकालत करती है 
> क्या हम एक धर्मनिरपछ भारत में में रह रहे है या मुग़ल साम्राज्य में 
> 
> 
> http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...idy-mr-nirupam*

----------


## navinc4u

> *अब इसकी तुलना हज से करते है एक सेकुलर राष्ट्र में जिसमे 80 % करदाता हिन्दू है सरकार हज यात्रा करने पर सब्सीडी देती है और १५० करोड से ज्यादा का बजट इस लिए खर्च होता . इस के लिए बकायद मुस्लिम राष्ट्रों की भांति हज मंत्रालय है हज कमेटी और हज मामलों के मंत्री है इनका खर्च सब्सीडी के खर्च से अलग है 
> एक सरकार जो गृहणी को दिए जाने वाले गैस सिलिंडर की सब्सीडी ख़त्म करना चाहती है किसानो को खाद पर दी जाने वाली सब्सीडी ख़त्म कर रही है और हिन्दुओ की तीर्थ यात्रा पर जजिया बसुलती है चाहे वो अमरनाथ यात्रा हो या फिर कैलाश मानसरोवर .हज यात्रियों को और सुविधा देने की वकालत करती है 
> क्या हम एक धर्मनिरपछ भारत में में रह रहे है या मुग़ल साम्राज्य में 
> 
> http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...idy-mr-nirupam*


*हालांकी 150 करोड़ का फिगर भी सरकार द्वारा दिया गया है अगर ठीक से देखा जाए तो हर साल 15 लाख हज यात्री मक्का जाते है जिनसे जाने आने और ठहराने के लिए मात्र 16000 रुपये लिए जाते है अगर कोई अपने खर्चे से जाए तो ये खर्च कम से कम 50000 रुपये आता है यानी प्रति यात्री सरकार का खर्च 34000  रुपये होता है ये खर्च हज कमेटी के प्रशासनिक खर्च और हज मामलों के मंत्रालय के खर्च के आलावा है यानी हज पर होना वाला खर्च किसी भी हालत में 550 से 600 करोड़ से कम नहीं बैठता 
मजेदार बात ये है धर्म को अफीम बताने बाले कमुनिस्ट भी इस खर्च को जायज बताते है*

----------


## navinc4u

> दोस्त ये तो पहले ही साबित हो चूका है की हमारी सत्ता चलाने वाले मुगलों की औलाद हैं 
> अब देखना ये है की कब हमें आजादी मिलेगी 
> 
> जय भारत


*समस्या ये है भारत की जनता अभी भी व्यक्ती मोह से छुटकारा नहीं पा पायी है और बजाये मुद्दों के व्यकियो के नाम पर वोट करती है जबकी मुस्लिम समाज देश के बजाये मुस्लिम भाईचारे को ज्यादा महत्त्व देते है और भांड नेता इस बात का फायदा उठाते है मीडिया अभी तपे तपाये नेताओ से ज्यादा सोनिया और राहुल को महत्त्व दे रहा है और कांग्रेस तो इसे भांडो की जमात है की अजित जोगी सोनिया को खुश करने के लिए इसाई बन जाते है और सोनिया उनको विद्याचरण शुक्ल , श्यामाचरण शुक्ल और कमलनाथ जैसे बरिष्ठ नेताओ को दरकिनार कर उनको छतीसगढ़ का मुख्यमंत्री बना देती है 
उनकी देखा देखी पिग्विजय भी अपना धर्मपरिवर्तन करवा कर हिन्दुओ को गाली देना अपना धर्म बना लेते है और कांग्रेस में महासचिव बन जाते है 
फिर देश की जनता को राहुल में प्रधानमंत्री दिखे तो इस देश की किस्मत पर रोना आता है*

----------


## biji pande

राहुल के अंदर प्रधानमन्त्री क्या किसी गाँव का प्रधान बनने की योग्यता नहीं है

----------


## navinc4u

> राहुल के अंदर प्रधानमन्त्री क्या किसी गाँव का प्रधान बनने की योग्यता नहीं है


*बिजी जी 
हम लोग ये बात करते रहते है की राहुल में प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की योग्यता है या नहीं और चुन कर भेज देते है पिग्विजय या प्रमोद तिवारी जैसो को 
राहुल गांधी का विरोध करने पंहुचे एक  युवक जो उस  प्रदेश से था जिस  ने प्रमोद तिवारी को चुन कर भेजा  इस तिवारी ने लात घूंसों से पीटा
राहुल मंच पर बैठ कर उत्तर प्रदेश की जनता को भिकारी कह रहे थे और ये क्रतघन  ताली बजा रहा था 
कोई प्रमोद तिवारी से पूछे ये संसद में राहुल गांधी की मेहरवानी से है या उत्तर प्रदेश की जनता के वोट से
जब तक हम प्रमोद तिवारी जैसो को संसंद में भेजते रहेगे हम को ये दुर्दशा झेलनी पड़ेगी*

----------


## biji pande

जी नविन भाई ये हमारे शहर की ही घटना है .हमारा तो सर शर्म से झुक जाता है की ये हमारे प्रतिनिधि के रूप में जाने जाते हैं

----------


## kamini singh

> *यहां हिन्दी के पारिभाषिक नामों से नावाक़िफ़ भाइयों की सुविधा की ख़ातिर मैं कुछ शब्दार्थ पेश कर रहा हूं ताकि किसी को भी यह अटपटा न लगे कि कहां काबा और कहां मन्दिर ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मन्दिर का अर्थ ‘भवन‘ होता है ।
> 
> 
> आजकल यह शब्द केवल उस भवन के लिए बोला जाता है जहां ईश्वर की स्तुति वंदना और पूजा उपासना की जाती है ।
> ...



veri nice...........

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *बिजी जी 
> हम लोग ये बात करते रहते है की राहुल में प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की योग्यता है या नहीं और चुन कर भेज देते है पिग्विजय या प्रमोद तिवारी जैसो को 
> राहुल गांधी का विरोध करने पंहुचे एक  युवक जो उस  प्रदेश से था जिस  ने प्रमोद तिवारी को चुन कर भेजा  इस तिवारी ने लात घूंसों से पीटा
> राहुल मंच पर बैठ कर उत्तर प्रदेश की जनता को भिकारी कह रहे थे और ये क्रतघन  ताली बजा रहा था 
> कोई प्रमोद तिवारी से पूछे ये संसद में राहुल गांधी की मेहरवानी से है या उत्तर प्रदेश की जनता के वोट से
> जब तक हम प्रमोद तिवारी जैसो को संसंद में भेजते रहेगे हम को ये दुर्दशा झेलनी पड़ेगी*


ये लोग आज भी उस पुरानी अंग्रेजी व्यवस्था और जी हुजुरी और तलवे चाटने की राजनीति करते हैं. उस दिन इन लोगों ने जो हरकत की शर्मनाक थी और केवल इसलिए की क्योंकि इनको उस राहुल की नज़र में अपने नंबर बढ़ाने की जरुरत लग रही थी.

----------


## navinc4u

> ये लोग आज भी उस पुरानी अंग्रेजी व्यवस्था और जी हुजुरी और तलवे चाटने की राजनीति करते हैं. उस दिन इन लोगों ने जो हरकत की शर्मनाक थी और केवल इसलिए की क्योंकि इनको उस राहुल की नज़र में अपने नंबर बढ़ाने की जरुरत लग रही थी.


*सबसे बड़ी कमी जनता की है किसी कांग्रेसी से पूछो वो मंत्री , प्रधानमंत्री , मुख्यमंत्री या विधायक कैसे वो वजाय ये कहने की की जनता के वोटो से वो वंहा तक पंहुचा ये वोलेगा सोनिया गांधी की मेहरवानी से 
राज्य या देश की कोई भी योजना जनता द्वारा दिए गए पैसे से चलाती है लेकिन राहुल गांधी बहुत बेशर्मी से वोलते है हम पैसा भेजते है क्या ये पैसा राहुल गांधी के खानदान की बपौती है जो उनके द्वारा भेजा जाता है
कांग्रेसी बहुत गर्व से किसी भी केन्द्रीय योजाना को सोनिया की मेहरवानी बताते है जैसे योजना में लगा पैसा सोनिया दहेज़ में इटली से लाई है
हर योजना का नाम इस परिवार के नाम पर रक्खा जाता . कोई पूछे क्यों?
जनता को इन कांग्रेसीयो को बताना होगा की संसद में ये लोग जा रहे है जनता के वोट से . हवाई जहाज में घूम  रहे है जनता के पैसे के वदौलत , देश का विकास हो रहा जनता के पैसे और मेहनत की बदौलत 
और इनकी माई बाप सोनिया के सरे ठाट भी जनता के पैसे से है इनलोगों को जब तक जनता औकात नहीं दिखायेगी ये लोग देश और देश की जनता को गुलाम और सोनिया को देश का माई बाप समझाते रहेगे*

----------


## swami ji

*एस में में कुछ बोलूगा तो सुत्राज ही बांध हो जायेगा ,,,, यार एस लिए मेरे मों को आप समाज लो यारो ,,,में हिन्दू वादी हु ,,,*

----------


## navinc4u

> *एस में में कुछ बोलूगा तो सुत्राज ही बांध हो जायेगा ,,,, यार एस लिए मेरे मों को आप समाज लो यारो ,,,में हिन्दू वादी हु ,,,*


*स्वामी जी हम लोगो के चुप रहने का नतीजा है ये नेता लोग अपने को हम लोगो का माई बाप समझाने लगे है आज शरद पवार को एक थप्पड़ मारने पर इतना बबाल , हर दल इसे लोकतंत्र की हत्या बता रहा है सब निंदा कर रहे है और एन सी पी तो पुणे बंद का आयोजन कर रही है 
इन लोगो की जवान तब क्यों बंद थी जब प्रमोद तिवारी और जितिन प्रसाद एक युवक को लात घूंसों से पीट रहे थे 
सारा फर्क इसी बात का है वो युवक आम जन था और शरद पवार एक नेता*

----------


## Prakash87

*वह खून कहो किस मतलब का
जिसमें उबाल का नाम नहीं।
वह खून कहो किस मतलब का
आ सके देश के काम नहीं।

वह खून कहो किस मतलब का
जिसमें जीवन, न रवानी है!
जो परवश होकर बहता है,
वह खून नहीं, पानी है!

उस दिन लोगों ने सही-सही
खूँ की कीमत पहचानी थी।
जिस दिन सुभाष ने बर्मा में

मॉंगी उनसे कुरबानी थी।

बोले, "स्वतंत्रता की खातिर
बलिदान तुम्हें करना होगा।
तुम बहुत जी चुके हो जग में,
लेकिन आगे मरना होगा।

आज़ादी के चरणों में जो,
जयमाल चढ़ाई जाएगी।
वह सुनो, तुम्हारे शीशों के
फूलों से गूँथी जाएगी।

आजादी का संग्राम कहीं
पैसे पर खेला जाता है?
यह शीश कटाने का सौदा
नंगे सर झेला जाता है"

यूँ कहते-कहते वक्ता की
आंखों में खून उतर आया!
मुख रक्त-वर्ण हो दमक उठा
दमकी उनकी रक्तिम काया!

आजानु-बाहु ऊँची करके,
वे बोले, "रक्त मुझे देना।
इसके बदले भारत की
आज़ादी तुम मुझसे लेना।"

हो गई सभा में उथल-पुथल,
सीने में दिल न समाते थे।
स्वर इनकलाब के नारों के
कोसों तक छाए जाते थे।

“हम देंगे-देंगे खून”
शब्द बस यही सुनाई देते थे।
रण में जाने को युवक खड़े
तैयार दिखाई देते थे।

बोले सुभाष, "इस तरह नहीं,
बातों से मतलब सरता है।
लो, यह कागज़, है कौन यहॉं
आकर हस्ताक्षर करता है?

इसको भरनेवाले जन को
सर्वस्व-समर्पण काना है।
अपना तन-मन-धन-जन-जीवन
माता को अर्पण करना है।

पर यह साधारण पत्र नहीं,
आज़ादी का परवाना है।
इस पर तुमको अपने तन का
कुछ उज्जवल रक्त गिराना है!

वह आगे आए जिसके तन में
खून भारतीय बहता हो।
वह आगे आए जो अपने को
हिंदुस्तानी कहता हो!

वह आगे आए, जो इस पर
खूनी हस्ताक्षर करता हो!
मैं कफ़न बढ़ाता हूँ,
आएजो इसको हँसकर लेता हो!"

सारी जनता हुंकार उठी-
हम आते हैं, हम आते हैं!
माता के चरणों में यह लो,
हम अपना रक्त चढाते हैं!

साहस से बढ़े युबक उस दिन,
देखा, बढ़ते ही आते थे!
चाकू-छुरी कटारियों से,
वे अपना रक्त गिराते थे!

फिर उस रक्त की स्याही में,
वे अपनी कलम डुबाते थे!
आज़ादी के परवाने पर
हस्ताक्षर करते जाते थे!

उस दिन तारों ने देखा था
हिंदुस्तानी विश्वास नया।
जब लिक्खा महा रणवीरों ने
ख़ूँ से अपना इतिहास नया।*

----------


## navinc4u

*भारत का दुर्भाग्य और दोहरी न्याय व्यवस्था देखे 
प्रमोद तिवारी युवक को लात घूंसों से पीटा मीडिया में सबने देख सरे आम बयान किये पर कोई अफ़सोस नहीं , सिर्फ FIR अंतरिम जमानत कभी जेल नहीं जायेगे 
जतिन प्रसाद युवक को लात घूंसों से पीटा मीडिया में सबने देख सरे आम बयान किये पर कोई अफ़सोस नहीं , सिर्फ FIR अंतरिम जमानत कभी जेल नहीं जायेगे 
हरविंदर सिर्फ थप्पड़ मारा बदले में मंत्री के पी ऐ ने मारा लेकिन १४ दिन की जेल 
हरविंदर को एन सी पी कार्यकर्ता ने थप्पड़ मारा लेकिन कार्यकर्त्ता की कोई FIR भी नहीं 
जब तक हम प्रमोद तेवरी जैसो को जितायेगे हम इसी ही जिल्लत झेलेगे*

----------


## Prakash87

मालेगांव विस्फोट के सिलसिले में सात मुसलमानों की रिहाई के अदालती फैसले पर स्वामी असीमानंद ने सवाल उठाया है। उनका कहना है कि उन्होंने इस बारे में दवाब में बयान दिया था। पहले उन्होंने विस्फोट के लिए कथित तौर पर हिंदू चरमपंथियों को जिम्मेदार बताया था। असीमानंद के इस बयान के बाद अदालत ने इस कांड में गिरफ्तार सात मुसलमानों को जमानत पर रिहा करने के आदेश दिए थे। लेकिन असीमानंद का कहना है कि वे उस बयान से मुकर चुके हैं।
राष्ट्रपति प्रतिभा पाटील को भेजे एक ज्ञापन में असीमानंद ने यह आरोप भी लगाया है कि उन्हें ‘उनके धर्म के कारण’ प्रताड़ित किया जा रहा है। इस ज्ञापन की प्रतिलिपि प्रधानमंत्री, गृहमंत्री और राष्ट्रीय मानवाधिकार आयोग को भी भेजी गई है। अपने बयान में नबकुमार सरकार उर्फ असीमानंद ने कहा है: ‘दबाव में दिए उस बयान को, जो वापस लिया जा चुका है, मालेगांव कांड के अभियुक्तों के पक्ष में कैसे माना माना जा सकता है, जबकि किसी अदालत ने मेरे वापस लिए गए बयान पर व्यवस्था नहीं दी है? राष्ट्रीय जांच एजंसी (एनआईए) ने किस बिना पर विस्फोटों के अभियुक्तों की जमानत का समर्थन किया। ये अभियुक्त पहले ही अपराध स्वीकार कर चुके हैं और इस बाबत जानकारियां भारत सरकार ने अमेरिका और संयुक्त राष्ट्र से साझा की हंै?’ असीमानंद को 2007 में मक्का मसजिद विस्फोट के सिलसिले में गिरफ्तार किया गया था।  
असीमानंद का कहना है: ‘यह न्याय का कैसा उपहास है! एक तरफ दबाव में दिए बयानों के आधार पर मेरे जैसे हिंदू संन्यासी को जांच एजंसियां और सरकार के हाथों अकल्पनीय और असहनीय अपमान झेलना पड़ रहा है और दूसरी ओर गृह मंत्रालय और एनआईए के रुख के कारण मालेगांव कांड के अभियुक्तों को जमानत दे दी गई।’
नवंबर 2010 में स्वामी असीमानंद को सीबीआई अधिकारियों ने हरिद्वार में गिरफ्तार किया था। वे दिल्ली की तरफ आ रहे थे। उन्होंने अपने ज्ञापन में कहा है कि सीबीआई अधिकारियों ने रास्ते में कई बार अंधेरे में गाड़ी रोककर मुझे जमीन पर रेंगने को मजबूर किया। मेरी कनपटी पर पिस्तौल रखकर उन्होंने धमकी दी कि अगर उनका कहा नहीं माना तो वे मुझे गोली मार देंगे। मेरे इनकार करने पर उन्होंने धमकी दी कि वे सामने से आने वाले वाहनों के सामने धकेल देंगे और मेरी मौत को हादसे का रूप दे देंगे। इस हालत में मैंने शर्म के साथ महसूस किया कि एक हिंदू के नाते मेरे कोई मानवाधिकार नहीं हैं। अपने धर्म के कारण मुझे प्रतारणा झेलनी पड़ी। हिरासत में मुझे तनहाई में रखा गया। सारी उम्मीदें खो देने के बाद, और अपने परिवार के सदस्यों को बचाने के लिए मैं उनके दबाव, जुल्म के आगे झुक गया।’
उनका आरोप है कि सीबीआई अधिकारियों

ने 164 बयान देने के लिए उन्हें ‘यातना’  दी। न्यायिक हिरासत में भी सीबीआई और एनआईए अधिकारियोंने बिना रोकटोक नियमविरुद्ध उनसे  पूछताछ की। ‘कई बार आधी रात के बाद भी मुझसे बेजा बरताव किया गया और कई विस्फोटों के अभियुक्त की तरह पूछताछ की गई। उन्होंने यह धमकी भी दी कि अगर मंैने उनकी बात नहीं मानी तो मेरी मां, भाई और अन्य नातेदारों को जान से मार देंगे।’
असीमानंद ने आगे कहा है कि 18 दिसंबर, 2010 को जब उन्हें दिल्ली में मजिस्ट्रेट के सामने पेश किया गया, सीबीआई अधिकारी सादे कपड़ों में वहां मौजूद थे। उनमें से एक ने उन्हें ‘निर्देशों’ के अनुसार चलने को कहा और उन्होंने एक टाइप किया बयान दिया।
उनके अनुसार ‘भारी मानसिक और शारीरिक दबाव के कारण मैं मजिस्ट्रेट के सामने यह कहने का साहस नहीं जुटा सका कि मैं यह यह बयान मजबूरी में दे रहा हूं।’
असीमानंद ने ‘असहनीय शारीरिक प्रताड़ना’ का स्पष्ट ब्योरा देते हुए कहा है कि ‘ उन लोगों ने संकेत दिया कि अगर मैं उनके कहे मुताबिक नहीं चला तो मेरी मां को हुबली से लाया जाएगा। उनके सामने मुझे नग्न करके अपमानित किया जाएगा।’
‘जब मैं न्यायिक हिरासत में तिहाड़ में था, मुझे कोठरी में दो मुसलिम कैदियों के साथ रखा गया। वे मेरे बारे में जानते थे। मैं विचित्र हालत में था। मेरे पास धमकियों का मुकाबला करने की हिम्मत नहीं थी। मैंने वही किया जो सीबीआई अधिकारी चाहते थे।’
उन्होंने कहा कि पंद्रह जनवरी, 2011 को उन्हें केंद्रीय जेल अंबाला के ‘उप’ अधीक्षक के कक्ष में ले जाया गया, जहां एनआईए अधिकारी मौजूद थे। उन्होंने उन्हें बयान का प्रारूप दिया और निर्देश दिया कि वे इस बयान को मजिस्ट्रेट के सामने पेश करें। 
‘अधिकारियों के इस दबाव के बाद मैंने पंचकूला कोर्ट में यही बयान दिया। राजस्थान एटीएस ने भी उन पर दबाव डाला कि वे एक अर्जी लिखें और अजमेर बम कांड में वादामाफ गवाह बन जाएं।’
असीमानंद ने अपने ज्ञापन में कहा है: ‘राष्ट्रपति महोदया, मैंने अकल्पनीय शारीरिक और मानसिक दबाव में अपराध स्वीकार करने का बयान दिया था। किसी भी अदालत ने इस बयान पर व्यवस्था नहीं दी। मालेगांव कांड के अभियुक्तों को, मेरे वापस लिए गए बयान के आधार पर, क्यों जमानत दी गई, जबकि इस मामले में वे अपना अपराध स्वीकार कर चुके थे। मुझे लगता है कि मुझे हिंदू होने के कारण निशाना बनाया गया।’
उन्होंने यह भी कहा है कि ‘राष्ट्रपति महोदया, यह बात हैरतनाक है कि समझौता   बम कांड में लश्करे-तैयबा और हूजी आतंकवादियों का हाथ सिद्ध होने और इस बाबत अमेरिका और संयुक्त राष्ट्र को सूचना देने के बाद गृह मंत्रालय ने पलटी मार ली और जबरन लिए बयान के आधार पर कार्रवाई करने में लग गया, जबकि इस बयान से मैं पलट चुका था।’

----------


## Prakash87

*असीमानंद का दर्द, कहा-'मां के सामने मेरे कपड़े उतारने की धमकी देते थे वो'*

http://www.bhaskar.com/article/HAR-H...d-2600664.html

*
ब्लैक  बोर्ड पर सीबीआई, एटीएस और नेशनल इंवेस्टीगेशन एजेंसी (एनआईए) के अधिकारी  अपनी कहानी लिखते थे और मुझे उस कहानी को याद कर कोर्ट में यही सब बोलने के  लिए कहा जाता था।* 


साथ  ही धमकी दी जाती थी कि अगर ऐसा नहीं किया, तो जान से मार देंगे। मेरे  परिवार को भी मारने की बात कही जाती थी। इतना ही नहीं, मुझे यह भी कहा गया  कि अगर बयान हमारे मुताबिक नहीं दिए, तो मेरी मां के सामने मेरे कपड़े  उतारे जाएंगे। 


सुरक्षा एजेंसियों की इस प्रताड़ना की वजह  से ही मैंने बयान दिए। यह सब बातें समझौता व अन्य ब्लॉस्ट में आरोपी स्वामी  असीमानंद ने अपने पत्र में लिखी हैं और यह पत्र भारत की राष्ट्रपति, गृह  मंत्री, ह्यूमन राइट्स, केबिनेट सेक्रेटरी, सुप्रीम कोर्ट, पंजाब एंड  हरियाणा हाई कोर्ट, जयपुर हाई कोर्ट, हैदराबाद हाईकोर्ट, मुंबई हाई कोर्ट,  दिल्ली हाईकोर्ट व मध्यप्रदेश हाईकोर्ट के चीफ जस्टिस को भेजा है। 


असीमानंद  ने पत्र में आगे लिखा है कि अधिकारियों की इन हरकतों की वजह से मुझे अपने  हिन्दू होने पर शर्म आ रही है। मुझे जमानत नहीं दी गई, जबकि मालेगांव  ब्लॉस्ट के सात आरोपियों को जमानत दे दी गई। क्योंकि वे मुस्लिम हैं और मैं  हिन्दू और मेरे कोई मानवाधिकार नहीं हैं। स्वामी असीमानंद ने यह पत्र उस  बात से परेशान होकर लिखा है कि मालेगांव ब्लॉस्ट के सात आरोपियों को जमानत  दे दी गई, जबकि वे अपना जुर्म कबूल कर चुके हैं, जबकि उन्हें जमानत नहीं दी  जा रही। असीमानंद फिलहाल अम्बाला सेंट्रल जेल में बंद हैं। 


*लश्कर ए तैयबा का हाथ था तो मुझे क्यों फंसाया*


स्वामी  असीमानंद के पत्र में लिखा है कि समझौता ब्लॉस्ट की जिम्मेदारी सबसे पहले  लश्कर ए तैयबा ने ली थी। जिसके तीन आतंकवादी पकड़े भी गए थे और उन्होंने  कबूल किया था कि समझौता ब्लॉस्ट उन्हीं की देन है और पैसा दाउद इब्राहिम ने  दिया था। इन तीनों आरोपियों का नाकरे टेस्ट भी हो चुका है। जब ये बात कबूल  चुके थे, तो उन्हें क्यों इस मामले में फंसाया गया। 


*याचिका पर एनआईए को नोटिस* 


मेरे  मानवाधिकार नहीं : असीमानंद ने लिखा है मुझे जमानत नहीं दी गई, जबकि  मालेगांव ब्लॉस्ट के सात आरोपियों को जमानत दे दी गई। क्योंकि वे मुस्लिम  हैं और मैं हिन्दू और मेरे कोई मानवाधिकार नहीं हैं। 


चंडीगढ़.  समझौता एक्सप्रैस ब्लास्ट मामले के आरोपी स्वामी असीमानंद की याचिका पर  पंजाब एवं हरियाणा हाईकोर्ट ने नेशनल इंवेस्टीगेटिंग एजेंसी (एनआइर्ए) को  नोटिस जारी किया है। असीमानंद ने याचिका में पंचकूला की स्पेशल कोर्ट के उस  फैसले को चुनौती दी है जिसमें स्पेशल कोर्ट ने समझौता एक्सप्रैस ब्लास्ट  साइट से मिले नमूनों को अजमेर, हैदराबाद,मालेगांव व भोडासा ब्लास्ट साइट से  मिले नमूनों को हैदराबाद की सीएफएसएल की लैब में मिलाने की अनुमति दी है। 


स्वामी  असीमानंद ने हाईकोर्ट में याचिका दायर कर कहा कि एनआईए जानबूझ कर नमूनों  के मिलान के बहाने उसे फंसाना चाहती है। अदालत ने मामले पर एक दिसंबर के  लिए सुनवाई तय की है। समझौता एक्सप्रेस में धमाका 18 सितंबर की देर रात व  19 सितंबर 2007 की सुबह किया गया था। 


इसमें 68 लोग मरे थे  जबकि 12 लोग गंभीर रूप से घायल हो गए थे। एनएआई ने विस्फोटकों की सील खोल  इनकी जांच करने की मांग की थी जिसे पंचकूला की स्पेशल कोर्ट ने स्वीकार कर  लिया था। कोर्ट के फैसले के खिलाफ स्वामी ने हाईकोर्ट में दस्तक देकर इसे  खारिज करने की मांग की। कहा गया कि जांच का आदेश दिया गया तो उनके खिलाफ  झूठे मामले दर्ज कर उन्हें प्रताड़ित किया जाएगा।

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

इन जैसो के साथ ऐसा ही सलूक होना चाहिए. दे डिजर्व इत्.

----------


## Prakash87

> *असीमानंद का दर्द, कहा-'मां के सामने मेरे कपड़े उतारने की धमकी देते थे वो'*
> 
> http://www.bhaskar.com/article/HAR-H...d-2600664.html
> 
> *
> ब्लैक  बोर्ड पर सीबीआई, एटीएस और नेशनल इंवेस्टीगेशन एजेंसी (एनआईए) के अधिकारी  अपनी कहानी लिखते थे और मुझे उस कहानी को याद कर कोर्ट में यही सब बोलने के  लिए कहा जाता था।* 
> 
> 
> साथ  ही धमकी दी जाती थी कि अगर ऐसा नहीं किया, तो जान से मार देंगे। मेरे  परिवार को भी मारने की बात कही जाती थी। इतना ही नहीं, मुझे यह भी कहा गया  कि अगर बयान हमारे मुताबिक नहीं दिए, तो मेरी मां के सामने मेरे कपड़े  उतारे जाएंगे। 
> ...


[IMG]


> इन जैसो के साथ ऐसा ही सलूक होना चाहिए. दे डिजर्व इत्.


[/IMG]

*अगर यह हिन्दुस्तान न होता कोई दूसरा मुल्क होता तो इन -*



का हाल कुछ इस तरह होता ...



*मगर धन्य है हमारा देश जहाँ बेगुनाह और गुनेहगार का फर्क "धर्म" के नाम पर हो रहा है.हिन्दू के कोई मानवाधिकार नहीं हैं।*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by anushka


आपको जान कर आश्चर्य होगा की अमेरिका में गिरफ्तार हुए आई एस आई एजेंट गुलाम नबी फई के इन भारतीय लोगों से भी सम्बन्ध थे. ये है भारत में सेकुलर ढोंग के जाने पहचाने चेहरा.
दूसरे अख़बारों ने भी फई के भारतीय लिंक पर ये  लिखा है.



http://www.deccanchronicle.com/chann...s-isi-plan-074

जरा इन नामों पर गौर करें.

१- लेखक और संपादक कुलदीप नैयर
२- अग्निवेश
३- दिलीप पडगांवकर
४-मीरवाइज उमर फारूक
५-राजेंद्र सच्चर [ये ही सच्चर कमिटी के चीफ है जिन्होंने एक तरह से ये पूरा देश मुसलमानों को देने की सिपारिश की है . अब पता चला क्यों की है ]
६ – पत्रकार गौतम नवलखा,
७- इंडिया टुडे के ब्योरो चीफ हरिंदर बवेजा,
८- मनोज जोशी,
९- हामिदा नईम,
१०- वेद भसीन,
११- जेडी मोहम्मद
१२- अरुंधती रॉय
१३-यासीन मालिक
१४- कांग्रेस के महासचिव दिग्विजय सिंह:nasrudin:


मजेदार बात ये है इनमे से ज्यादातर लोग सोनिया गाँधी की अगुयाई में चलने वाली राष्ट्रिय सलाहाकार समित में सामिल नाम है तभी न तो अफजल गुरु को फांसी हो पाती है और न हम पाकिस्तान से पूरी ताकत से बात कर पाते है वाल्की हमारे प्रधानमंत्री जी पाकिस्तान से इसे बात करते है जैसे हम गुनहगार और वो इन्साफ करने वाला राष्ट्र हो ( प्रधानमत्री चाहे भी तो क्या कर सकते है उनको तो सोनिया गांधी का हुक्म बजाना है )
 राष्ट्रिय सलाहाकार समित का सारा ध्यान इस बात पर केन्द्रित है की कैसे हिन्दू आतंकबाद को साबित करे फिर चाहे झूठे सबूत लाने पड़े या किसी निर्दोष को फ़साना पड़े*

----------


## navinc4u

*लीजिये इसरात जन्हा मामला भी सी बी आइ ( कांग्रेस बचाओ इंस्टिट्यूट ) को दे दिया गया 
ये वो ही सी बी आइ है जो एक सामान्य मामले ( अरुशी हत्या कांड ) की जांच ठीक से न कर सकी लेकिन बाल कृष्ण के पासपोर्ट की जाँच बहुत तत्परता से की अनेक मामलो में जन्हा हिन्दू संगठनो को फ़साना हो या कांग्रेस की सरकार बचानी हो ये एजेंसी बहुत तेज काम करती है और स्वामी   असीमानंद कांड ये साबित हो चूका है की डरा धमाका कर झूठे सबूत हासिल करने में इसका कोई सानी नहीं 
गुजरात पुलिस ने 15 जून, 2004 को 19 वर्षीय इशरत जहां, जावेद शेख उर्फ प्रणेश पिल्लै और पाकिस्तानी नागरिक अमजद अली राना व जीशान जौहर को अहमदाबाद के सरदार पटेल अंतरराष्ट्रीय हवाई अड्डे के करीब कोतरपुर में एक मुठभेड़ में मार गिराया था। पुलिस ने दावा किया था कि ये चारों पाकिस्तानी आतंकी संगठन लश्कर-ए-तैयबा से जुड़े थे और मुख्यमंत्री मोदी की हत्या की फिराक में थे।

हेडली ने भी लिया था नाम

मुंबई आतंकी हमले मामले में अमेरिकी जांच एंजेसी के हत्थे चढ़े पाकिस्तानी मूल के डेविड कोलमैन हेडली ने इशरत और जावेद को लश्कर का सदस्य बताया था। हेडली के मुताबिक जावेद ने ही आतंकी वारदातों को अंजाम देने के लिए इशरत को लश्कर से जोड़ा था। यह बात भी सामने आई थी कि मई, 2004 में जावेद व इशरत अहमदाबाद के एक होटल में रुके थे और उन्होंने कई अहम स्थलों की रेकी की थी।

विपक्ष की प्रतिक्रियाएं:-

-गुजरात दंगों और फर्जी मुठभेड़ मामलों के अंतिम लाभार्थी मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी और तत्कालीन गृह राज्यमंत्री अमित शाह थे। उनके खिलाफ मामला दर्ज होना चाहिए।-अर्जुन मोढवाडिया [गुजरात कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष]

मुठभेड़ असली है या नकली यह जांच और न्यायिक दायरे की बात है। गुजरात पुलिस को बदनाम कर उसका नैतिक बल तोड़ने का प्रयास किया जा रहा है।- विजय रूपाणी [गुजरात भाजपा महासचिव]

इशरत गरीब परिवार का सहारा थी। पुलिस ने सिर्फ उसकी ही हत्या नहीं बल्कि पूरे परिवार को मार डाला। हम सरकार से मुआवजे की मांग पर भी विचार कर रहे हैं।-रऊफ लाला [इशरत जहां के चाचा]
अब कांग्रेस की तत्परता देखिये ऊपर के सारे सबूत को दरकिनार कर इसरात जन्हा को शहीद बताने पर तुली है यंही आतंकबादी को मरने से पहले सोनिया जी रजामंदी लेनी होगी*

----------


## yogiraj_1984

दोस्त 
ऐसे तो सभी को सक की नज़रों से देखा जा सकता है 
हर डिपार्टमेंट में काम करने वाले हमारे ही भाई बंडू हैं 
बस सोच बदलने की जरुरत है 
वो सबसे पहले अपने से ही शुरुवात करना अच्छा है 
हमें ये सभी बातें चुनाव के समय याद रखनी चाहिय
जय भारत  



> *लीजिये इसरात जन्हा मामला भी सी बी आइ ( कांग्रेस बचाओ इंस्टिट्यूट ) को दे दिया गया 
> ये वो ही सी बी आइ है जो एक सामान्य मामले ( अरुशी हत्या कांड ) की जांच ठीक से न कर सकी लेकिन बाल कृष्ण के पासपोर्ट की जाँच बहुत तत्परता से की अनेक मामलो में जन्हा हिन्दू संगठनो को फ़साना हो या कांग्रेस की सरकार बचानी हो ये एजेंसी बहुत तेज काम करती है और स्वामी   असीमानंद कांड ये साबित हो चूका है की डरा धमाका कर झूठे सबूत हासिल करने में इसका कोई सानी नहीं 
> गुजरात पुलिस ने 15 जून, 2004 को 19 वर्षीय इशरत जहां, जावेद शेख उर्फ प्रणेश पिल्लै और पाकिस्तानी नागरिक अमजद अली राना व जीशान जौहर को अहमदाबाद के सरदार पटेल अंतरराष्ट्रीय हवाई अड्डे के करीब कोतरपुर में एक मुठभेड़ में मार गिराया था। पुलिस ने दावा किया था कि ये चारों पाकिस्तानी आतंकी संगठन लश्कर-ए-तैयबा से जुड़े थे और मुख्यमंत्री मोदी की हत्या की फिराक में थे।
> 
> हेडली ने भी लिया था नाम
> 
> मुंबई आतंकी हमले मामले में अमेरिकी जांच एंजेसी के हत्थे चढ़े पाकिस्तानी मूल के डेविड कोलमैन हेडली ने इशरत और जावेद को लश्कर का सदस्य बताया था। हेडली के मुताबिक जावेद ने ही आतंकी वारदातों को अंजाम देने के लिए इशरत को लश्कर से जोड़ा था। यह बात भी सामने आई थी कि मई, 2004 में जावेद व इशरत अहमदाबाद के एक होटल में रुके थे और उन्होंने कई अहम स्थलों की रेकी की थी।
> 
> विपक्ष की प्रतिक्रियाएं:-
> ...

----------


## bawa009

हमारा खून पानी है 
centralcentral 41

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

central 14:rofl:

----------


## navinc4u

*अब कपिल सिब्बल साहब नया सिफूगा देखिये क्योकी इन्टरनेट पर मोहम्मद साहब के चित्र पड़े है इसलिए सोशल नेट्वोर्किंग साईट बैन होनी चाहिए 
ध्यान रहे ये वो ही लोग है जो मकबूल फ़िदा हुसैन द्वारा हिन्दू देवी देवताओ के नग्न चित्र बनाने को अभिव्काती की स्वतन्त्रता और कुछ संगठनो द्वारा इस बात के विरोध को फस्टीस बताते थे 
यानी आप हिन्दू देवी देवताओ के नग्न चित्र बनाने को स्वतंत्र हो लेकिन सेकुलर हिंदुस्तान में मोहमद साहब का कोई चित्र अगर दिख गया तो चित्र भेजने वाले को नहीं उस चित्र को अपलोड करने वाली साईट भी बैन होगी 
यानी हम सेकुलर नहीं मुग़ल काल के हिन्दुस्तान में है*

----------


## navinc4u

*तथाकथित  महान चित्रकार मकबूल फ़िदा हुसैन भारतमाता , देवी स्वर्स्वती , देवी दुर्गा , सीता माता , हनुमान जी आदि के नग्न चित्र बनाते रहे और हमारे सेकुलर मित्र इसे कला , अभीव्यक्ति की स्वतंत्रता आदि का नाम देते रहे और इसके विरोध के नाम को फसिसस्म कहते रहे 
नीचे देखे हुसैन द्वारा बनाये गए भारतमाता के चित्र को 
*

----------


## navinc4u

> दोस्त 
> ऐसे तो सभी को सक की नज़रों से देखा जा सकता है 
> हर डिपार्टमेंट में काम करने वाले हमारे ही भाई बंडू हैं 
> बस सोच बदलने की जरुरत है 
> वो सबसे पहले अपने से ही शुरुवात करना अच्छा है 
> हमें ये सभी बातें चुनाव के समय याद रखनी चाहिय
> जय भारत


*मित्र सरकारी संस्थानों का जितना दुरुयोग कांग्रेस ने किया उतना शायद ही किसी सरकार ने किया होगा ( मायावती ने भी नहीं ) क्योकी कांग्रेसी सोच ही ये रही है नेहरू /गांधी परिवार राज परिवार बाकी कांग्रेसी दरवारी और जनता प्रजा है इसी लिए ये लोग गांधी परिवार को संबिधान से ऊपर रखते है ( नहीं विश्वास तो रवार्ट बढेरा को किस हैसियत से एअरपोर्ट पर सुरछा चक्र से छूट मिली और वो राजमार्ग पर लगाने वाले टोल टैक्स क्यों नहीं चुकाते /जाये और किसी भी राजमार्ग पर देखे संबैधानिक पदों के रवार्ट बढेरा का नाम मिलेगा ) और किसी भी हालत में उनकी बुराई नहीं सुनना चाहते 
सरकारी कर्मचारी भी इस व्यवस्था से खुश है क्योकी वो अंग्रेज मानसिकता के चलते अपने को जनता का सेवक नहीं कहलाना चाहते और इस लिए उनको सोनिया गांधी का नौकर कहलाने में खुशी होती है 
*

----------


## Prakash87

*जब हिन्दू घटा तो देश बँटा.*

----------


## THE GAME

*“बैप्टिज़्म सर्टिफ़िकेट” की वैधता और पोलैण्ड के राष्ट्रपति की मौत पर विज्ञापन : कुछ विशिष्ट संकेत…… Baptism Certificate Date of Birth Proof and Church- (Suresh Chiplunkar)*

हाल ही में दो घटनाओं पर मेरी नज़र पड़ी और उन्हें पढ़कर मैं थोड़ा आश्चर्यचकित हूं, थोड़ा भ्रमित हूं और थोड़ा संशय की स्थिति में हूं। कृपया इन दोनों घटनाओं पर नज़र डालें और जो सवाल उठ रहे हैं, उनके जवाब देकर मेरा सामान्य ज्ञान बढ़ायें।

जैसा कि सभी जानते हैं भारत घोषित रूप से एक “सेकुलर” देश है। अमूमन हमारे यहाँ किसी “धर्म विशेष” को शासकीय तौर पर वरीयता देने की परम्परा और नियम नहीं हैं (हालांकि ऐसा सिर्फ़ कागज़ों में ही है, क्योंकि धर्म आधारित आरक्षण और पर्सनल लॉ, अब एक वास्तविकता बन चुकी है)। प्रस्तुत चित्र मुम्बई के मझगाँव डॉकयार्ड (बन्दरगाह) के मैनेजर द्वारा एक अभ्यर्थी को इंटरव्यू के बुलावे के लिये भेजे गये पत्र का है। यूँ तो यह एक सामान्य सा कॉल-लेटर है, लेकिन इसमें आवेदक को जन्म प्रमाण-पत्र पेश करने के लिये जो कालम लिखा है उसमें अन्य सभी “जन्म प्रमाण के सर्वमान्य प्रशासनिक दस्तावेजों” के अलावा “बैप्टिज़्म सर्टिफ़िकेट” का विकल्प भी रखा है।

हालांकि देश के कुछ (ईसाई बहुल) राज्यों में “बैप्टिज़्म सर्टिफ़िकेट” को जन्मप्रमाण पत्र के तौर पर आधिकारिक मान्यता प्राप्त है जैसे गोआ, मिजोरम और केरल आदि (शायद वहाँ इसी को सेकुलरिज़्म कहते होंगे), लेकिन चूंकि यह कॉल-लेटर मुम्बई के मझगाँव डॉक का है अतः मैं यह भी जानना चाहता हूं (कृपया मेरा ज्ञानवर्धन करें) कि –

1) क्या बैप्टिज़्म सर्टिफ़िकेट अब महाराष्ट्र में भी वैध है?

2) कहीं केन्द्र सरकार ने इसे अपनी आधिकारिक जन्म प्रमाण पत्र सूची में तो शामिल नहीं कर लिया है? (मझगाँव डॉकयार्ड केन्द्र सरकार के अधीन आता है)

3) यदि किया है तो कब से?

4) यदि नहीं, तो केन्द्र सरकार का एक विभाग ऐसा कॉल लेटर कैसे जारी कर सकता है?

5) यह “विशेष सुविधा” अन्य धर्मों के लोगों भी प्राप्त है या नहीं? (जैसे किसी मौलवी या किसी ग्रन्थी के हस्ताक्षरों द्वारा जारी जन्म प्रमाण पत्र)

इस कॉल लेटर से कुछ सवाल उठना स्वाभाविक है –

1) क्या यह एक धर्मनिरपेक्ष देश की “राज्य व्यवस्था” में ईसाईयों के पक्ष में पक्षपात है?

2) क्या इस प्रकार की धार्मिक जन्म प्रमाण पत्र विधि को मान्य करना ईसाईयों को अतिरिक्त फ़ायदा नहीं देगी?

3) उस स्थिति में क्या होगा यदि नगरनिगम के जन्म प्रमाणपत्र अथवा हाईस्कूल मार्कशीट पर छपी जन्मतिथि एवं बैप्टिज़्म सर्टिफ़िकेट की तिथि अलग-अलग हो? (ऐसी स्थिति में किसे वरीयता दी जायेगी?) (इस सवाल की गम्भीरता समझने के लिये आगे यू-ट्यूब की वीडियो क्लिप भी देखें)

कुछ “खसके” हुए साम्प्रदायिक सवाल भी साथ-साथ खड़े होते हैं –

1) क्या इस प्रक्रिया से धर्मान्तरण में मदद नहीं मिलेगी? (एक अनाथ बच्चा पकड़ो, उसका बप्तिस्मा करो, एक ईसाई तैयार)

2) आदिवासी क्षेत्रों में जहाँ अनपढ़ लोग जन्म प्रमाण पत्र के बारे में जानते ही नहीं, वहाँ का स्थानीय पादरी उन्हें ताबड़तोड़ बैप्टिस्ट सर्टिफ़िकेट जारी करके ईसाई बना सकता है।

अब देखते हैं, कुछ समय पूर्व पत्रकार आशीष सारस्वत, नीरज सिंह और रोहित खन्ना द्वारा किया गया एक स्टिंग ऑपरेशन, जिसमें दिल्ली के पहाड़गंज स्थित ईदगाह बैप्टिस्ट चर्च के पादरी बेंजामिन दास एक फ़र्जी बैप्टिस्ट सर्टिफ़िकेट जारी करते हुए कैमरे पर पकड़े गये थे। इन पत्रकारों ने उन्हें कहा कि वे ईसाई हैं और उन्हें “बैक-डेट” में एक बैप्टिस्ट सर्टिफ़िकेट चाहिये। बेंजामिन दास ने उन्हें यह सर्टिफ़िकेट 15,000 रुपये में बेचा और चर्च के रजिस्टर में उन्हें उस चर्च का “सम्माननीय और पुराना सदस्य” भी दर्ज कर लिया।

इस वीडियो में पादरी साहब फ़रमाते हैं, “आजकल पैसे से हर काम करवाया जा सकता है, 2000 रुपये तो मैं एफ़िडेविट बनवाने के ले रहा हूं, और 13,000 मेरी फ़ीस होगी…”।

पत्रकारों की इस टीम ने फ़िर दिल्ली विश्वविद्यालय स्थित क्रिश्चियन कॉलोनी के होली गोस्पेल बैप्टिस्ट चर्च के फ़ादर हेनरिक जेम्स का स्टिंग ऑपरेशन किया, उसने भी बैप्टिस्म सर्टिफ़िकेट पैसा लेकर जारी कर दिया। यहाँ कारण बताया गया कि “हम मेरठ से आये हैं और वहाँ एक “प्रतिष्ठित मिशनरी स्कूल” में दाखिले के लिये बप्तिस्मा प्रमाण पत्र चाहिये”। यहाँ पर इस प्रकार का जन्म प्रमाण पत्र(?) उन्हें सस्ते में अर्थात सिर्फ़ 5000 में मिल गया। इसके बाद इस टीम ने क्रिश्चियन कॉलेज में एडमिशन के नाम पर असेम्बली ऑफ़ बिलीवर्स चर्च के पादरी सेसिल न्यूटन से भी एक ऐसा ही बैप्टिस्ट सर्टिफ़िकेट हासिल कर लिया। इस मामले में अधिक पैसा देना पड़ा क्योंकि फ़ादर सेसिल ने मजिस्ट्रेट का एक हस्ताक्षर युक्त सर्टिफ़िकेट भी साथ में दिया जिसमें यह घोषणा की गई थी कि यह तीनों पत्रकार स्वेच्छा से ईसाई धर्म अपना रहे हैं।

दूसरे वीडियो में रिपोर्टर कहते हैं – “मतलब आज से हम लोग क्रिश्चियन हो गये और आपने हमें बैप्टिस्ट सर्टिफ़िकेट दिया”। फ़ादर सेसिल कहते हैं – “हमें वकीलों को भी सेट करके रखना पड़ता है, वरना आप को इतनी आसानी से यह नहीं मिलता…”… फ़ादर सेसिल ने भी चर्च के रजिस्टर में इनकी सदस्यता पिछली तारीखों में दर्शाई।

इस मामले में सबसे बड़ा सवाल यही है कि “एक गैर-सरकारी और धार्मिक संस्था” द्वारा जारी किया गया जन्म प्रमाण पत्र आधिकारिक क्यों होना चाहिये? क्या ऐसे फ़र्जी प्रमाण-पत्रों को शासकीय दस्तावेज का दर्जा दिया जा सकता है? और वह भी एक “सेकुलर” राज्य में?

जिस किसी सज्जन को इस बारे में जो भी आधिकारिक जानकारी उपलब्ध हो वह टिप्पणी के माध्यम से प्रदर्शित करे, ताकि लोगों को सही स्थिति की जानकारी मिल सके। क्या जीवन बीमा करते समय “आयु-प्रमाण” के लिये भी “बैप्टिस्ट सर्टिफ़िकेट” को मान्य किया जाता है? यदि यह सही है, तो क्या यह बीमा कम्पनियों के लिये एक खतरे का संकेत नहीं है? साथ ही कृपया ऐसे सभी सरकारी (केन्द्रीय और राज्य) विभागों और संस्थाओं की सूची बनायें जो बैप्टिस्ट सर्टिफ़िकेट को मान्य करते हैं… ताकि उचित मंच से इस पर विरोध दर्ज किया जा सके।

सीएनएन-आईबीएन की वेबसाईट पर नकली प्रमाणपत्र बेचने के इस गोरखधंधे का भण्डाफ़ोड़ किया जा चुका है…
इसे देखें… http://18b882d9.linkbucks.com

यह है यू-ट्यूब की लिंक जिसमें बप्तिस्मा प्रमाणपत्र पैसा लेकर दिया जा रहा है-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkomR3ndjfg

बप्तिस्मा सर्टिफ़िकेट बेचने का एक और वीडियो…

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S0sx...eature=related

अब एक अन्य घटना देखिये :- पोलैण्ड के राष्ट्रपति की हाल ही में एक हवाई दुर्घटना में मौत हुई, इधर दिल्ली में “सेक्रेड हार्ट कैथेड्रल” द्वारा टाइम्स ऑफ़ इंडिया अखबार में एक विज्ञापन प्रकाशित करवा कर दिवंगतों को श्रद्धांजलि देने का कार्यक्रम (15 अप्रैल 2010) आयोजित किया गया। विज्ञापन में कहा गया है कि पोलैण्ड के राष्ट्रपति और उनकी पत्नी के हवाई दुर्घटना में हुए दुखद निधन पर गहरा शोक हुआ है अतः आर्चबिशप विन्सेण्ट माइकल एक शोकसभा लेंगे। ठीक इसी प्रकार “सेमुअल” राजशेखर रेड्डी के हवाई दुर्घटना में मारे जाने पर मुम्बई सहित अनेक शहरों के चर्चों ने शोकसभा आयोजित की थी (तो क्या सिंधिया, जीएमसी बालयोगी आदि कांग्रेसी नेता सड़क दुर्घटना में मारे गये थे? और हाल ही में माओवादियों द्वारा 76 सैनिकों की हत्या पर तो इस चर्च ने कोई शोकसभा आयोजित नही की…)। शायद “Deepest sense of grief” तथा “Most Terrible Tragedies” जैसे वाक्य कुछ “खास” लोगों के लिये ही आरक्षित हैं।

अब बताईये…… राष्ट्रपति हैं पोलैण्ड के, निधन हुआ रूस में और उनकी शोकसभा दिल्ली में? क्यों? कोई औचित्य दिखता है? नहीं ना… अब आपके दिमाग की कोई घण्टी बजी? बजेगी, बजेगी जरूर बजेगी… थोड़ा दिमाग पर जोर लगाईये, तथा “भारत के सेकुलर मीडिया” की भाण्डनुमा (सानिया मिर्ज़ा-थरूर) खबरों से अपना ध्यान हटाईये… सब साफ़-साफ़ दिखने लगेगा।

वीडियोकॉन मोबाइल के विज्ञापन में कहा जाता है, “सिग्नल पकड़ो और समझो…” मैं भी यही कह रहा हूं… बिना किसी वजह के हुए हैदराबाद के दंगे, बरेली में मोहम्मद साहब का जन्मदिन बीत जाने के बावजूद होली के अवसर पर जुलूस एक खास मोहल्ले से निकालने की जिद करना, पोलैण्ड के राष्ट्रपति के निधन पर भारत के अखबारों में शोक विज्ञापन, नित्यानन्द स्वामी जैसे मामलों को जमकर उछालना और चर्च के बाल यौन शोषण को चुपके से दबा देना, तमिलनाडु और उड़ीसा में काम कर रहे NGO को मिलने वाले विदेशी अनुदान में अचानक दोगुनी बढ़ोतरी… जैसे सैकड़ों “सिग्नल” लगातार मिल रहे हैं, यदि अपनी अगली पीढ़ी को सुरक्षित देखना चाहते हों, तो सिर्फ़ “एंटीना” सही रखकर इन सिग्नलों को पकड़ने की क्षमता विकसित कीजिये…। मैं तो बहुत मामूली आदमी हूँ, सिर्फ़ इधर-उधर फ़ैले “सिग्नल” पकड़कर, आप तक पहुँचाने की कोशिश कर रहा हूं, अब यह आप पर निर्भर है कि आप कब तक “तथाकथित सेकुलर” बने रहते हैं। और हाँ… बातों-बातों में वो जन्म प्रमाणपत्र वाले कुछ सवाल भूल न जाईयेगा…

----------


## navinc4u

> [COLOR="#FF0000"][B]
> जैसा कि सभी जानते हैं भारत घोषित रूप से एक “सेकुलर” देश है। अमूमन हमारे यहाँ किसी “धर्म विशेष” को शासकीय तौर पर वरीयता देने की परम्परा और नियम नहीं हैं (हालांकि ऐसा सिर्फ़ कागज़ों में ही है, क्योंकि धर्म आधारित आरक्षण और पर्सनल लॉ, अब एक वास्तविकता बन चुकी है)। 
>  मैं तो बहुत मामूली आदमी हूँ, सिर्फ़ इधर-उधर फ़ैले “सिग्नल” पकड़कर, आप तक पहुँचाने की कोशिश कर रहा हूं, अब यह आप पर निर्भर है कि आप कब तक “तथाकथित सेकुलर” बने रहते हैं।


*वैसे गौरतलव है की सारे इंस्टिंक अपरेशान  हिन्दू संत महात्माओ के ही क्यों होते है किसी में साहस क्यों नहीं है की वो मुस्लिम नेताओ मौलाना बुखारी आदि का कोई इंस्टिंक अपरेशान करे*

----------


## navinc4u

*और सबसे ज्यादा आश्चर्य तब होता है की अपने आप को घोर सेकुलर कहने वाले राहुल गांधी जो भारतीय संत महात्माओ को जम कर कोसते है लखनऊ जा कर नवादा में जा कर मौलाना  कालवे सादिक से मिलते है और वोट के लिए अपील करते है  और हमारी मीडिया इसे धर्मनिर्पेछाता  का   रूप बताते है यानी मुस्लिम धर्म का नाम ले वोट करे तो धर्म निर्पेछाता और हिन्दू अगर धर्म का नाम ले तो कम्युनल और संबिधान का अपमान 
याद करे वरुण गांधी पर मुकदमा इस बात का है की उन्होंने धर्म के नाम पर वोट माँगा 
ये है कांग्रेसी और मीडिया की दोहरी मानसिकता*

----------


## Bharatiya

पाकिस्तानी हिन्दुओं पर टूटा यूपी पुलिस का कहर
गत माह पाकिस्तान से आये हुये कुल 151 हिन्दुओं को दिल्ली पुलिस को सूचना देकर गाजियाबाद के एक मंदिर में ले जाकर पुर्नस्थापित किया जा रहा था। इसके लिये उ0प्र0 के पुलिस को पहले से ही सूचित भी कर दिया गया था। मगर अर्धरात्रि में मायावती के मुगलिया फरमान पर यू0पी0 पुलिस ने उन पिछड़े, दलित हिन्दुओं पर जो अति बर्बर, अति जघन्यतम कार्रवायी की उसकी जितनी भी निंदा की जाये कम है। इतना ही नही आधी रात को पुलिस उन सब पर निर्दयतापूर्वक टूट पड़ी, उनके सारे मोबाइल फोन आदि छीन लिये और उन्हें एक गाड़ी में भरकर अक्षरधाम नेशनल हाइवे पर कड़कड़ाती सर्दी में छोड़कर चले गये। इन पुलिस अधिकारियों को उनके महिलाओं और छोटे-छोटे बच्चों पर जरा भी दया नही आयी कि ये खुले आसमान में कैसे रात गुजारेंगे। 

ज्ञात रहे कि ये वही पाकिस्तानी हिन्दू थे जो पिछले कयी महीने से दिल्ली के मजनूटीले पर शरण लिये हुये थे। ये पाकिस्तान से वीसा पर हिन्दू तीर्थस्थलों पर भ्रमण के लिये आये हुये थे और पाकिस्तान नही जाना चाहते थे। क्योंकि पाकिस्तान में इस्लामी मुस्लिम गुण्डे आये दिन इनसे जजिया कर मांगा करते थे, इनके मां-बहन और बेटियों के अस्मत से भी खिलवाड़ करते थे। इनके कयी रिश्तेदारों को तालिबानी गुण्डों ने बेरहमी से कत्ल कर दिया था।

अर्ध रात्रि में इन पाकिस्तानी हिन्दुओं के साथ अमानवीय कार्रवायी पर अखिल भारत हिन्दू महासभा के वरिष्ठ नेता डॉ0 संतोष राय ने उ0प्र0 सरकार के गृहसचिव कुंवर फतेह बहादुर सिंह से बातचीत की तो उन्होंने आधे घंटे का समय मांगा और मदद का आश्वासन दिया। मगर कुछ समय बाद उन्होंने पाकिस्तानी हिन्दुओं के प्रति अपनी संवेदना जताते हुये कहा कि हमें मैडम माया ने डांटा कि विधानसभा का चुनाव है, हम इस वक्त कुछ भी मदद नही कर सकते, हम इनकी चाहकर भी मदद न करने पर मजबूर हैं।
ये पाकिस्तानी हिन्दू पाकिस्तान से लूटपिट कर, वहां के बर्बर अत्याचर से मुक्ति की आस से यहां आये थे कि उनकी मातृभूमि भारत में उन्हें शरण मिलेगी मगर इनके साथ मैडम मायावती ने जो अमानवीय, जघन्यतम व्यवहार कराया वो कभी नही भूलाया जा सकता। ज्ञात रहे कि ये पाकिस्तानी हिन्दू दलित और पिछड़े समुदाय से हैं। हिन्दू महासभा ने इस घटना की तीव्र भत्र्सना करते हुये कहा कि मायावती दलितों और पिछड़ों की घोर विरोधी है। गाजियाबाद के एसपी सिटी ने भी कहा कि इन पाकिस्तानी हिन्दुओं की मदद तो हम भी करना चाहते हैं मगर मुख्यमंत्री मायावती के आदेश के आगे हम कुछ नही कर सकते। यही नही गाजियाबाद पुलिस ने हिन्दू महासभा के नेताओं को धमकाते हुये कहा कि यदि इन हिन्दुओं को यहां से भगाने में आपसब लोगों ने व्यवधान डाला तो आप सबके उपर मुकदमा चलाया जायेगा।

एक उच्चाधिकारी ने अपना नाम छिपाते हुये कहा कि यदि ये मुस्लिम मजहब के होते तो माया हो या मुलायम या मैडम सोनिया सबके आंखों के ये तारे हो जाते। इन्हें यहां बसाया भी जाता और यहां की नागरिकता भी प्रदान की जाती जैसे कि राजस्थान के मुख्यमंत्री अशोक गहलोत ने बांग्लादेशी मुसलमानों के साथ किया था।

----------


## faqrudeen

अच्छा सूत्र नहीं है./
नफरत की लाठी तोड़ो, लालच का खंजर फैंको
मेरी समझ में नहीं आता की ऐसे लोगों के खिलाफ कारवाही क्यूँ नहीं होती जो आपस में इतनी नफरत रखते हैं

----------


## navinc4u

> अच्छा सूत्र नहीं है./
> नफरत की लाठी तोड़ो, लालच का खंजर फैंको
> मेरी समझ में नहीं आता की ऐसे लोगों के खिलाफ कारवाही क्यूँ नहीं होती जो आपस में इतनी नफरत रखते हैं


*फकरुदीन साहब ये बात तब ज्यादा अच्छे लगती जब आप बोलते की अफजल गुरु को फांसी होनी चाहिए , काश्मीर हिंदुस्तान का हिस्सा है गिलानी के भारत में प्रवेश पर प्रतिबन्ध लगे लेकिन कोई मुस्लिम नेता ये बात क्यों नहीं कहता ?
*

----------


## arunkucho

Bahut badhia bhai mai aap se puri tarah sahmat hu

----------


## navinc4u

*परेशानी ये है की राजनेताओ , मीडिया और सेकुलर बिरदारी के हिसाब से सारी धर्मनिरपेछाता का ठेका सिर्फ हिन्दुओ के लिए है अगर हिन्दू हित की कोई बात  करोगे तो आप कमुनल जहर फ़ैलाने बाले और न जाने क्या क्या कहालोगे लेकिन अगर मुस्लिम आतंकवादियों  के हित की बात करोगे तो शांतिदूत कहालोगे , सबसे बड़ा उदहारण है पिग्विजय जो ओसामाबिन लादेन को लादेन जी कहते है और कोई मीडिया वाला सबाल भी नहीं करता*

----------


## Prakash87

> अच्छा सूत्र नहीं है./
> नफरत की लाठी तोड़ो, लालच का खंजर फैंको
> मेरी समझ में नहीं आता की ऐसे लोगों के खिलाफ कारवाही क्यूँ नहीं होती जो आपस में इतनी नफरत रखते हैं


*क्या समझ में नहीं आता ....कश्मीरियों के खिलाफ कार्यवाही की बात करो ....अपनी सीख देने से पहले कश्मीरी पंडितों को उनके मूल निवास कश्मीर में वापस बुलाने की बात करो*

----------


## Prakash87

*गुजरात दंगे और सरकारी आंकड़े*

*दंगों को कभी भी और किसी भी सूरत में जायज नहीं ठहराया जा सकता, चाहे वो स्वतंत्रता प्राप्ति के समय बंटवारे के समय हुए हों, या नौआखली में हुआ हिंदुआ का कत्लेआम हो, या १९८४ में सिखों का कत्लेआम. हमेशा से भारत में साम्प्रदायिक दंगे होते रहे और उन पर राजनीति भी…… लीपापोती हुई और सब समाप्त……..! लेकिन २००२ में गुजरात हुए दंगों में कुछ अलग हुआ और वो अलग ये की सरकार को भी इन दंगों में लपेटा गया, तत्कालीन गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेन्द्र मोदी के ऊपर भी आरोप आये हालांकि अभी मामला कोर्ट में है और हमें कोर्ट के निर्णय का इंतज़ार करना चाहिए, लेकिन इस बीच विपक्षी दलों ने, तथाकथित सेकुलरों ने, मानवाधिकार संगठनों ने, मोदी को तथाकथित दंगों के लिए अपराधी घोषित कर दिया है उन्हें कोर्ट के निर्णय का भी इन्तजार नहीं रहा बहरहाल ये अलग विषय है की ये दल कोर्ट से कितना ऊपर हैं ? फिलहाल तो मैं उस भारत सरकार की आधिकारिक रिपोर्ट के कुछ तथ्य आप लोगों के समक्ष रख रहा हूँ जिनसे ये आप स्वयं दंगों के विषय में अनुमान लगा सकते हैं.
२७ फरवरी २००२ के गोधरा काण्ड में ५८ हिन्दू जलाकर मारे गए जिसमें २५ औरतें और १५ बच्चे भी शामिल थे. जिसके उपरान्त २८ फरवरी २००२ को अहमदाबाद में दंगे भड़के जिसका प्रमुख कारण वो अफवाह थी जिसमें कहा गया की गोधरा काण्ड के बाद तीन हिन्दू लड़कियों का अपहरण मुस्लिमों ने कर लिया है( हालांकि इस अफवाह के सच या झूठ की कितनी जांच पड़ताल हुई ये तो सरकार ही जाने ). दंगों की शुरुआत गुलबर्ग सोसाइटी से हुई. तत्पश्चात मस्जिदों से ये ऐलान किया गया की ” दूध में जहर है और इस्लाम खतरे में है” और गुजरात के विभिन्न जिलों में दंगा फ़ैल गया. अहमदाबाद, वड़ोदरा, साबरकांठा, पंचमहल, मेहसाना, खेडा, जूनागड़, पतन, आनंद, नर्मदा और गांधीनगर जिलों में अधिकतर हमले हिन्दुओं ने मुस्लिमों पर किये तथा मोडासा, हिम्मतनगर, भरूच, राजकोट, सूरत, भंडेरी पोल तथा दानिलिम्डा में मुसलामानों ने हिन्दुओं पर हमले किये.
दंगों में कुल १०४४ लोग मारे गए, जिनमें ७९० मुस्लिम और २५४ हिन्दू थे. २५४८ घायल, २२३ लापता, ९१९ महिलायें विधवा हुईं और ६०६ बच्चे अनाथ. सात साल बाद लापता लोगों को भी मृत मान लिया गया और मृतकों की संख्या १२६७ हो गयी.
पुलिस ने दंगों को रोकने में लगभग १०००० राउण्ड गोलियां चलायीं, जिनमें जिनमें ९३ मुसलमानों और ७७ हिन्दुओं की मौत हुई. दंगों के दौरान १७९४७ हिन्दुओं और ३६१६ मुस्लिमों को गिरफ्तार किया गया बाद में कुल मिला कर २७९०१ हिन्दुओं को और ७६५१ मुस्लमों को गिरफ्तार किया गया.
ये आंकड़े http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2002_Gujarat_violence साईट से मिले हैं.
ये आंकड़े सरकारी हैं और गैरसरकारी आंकड़ों के हिसाब से २००० से ज्यादा लोग इन दंगों में मारे गए, लेकिन हमेशा ही गैर सरकारी आकडे सरकारी आंकड़ों से ज्यादा होते हैं……..पर महत्वपूर्ण विषय ये है यदि सरकार और पुलिस मूक दर्शक बनी थी या हिन्दुओं का साथ दे रही थी तो पुलिस की गोली से ७७ हिन्दुओं की मौत कैसे हो गयी…….. पुलिस ने २७००० से अधिक हिन्दुओं को क्यों गिरफ्तार किया जबकि मुस्लिमों को कम ……?
इस रिपोर्ट के बाद और भी बहुत से प्रश्न दिमाग में आयेंगे ……..* *सोचिये और बताइए*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by Bharatiya


प्रस्तावना
‘अंधश्रद्धा निर्मूलन’का आकर्षक परंतु भ्रामक कारण दिखाकर कुछ धर्मद्रोही हिंदु धर्मका दुष्प्रयोग कर रहे हैं । हिंदु धर्मको बली चढाकर उसे नष्ट करनेका यह षडयंत्र है । अन्य धर्मोंमें व्याप्त अंधश्रद्धाके विषयमें बोलनेके लिए उनका साहस नहीं होता । ये धर्मद्रोही महाराष्ट्र शासनके माध्यमसे अंधश्रद्धा निर्मूलन विधेयक पारित करनेका कई वर्षोंसे प्रयास कर रहे हैं । वारकरी संप्रदाय एवं अन्य धार्मिक एवं हिंदु संगठनोंकी सहायतासे, हिंदु जनजागृति समितिने प्रत्येक बार इस विधेयकका तीव्र विरोध किया है एवं अभी तक शासनको संबंधित विधेयक पारित करनेसे रोका है । इस अंधश्रद्धा निर्मूलन विधेयकका नाम परिवर्तित होकर ‘जादूटोना प्रतिबंधक विधेयक’ हो गया हो परंतु लागोंकी श्रद्धा नष्ट करनेका इसका उद्देश्य वैसे की वैसा ही है । अब पुन: धर्मके विरोधियोंने यह कानून ‘महाराष्ट्र नरबली, यौन शोषण, अमानवीय एवं अघोरी कृत्य कानून, २००५’ इस भ्रामक नामसे पारित करनेके अपने प्रयास पुन: आरंभ किए हैं । परंतु यह तथाकथित नया कानून ‘नए बोतलमें पुराना मद्य’ इस उक्तिके अनुसार है । इस कानूनके कई प्रावधान हिंदुओंके लिए अत्यंत घातक हैं । इन प्रावधानोंके कारण अनेक धार्मिक समारोह एवं विधियां अप्रतिभाव्य अपराध बन जाएंगे । सभी संतोंको एवं भक्तोंको कारावास हो सकता है । धर्मपालन करनेवालोंके एवं धर्मप्रसार करनेवालोंके विरुद्ध इस कानूनके अंतर्गत कार्यवाही की जा सकती है । इस कानूनके अंतर्गत दोषी व्यक्तिको ६ महिनोंसे ५ वर्षोंतकके कारावासके साथसाथ ५००० से ५०००० रुपयोंतक दंड देना पडेगा । हिंदुओंमें इस कानूनके संबंधमें जागरूकता निर्माण हो इसलिए यह परिपत्र प्रकाशित किया जा रहा है ।


मीडिया का दोगलापन  देखिये  आज तक टी वी चैनल  द्वारा हिन्दुओ के कुछ समुदायों द्वारा आग पर चलने को अन्धविश्वास और प्रशाशन द्व्रारा इस पर रोका लगाने की जोरदार मांग की जाती है लेकिन वंही मुलिमो द्वारा आग के मातम को बहुत ही आदर की द्रष्टी से दिखाया जाता है मै ये नहीं कहता की अन्धविश्वाश पर आप जागरूकता न फैलाओ लेकिन हिन्दू श्रधा को अन्द्विश्वास और मुस्लिम श्रधा को उनकी धर्म के  लिए  निष्ठां  कहना  बंद  करो  *

----------


## bobyalbela

bhi tarike to dono hi galat hain



> *
> मीडिया का दोगलापन  देखिये  आज तक टी वी चैनल  द्वारा हिन्दुओ के कुछ समुदायों द्वारा आग पर चलने को अन्धविश्वास और प्रशाशन द्व्रारा इस पर रोका लगाने की जोरदार मांग की जाती है लेकिन वंही मुलिमो द्वारा आग के मातम को बहुत ही आदर की द्रष्टी से दिखाया जाता है मै ये नहीं कहता की अन्धविश्वाश पर आप जागरूकता न फैलाओ लेकिन हिन्दू श्रधा को अन्द्विश्वास और मुस्लिम श्रधा को उनकी धर्म के  लिए  निष्ठां  कहना  बंद  करो  *

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *
> मीडिया का दोगलापन  देखिये  आज तक टी वी चैनल  द्वारा हिन्दुओ के कुछ समुदायों द्वारा आग पर चलने को अन्धविश्वास और प्रशाशन द्व्रारा इस पर रोका लगाने की जोरदार मांग की जाती है लेकिन वंही मुलिमो द्वारा आग के मातम को बहुत ही आदर की द्रष्टी से दिखाया जाता है मै ये नहीं कहता की अन्धविश्वाश पर आप जागरूकता न फैलाओ लेकिन हिन्दू श्रधा को अन्द्विश्वास और मुस्लिम श्रधा को उनकी धर्म के  लिए  निष्ठां  कहना  बंद  करो  *


_मेरी राय में दोनों ही गलत हैं. हम किसी भी कृत्य को इसलिए सही नहीं ठहरा सकते की ये दुसरे लोग भी करते हैं. उनके धर्म में भी ऐसा होता है. हमें तो जहाँ तक हो सके इन अन्ध्विस्वासों से दूर रहना होगा तभी हम अपनी आगे आने वाली पीढ़ी को जवाब दे पायेंगे की ये क्यों किया जाता है जब हमारे बच्चे पूछेंगे तब कुछ तो कारण बताना ही होगा हम ये कहकर उन्हें अन्धविसवासी नहीं बना सकते की ये हमारे पुरखो से होता आया है इसलिए करते हैं. हमें अपनी अगली पीढ़ी को जवाब देने के लिए इन सभी अन्ध्विस्वाशो से दूर रहना होगा जो हमें गलत लगते हैं. कोई क्या करता है इससे कोई मतलब कमसे कम मुझे तो नहीं है._

----------


## navinc4u

> _मेरी राय में दोनों ही गलत हैं. हम किसी भी कृत्य को इसलिए सही नहीं ठहरा सकते की ये दुसरे लोग भी करते हैं. उनके धर्म में भी ऐसा होता है. हमें तो जहाँ तक हो सके इन अन्ध्विस्वासों से दूर रहना होगा तभी हम अपनी आगे आने वाली पीढ़ी को जवाब दे पायेंगे की ये क्यों किया जाता है जब हमारे बच्चे पूछेंगे तब कुछ तो कारण बताना ही होगा हम ये कहकर उन्हें अन्धविसवासी नहीं बना सकते की ये हमारे पुरखो से होता आया है इसलिए करते हैं. हमें अपनी अगली पीढ़ी को जवाब देने के लिए इन सभी अन्ध्विस्वाशो से दूर रहना होगा जो हमें गलत लगते हैं. कोई क्या करता है इससे कोई मतलब कमसे कम मुझे तो नहीं है._


*यही मै भी कहता हूँ मीडिया को किसी  भी धर्म के अन्धविश्वास का खंडन करना चाहिए न की किस्से खास धर्म के अन्धविश्वास का महिमामंडन*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *यही मै भी कहता हूँ मीडिया को किसी  भी धर्म के अन्धविश्वास का खंडन करना चाहिए न की किस्से खास धर्म के अन्धविश्वास का महिमामंडन*


_मैंने तो बहुत ही छोटे छोटे बच्चो जो मुस्किल से २ तीन महीने के होंगे उनको कमा लगाते (सर में चाक़ू और तलवार से हल्का सा कट लगाना ) देखा है इसको भी बहुत श्रधा से दिखाया गया था. जो बच्चे बिलकुल अबोध हैं उनको कस्त पहुंचाकर हम क्या साबित करना चाहते हैं यही की ये बच्चे भी गमजदा हैं. बिलकुल नहीं._

----------


## Bharatiya

*आईये… भारत के कई दारुल-इस्लामों में से एक, “मेलविशारम” की सैर पर चलें…*

भारत का एक दक्षिणी राज्य है तमिलनाडु, यहाँ के वेल्लूर जिले की आर्कोट विधानसभा क्षेत्र में एक कस्बा है, नाम है “विशारम”। विशारम कस्बा दो पंचायतों में बँटा हुआ है, “मेलविशारम” (अर्थात ऊपरी विशारम) तथा “कीलविशारम” (निचला विशारम)। मेलविशारम पंचायत की 90% आबादी मुस्लिम है, जबकि कीलविशारम की पूरी आबादी दलितों (आदि द्रविड) तथा पिछड़ों (वन्नियार जाति) की है। इन दोनों पंचायतों का गठन 1951 में ही हो चुका था, मुस्लिम आबादी वाले मेलविशारम में 17 वार्ड हैं, जबकि दलितों वाले कीलविशारम में 4 वार्ड हैं। 1996 में “दलितों और द्रविडों के नाम पर रोटी खाने वाली” DMK ने मुस्लिम वोट बैंक के दबाव में दोनों कस्बों के कुल 21 वार्डों को आपस में मिलाकर एक पंचायत का गठन कर दिया (स्वाभाविक रूप से इससे इस वृहद पंचायत में मुस्लिमों का बहुमत हो गया)।

इसके बाद अक्टूबर 2004 में “वोट बैंक प्रतिस्पर्धा” के चलते जयललिता की AIDMK ने नवगठित मेलविशारम का दर्जा बढ़ाकर इसे “ग्रेड-3” पंचायत कर दिया (ताकि और अधिक सरकारी अनुदान रूपी “लूट” किया जा सके)। मेल्विशारम के मुस्लिम जनप्रतिनिधियों(?) को खुश करने के लिए अगस्त 2008 में इसे वेल्लूर नगर निगम के साथ विलय कर दिया गया…। जैसा कि पहले बताया गया मेलविशारम के 17 वार्डों में 90% मुस्लिम आबादी है, जिनका मुख्य कार्य चमड़ा निकालने और साफ़ करने का है, जबकि कील्विशारम के 4 वार्डों के रहवासी अर्थात हिन्दू दलित और पिछड़ा वर्ग के लोग मुख्यतः खेती और मुर्गीपालन पर निर्भर हैं।
मेल्विशारम के साथ कील्विशारम के विलय कर दिये जाने से इन चार वार्डों के दलितों का जीना दूभर हो चला है, उनका जीवनयापन भी गहरे संकट में आ गया है। परन्तु स्वयं को दलितों, वन्नियारों और द्रविडों का मसीहा कहलाने वाली दोनों प्रमुख पार्टियों ने उनकी तरफ़ पीठ कर ली है। तमिलनाडु के एक पत्रकार पुदुवई सर्वानन ने 2007 में मेल्विशारम का दौरा किया और अपनी आँखों देखी खोजी रिपोर्ट अपने ब्लॉग पर डाली (http://puduvaisaravanan.blogspot.com...-post_685.html )। तमिल पत्रिका “विजयभारतम” ने इस स्टोरी को प्रमुखता से प्रकाशित किया, परन्तु मुस्लिम वोटों के लालच में अंधी हो चुकी DMK और AIDMK के कानों पर जूँ तक न रेंगी। इस रिपोर्ट के प्रमुख अंश इस प्रकार हैं –

1) मेलविशारम पंचायत की प्रमुख भाषा अब उर्दू हो चुकी है, पंचायत और नगरपालिका से सम्बन्धित सभी सरकारी कार्य उर्दू में किये जाते हैं, सरपंच और पंचायत के अन्य अधिकारी जो भी “सर्कुलर” जारी करना हो, वह उर्दू में ही करते हैं। मेलविशारम नगरपालिका की लाइब्रेरी में सिर्फ़ उर्दू पुस्तकें ही उपलब्ध हैं। सिर्फ़ मेलविशारम के बाहर से आने वाले व्यक्ति से ही तमिल में बात की जाती है, परन्तु उन चार वार्डों में निवास कर रहे दलितों से तमिल नहीं बल्कि उर्दू में ही समस्त व्यवहार किया जाता है। 17 वार्डों मे एक गली ऐसी भी है, जहाँ एक साथ 10 तमिल परिवार निवासरत हैं, पालिका ने उस गली का नाम, “तमिल स्ट्रीट” कर दिया है, परन्तु बाकी सभी दुकानों, व्यावसायिक प्रतिष्ठानों एवं सरकारी सूचना बोर्डों को सिर्फ़ उर्दू में ही लिखा गया है, तमिल में नहीं।

2) मेलविशारम नगरपालिका के अन्तर्गत दो कॉलेज हैं, “अब्दुल हकीम इंजीनियरिंग कॉलेज”, तथा “अब्दुल हकीम आर्ट्स साइंस कॉलेज” जबकि “मेलविशारम मुस्लिम एजूकेशन सोसायटी” (MMES) के तहत 5 मदरसे चलाए जाते हैं, इसके अलावा कोई अन्य तमिल स्कूल नहीं है। 175 फ़ीट ऊँची मीनार वाली मस्जिद-ए-खिज़रत का निर्माण नगरपालिका द्वारा करवाया गया है, जबकि उन 21 वार्डों में एक भी पुलिस स्टेशन खोलने की इजाज़त नहीं दी गई है, इस बारे में पूछने पर एक फ़ल विक्रेता अमजद हुसैन ने कहा कि, “सभी विवादों का “निपटारा”(?) जमात द्वारा किया जाता है”।

----------


## Bharatiya

3) निचले विशारम अर्थात कील्विशारम के चार वार्डों का विलय मेलविशारम में होने के बाद से अब तक वहाँ लोकतांत्रिक स्वरूप में चुनाव नहीं हुए हैं, पंचायत का अध्यक्ष और उन चारों वार्डों के जनप्रतिनिधियों का “नामांकन” जमात द्वारा किया जाता है, किसी भी दलित अथवा पिछड़े को चुनाव में खड़े होने की इजाज़त नहीं है।

 4) 2002 के पंचायत चुनावों में दलित पंचायत प्रतिनिधियों की मुस्लिम पार्षदों द्वारा जमकर पिटाई की गई थी, और उन पर कोई कार्रवाई नहीं होने के विरोध में इन चार वार्डों के दलितों ने चुनावों का बहिष्कार करना प्रारम्भ कर दिया था, लेकिन उन्हें मनाने की कोशिश करना तो दूर DMK ने उनकी तरफ़ झाँका भी नहीं।
 (http://www.hindu.com/2005/04/21/stor...2108500300.htm)

5) मेलविशारम की जमात अपने स्वयं संज्ञान से “प्रभावशाली”(?) मुसलमानों को नगरपालिका अध्यक्ष के रूप में नामांकित कर देती है। नगरपालिका की समस्त सरकारी और विधायी कार्रवाई के बारे में हिन्दू दलितों को कोई सूचना नहीं दी जाती। कई बार तो नगरपालिका की आमसभा की बैठक उस “प्रभावशाली” मुस्लिम नेता के घर पर ही सम्पन्न कर ली जाती है। मेलविशारम नगरपालिका के सभी प्रमुख कार्य और ठेके सिर्फ़ मुसलमानों को ही दिये जाते हैं, जबकि सफ़ाई और कचरा-गंदगी उठाने का काम ही दलितों को दिया जाता है।

6) आर्कोट क्षेत्र में PMK पार्टी के एक विधायक महोदय थे श्री केएल एलवाझगन, इनके पिता श्री के लोगानाथन की हत्या 1991 में कर दी गई थी, उस समय इसे “राजनैतिक दुश्मनी” कहकर मामला रफ़ादफ़ा कर दिया गया था, परन्तु जाँच में पाया गया कि जिस दलित नेता ने उनकी हत्या करवाई थी उसे एक प्रभावशाली मुस्लिम नेता ने छिपाकर रखा, तथा अब उसने इस्लाम स्वीकार कर लिया है एवं अब वह अपनी दो बीवियों के साथ मेलविशारम में आराम का जीवन बिता रहा है… (चूंकि PMK पार्टी भी मुस्लिम वोटों पर बहुत अधिक निर्भर है, इसलिए एलवाझगन की आपत्तियों को पार्टी ने “शांत”(?) कर दिया…)…

7) मेल्विशारम से कीलविशारम की ओर एक नदी बहती है, जिसका नाम है “पलार”। यहाँ दलितों की श्मशान भूमि पर लगभग 300 मुस्लिम परिवारों ने अतिक्रमण करके एक कालोनी बना दी है, इस अवैध कालोनी को मेल्विशारम नगर पंचायत ने “बहुमत”(?) से मान्यता प्रदान करके इसे “सादिक बाशा नगर” नाम दे दिया है तथा इसे बिजली-पानी का कनेक्शन भी दे डाला, जबकि दलित अपनी झोंपड़ियों के लिये स्थायी पट्टे की माँग बरसों से कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Bharatiya

8) मेलविशारम में “बहुमत” और अपना अध्यक्ष होने की वजह से कील्विशारम के दलितों को डरा-धमका कर कुछ मुस्लिम परिवारों ने उनकी जमीन औने-पौने दामों पर खरीद ली है एवं उस ज़मीन पर अपने चमड़ा उद्योग स्थापित कर लिए। चमड़ा सफ़ाई के कारण निकलने वाले पानी को पलार नदी में जानबूझकर बहा दिया जाता है, जो कि दलितों की खेती के काम आता है। 

9) जब प्रदूषण अत्यधिक बढ़ गया और नदी में पानी की जगह लाल कीचड़ हो गया, तब मेलविशारम की नगर पंचायत ने “सर्वसम्मति”(?) से प्रस्ताव पारित करके एक वेस्ट-वाटर ट्रीटमेण्ट प्लाण्ट लगाने की अनुमति दी। परन्तु जानबूझकर यह वेस्ट-वाटर ट्रीटमेण्ट प्लांट का स्थान चुना गया दलितों द्वारा स्थापित गणेश मन्दिर और बादाम के बगीचे की भूमि के पास (सर्वे क्रमांक 256/2 – 31.66 एकड़)। इस गणेश मन्दिर में स्थानीय दलित और पिछड़े वर्षों से ग्रामदेवी की पूजा और पोंगल का उत्सव मनाते थे।

10) मेल्विशारम में हिन्दुओं को सिर्फ़ “हेयर कटिंग सलून” अथवा “लॉण्ड्री-ड्रायक्लीनिंग” की दुकान खोलने की ही अनुमति है, जबकि कीलविशारम के वे दलित परिवार जिनके पास न खेती है, न ही मुर्गियाँ, वे परिवार बीड़ी बनाने का कार्य करता है।

11) मेलविशारम के 17 वार्डों, उनकी समस्त योजनाओं और सरकारी अनुदान में तो पहले से ही मुस्लिमों का एकतरफ़ा साम्राज्य था, अब कील्विशारम के विलय के बाद दलितों वाले चार वार्डों में भी वे अपना दबदबा कायम करने की फ़िराक में हैं, इसीलिए नगर पंचायत में कील्विशारम इलाके हेतु बनने वाली सीवर लाइन, पानी की पाइप लाइन, बिजली के खम्भे इत्यादि सभी योजनाओं को या तो मेल्विशारम में शिफ़्ट कर दिया जाता है या फ़िर उनमें इतने अड़ंगे लगाए जाते हैं कि वह योजना ही निरस्त हो जाए।

12) 10 नवम्बर 2009 के इंडियन एक्सप्रेस में समाचार आया था, कि नगर पंचायत के दबंग मुसलमान कील्विशारम में पीने के पानी की योजनाओं तक में अड़ंगे लगा रहे हैं, दलितों की बस्तियों में खुलेआम प्रचार करके गरीबों से कहा जाता है कि इस्लाम अपना लो तो तुम्हें बिजली, पानी, नालियाँ सभी सुविधाएं मिलेंगी…

(पुदुवई सर्वनन की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार, कमोबेश उपरोक्त स्थिति 2009 तक बनी रही…)

----------


## Bharatiya

2002 से 2009 के बीच आठ साल तक दलितों, द्रविडों और वन्नियार समुदाय के नाम पर रोटी खाने वाली दोनों पार्टियों ने "मुस्लिम वोटों की भीख और भूख" के चलते कील्विशारम के दलितों को उनके बुरे हाल पर अनाथ छोड़ रखा था…। इसके बाद इस्लाम द्वारा सताए हुए इन दलितों के जीवन में आया एक ब्राह्मण, यानी डॉ सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी…। डॉ स्वामी ने पत्रकार पुदुवई सर्वनन की यह रिपोर्ट पढ़ी और उन्होंने इस “दारुल-इस्लाम” के खिलाफ़ लड़ने का फ़ैसला किया।

डॉ सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी ने चेन्नै हाईकोर्ट में एक याचिका दायर की जिसमें अदालत से माँग की गई कि वह सरकार को निर्देशित करे कि कील्विशारम को एक अलग पंचायत के रूप में स्थापित करे। मेल्विशारम नगर पंचायत के साथ कील्विशारम के विलय को निरस्त घोषित किया जाए, ताकि कील्विशारम के निवासी अपने गाँव की भलाई के निर्णय स्वयं ले सकें, न कि मुस्लिम दबंगों की दया पर निर्भर रहें। हाईकोर्ट ने तदनुरूप अपना निर्णय सुना दिया…

परन्तु मुस्लिम वोटों के लिए “भिखारी” और “बेगैरत” बने हुए DMK व AIDMK ने हाईकोर्ट के इस निर्णय को 16 जनवरी 2009 को सुप्रीम कोर्ट में चुनौती दे दी (http://www.thehindu.com/2009/01/17/s...1753940400.htm)  । जिस तरह मुस्लिम आरक्षण से लेकर हर मुद्दे पर लात खाते आए हैं, वैसे ही हमेशा की तरह सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने राज्य सरकार को लताड़ दिया और कील्विशारम के निवासियों की इस याचिका को तीन माह के अन्दर अमल में लाने के निर्देश दिये। सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने अपने निर्देश में कहा कि कील्विशारम पंचायत का पूरा प्रशासन वेल्लोर जिले में अलग से किया जाए, तथा इसे मेल्विशारम से पूर्णरूप से अलग किया जाए। चीफ़ जस्टिस केजी बालकृष्णन व जस्टिस पी सदाशिवन की बेंच ने तमिलनाडु सरकार को इस निर्णय पर अमल करने सम्बन्धी समस्त कागज़ात की एक प्रति, डॉ सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी को देने के निर्देश भी दिये।

पाठकों, यह तो मात्र एक उदाहरण है, मेल्विशारम जैसी लगभग 40 नगर पंचायतें हाल-फ़िलहाल तमिलनाडु में हैं, जहाँ मुस्लिम बहुमत में हैं और हिन्दू (दलित) अल्पमत में। इन सभी पंचायतों में भी कमोबेश वही हाल है, जो मेल्विशारम के हिन्दुओं का है। उन्हें लगातार अपमान के घूंट पीकर जीना पड़ता है और DMK हो, PMK हो या AIDMK हो, मुसलमानों के वोटों की खातिर अपना “कुछ भी” देने के लिए तैयार रहने वाले “सेकुलर” नेताओं और बुद्धिजीवियों को दलितों की कतई फ़िक्र नहीं है। सुप्रीम कोर्ट के इस निर्णय से अब इन लगभग 40 नगर पंचायतों से भी उन्हें मुस्लिम बहुल पंचायतों से अलग करने की माँग उठने लगी है, जिससे कि उनका भी विकास हो सके।

----------


## Bharatiya

मजे की बात तो यह है कि दलित वोटों की रोटी खाने वाले हों या दलितों की झोंपड़ी में रोटी खाने वाले नौटंकीबाज हों, किसी ने भी मेल्विशारम के इन दलितों की हालत सुधारने और यहाँ के मुस्लिम दबंगों को “ठीक करने” के लिए कोई कदम नहीं उठाया… इन दलितों की सहायता के लिए आगे आया एक ब्राह्मण, डॉ सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी…। अब कम से कम कील्विशारम की ग्राम पंचायत अपने हिसाब और अपनी जरुरतों के अनुसार बजट निर्धारण, ठेके, पेयजल, नालियाँ इत्यादि करवा सकेगी… मेल्विशारम के 17 मुस्लिम बहुल वार्ड, शरीयत के अनुसार “जैसी परिस्थितियों” में रहने के वे आदी हैं, वैसे ही रहने को स्वतन्त्र हैं।

उल्लेखनीय है कि ऐसे “दारुल-इस्लाम” भारत के प्रत्येक राज्य के प्रत्येक जिले में मिल जाएंगे, क्योंकि यह एक स्थापित तथ्य है कि जिस स्थान, तहसील, जिले या राज्य में मुस्लिम बहुमत होता है, वहाँ की शासन व्यवस्था में वे किसी भी अन्य समुदाय से सहयोग, समन्वय या सहभागिता नहीं करते, सिर्फ़ अपनी मनमानी चलाते हैं और उनकी पूरी कोशिश होती है कि अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय (चाहे वे हिन्दू हों, सिख हों या ईसाई हों) पर बेजा दबाव बनाकर उन्हें शरीयत के मुताबिक चलने को बाध्य करें…। आज जो दलित नेता, मुस्लिम वोटों के लिए "तलवे चाटने की प्रतिस्पर्धाएं" कर रहे हैं, उनके अनुयायी दलित भाई इस उदाहरण से समझ लें, कि जब कभी दलितों की जनसंख्या किसी क्षेत्र विशेष में “निर्णायक” नहीं रहेगी, उस दिन यही दलित नेता सबसे पहले उनकी ओर से आँखें फ़ेर लेंगे…
=============

उन पाठकों के लिए, जिन्हें “दारुल-इस्लाम” जैसे शब्दों का अर्थ नहीं पता… इस्लाम की विस्तारवादी एवं दमनकारी नीतियों सम्बन्धी चन्द परिभाषाएं पेश हैं - 

1) उम्मा (Ummah) – एक अरबी शब्द जिसका अर्थ है Community (समुदाय) या राष्ट्र (Nation), परन्तु इसका उपयोग “अल्लाह को मानने वालों” (Believers) के लिए ही होता है… (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ummah)

2) दारुल इस्लाम (Dar-ul-Islam) – ऐसे तमाम मुस्लिम बहुल इलाके, जहाँ इस्लाम का शासन चलता है, सभी इस्लामिक देश इस परिभाषा के तहत आते हैं।

3) दारुल-हरब (Dar-ul-Harb) – ऐसे देश अथवा ऐसे स्थान, जहाँ शरीयत कानून नहीं चलता, तथा जहाँ अन्य आस्थाओं अथवा अल्लाह को नहीं मानने वाले लोगों का बहुमत हो… अर्थात गैर-इस्लामिक देश।
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divisio...world_in_Islam)

4) काफ़िर (Kafir) – ऐसा व्यक्ति जो अल्लाह के अलावा किसी अन्य ईश्वर में आस्था रखता हो,  मूर्तिपूजक हो। अंग्रेजी में इसे Unbeliever कहा जाएगा, यानी “नहीं मानने वाला”। (ध्यान रहे कि इस्लाम के तहत सिर्फ़ “मानने वाले” या “नहीं मानने वाले” के बीच ही वर्गीकरण किया जाता है) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kafir).

5) जेहाद (Jihad) – इस शब्द से अधिकतर पाठक वाकिफ़ होंगे, इसका विस्तृत अर्थ जानने के लिए यहाँ घूमकर आएं… (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jehad)। वैसे संक्षेप में इस शब्द का अर्थ होता है, “अल्लाह के पवित्र शासन हेतु रास्ता बनाना…”

6) अल-तकैया (Al-Taqiya) – चतुराई, चालाकी, चालबाजी, षडयंत्रों के जरिये इस्लाम के विस्तार की योजनाएं बनाना। सुन्नी विद्वान इब्न कथीर की व्याख्या के अनुसार “अल्लाह को मानने वाले”, और “नहीं मानने वाले” के बीच कोई दोस्ती नहीं होनी चाहिए, यदि किसी कारणवश ऐसा करना भी पड़े तो वह दोस्ती मकसद पूरा होने तक सिर्फ़ “बाहरी स्वरूप” में होनी चाहिए…। और अधिक जानिये… (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taqiyya)

बहरहाल, तमिलनाडु के मेल्विशारम और कील्विशारम के उदाहरणों तथा इन परिभाषाओं से आप जान ही चुके होंगे कि समूचे विश्व को “दारुल इस्लाम” बनाने की प्रक्रिया में अर्थात एक “उम्मा” के निर्माण हेतु “अल-तकैया” एवं “जिहाद” का उपयोग करके “दारुल-हरब” को “दारुल-इस्लाम” में कैसे परिवर्तित किया जाता है…। फ़िलहाल आप चादर तानकर सोईये और इंतज़ार कीजिए, कि कब और कैसे पहले आपके मोहल्ले, फ़िर आपके वार्ड, फ़िर आपकी तहसील, फ़िर आपके जिले, फ़िर आपके संभाग, फ़िर आपके प्रदेश और अन्त में भारत को “दारुल-इस्लाम” बनाया जाएगा…।

----------


## THE GAME

> *2002 से 2009 के बीच आठ साल तक दलितों, द्रविडों और वन्नियार समुदाय के नाम पर रोटी खाने वाली दोनों पार्टियों ने "मुस्लिम वोटों की भीख और भूख" के चलते कील्विशारम के दलितों को उनके बुरे हाल पर अनाथ छोड़ रखा था…।* *इसके बाद इस्लाम द्वारा सताए हुए इन दलितों के जीवन में आया एक ब्राह्मण, यानी डॉ सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी…। डॉ स्वामी ने पत्रकार पुदुवई सर्वनन की यह रिपोर्ट पढ़ी और उन्होंने इस “दारुल-इस्लाम” के खिलाफ़ लड़ने का फ़ैसला किया।*
> 
> डॉ सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी ने चेन्नै हाईकोर्ट में एक याचिका दायर की जिसमें अदालत से माँग की गई कि वह सरकार को निर्देशित करे कि कील्विशारम को एक अलग पंचायत के रूप में स्थापित करे। मेल्विशारम नगर पंचायत के साथ कील्विशारम के विलय को निरस्त घोषित किया जाए, ताकि कील्विशारम के निवासी अपने गाँव की भलाई के निर्णय स्वयं ले सकें, न कि मुस्लिम दबंगों की दया पर निर्भर रहें। हाईकोर्ट ने तदनुरूप अपना निर्णय सुना दिया…
> 
> परन्तु मुस्लिम वोटों के लिए “भिखारी” और “बेगैरत” बने हुए DMK व AIDMK ने हाईकोर्ट के इस निर्णय को 16 जनवरी 2009 को सुप्रीम कोर्ट में चुनौती दे दी (http://www.thehindu.com/2009/01/17/s...1753940400.htm)  । जिस तरह मुस्लिम आरक्षण से लेकर हर मुद्दे पर लात खाते आए हैं, वैसे ही हमेशा की तरह सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने राज्य सरकार को लताड़ दिया और कील्विशारम के निवासियों की इस याचिका को तीन माह के अन्दर अमल में लाने के निर्देश दिये। सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने अपने निर्देश में कहा कि कील्विशारम पंचायत का पूरा प्रशासन वेल्लोर जिले में अलग से किया जाए, तथा इसे मेल्विशारम से पूर्णरूप से अलग किया जाए। चीफ़ जस्टिस केजी बालकृष्णन व जस्टिस पी सदाशिवन की बेंच ने तमिलनाडु सरकार को इस निर्णय पर अमल करने सम्बन्धी समस्त कागज़ात की एक प्रति, डॉ सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी को देने के निर्देश भी दिये।
> 
> पाठकों, यह तो मात्र एक उदाहरण है, मेल्विशारम जैसी लगभग 40 नगर पंचायतें हाल-फ़िलहाल तमिलनाडु में हैं, जहाँ मुस्लिम बहुमत में हैं और हिन्दू (दलित) अल्पमत में। इन सभी पंचायतों में भी कमोबेश वही हाल है, जो मेल्विशारम के हिन्दुओं का है। उन्हें लगातार अपमान के घूंट पीकर जीना पड़ता है और DMK हो, PMK हो या AIDMK हो, मुसलमानों के वोटों की खातिर अपना “कुछ भी” देने के लिए तैयार रहने वाले “सेकुलर” नेताओं और बुद्धिजीवियों को दलितों की कतई फ़िक्र नहीं है। सुप्रीम कोर्ट के इस निर्णय से अब इन लगभग 40 नगर पंचायतों से भी उन्हें मुस्लिम बहुल पंचायतों से अलग करने की माँग उठने लगी है, जिससे कि उनका भी विकास हो सके।


*बहुत खूब दोस्त ...शानदार ...रेपो +++++**

अब कहाँ छुप कर बैठे हैं दलितों के शोषण और हक़ की नाहक बकवास करने वाले  अन्तर्वासना मंच के "विद्वान" जिन्हें सिर्फ "हिन्दू धर्म" से एलर्जी होती  रहती है ...जाओ तमिलनाडु जाकर अपने भाई बंधुओं की मदद करो ....एक 'ब्रह्मण"  तुम लोगों के लिए  हक़ की लड़ाई कर रहा है......आइन्दा बकवास करने के पहले  इस बात को सौ बार सोचना और फिर...भी बकवास करनी ही हो तो ...तुम लोगों को  "राम ही राखे"...

दलितों के बहुलता वाले राज्य उत्तर प्रदेश में भी जल्दी ही ऐसे हालत बनने वाले हैं भाई....*:left:

----------


## Bharatiya

*17 दिसम्बर"11 को ब्रिटिश प्रधानमंत्री ने यू.के. को ईसाइयों का देश खुलेआम घोषित किया और इसकी वकालत की. कहां हैं धर्मनिरपेक्ष लोग?*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-16224394

----------


## THE GAME

> *17 दिसम्बर"11 को ब्रिटिश प्रधानमंत्री ने यू.के. को ईसाइयों का देश खुलेआम घोषित किया और इसकी वकालत की. कहां हैं धर्मनिरपेक्ष लोग?*


*इन बेवकूफों की धर्मनिरपेक्षता सिर्फ हिन्दू धर्म की खिलाफत में है  दोस्त ....यह "धर्मनिरपेक्ष" नहीं "शर्मनिरपेक्ष" लोग हैं....इनसे कोई उम्मीद करना बेमानी है*

----------


## THE GAME

*एक कश्मीरी पंडित की पीड़ाः माय नेम इज़ नॉट खान* 

*मेरा दुर्भाग्य है कि मैं हिन्दुस्तान में रहता हूँ और हिन्दू हूँ। मैं खुशनसीब नहीं हूँ क्योंकि कि मेरे नाम के साथ 'खान' नहीं जुड़ा है। दुर्भाग्य से मेरे नाम के साथ मेरा उपनाम कौल जुड़ा है। मैं एक हिन्दू परिवार में पैदा हुआ। मुझे अपने परिवार के साथ कश्मीर छोड़ना पड़ा। लेकिन मैं इतना सौभाग्यशाली नहीं हूँ कि करण जौहर मेरे परिवार के साथ हुई ज्यादती को लेकर फिल्म बनाए। आज तो ये फैशन हो गया है कि अगर आपके नाम के साथ खान जुड़ा है और आपके साथ कोई ज्यादती हुई है तो देश भर का मीडिया उसे खबर बनाएगा और सुर्खियों में उछालेगा। फिल्मी दुनिया में बैटे 'देशभक्त' फिल्म निर्माता निर्देशक किसी खान पर होने वाले अत्याचारों पर फिल्म तक बना देंगे। अमरीकी एअरपोर्ट पर एक शाहरुख खान के जूते और मौजे उतरवा लिए जाएँ तो पूरे देश का मीडिया छाती कूटने लगता है।

लेकिन एक बार फिर यही कहना पड़ रहा है कि मैं 'खान' नहीं कौल हूँ। 

जरा मेरी आपबीती भी सुन लीजिए!

मेरी माँ और बहन के साथ बलात्कार के बाद उनकी हत्या कर दी गई। मेरी 6 साल की बच्ची जिसके सामने एक 'खान' द्वारा उसके भाई, बहन और पिता  की हत्या की गई और उसकी बहन के साथ बलात्कार किया गया, लेकिन इस भयावह और शर्मनक घटना पर न तो कोई मेरे आँसू पोछने आया न ही कोई फिल्म बनाने आया। कश्मीरी हिन्दुओं के साथ कश्मीर में हर दिन हो रही ज्यादतियों के खिलाफ कोई फिल्म नहीं बनाएगा क्योंकि कश्मीरी हिन्दु 'खान' नहीं है, दुर्भाग्य से हम कौल हैं।

जब हम हमारे हितों की लड़ाई लड़ने वाले नेताओं को देखते हैं तो पाते हैं कि उन्होंने हमारी लड़ाई लड़ने के नाम पर बड़े बड़े बंगले बना लिए हैं। उन्होंने दूसरे राज्यों के स्कूल और कॉलेजों में हमारे लिए आरक्षण भी करवा दिया, लेकिन किसी ने कभी यह कोशिश नहीं की कि हम अपने वतन, अपने कश्मीर में अपने ही घरों में वापस लौट सकें। इन बेचारे नेताओं की प्राथमिकता अलग है, वे तो हमारे पड़ोसी आतंकवादी देश के जिहादियों के कार्यक्रमों पर अपने बयान देते हैं, और हमारी समस्या पर सेमिनारों में उपदेश देते रहते हैं।

इस तरह ये लोग हमारे साथ खेलते रहते हैं, क्योंकि मेरे नाम के साथ 'खान' नहीं, 'कौल' जुड़ा है। मैने इस बहुचर्चित फिल्म माय नेम इज़ खान का ट्रैलर देखा है और मुझे उम्मीद है कि ये फिल्म भारत में अच्छा कारोबार भी करेगी।

इस फिल्म में इस बात का उल्लेख तक नहीं है कि आतंकवाद खतरनाक होता है, और धर्म के नाम पर आतंक फैलाने वाले देश के ही नहीं मानवता के दुश्मन भी होते हैं। लेकिन एक विदेशी एअरपोर्ट पर सुरक्षा जाँच के दौरान, जो देश नहीं चाहता कि उनके यहाँ दोबारा 9/11 जैसी घटना दोहराई जाए, एक खान के जूते उतरवा लेने पर इस देश में फिल्म बनाई जाती है। लेकिन कश्मीर में जहाँ परिवार के परिवार उज़ाड़े जा रहे हैं, उनका गुनाह मात्र इतना है कि वे हिन्दू हैं, उनके परिवार में 'पाकिस्तान से आने वाले खान' घर के बड़े-बूढ़ों के सामने बलात्कार करते हैं और हत्या कर देते हैं, ऐसी वीभत्स और मानवता को शर्मसार करने वाली घटनाओं पर कोई करण जौहर फिल्म नहीं बनाता। कोई करण जौहर पाँच साल की उस बच्ची सीमा की सिहरन पैदा कर देने वाली आँखों देखी पर फिल्म नहीं बनाएगा, जिसके माँ-बाप और भाई को एक हत्यारे ने चाकुओँ से गोद डाला। क्योंकि उसके पिता कोई 'खान' नहीं थे, वे तो अभागे हिन्दू थे और उनका उपनाम कौल था। .......*

----------


## THE GAME

*..........यह इस देश का और हिन्दुओं का दुर्भाग्य नही तो क्या कि आज इस देश में हिन्दू होना एक अपराध हो गया है और अगर आप हिन्दू हैं तो आप पर होने वाले अत्याचारों और आतंकी हमलों की खबर खबर नहीं होती क्योंकि आप एक हिन्दू हैं और आप इस देश को, देश के झंडे को और देश की संस्कृति से प्यार करते हैं। सरकार जब कश्मीर मुद्दे पर बात करना चाहती है तो उसे कश्मीर से विस्थापित किए गए मजबूर कश्मीरी पंडित नजर नहीं आते, वह उन्हीं लोगों को और उन्हीं मुस्लिम नेताओं को बातचीत के लिए बुलाती है जो इस देश का विभाजन करना चाहते हैं और कश्मीर को पाकिस्तान को सौंप देना चाहते हैं। हम खान नहीं है इसलिए हम दिल्ली के जंतर मंतर पर लावारिस से टेंटों में अपने ही देश में शरणार्थियों की तरह पड़े हुए हैं।

यह हमारा दुर्भागय है कि हमारे नाम के साथ खान नहीं जुड़ा है। अगर हमारे नाम के साथ खान जुडा़ होता तो फिल्मी दुनिया के कई दर्जन करण जौहर यहाँ फिल्म बनाने आते कि देखो इस देश में अल्पसंख्यकों के साथ कितना अत्याचार हो रहा है।

करण जौहर की इस फिल्म को लेकर मैं खूब रोया, मैं एक बेटे के पिता तरह रोया, क्योंकि मैं चाहता था कि इस फिल्म की कहानी किसी भारतीय की कहानी हो, एक ऐसे भारतीय की, जो ऑस्टिन जैसी बीमारी से ग्रस्त अपने बेटे को लेकर परेशान है। लेकिन देखिए इस फिल्म के हीरो शाहरुख खान ने एक अखबार को दिए साक्षात्कार में क्या कहा है, शाहरुख खान कहते हैं, "मैं इस्लाम का राजदूत हूँ।" इससे दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण और शर्मनाक स्वीकृति और क्या हो सकती है कि एक व्यक्ति जो भारत में बनने वाली हिन्दी फिल्मों में भारतीय या यूँ कहिए हिन्दू किरदारों के नाम से देश भर के लोगों में लोकप्रिय हो जाता है, वह अपने आपको इस्लाम का राजदूत कहता है। अगर शाहरुख खान इस्लाम के राजदूत हैं तो उनकी जगह फिल्मी दुनिया नहीं, देवबंद है, उनको वहाँ बैठकर फतवे जारी करना चाहिए। शाहरुख खान को यह नहीं पता या वो ये स्वीकार करना नहीं चाहते कि उनकी लोकप्रियता एक मुस्लिम होने के नाते नहीं बल्कि एक फिल्मी हीरो होने की वजह से है। उनको इस देश के लोगों का प्यार और सम्मान इसलिए नहीं मिला है कि वे मुस्लिम हैं, बल्कि इसलिए कि वे एक भारतीय अभिनेता हैं।

अगर षाहरुख खान अपने आपको इस्लाम के राजदूत के रूप में स्थापित करना चाहते हैं तो क्या हम हिन्दुओं के लिए भी कोई  राजदूत बनाएँ? मेरे लिए ये बात ही बचकानी है क्योंकि मेरी नजर में चाहे कोई खान हो या सिंह या या कोई विक्टर सभी भारतीय हैं, हम सभी इस भारत देश के नागरिक हैं और भारत माता की संतान हैं। अगर मुझे राजदूत बनना ही होगा तो मैं इस देश के तिरंगे का राजदूत बनना चाहूँगा।

मुझे नहीं लगता कि अमिताभ बच्चन या ह्रितिक रोशन शाहरुख खान जैसा सोच रखते होंगे। लेकिन हिन्दू नाम वाले इन महान अभिनेताओं ने कभी इस बात पर गौर किया कि कश्मीर से विस्थापत हो रहे और आतंकवाद के शिकार कौल और कश्मीरी पंडितों पर फिल्म बनाई जाए। गोधरा कांड को लेकर हल्ला मचता है। क्या एक भी मुस्लिम नेता ने आज तक कश्मीरी पंडितों को कश्मीर से भगाए जाने के खिलाफ कोई बयन दिया?

अब एक और घटना से आप जान सकते हैं कि इस देश में खान होने का क्या मतलब है।

अगर आप खान हैं और किसी रेल पटरी पर आपका शव पड़ा मिले तो पूरा देश और देश भर का मीडिया और मानवाधिकार आयोग इसको लेकर हल्ला मचाएंगे। संयोगवश वह भी रिजवान खान था। और माय नेम इज़ खान में भी एक रिज़वान खान है। रिज़वान की मौत को लेकर एक पुलिस आयुक्त तक के खिलाफ कार्रवाई हुई। लेकिन अगर आप कोई शर्मा या कौल हैं और आप श्रीनगर में किसी अमीना युसुफ नामकी लडकी से प्यार कर बैठते हैं तो पुलिस आपके घर में घुसकर आपको पकड़र ले जाएगी और आपकी लाश भी नहीं मिलेगी। इस भयावह घटना पर राष्ट्रीय मीडिया तो क्या कोई स्थानीय अखबार भी दो लाईन की खबर भी नहीं देगा। क्योंकि मरने वाला कोई खान नहीं, अभागा हिन्दू है, जिसने एक मुस्लिम लड़की से प्यार किया। आज तक इस देश की सरकार, मानवाधिकार आयोग और हिन्दुओं के नाम पर नेतागिरी करने वालों से लेकर मीडिया तक में किसी ने ये सवाल नहीं उठाया कि आखिर एक अच्छा भला नौजवान कैसे एक रात की पुलिस हिरासत में मौत का शिकार हो गया। सवाल तो ये भी है कि पुलिस ने उसे किस जुर्म में पकड़ा था।

फिल्मी दुनिया का कोई करण जौहर हिन्दुओं पर हो रहे इन अत्याचारों को लेकर शायद ही फिल्म बनाए, अगर बनाएगा तो वह संप्रादायिक हो जाएगा, क्योंकि इस देश में हिन्दुओं के हित में बात करने मात्र से सांप्रदायिक हो जाता है और मुस्लिमों के पक्ष में आवाज उठाने पर धर्म निरपेक्ष कहलाता है।*

----------


## THE GAME

*इस  देश में हिन्दू होना सबसे बड़ा गुनाह है और अगर आपने हिन्दू होते हुए किसी मुस्लिम  युवती से विवाह कर लिया तो फिर आपको इस देश में  जिंदा रहने का ही हक़ नहीं। मुस्लिम आतंकवादियों की मौत पर उनको मुआवजा देने से लेकर उनको शहीद बताने के लिए देश भर का मीडिया, मानवाधिकार आयोग और कुकुरमु्त्ते की तरह उग आने वाले सामाजिक संगठन खबरिया चैनलों पर बरसाती मेंढकों की तरह टर्र-टर्र करने लगते हैं, लेकिन इस देश के बहुसंख्यक हिन्दुओं पर खासकर कश्मीर में आतंकवादियों के रहमोकरम और सरकारी नाकामी के साये में जी रहे हिन्दुओं के लिए एक मुस्लिम लड़की से विवाह करने मात्र से इस्लाम इस कदर खतरे में पड़ जाता है कि श्रीनगर की पुलिस उस हिन्दू युवक को उठाकर ले जाती है और फिर उसकी लाश मिलती है। लेकिन दाद देना होगी उस अमीना उर्फ आँचल के साहस और पतिव्रत धर्म की, कि उसने अपने पति की हत्या को लेकर अपने हत्यारे भाई और बाप के खिलाफ मामला दर्ज करने और मुकदमा चलाने की मांग को लेकर अपनी लड़ाई छेड़ रखी है, लेकिन इस हत्या की घटना को एक महीने से ज्यादा समय बीत जाने पर भी कोई मानवाधिकार आयोग और कोई राजनेता आँचल के आँसू पोछने नहीं गया।..........*

----------


## THE GAME

*आखिर  आँचल की दीवाली सूनी बीती। उसके घर के दीए साम्प्रदायिक अन्याय और नफ़रत की हवा ने बुझा दिए। 21 अगस्त से पहले उसका नाम था अमीना युसुफ। श्रीनगर की रहने वाली। हाउस बोट का व्यवसाय करते थे उसके पिता। अमीना युसुफ की आँखों में वही सपने थे जो एक युवती अपने भविष्य के बारे में देखती है। अच्छा प्रेमी, पति, सुन्दर घर और गृहस्थी। पर अमीना का गुनाह यह बना कि उसने रजनीश से प्रेम किया। रजनीश हिन्दू और अमीना मुस्लिम। पर इश्क़ तो वो आग का दरिया है जिसे तैर कर पार करना होता है। अमीना ने जिंदगी की बागडोर रजनीश के हाथों सौंप दी और अमीना युसुफ से आँचल शर्मा हो गयी। 21 अगस्त को दोनों ने जम्मू में शादी कर ली।

29 सितम्बर की रात कश्मीर की वहशी पुलिस जम्मू से रजनीश को चुपचाप उठा ले गयी। गैर कानूनी ढंग से श्रीनगर जेल में रखा। 4 अक्तूबर को रजनीश की लाश जम्मू पहुँची। आँचल के पति श्री रजनीश शर्मा जम्मू में एक साधारण प्यापारी थे जो व्यापार के सिलसिले में अक्सर श्रीनगर जाते थे। वहाँ  उनका अमीना से प्रेम हो गया और दोनों ने शादी कर जिंदगी एक साथ बिताने का निश्चय किया। अमीना के घरवालों को पता था परन्तु वे चाहते थे कि रजनीश पहले इस्लाम स्वीकार कर ले। रजनीश ने यह मंजूर नहीं किया और अमीना  जिसकी उम्र सत्ताईस साल है, भी मान गयी। दोनों ने जम्मू आकर 21 अगस्त को शादी कर ली। 29 सितम्बर की रात को कश्मीर से आयी पुलिस ने चुपचाप रजनीश के घर दबिश दी और उसको श्रीनगर ले गए। उसे गिरफ्तार कर ले जा रहे हैं। यह और भी छुपाया गया और रोजनामचे में दर्ज किया कि पवन शर्मा को श्रीनगर ले जा रहे हैं जो रजनीश के बड़े भाई हैं। यानी कि षड़यंत्र की गंध पहले कदम से ही आने लगी थी। रजनीश फिर जम्मू नहीं लौटा। उसकी लाश लाई गयी, जिस पर भयंकर यातनाओं के निशान थे। कश्मीर  पुलिस ने कहा कि रजनीश ने थाने में आत्महत्या कर ली। पर इस पर तो पाकिस्तान की पुलिस भी विश्वास नहीं करेगी। आँचल उर्फ अमीना ने बहादुरी से अपने दिवंगत पति को श्रद्धांजलि देते हुए कहा कि उसके माँ-बाप ने कश्मीर पुलिस को रिश्वत देकर रजनीश की हत्या करवा दी, क्योंकि रजनीश एक मुस्लिम लड़की से शादी कर रहे थे और उन्होंने इस्लाम स्वीकार करने से मना कर दिया था। 

लेकिन क्या देश में इस हृदय विदारक घटना की कहीं गूंज उठी... ? वे मानव अधिकारवादी जो कोलकोता में रिजवान की घटना पर इतना चिल्लाये थे जितना वे चीन की घुसपैठ पर भी नहीं बोले। वे रजनीश और अमीना अर्थात् आँचल की शोकांतिका पर चुप क्यों रहे...? क्या कहीं भी किसी स्त्री अधिकार संगठन ने इस पर महिला आयोग को कार्यवाही के लिए पुकारा, जो महिला आयोग राखी सावंत के फिल्मी स्टंट पर तुरंत सक्रिय हो उठा था वह अमीना या आँचल की करुणामय कथा पर सन्नाटा क्यों ओढ़े हुए हैं ? यह घटना भारतीय शासन और राजनीति में व्याप्त सेक्युलर विद्रूपता का प्रमाण है जो हिन्दू हनन को ही अपनी पहचान बना बैठा है।


कश्मीर  घाटी सामान्य हिन्दुओं और बौद्ध समाज के लिए घोर  व्यवहार करने वाली सत्ता  का प्रतीक बनी है। कुछ  समय पहले श्री अमरनाथ जी की भूमि के लिए हुए असाधारण  आंदोलन ने यह तथ्य प्रकट किया ही था और उस समय श्रीनगर  की अहंकारी सत्ता को झुकना  पड़ा था। फिर भी जम्मू  के लिए घोषित केन्द्रीय विश्वविद्यालय श्रीनगर ले जाया गया। हिन्दू-मुस्लिम संबंधों पर भी कश्मीर  की सत्ता का घोर साम्प्रदायिक दृष्टिकोण प्रकट होता है। लद्दाख के बौद्ध समाज की भी यही शिकायत रही है। उनकी लड़कियों को भगाकर श्रीनगर ले जाया जाता है और धर्मान्तरण कर दिया जाता है। उसकी कहीं कोई सुनवाई नहीं होती। इस बारे में लद्दाख बुद्धिस्ट एसोसिएशन के एक ज्ञापन में केन्द्र सरकार को तथ्यों पर आधारित रिपोर्ट दी गयी थी, जिसमें बौद्धों  के प्रति घोर साम्प्रदायी भेदभाव के उदाहरण प्रस्तुत किये गये थे। 

कश्मीर  घाटी भारत में साम्प्रदायिक विद्वेश और भारत द्रोह का उदाहरण क्यों बना है...? उल्लेखनीय है कि भारत में केवल जम्मू-कश्मीर  ऐसा प्रांत हैजो पूरी तरह से मुस्लिम बहुल है। एक मुस्लिम बहुल प्रांत अपने राज्य में अल्पसंख्यकों के साथ कैसा व्यवहार करता है उसका ज्वलंत उदाहरण श्रीनगर की सरकार के काम काज से प्रकट होता है। भारत में ही नहीं जहाँ -जहाँ  दुनिया में मुस्लिम अल्पसंख्यक होते हैं वहाँ वे अपने लिए विशेष अधिकार अतिरिक्त आरक्षणऔर मजहबी कानून आदि की मांग करते हैं और हासिल भी कर लेते हैं। परन्तु  जहाँ  भी वे स्वयँ बहुसंख्यक होते हैं वहाँ  वे अन्य गैर-मुस्लिम समाज के अल्पसंख्यकों के अधिकार समाप्त कर देते हैं और उनकी आस्था एवं जीवन शैली की स्वतंत्रता को कुचल देते हैं। श्रीनगर में बैठे शासकों का हिन्दू-कश्मीरियों तथा जम्मू निवासियों के प्रति व्यवहार इस बात का प्रमाण है। 

आँचल  ने बड़ी हिम्मत से इस विभिषिका का सामना किया है। उसने कश्मीर  सरकार की अनुकम्पा राहत राशि भी अस्वीकार कर दी है और कहा है कि अगर उसको या उसके दिवंगत पति के परिवार को कोई हानि होती है तो उसकी जिम्मेदारी उसके पिता और कश्मीर  शासन पर होगी। आँचल ने आरोप लगाया है कि उसके पति रजनीश को इस्लाम कबूल करवाने के लिए श्रीनगर जेल में भयंकर यातनाएँ  दी गयीं, उनके नाखून उखाड़े गये, घुटने तोड़े गये और बिजली के करंट लगाये गये फिर भी उन्होंने अपना धर्म बदलना स्वीकार नहीं किया। आँचल ने माँग की है कि हमें सरकार से केवल एक ही मुआवजा चाहिए-वह दोषी पुलिसकर्मियों और आँचल के पिता मोहम्मद युसुफ मेराजी व भाइयों के खिलाफ धारा 302 के अन्तर्गत हत्या का मुकद्दमा दर्ज करें।

यह घटना भारत के विकृत सेकुलरवाद  की प्रतीक बन गयी है। क्या वास्तव में इस देश में  अब हिन्दुओं को न्याय नहीं मिल सकता ?

(लेखक  वरिष्ट पत्रकार एवँ स्तंभ लेखक हैं और राष्ट्रीय व सामाजिक मुद्दों पर नियमित रूप से लिखते हैं)*

----------


## Bharatiya

क्या किसी मौलवी को इस तरह पेड़ से बाँधकर पीटा जा सकता है?
कांग्रेस, तृणमूल कांग्रेस और वामपंथियों ने बांग्लादेशियों और मुसलमानों को इस प्रकार से अपना घर जमाई बना लिया है कि अब वे रामकृष्ण मिशन के साधुओं को भी सरेआम पीटने लगे हैं। प्रस्तुत चित्र में रामकृष्ण मिशन के स्वामी पुण्यलोकानन्दजी महाराज को दक्षिण 24 परगना जिले में सीपीएम के गुंडों और स्थानीय मुसलमानों ने पेड़ से बाँधकर पीटा। कोई भी उन्हें बचाने आगे नहीं आया क्योंकि सीपीएम के गुण्डे हथियारबन्द थे (हमेशा रहते हैं), और एक स्थानीय बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठिया अब्दुल अली ने अपने मुस्लिम साथियों की मदद से स्वामी जी को लोहे के सरिये से पीटा। जब स्वामी जी बेहोश हो गये और भीड़ छँट गई तब उनके अनुयायियों ने उन्हें अस्पताल में भरती करवाया जहाँ उनके सिर का सीटी स्कैन करवाया गया। (चित्र में देखें…)

----------


## Bharatiya

सवाल है कि - यदि किसी मौलवी को गुजरात में इस तरह पेड़ से बाँधकर पीटा जाता तो क्या-क्या होता? जवाब संक्षिप्त में दें… यह तो मैं भी जानता हूँ कि मामला संयुक्त राष्ट्र तक भी पहुँच सकता था, या जिस तरह से ग्राहम स्टेंस की बीबी को “भारत के प्रति योगदान” के लिये पद्मश्री दी गई ऐसा ही उस मौलवी की बीबी को सोनिया की ओर कुछ मिल जाता। क्या यह खबर आपने किसी सबसे तेज चैनल पर देखी है? हिन्दुओं की नपुंसकता के चलते, 2025 से पहले भारत का प्रधानमंत्री (सॉरी प्रधानमंत्री पद तो गाँधी परिवार के लिये आरक्षित है) / गृहमंत्री कोई बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठिया मुसलमान होगा, क्या अब भी आपको इसमें शक है?

----------


## Bharatiya

इनकी भी सुनो

----------


## navinc4u

> Attachment 296376सवाल है कि - यदि किसी मौलवी को गुजरात में इस तरह पेड़ से बाँधकर पीटा जाता तो क्या-क्या होता? जवाब संक्षिप्त में दें… यह तो मैं भी जानता हूँ कि मामला संयुक्त राष्ट्र तक भी पहुँच सकता था, या जिस तरह से ग्राहम स्टेंस की बीबी को “भारत के प्रति योगदान” के लिये पद्मश्री दी गई ऐसा ही उस मौलवी की बीबी को सोनिया की ओर कुछ मिल जाता। क्या यह खबर आपने किसी सबसे तेज चैनल पर देखी है? हिन्दुओं की नपुंसकता के चलते, 2025 से पहले भारत का प्रधानमंत्री (सॉरी प्रधानमंत्री पद तो गाँधी परिवार के लिये आरक्षित है) / गृहमंत्री कोई बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठिया मुसलमान होगा, क्या अब भी आपको इसमें शक है?


*गुजरात में तो एक आतंकबादी महिला नुसरत जन्हा ( हेडली ने युएस कोर्ट में इस महीअल से अपने सम्बन्ध स्वीकारे ) के एनकाउटर पर मीडिया में हायतोबा मच जाता है ८ पुलिस पाले सस्पेंड  होते है और मुख्मंत्री को सोनिया जी हत्य्यारा कहती है इस कांड की जाँच राष्ट्रिय जाँच संस्था करती है ( क्योकी ये संस्था केंद्र को रिपोर्ट करती है और  परोछ रूप से सोनिया को रिपोर्ट करती है )
*

----------


## usha chauhan

अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## sharmakr1967

IS Antak WAD ki JAd hi Berozgari ora=hamre dusman is ka fayda lete hi or beroj garo ko pakd kar unko paiso ka lalach dete hi or fir iss line me dal tete hiu sath me is ki jimadaar hi aaj hamari police jo logo per jhute case banati hi or un ko paresaan kartii hi sath me koi bhi police wala imana dar nahi bcha jo ke ye kahe ki koi mujhe bina

----------


## navinc4u

*बेरोजगारी तो हर समाज और हर वर्ग में है और इस वजह से कोई आतंकवादी नहीं बनता , सीमी जैसे संगठन तो पढ़े लिखे युवको द्वारा चलाये जा रहे है और ज्यादातर मामलों में आतंकवादी घटनाओं का मास्टर मांइड बहुत पढ़े लिखे अच्छी तरह रोजी रोटी कमाने वाले पाए गए , दिल्ली विश्वविधालय के पढ़े लिखे प्रोफ़ेसर इस्लामी  अतंकवादी घटना में  मास्टर मांइड पाए गए 
दूसरी बात बिना स्थानीय मदद के आतंकवादी कभी अपने मंसूबो में सफल नहीं हो सकते और ये मदद उनको अच्छी तरह से सफल और कामयाब स्थानीय मुस्लिम समुदाय द्वारा मिलाता है यही नहीं जब इनका कोई युवक पकड़ा जाता है तो कुकुरमुत्ते की तरह उगे मानवाधिकारवादी संगठन पुलिस पर तरह तरह के दवाव डाल कर उन युवको को छुड़वा लेते है और परेशान इमानदारी से अपनी ड्यूटी करने वाले पुलिस वाले होते है 
उदहारण है सहाबुद्दीन केस जिस में एक गुंडे को मरने के इनाम पुलिस वालो नौकरी से हाथ धो कर जेल में जा कर चुकाना पड़ा*

----------


## Bharatiya

*सूर्य नमस्कार के खिलाफ मुस्लिमों का फतवा*


मध्य प्रदेश में 'सूर्य नमस्कार' अब राजनीतिक लड़ाई का हथियार बनता दिख रहा है। दरअसल, मध्य प्रदेश सरकार गुरुवार को एक नया रिकॉर्ड दर्ज करवाने के लिए तैयार है। गुरुवार को प्रदेश के ज़्यादातर स्कूलों में बच्चे एक साथ सूर्य नमस्कार करेंगे। इसमें प्रदेश के 50 लाख लोगों के शामिल होने की उम्मीद है। अगर ऐसा हुआ तो छात्रों की यह कोशिश गिनीज बुक ऑफ वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड में दर्ज हो जाएगी। 

लेकिन राज्य में सभी लोग इस तैयारी से खुश नहीं हैं। शिवराज सिंह चौहान सरकार की इस योजना से राज्य के मुस्लिम समुदाय के नेता खफा है। राज्य के मुस्लिम नेताओं ने सूर्य नमस्कार की तुलना मूर्तिपूजा (बुतपरस्ती)  से करते हुए इसे गैर इस्लामिक करार दिया है। मुस्लिम धार्मिक नेताओं ने इसके खिलाफ फतवा भी जारी कर दिया है। 

हालांकि, मुख्यमंत्री शिवराज सिंह चौहान साफ कर चुके हैं कि स्कूलों में सूर्य नमस्कार कार्यक्रम में हर बच्चे को शामिल होना अनिवार्य नहीं है बल्कि यह उनकी मर्जी पर निर्भर है। चौहान ने कहा कि मुस्लिम समाज को इसका विरोध नहीं करना चाहिए। उन्होंने मंगलवार को भोपाल में कहा था कि सूर्य नमस्कार कार्यक्रम को विवादित नहीं बनाना चाहिए। 
दूसरी तरफ, राज्य के अधिकारियों का कहना है कि विद्यालयी शिक्षा विभाग ने इस कार्यक्रम के लिए व्यापक इंतजाम किए हैं। सूर्य नमस्कार एक तरह का योग है, जिसमें 12 चरण होते हैं।

----------


## Bharatiya

*अब ईसाई समुदाय ने किया सूर्य नमस्कार का विरोध*
मध्य प्रदेश के स्कूलों में आज लाखों की संख्या में छात्रों ने विवादों के बीच सूर्य नमस्कार किया। लेकिन मध्य प्रदेश सरकार की इस मुहिम पर राजनीति भी तेज हो गई है। मुस्लिम धर्मगुरुओं की तरफ से सूर्य नमस्कार के खिलाफ फतवा जारी करने के बाद ईसाई समाज ने भी सूर्य नमस्कार का विरोध किया है। 

ईसाई महासंघ (आईएमएस) ने कहा है कि वह गिनीज बुक ऑफ वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड के अधिकारियों से संपर्क करेगा ताकि मध्य प्रदेश सरकार द्वारा प्रायोजित यह कार्यक्रम रिकॉर्ड के तौर पर दर्ज न किया जाए। 

ईसाई महासंघ की नज़र में सूर्य नमस्कार बहुधर्मी समाज में सांप्रदायिकता को बढ़ावा देता है। ईसाई महासंघ के मध्य प्रदेश ईकाई के महासचिव जेरी पॉल ने कहा, राज्य में विभिन्न धर्मों को मानने वाले लोग रहते हैं। मुस्लिम धर्म गुरुओं ने भी सूर्य नमस्कार को मूर्ति पूजा जैसा मानते हुए गैर इस्लामी ठहराया था और इसके खिलाफ फतवा जारी कर दिया था। 

इस बीच, मध्य प्रदेश के 6 हजार से ज़्यादा स्कूलों में गुरुवार को बच्चों ने एक साथ सूर्य नमस्कार किया। सूर्य नमस्कार शुरू करने का संकेत आकाशवाणी के जरिए दिया गया था। यह कार्यक्रम स्वामी विवेकानंद की जयंती के अवसर पर आयोजित किया गया। भोपाल के नवीन कन्या हायर सेकंडरी (ओल्ड कैंपियन) स्कूल में सूर्य नमस्कार कार्यक्रम में शामिल होने के बाद पत्रकारों से बातचीत में मध्य प्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री शिवराज सिंह चौहान ने पूरे विवाद पर सफाई देते हुए कहा, 'सूर्य नमस्कार का संबंध बच्चों के अच्छे स्वास्थ्य से है। किसी धर्म विशेष के फायदे के लिए हम सूर्य नमस्कार नहीं कर रहे हैं। यह एक योग का आसन है, जिसे करने से हर व्यक्ति स्वस्थ रह सकता है। हमने वैसे भी कार्यक्रम को स्वैच्छिक रखा है। किसी पर दबाव नहीं है कि उसे जरूर करे।' 

शिवराज सिंह चौहान ने कहा कि सूर्य नमस्कार कार्यक्रम रिकार्ड के लिए भी नहीं किया जा रहा है। हमारा उद्देश्य योग शिक्षा को घर-घर तक पहुंचाना है, उसी कड़ी में इसे स्कूलों में बच्चों को करवाया जा रहा है। बताया जा रहा है कि चौहान ने अपने बाएं हाथ में हुए ऑपरेशन और 15 टांके लगे होने के बाद भी सूर्य नमस्कार किया। आयोजन के रिकॉर्ड को दर्ज करने के लिए प्रदेश सरकार ने अधिकारियों को नियुक्त किया था। इसे गिनीज बुक ऑफ वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड के अधिकारियों को भेजा जाएगा। लेकिन रिकॉर्ड बना या नहीं, यह साफ होने में कुछ हफ्तों का वक्त लग सकता है।

----------


## Bharatiya

*इस देश में तिंरंगा फहराने पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में वंदे मातरम गाने पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में भारत माता की तस्वीर मंच पर लगाने पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में राम मंदिर की मांग पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में राम - सेतू तोडने से रोकने पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में अफजल की फांसी पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में कसाब की फांसी पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में अमरनाथ यात्रा पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में सलमान रुश्दी की यात्रा पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में सूर्य नमस्कार पर आपत्ति ।

इस देश में गोधरा-कांड की प्रतिक्रिया पर आपत्ति ।

और

इस देश में मुस्लिम आरक्षण पर सहमति ।

इस देश में मकबूल फिदा हुसैन द्वारा रचित नग्न हिंदु देवी-देवताओं की तस्वीरों पर सहमति ।

इस देश में हज यात्रा पर सबसीडी पर सहमति ।

इस देश में धर्मों के आधार पर अलग 2 कानून पर सहमति ।

इस देश में गोधरा-कांड पर सहमति ।

इस देश में राष्ट्रवादी संगठनों को आतंकवादी कहने पर सहमति ।

इस देश में साधु-संतो के साथ बदतमीजी को सहमति ।*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> इनकी भी सुनो


*ये ज़ैद हमीद एक निहायत ही मुर्ख इंसान है! इसकी पकिस्तान में भी इज्ज़त न  के बराबर है! ये इंसान ऐसे ही अनाप शनाप बोलता है! भगवान् इसे सध्बुद्धि  दे! इसका नाम आते ही पाकिस्तान में ऐसे मजाक होता है जैसे भारत में  पिग्विजय! लेकिन साक्षात्कार लेने वाले होस्ट का रवईया पसंद आया मुझे!*

----------


## navinc4u

*मुझे एक बात समझ मे नही आती है कि कांग्रेस और कांग्रेस के नेताओ , केंद्रीय मंत्रियो से सम्बन्धित कई मामलों पर न्यायालयों ने अपने निर्णय सुरक्षित रखे हैं या रोक रखे हैं, लेकिन जब भी कोई NGO गुजरात या नरेन्द्र मोदी के खिलाफ़ याचिका लगाता है तो उसकी सुनवाई बड़ी तेज़ गति से होती है, ऐसा क्यों होता है यह भी एक रहस्य ही है।

१- चितंबरम के खिलाफ गलत तरीके से चुनाव जिंतने के आरोप की सुनवाई पिछले तीन सालो से टलती जा रही है | 
२- चार चार केंद्रीय मंत्रियो पर हत्या की कोशिस जैसे गम्भीर मामले मे सुनवाई टलती जा रही है | ... 
३- जिस लोकायुक्त ने जिन जिन धाराओं मे यदुरप्पा के खिलाफ केस दर्ज किया तो यदुरप्पा को कोर्ट ने राहत देने से मना कर दिया ..लेकिन उसी लोकायुक्त ने जब ठीक वही आरोप मे उन्ही धाराओ मे विदेश मंत्री एस एम कृष्णा पर एफ आई आर दर्ज किया तो हाई कोर्ट ने करवाई पर रहस्यमय तरीके से रोक लगा दी |
 ४- कृपा शंकर सिंह के मामले मे चार साल के बाद फैसला आया वो भी तब जब सामने महेश जेठमलानी जैसे दिग्गज वकील थे*

----------


## navinc4u

*दुनिया की चौथी सबसे अमीर राजनेता सोनिया!*
*नई दिल्ली। कोई भी व्यक्ति देश और समाजसेवा की बात कहकर राजनीति में आता है। कोई अमीर बनने के लिए राजनीति में नहीं आता, लेकिन पता नहीं क्यों राजनेता दिनोंदिन अमीर हो रहे हैं। ऐसे ही राजनेताओं की एक फेहरिस्त जारी हुई है, जिसमें कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष सोनिया गांधी को दुनिया की चौथी सबसे अमीर राजनेता बताया गया है।* 
*अमेरिकी वेबसाइट बिजनेस इनसाइडर ने यह दावा किया है। साइट के मुताबिक सोनिया के पास दो से 19 अरब डॉलर [करीब 99 अरब से लेकर 948 अरब रुपये] की संपत्ति है। सूची में हरियाणा की विधायक और जिंदल समूह की प्रमुख सावित्री जिंदल का नाम भी है। उनकी संपत्ति 13.2 अरब डॉलर [करीब 658 अरब रुपये] आंकी गई है।* 
*दरअसल सबसे पहले यह खबर जर्मनी के अखबार 'डी वेल्ट' में प्रकाशित हुई थी। इस अखबार के व*र्ल्ड लग्जरी गाइड सेक्शन में दुनिया के सबसे रईस 23 नेताओं की सूची प्रकाशित की गई थी। इसमें सोनिया गांधी चौथे स्थान पर हैं। बिजनेस इनसाइडर ने अखबार का हवाला देते हुए यह सूची प्रकाशित की है।* 
*लेख में कहा गया है पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री राजीव गांधी की विधवा सोनिया ने कांग्रेस पार्टी के नेता के रूप में संगठन को पुनजीर्वित करने में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई है।* 
*सूची में आखिरी पायदान पर अमेरिकी सांसद जॉन केरी हैं। जिनकी कुल संपत्ति करीब 18 से 28 करोड़ डॉलर के बीच है। वर्ष 2009 केलोकसभा चुनाव के दौरान दायर हलफनामे में सोनिया गांधी ने अपनी कुल संपत्ति 1.37 करोड़ रुपये बताई थी। जिसमें चल संपत्ति 1.17 करोड़ रुपये थी। जबकि अचल संपत्ति 20 लाख रुपये थे। फिलहाल सोनिया की ओर से इस बारे में कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं व्यक्त की गई है।* 
*सूची में शामिल अन्य राजनेता* 
*अब्दुल्लाह बिन अब्दुल अजीज शाह, [सऊदी अरब]* 
*हसनल बोलखेह [सुल्तान, ब्रुनोई ]* 
*माइकल ब्लूमबर्ग [मेयर, न्यूयॉर्क ]* 
*व्लादीमिर पुतिन [रूस के प्रधानमंत्री]* 
*आसिफ अली जरदारी [पाकिस्तान के राष्ट्रपति]*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*विकीलीक्स ने खुलासा किया है कि सोनिया गांधी (कांग्रेस) के नेता और  जम्मू-कश्मीर के तत्कालीन मुख्यमंत्री गुलाम नबी आज़ाद ने अफजल गुरु को माफ  किए जाने की सिफारिश की थी। कलाम और सोनिया के बीच अफजल गुरु के मामले में  मतभेद की एक बड़ी वजह यही थी। ‘दस्तावेज में अफजल गुरु को लेकर 2007 के  उत्तर प्रदेश विधानसभा चुनाव से पहले कांग्रेस के चुनावी असमंजस की बात भी  बताई गई है की अगर यूपीए अफजल गुरु को फांसी की सज़ा होने देती है तो इस  बात का डर है कि अल्पसंख्यक मुस्लिम वोट बैंक जो राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर  परंपरागत रूप से कांग्रेस के साथ रहा है, छूट जाएगा। कांग्रेस आखिर क्या  साबित करना चाहती है, कि मुसलमानों देश द्रोही है जो वो अफजल को फासी देने  का कारण वोट नहीं देगे यदि ऐसा है तो कांग्रेस जायदा खतनाक है, किसी भी देश  द्रोही से, जो अपने देश का नहीं हुआ वो औरो का क्या होगा, वैसे भी सोनिया  तो अपने देश इटली का बारे में हे सोचती है, अपने धर्म पैसे के बारे में  सोचती है, तो वो क्या गलत कर रही है, गलत तो वो लोग है, जो इस देश के होते  हुए भी सोनिया के गुलाम है, 

 सोनिया को यही लगा होगा कि आज अफजल को फासी होगी तो हो सकता है, कि  कल मेरे भी नंबर लग जाये, क्यों कि एक ना एक दिन सोनिया कि भी पोल पट्टी  खुलेगी, उस दिन मेरा क्या होगा, इसलिये कुछ घर के भेदी भी पाल लिये जाये ,  इस के लिये सिंह साहब, दिग्विजय सिंह, राजा जैसे लोग पाल लिये गये,  कांग्रेस में हर उस को लाया गये जो देश से गद्दारी कर सकता था, जो गद्दारी  नहीं कर सकता था या सोनिया के रस्ते में रुकावट बन सकता था, उस का वक़्त से  पहले टिकेट काट दिया गया, जैसे पायलेट, सिंधिया, राजीव गाँधी सब को वक़्त  से पहले उपर भेजे दिया गया, यदि सोनिया गाँधी कि कांग्रेस को ये लगता है,  कि अफजल को फासी न देने से मुस्लमान कांग्रेस को वोट देगे तो भारत की जेलों  में बंद सभी मुस्लमान अपराधियो को कब रिहा कर रहो हो, कब सविधान में  संसोधन कर के मुसलमानों को सभी कानूनों से मुक्त किया जा रहा है, जिस से  कांग्रेस को वोटो का लाभ हो * 

*मुझे तो ऐसे लगता है, कि कांग्रेस कि निति है, कि देश में हिन्दू और  मुसलमानों को कभी मिलने मत दो, यदि ऐसा होगा तो ही कांग्रेस कि राजनीती  चलेगी, जब ही भारत को इटली का आर्थिक गुलाम बनाया जा सकता है! 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*लंदन।। आजकल इंग्लैंड में एक इस्लामिक मैरिज गाइड पर बवाल मचा हुआ है। इस गाइड में पत्नी को पीटने के ‘ बेहतर तरीके ‘ बताए गए हैं। किताब का सबसे तगड़ा विरोध आधुनिक मुसलमानों के बीच हो रहा है। उनका कहना है कि इस तरह की किताब के जरिए घरेलू हिंसा को बढ़ावा मिलेगा।
डेली मेल में छपी एक रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक, किताब ‘ द गिफ्ट फॉर मुस्लिम कपल ‘ मुसलमान पतियों को बीवियों को पीटने के तरीके बताती है।इसमें बताया गया है कि पति को हाथ से या छड़ी से पत्नी को पीटना चाहिए। किताब का कहना है कि पत्नी की कान खिंचाई भी उसे दंडित करने का बेहतर तरीका हो सकता है। इस किताब के लेखक मौलवी अशरफ अली थानवी हैं। थानवी को इस्लामिक विद्वान माना जाता है। उनकी यह किताब 160 पेज की है।
किताब में शादी और पति-पत्नी संबंधों पर विशेष चर्चा की गई है। इसमें शादी और उससे पैदा हुई तमाम तरह की दिक्कतों पर भी प्रकाश डाला गया है। किताब में शादियां क्यों टूटती हैं, विषय पर भी चर्चा की गई है।
किताब पति को हिदायत देती है कि उसे अपनी पत्नी के साथ प्यार से और नरम तरीके से पेश आना चाहिए, भले ही पत्नी बेवकूफ जैसा व्यवहार क्यों न करे।
http://mahanagartimes.net/पत्नी-को-पीटने-के-बेहतर-तर/
*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र बहुत ही जबरद्स्त जानकारी दे रहे हो.........धन्यवाद

----------


## navinc4u

ऐसे वक्त में जब पुलिस-आबादी का अनुपात पहले ही बहुत कम है, देश भर के 16,800 अति-विशिष्ट लोगों की हिफाजत के लिए 50,000 से ज्यादा सुरक्षाकर्मी तैनात हैं।

गृह मंत्रालय की एक रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक, साल 2010 में 25 राज्यों और केंद्रशासित प्रदेशों के 16,788 रसूखदारों की सुरक्षा में 50,059 पुलिसकर्मी तैनात थे। छह महीने से ज्यादा की अवधि के लिए जिन बड़े लोगों को सुरक्षा मुहैया कराई गई थी उनमें कई मंत्री, सांसद, विधायक, न्यायाधीश और नौकरशाह शमिल थे।

दिलचस्प तो यह है कि साल 2010 में इन वीआईपी की सुरक्षा के लिए महज 28,298 पुलिसकर्मियों की तैनाती को मंजूरी मिली थी।

बीते शुक्रवार को केंद्रीय गृह मंत्री पी.चिदंबरम की ओर से जारी रिपोर्ट में कहा गया कि सुरक्षित लोगों की हिफाजत का अमला अमूमन उपलब्ध संसाधनों से हासिल किया जाता है। ऐसा इस मकसद के लिए मंजूरी क्षमता में इजाफे के बगैर ही होता है

----------


## navinc4u

*अनपढ़, अपरिपक्व , और दिग्विजय सिंह के सलाह पर चलने वाले तथा प्रधानमंत्री बनने के ख्वाब देखने वाले राहुल गाँधी का एक और घटिया कारनामा…**[ वैसे तो गाँधी नेहरु परिवार प्रधानमंत्री पद पर अपना जन्मसिद्ध अधिकार समझता है ]**मेरे एक पत्रकार मित्र आर के त्यागी ने गृह मंत्रालय से आर टी आई के द्वारा सोनिया गाँधी , राहुल गाँधी और प्रियंका गाँधी के सुरछा में होने वाले खर्च का पूरा ब्योरा माँगा था ..**राहुल गाँधी के उपर गृह मंत्रायल 80 करोड रूपये हर महीने सिर्फ उनकी सुरछा पर ही खर्च करता है .. जी हा हर महीने**
*वैसे इसे आप इस तरह देख सकते है बिहार  राज्य का कुल वी आई पी सुरछा खर्च 2 .75 करोड़ है

----------


## navinc4u

*गाँधी परिवार का कोई भी सदस्य जिस जगह का दौरा करता है दो महीने पहले ही एस पी जी को उसकी सुचना दे दी जाती है .. फिर एसपीजी उस जगह का पुरे तरह से छानबीन करती है .. और लोकल पुलिस के साथ उस जगह को अपनी निगरानी में ले लेती है .. . फिर दौरे के एक हप्ते पहले दिल्ली से एक विशेष मालवाहक बिमान ए एन ३२ से एसपीजी सुरछा के सारे उपकरण लेकर उस जगह पर पूरी तरह से जाँच करती है ..**सरकार ने जिस तरह का बख्तरबंद वाहन खास प्रधानमंत्री के लिए ७० करोड में जनरल मोटर्स से आर्डर देकर बनवाया है उसी तरह का वाहन सोनिया और राहुल गाँधी के लिए भी ख़रीदा गया है .. इस वाहन पर दुनिया की किसी भी बारूदी सुरंग या किसी भी विस्फोट का कोई असर नहीं होगा .. यदि इस वाहन के चारो टायर ब्लास्ट भी हो जाये तो भी ये बिना किसी तकलीफ के चल सकता है*

----------


## navinc4u

*सरकार ने जिस तरह का बख्तरबंद वाहन खास प्रधानमंत्री के लिए ७० करोड में जनरल मोटर्स से आर्डर देकर बनवाया है उसी तरह का वाहन सोनिया और राहुल गाँधी के लिए भी ख़रीदा गया है .. इस वाहन पर दुनिया की किसी भी बारूदी सुरंग या किसी भी विस्फोट का कोई असर नहीं होगा .. यदि इस वाहन के चारो टायर ब्लास्ट भी हो जाये तो भी ये बिना किसी तकलीफ के चल सकता है ..**फिर जिस जगह राहुल या सोनिया का दौरा होता है वहा खास विमान से ये वाहन भेज दिया जाता है .. और जहा पर ये लोग दौरा या कोई रैली करते है वहा आसमान में अपाचे हेलिकॉप्टर निगरानी करते रहते है .. अपाचे हेलोकोप्टर के एक घंटे उड़ने का खर्च 5 लाख रूपये प्रति घंटे है ..*

----------


## navinc4u

*अब जो व्यक्ति सरकारी पैसे से इतना मजा मुफ्त में लूट रहा है तो वो आम आदमी को मजाक बनाने का हक़दार भी बन जाता है
ठीक है घटिया नौटंकी करके सस्ती लोकप्रियता बटोरा ज सकता है लेकिन राहुल बाबा जिस दलित के घर आप रात गुरारते बिकाऊ मीडिया पर दिखाए जाते है उस घर के बहार रात भर एसपीजी के जवान और उस घर में मिनरल वाटर से लेकर एयर कंडीसन तक सब कुछ पहले ही रखवा दी जाती है .*

----------


## navinc4u

*अब राहुल गाँधी हमारे देश की तुलना अफगानिस्तान और इरान से करने लगे हैं .. राहुल गाँधी का कहना है की वहां तो रोज़ हमले होते हैं | अर्थात अब भारत के लोगों को भी अफगानिस्तान और इरान के …लोगों की तरह इस तरह की घटनाओ की आदत डाल लेनी चाहिए| राहुल गाँधी जी ने हमारे देश के लिए जो सुरक्षा के पैमाने तय किये हैं , उनकी प्रेरणा उनको अफगानिस्तान और इरान से मिलती है|**लेकिन राहुल बाबा इरान और अफगानिस्तान में किसी आतंकवादी को वोट बैंक के चश्मे से नहीं देखा जाता .. जब तक आपनी पार्टी इस देश में पूरी बहुमत से राज कर रही थी तब टाडा जैसा खतरनाक कानून आपके ही पिताजी राजीव गाँधी ने पंजाब के आतंकवादियो के सफाए के लिए बनाया .. फिर बाद में जब इस्लामी आतंकवाद फैलने लगा और जब मुस्लिम टाडा में बंद होने लगे तब आपकी पार्टी को अपने ही द्वारा बनया टाडा कानून ” काला कानून ” लगने लगा .. आपकी पार्टी ने मुस्लिम वोट बैंक के किये इस देश से आतकवाद के लिए बने सारे कानून खत्म कर दिए .. गुजरात सरकार ने गुजकोक कानून केन्द्र की मंजूरी के लिए भेजा है आपकी पार्टी ने उसे भी ठुकरा दिया ..*

----------


## navinc4u

*हमारे देश को ऐसे ही युवा और नपुंसक नेताओं की आवश्यकता है क्या….??? क्या ऐसा गैर जिमेदार और सरकारी खजाने से ऐश करने वाले व्यक्ति को भारत का प्रधानमंत्री बनने का ख्वाब देखना चाहिए ??**मुंबई ब्लास्ट पर राहुल गांधी ने कहा- हम हर हमला नहीं रोक सकते…. मुंबई हमलों पर कांग्रेस महासचिव राहुल गांधी भी केंद्रीय गृह मंत्री पी चिदंबरम की भाषा ही बोलते नजर आए. राहुल गांधी ने जहां खुफिया एजेंसियों की तारीफ के पूल बांधे, वही ये भी कह दिया कि हर वक्त आतंकवादी हमलों को रोकना असंभव है. क्या इसका मतलब यह लगाया जाए कि कांग्रेस महासचिव राहुल गांधी को लगता है कि देश में एक दो आतंकी हमले तो हो ही सकते हैं? उड़ीसा दौरे पर गए राहुल ने जब मुंबई धमाकों के बारे में पूछा गया तो राहुल ने कहा कि आतंकी हमले पूरी तरह से नहीं रोके जा सकते हैं, देश में एक दो हमले तो होंगे ही, उन्हें रोकना मुश्किल है. राहुल ने देश में हो रहे आतंकी हमले की तुलना इराक और अफगानिस्तान में हो रहे हमलों से करते हुए कहा कि वहां तो रोज ही हमले हो रहे हैं. राहुल ने मुंबई हमलों की तुलना अमेरिका से भी की. उन्होंने कहा कि आतंकी हमलों से अमेरिका भी पूरी तरह महफूज नहीं है.*

----------


## navinc4u

*राहुल बाबा अमेरिका ने तो ओसामा को उसके घर में घुस कर मारा आपकी पार्टी में ताकत है दाउद को मरने की ?? अमेरिका में २९/ ११ के बाद आज तक कोई हमला नहीं हुआ .. अमेरिका ने इराक ये लेकर अफगानिस्तान और पाकिस्तान में हमलों की बौछार कर दी ..**लेकिन आप और आपकी पार्टी के लिए वोट बैंक ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण है .. देश और देश की जनता भले मरती रहे आप तो रोज खुशिया मनाएंगे*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*राहुल तो इस लायक ही नहीं है कि उसकी किसी बात को गंभीरता से लिया जाए! हाँ  उसके मुर्ख विद्वान गुरु पिग्ग्विजय कि तरह मजाक का विषय जरूर है! भविष्य  में प्रधानमन्त्री के रूप में राहुल की छवि को बनाने का सपना तो कोंग्रेस  का टूट ही चूका है और अब शायद आने वाले समय में ये ऐसे ही मुह कि खाते  रहेंगे! इज्ज़त तो जा ही चुकी है, सत्ता भी चली जाएगी!
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *.**मुंबई ब्लास्ट पर राहुल गांधी ने कहा- हम हर हमला नहीं रोक सकते…. मुंबई हमलों पर कांग्रेस महासचिव राहुल गांधी भी केंद्रीय गृह मंत्री पी चिदंबरम की भाषा ही बोलते नजर आए. राहुल गांधी ने जहां खुफिया एजेंसियों की तारीफ के पूल बांधे, वही ये भी कह दिया कि हर वक्त आतंकवादी हमलों को रोकना असंभव है. क्या इसका मतलब यह लगाया जाए कि कांग्रेस महासचिव राहुल गांधी को लगता है कि देश में एक दो आतंकी हमले तो हो ही सकते हैं? उड़ीसा दौरे पर गए राहुल ने जब मुंबई धमाकों के बारे में पूछा गया तो राहुल ने कहा कि आतंकी हमले पूरी तरह से नहीं रोके जा सकते हैं, देश में एक दो हमले तो होंगे ही, उन्हें रोकना मुश्किल है. राहुल ने देश में हो रहे आतंकी हमले की तुलना इराक और अफगानिस्तान में हो रहे हमलों से करते हुए कहा कि वहां तो रोज ही हमले हो रहे हैं. राहुल ने मुंबई हमलों की तुलना अमेरिका से भी की. उन्होंने कहा कि आतंकी हमलों से अमेरिका भी पूरी तरह महफूज नहीं है.*


*इस तरह के ब्यान इस बात का उदाहरण है कि ये इंसान कितना बड़ा मूर्ख है!! और  फिर भी जो इसकी मम्मी के ख़ास चपूस और पालतू इसे प्रधानमन्त्री बनाने कि  बात करते हैं, वो सबसे बड़े लानती!!*

----------


## navinc4u

> *राहुल तो इस लायक ही नहीं है कि उसकी किसी बात को गंभीरता से लिया जाए! हाँ  उसके मुर्ख विद्वान गुरु पिग्ग्विजय कि तरह मजाक का विषय जरूर है! भविष्य  में प्रधानमन्त्री के रूप में राहुल की छवि को बनाने का सपना तो कोंग्रेस  का टूट ही चूका है और अब शायद आने वाले समय में ये ऐसे ही मुह कि खाते  रहेंगे! इज्ज़त तो जा ही चुकी है, सत्ता भी चली जाएगी!
> *


*नहीं भारत साहब , डर तो इसी बात का है गुलामी इस देश की नसों में इस तरह से घुस चुकी है की आज भी सोनिया गांधी के हर उलटे सीधे कारनामो को गांधी परिवार के नाम पर बर्दास्त कर लिया जाता है* *कोई राज नेता , पत्रकार या स्वम्भू समाजसेवी ये पूछने की हिम्मत नहीं करता ( स्वरामणियम स्वामी जैसे अपवाद छोड़ ) की चार पीढीयो के तथाकथित देशसेवा करने वाले परिवार के पास खरावो रुपये की दौलत कान्हा से आयी ?अब तो ये बात फ़ोर्ब्स पत्रिका ने भी मान ली है* 
*आज देश गरीव और ये परिवार अमीर क्यों होता जा रहा है ?*

----------


## aakela

goood bahut achcha bichar hai sir

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *नहीं भारत साहब , डर तो इसी बात का है गुलामी इस देश की नसों में इस तरह से घुस चुकी है की आज भी सोनिया गांधी के हर उलटे सीधे कारनामो को गांधी परिवार के नाम पर बर्दास्त कर लिया जाता है* *कोई राज नेता , पत्रकार या स्वम्भू समाजसेवी ये पूछने की हिम्मत नहीं करता ( स्वरामणियम स्वामी जैसे अपवाद छोड़ ) की चार पीढीयो के तथाकथित देशसेवा करने वाले परिवार के पास खरावो रुपये की दौलत कान्हा से आयी ?अब तो ये बात फ़ोर्ब्स पत्रिका ने भी मान ली है* 
> *आज देश गरीव और ये परिवार अमीर क्यों होता जा रहा है ?*


*स्वामी जी के प्रयत्न और उनकी निडरता से भरे ब्यान देखकर और सुनकर उम्मीद  तो जगी है! देखते हैं सुप्रीम कोर्ट का रवैय्या यहाँ कैसा रहता है!*

----------


## navinc4u

> *स्वामी जी के प्रयत्न और उनकी निडरता से भरे ब्यान देखकर और सुनकर उम्मीद  तो जगी है! देखते हैं सुप्रीम कोर्ट का रवैय्या यहाँ कैसा रहता है!*


*कुछ नहीं होगा भारत साहब , इस देश की अदालत ही निष्पछ होती तो ये परिवार कब का जेल की सलाखों के पीछे होता* *एक छोटा सा उदहारण है प्रमोद तिवारी जो लखनऊ विश्विधालय का गुंडा होता होता था और आज कल उत्तर प्रदेश कांग्रेस का अध्यछ है ने एक सापा कार्यकर्ता की सरेआम लात घूंसों से पिटाई की और बाद में टीवी चैनलों पर वयान दिया की जो किया अच्छा किया और फिर से अगर इसके नेता ( देश नहीं ) को किसी ने काले झंडे दिखाए तो फिर उसे इसी तरह मरेगा , एक दिन के लिए हवालात नहीं गया* 
*लेकिन वंही शरद पवार को एक चांटा मरने वाले को १४ दिन की जेल* 
*दूसरा उदहारण बाबा रामदेव की सभा में  आधी रात को लाठी चलने के मामले में मुख्यमंत्री , गृह मंत्री गृह मंत्रालय को क्लीन चिट लेकिन रामदेव की गलती बताने में अदालत ने देरी नहीं की*

----------


## Bhai G

मित्र लगता आपका तो हमारी न्यायपालिका से पर से भी विशवास हट गया है


> *कुछ नहीं होगा भारत साहब , इस देश की अदालत ही निष्पछ होती तो ये परिवार कब का जेल की सलाखों के पीछे होता* *एक छोटा सा उदहारण है प्रमोद तिवारी जो लखनऊ विश्विधालय का गुंडा होता होता था और आज कल उत्तर प्रदेश कांग्रेस का अध्यछ है ने एक सापा कार्यकर्ता की सरेआम लात घूंसों से पिटाई की और बाद में टीवी चैनलों पर वयान दिया की जो किया अच्छा किया और फिर से अगर इसके नेता ( देश नहीं ) को किसी ने काले झंडे दिखाए तो फिर उसे इसी तरह मरेगा , एक दिन के लिए हवालात नहीं गया* 
> *लेकिन वंही शरद पवार को एक चांटा मरने वाले को १४ दिन की जेल* 
> *दूसरा उदहारण बाबा रामदेव की सभा में  आधी रात को लाठी चलने के मामले में मुख्यमंत्री , गृह मंत्री गृह मंत्रालय को क्लीन चिट लेकिन रामदेव की गलती बताने में अदालत ने देरी नहीं की*

----------


## navinc4u

*ऐसी न्यायपालिका जो साठ साल में ये कहने की हिम्मत न जुटा सकी कि रामजन्मभूमि पर किस का हक हो / एक न्यायपालिका साठ साल में एक मंत्री को जेल ना भेज पाई हो / भाई जी अगर न्यायपालिका निष्पछ होती तो आज इस देश में दो कानून न चल रहे होते और सामान नागरिक क़ानून लागू हो गया होता*

----------


## navinc4u

*नीचे दिया गया चित्र लेफेटीनेंट रोनाल्डो और उनकी पत्नी के है 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*फ्लाइट लेफ्तिनेनेट रोनाल्डो की म्रत्यु 27 साल कि उम्र में एक अभ्यास उड़ान के दौरान  हो गयी थी 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*लेकिन इस दुःख की घड़ी में भी उनकी बहादुर पत्नी   ने अपने कर्तव्य को निभाया 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*लेकिन अपने आंसू इस बहादूर महिला ने कैसे रोके होगे ये हम नहीं सोच सकते , लेकिन बहुत दुःख की बात है हमारे तथाकथित मीडिया और खास कर आजतक न्यूज़ चैनल इस खावर को दिखने के कविल भी नहीं समझा और इस बजाये राहुल गाँधी ने आज क्या खाया ज्यादा महवपूर्ण खवर के तौर दिखाई 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*इसी योजना की कड़ी हे की धीरे धीरे सरे नोटों से सबके फोटो की जगह गाँधी जी आगये और एक दिन गाँधी को हटा* *के* * क्रोस भी आजय्गा
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

बेहतरीन प्रविष्टी आखें सजल कर दीं ++++

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *राहुल तो इस लायक ही नहीं है कि उसकी किसी बात को गंभीरता से लिया जाए! हाँ  उसके मुर्ख विद्वान गुरु पिग्ग्विजय कि तरह मजाक का विषय जरूर है! भविष्य  में प्रधानमन्त्री के रूप में राहुल की छवि को बनाने का सपना तो कोंग्रेस  का टूट ही चूका है और अब शायद आने वाले समय में ये ऐसे ही मुह कि खाते  रहेंगे! इज्ज़त तो जा ही चुकी है, सत्ता भी चली जाएगी!
> *


इस बात का बेसब्री से इंतजार कर रही है भारत की जनता

----------


## umabua

बड़ी ही कारुणिक प्रस्तुति है फ्लाईट लेफ्टिनेंट रोनाल्डो की असामयिक मृत्यु की. किन्तु उनकी पत्नी की कर्त्तव्य परायणता और त्याग निश्चित ही पति की सहादत से अधिक गहराई वाली है.  ऐसी अदम्य साहसी और धीरज वाली नारी को कोटि कोटि नमन.
आभार मित्र.

----------


## navinc4u

> बेहतरीन प्रविष्टी आखें सजल कर दीं ++++


*धन्यबाद सुनील जी , पता नहीं कब भारत की जनता और खास कर मीडिया का मोह राहुल और सोनिया से भंग होगा और वो अपने बास्तविक नायको को पहचानेगी* *मीडिया तो खैर बिक चुकी है और येन केन परकेण राहुल को यूथ आइकोन बनाने पर तुली है*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *धन्यबाद सुनील जी , पता नहीं कब भारत की जनता और खास कर मीडिया का मोह राहुल और सोनिया से भंग होगा और वो अपने बास्तविक नायको को पहचानेगी* *मीडिया तो खैर बिक चुकी है और येन केन परकेण राहुल को यूथ आइकोन बनाने पर तुली है*




क्योकि भाईयो जिस राहुल की आप बात कर रहे है ! उसमे तो ये खानदानी गुण है ? लोगो को लालची और भ्रष्टाचारी बनाना

----------


## navinc4u

*यह एक अजीब तथ्य है कि भारत भू पर आने वाले अधिकांश पाकिस्तानी राजनैतिक व्यक्ति अजमेर शरीफ जाने की इच्छा जरूर रखते हैं, सातवीं शताब्दी के मुहम्मद बिन कासिम और उसके बाद महमूद गजनवी और फिर मुहम्मद गौरी तक मध्य एशिया के किसी भी आक्रमणकारी का भारत भू को कब्जाने का स्वप्न पूरा नही हुआ.

ख्वाजा मुइउद्दीन चिश्ती के खंड काल पर दृष्टि डालें और तथ्यों को देखें तो पता चलता है कि चिश्ती वह संत थे, जो मुहम्मद गौरी के साथ भारत आये थे, यह बिना किसी शंका के मान्य है कि भारत भू पर हुए अनेकों आक्रमण और अत्याचारों के बाद भी भारतीय धर्म और संस्कृति लोप नही किये जा सके, किंतु इस को नष्ट करने हेतु जिस सांस्कृतिक आक्रमण का सहारा आज लिया जा रहा है (जिसमे मीडिया, चर्च, राजनैतिक पार्टियां, लव जिहाद इत्यादि), चिश्ती इन आक्रमणो के प्रथम उपयोगकर्ता थे.

मुहम्मद गौरी जैसे एक दुर्दांत व्यक्ति के साथ  माने जाने संत वाले व्यक्ति का होना कुछ शंकाओं को जन्म देता है. आखिर एक संत (यदि वह संत है ) एक दुर्दांत रक्त पिपासु के साथ लंबी यात्रा कर के लाहौर से अजमेर तक पहुंचे और रास्ते मे हुए कत्ल ए आम से उसका संतत्व उसे जरा भी ना कटोचे, यह कैसे संभव है. हिंदुत्व सदा से ही ऐसे व्यक्तियों को जो परोपकार हेतु जीते हैं, सम्मान देता आया है. इसी मानसिकता का लाभ उठा कर चिश्ती ने अजमेर मे अपना आश्रम खोला जहां प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को भोजन की व्यवस्था की गई.

अपनी संस्कृति मे पले बढे हिंदू सदा ही परोपकारी व्यक्ति को आस्था और श्रद्धा की दृष्टि से देखते आये हैं. इसी मानसिकता का लाभ सर्वप्रथम चिश्ती ने उठाया, ( इस मानसिकता का लाभ ईसाई मिशनरियां आज भी उठा रही हैं, और परोपकार की आड मे धर्म परिवर्तन का कार्य कर रही हैं), अपने प्रसिद्ध होने और लोगो की आस्था का उपयोग चिश्ती ने भारत मे मुस्लिमों के लिये बेस बनाने के लिये किया.

वह जानता था कि जब तक भारतीय अपनी संस्कृति से जुडे रहेंगे तब तक उन्हे पराजित करना असंभव है, अतः उसने सर्वप्रथम यह किया कि हिंदू और मुस्लिमों के बीच मे एक कडी के रूप मे जुड गया, यह तभी संभव था जब वह हिंदुओं के बीच मे मान्यता प्राप्त कर लेता, इसी हेतु उसने अपने को एक चमत्कारी सूफी संत के रूप मे प्रचारित करना आरंभ किया. ध्यान रहे, अजमेर तत्कालीन राजपूतों की राजधानी था, और राजपूत वह जाति थी जो कभी भी विधर्मियों को स्वीकार नही करती थी. इस प्रकार हिंदू समाज मे अपनी लोकप्रियता का लाभ उसने मुहम्मद गौरी को दिया.

पृथ्वीराज चौहान से तिरस्कृत हो कर उसने कहा कि मैने अजमेर की चाबी कहीं और सौंप दी है, और शायद यह एक संकेत था, जिसे पा कर मुहम्मद गौरी ने पुनः आक्रमण किया, और उस समय तक जयचंद गौरी के साथ मिल चुका था, यह भी पूरी तरह संभव है कि इस मिलाप के पीछे चिश्ती का ही हाथ हो, क्योंकि राजपूत एक ऐसी जाति थी जो किसी भी प्रकार से विधर्मियों के साथ गठ बंधन नही बनाती थी, इसके स्थान पर वह अकेले ही लड कर वीरगति को प्राप्त हो जाना ज्यादा पसंद करते थे. और अपनी विजय का श्रेय भी मुहम्मद गौरी ने चिश्ती को ही दिया, और अपने गुलाम कुतुबुद्दीन एबक को निर्देश दिया कि वहां मंदिरों को तोड कर ढाई दिन मे मस्जिद बनाई जाये, जिसने यह कार्य किया वह मस्जिद आज भी अढाई दिन का झोपडा नाम से प्रचलित है.

यदि चिश्ती संत ही थे, तो कैसे यह बर्दाश्त कर सके कि कोई किसी दूसरे के आस्था के स्थानों को तोड कर वहां अपनी मस्जिदों का निर्माण करे? इस संतत्व के पीछे किसी सुनियोजित योजना की शंका होती है. आज के युग मे देखे, तो इसी प्रकार की योजना ईसाई मिशनरी सभी स्थानों पर अपने धर्म के प्रचार के लिये कर रही हैं. यह चिश्ती की के उस प्रथम प्रयोग का ही अगला चरण प्रतीत होता है जिसकी ने नींव कई शताब्दी पहले चिश्ती ने रखी थी. और शायद यही कारण है कि प्रत्येक पाकिस्तानी वहां जाने को अत्यंत उत्सुक रहता है. शायद ऐसा कर के वह अपने पूर्वजों को भारत मे मुस्लिम संप्रदाय की नींव रखने के लिये धन्यवाद देता है...

किशोर बड़थ्वाल (लेखक स्वतंत्र टिप्पणीकार हैं, यह उनकी व्यक्तिगत राय है)
**
*

* —*

----------


## navinc4u

centralcentral 14

----------


## navinc4u

central 41central 41

----------


## navinc4u

> *राहुल तो इस लायक ही नहीं है कि उसकी किसी बात को गंभीरता से लिया जाए! हाँ  उसके मुर्ख विद्वान गुरु पिग्ग्विजय कि तरह मजाक का विषय जरूर है! भविष्य  में प्रधानमन्त्री के रूप में राहुल की छवि को बनाने का सपना तो कोंग्रेस  का टूट ही चूका है और अब शायद आने वाले समय में ये ऐसे ही मुह कि खाते  रहेंगे! इज्ज़त तो जा ही चुकी है, सत्ता भी चली जाएगी!
> *


:BangHead: :BangHead: :BangHead: :BangHead:

----------


## rajgaram

bhai wah aapne jo sutr suru kiya hai uske liye aap badhai ke patr hain gaon wale jo sab dhaana setho ka pet palte hain khud gareeb rahkar ye dhanna seth unki keemat nahi jante aap lage rahiye main aapke sath hoon

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> central 41central 41


*
मेरी समझ में नहीं आया कि शाहरुख़ खान को अगर चैकिंग के दोरान थोडा सा रोक  भी लिया तो कोनसा पहाड़ टूट गया! जैसी इसके भाइयों ने कर्म किये हैं और  दुनिया भर में  इज्ज़त कमाई है, उस पर तो शाहरुख़ को जूते  नहीं पड़े, इस  बात का शुक्र मानना चाहिए था!*

----------


## navinc4u

*मुंह खोला तो वो भी ऎसा खोला कि गरीबों का खून खौल जाये !*
*पानी की कीमत बढ़ाना क्या बेजा इस्तेमाल रोकने की दिशा में सही कदम है ??*
*आपकी राय ?? 
*

----------


## JAINAFZ

पानी का अनावश्यक  प्रयोग के लिए वास्तव  में  कुछ प्रतिबन्ध लगने चाहिए कीमत बढाना इसका हल नहीं है 
( व्यावसायिक प्रयोग पर ).......... किसानो के लिए नहीं 


लेकिन बिजली के प्रयोग के बारे में कुछ नहीं कहा 
हा ...हा...हा  कह भी कैसे सकते है २४ घंटे में से कुल  ५ घंटे तो मिलती ही है 
अब ५ घंटे कोई  कितना अन्धाधुन  प्रयोग कर सकता है

----------


## navinc4u

> पानी का अनावश्यक  प्रयोग के लिए वास्तव  में  कुछ प्रतिबन्ध लगने चाहिए कीमत बढाना इसका हल नहीं है 
> ( व्यावसायिक प्रयोग पर ).......... किसानो के लिए नहीं 
> 
> लेकिन बिजली के प्रयोग के बारे में कुछ नहीं कहा 
> हा ...हा...हा  कह भी कैसे सकते है २४ घंटे में से कुल  ५ घंटे तो मिलती ही है 
> अब ५ घंटे कोई  कितना अन्धाधुन  प्रयोग कर सकता है


*लेकिन सोनिया गाँधी केक घर की  बिजली कितने घंटे के लिए जाती और उनका  का बिल कौन भरता है प्रधानमंत्री जी क्रपया ये भी बताये *

----------


## navinc4u

*जो राहुल गाँधी यूपी मे बाइक पर घूमते थे ..किसी दलित के खाट पर सोते थे .. आज वही राहुल गाँधी एक निजी जेट से मुंबई गए है .. और सेवेन स्टार होटल ओबेरॉय मे पूरे दो सुइट बुक है .. एयरपोर्ट से होटल तक साठ गाडियों के काफिले से पहुंचे ..
 जब राहुल  गाँधी को अपने औकात पर आना ही था फिर यूपी मे इतनी घटिया नौटंकी करने की क्या जरूरत थी.?.?*[/FONT][/COLOR]

----------


## faqrudeen

*मुझसे गलत वोट दल गया. मुझे अपना वोट बदलना है*

----------


## draculla

> *मुझसे गलत वोट दल गया. मुझे अपना वोट बदलना है*


ha ha ha ha ha आपको तो अल्लाह दोजख में भी जगह नहीं देगा......

भाईजान आप सच में मुस्लमान हैं या ढोंग कर रहे है?

----------


## biji pande

> *मुझसे गलत वोट दल गया. मुझे अपना वोट बदलना है*



कोई बात नहीं अनजाने में ही  सच्चाई तो निकली

----------


## navinc4u

central 14central 14

----------


## navinc4u

एक जानकारी जो पूरे देश से छुपा ली गई इस एक बार इस लेख को जरुर पढ़ें और इस जानकारी को शेयर करके जन जन तक पहुँचायें ... 1Lac शेयर


देश के रिज़र्व बैंक के वाल्ट पर सीबीआई ने छापा डाला. उसे वहां पांच सौ और हज़ार रुपये के नक़ली नोट मिले. वरिष्ठ अधिकारियों से सीबीआई ने पूछताछ भी की. दरअसल सीबीआई ने नेपाल-भारत सीमा के साठ से सत्तर विभिन्न बैंकों की शाखाओं पर छापा डाला था, जहां से नक़ली नोटों का कारोबार चल रहा था. इन बैंकों के अधिकारियों ने सीबीआई से कहा कि उन्हें ये नक़ली नोट भारत के रिजर्व बैंक से मिल रहे हैं. इस पूरी घटना को भारत सरकार ने देश से और देश की संसद से छुपा लिया. या शायद सीबीआई ने भारत सरकार को इस घटना के बारे में कुछ बताया ही नहीं. देश अंधेरे में और देश को तबाह करने वाले रोशनी में हैं. आइए, आपको
आज़ाद भारत के सबसे बड़े आपराधिक षड्*यंत्र के बारे में बताते हैं, जिसे हमने पांच महीने की तलाश के बाद आपके सामने रखने का फ़ैसला किया है. कहानी है रिज़र्व बैंक के माध्यम से देश के अपराधियों द्वारा नक़ली नोटों का कारोबार करने की.
नक़ली नोटों के कारोबार ने देश की अर्थव्यवस्था को पूरी तरह अपने जाल में जकड़ लिया है. आम जनता के हाथों में नक़ली नोट हैं, पर उसे ख़बर तक नहीं है. बैंक में नक़ली नोट मिल रहे हैं, एटीएम नक़ली नोट उगल रहे हैं. असली-नक़ली नोट पहचानने वाली मशीन नक़ली नोट को असली बता रही है. इस देश में क्या हो रहा है, यह समझ के बाहर है. चौथी दुनिया की तहक़ीक़ात से यह पता चला है कि जो कंपनी भारत के लिए करेंसी छापती रही, वही 500 और 1000 के नक़ली नोट भी छाप रही है. हमारी तहक़ीक़ात से यह अंदेशा होता है कि देश की सरकार और रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया जाने-अनजाने में नोट छापने वाली विदेशी कंपनी के पार्टनर बन चुके हैं. अब सवाल यही है कि इस ख़तरनाक साज़िश पर देश की सरकार और एजेंसियां क्यों चुप हैं?

एक जानकारी जो पूरे देश से छुपा ली गई, अगस्त 2010 में सीबीआई की टीम ने रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के वाल्ट में छापा मारा. सीबीआई के अधिकारियों का दिमाग़ उस समय सन्न रह गया, जब उन्हें पता चला कि रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के ख़ज़ाने में नक़ली नोट हैं. रिज़र्व बैंक से मिले नक़ली नोट वही नोट थे, जिसे पाकिस्तान की खु़फिया एजेंसी नेपाल के रास्ते भारत भेज रही है. सवाल यह है कि भारत के रिजर्व बैंक में नक़ली नोट कहां से आए? क्या आईएसआई की पहुंच रिज़र्व बैंक की तिजोरी तक है या फिर कोई बहुत ही भयंकर साज़िश है, जो हिंदुस्तान की अर्थव्यवस्था को खोखला कर चुकी है. सीबीआई इस सनसनीखेज मामले की तहक़ीक़ात कर रही है. छह बैंक कर्मचारियों से सीबीआई ने पूछताछ भी की है. इतने महीने बीत जाने के बावजूद किसी को यह पता नहीं है कि जांच में क्या निकला? सीबीआई और वित्त मंत्रालय को देश को बताना चाहिए कि बैंक अधिकारियों ने जांच के दौरान क्या कहा? नक़ली नोटों के इस ख़तरनाक खेल पर सरकार, संसद और जांच एजेंसियां क्यों चुप है तथा संसद अंधेरे में क्यों है?

अब सवाल यह है कि सीबीआई को मुंबई के रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया में छापा मारने की ज़रूरत क्यों पड़ी? रिजर्व बैंक से पहले नेपाल बॉर्डर से सटे बिहार और उत्तर प्रदेश के क़रीब 70-80 बैंकों में छापा पड़ा. इन बैंकों में इसलिए छापा पड़ा, क्योंकि जांच एजेंसियों को ख़बर मिली है कि पाकिस्तान की खु़फ़िया एजेंसी आईएसआई नेपाल के रास्ते भारत में नक़ली नोट भेज रही है. बॉर्डर के इलाक़े के बैंकों में नक़ली नोटों का लेन-देन हो रहा है. आईएसआई के रैकेट के ज़रिए 500 रुपये के नोट 250 रुपये में बेचे जा रहे हैं. छापे के दौरान इन बैंकों में असली नोट भी मिले और नक़ली नोट भी. जांच एजेंसियों को लगा कि नक़ली नोट नेपाल के ज़रिए बैंक तक पहुंचे हैं, लेकिन जब पूछताछ हुई तो सीबीआई के होश उड़ गए. कुछ बैंक अधिकारियों की पकड़-धकड़ हुई. ये बैंक अधिकारी रोने लगे, अपने बच्चों की कसमें खाने लगे. उन लोगों ने बताया कि उन्हें नक़ली नोटों के बारे में कोई जानकारी नहीं, क्योंकि ये नोट रिजर्व बैंक से आए हैं. यह किसी एक बैंक की कहानी होती तो इसे नकारा भी जा सकता था, लेकिन हर जगह यही पैटर्न मिला. यहां से मिली जानकारी के बाद ही सीबीआई ने फ़ैसला लिया कि अगर नक़ली नोट रिजर्व बैंक से आ रहे हैं तो वहीं जाकर देखा जाए कि मामला क्या है. सीबीआई ऱिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया पहुंची, यहां उसे नक़ली नोट मिले. हैरानी की बात यह है कि रिज़र्व बैंक में मिले नक़ली नोट वही नोट थे, जिन्हें आईएसआई नेपाल के ज़रिए भारत भेजती है.

रिज़र्व बैंक आफ इंडिया में नक़ली नोट कहां से आए, इस गुत्थी को समझने के लिए बिहार और उत्तर प्रदेश में नक़ली नोटों के मामले को समझना ज़रूरी है. दरअसल हुआ यह कि आईएसआई की गतिविधियों की वजह से यहां आएदिन नक़ली नोट पकड़े जाते हैं. मामला अदालत पहुंचता है. बहुत सारे केसों में वकीलों ने अनजाने में जज के सामने यह दलील दी कि पहले यह तो तय हो जाए कि ये नोट नक़ली हैं. इन वकीलों को शायद जाली नोट के कारोबार के बारे में कोई अंदाज़ा नहीं था, स़िर्फ कोर्ट से व़क्त लेने के लिए उन्होंने यह दलील दी थी. कोर्ट ने जब्त हुए नोटों को जांच के लिए सरकारी लैब भेज दिया, ताकि यह तय हो सके कि ज़ब्त किए गए नोट नक़ली हैं. रिपोर्ट आती है कि नोट असली हैं. मतलब यह कि असली और नक़ली नोटों के कागज, इंक, छपाई और सुरक्षा चिन्ह सब एक जैसे हैं. जांच एजेंसियों के होश उड़ गए कि अगर ये नोट असली हैं तो फिर 500 का नोट 250 में क्यों बिक रहा है.


उन्हें तसल्ली नहीं हुई. फिर इन्हीं नोटों को टोक्यो और हांगकांग की लैब में भेजा गया. वहां से भी रिपोर्ट आई कि ये नोट असली हैं. फिर इन्हें अमेरिका भेजा गया. नक़ली नोट कितने असली हैं, इसका पता तब चला, जब अमेरिका की एक लैब ने यह कहा कि ये नोट नक़ली हैं. लैब ने यह भी कहा कि दोनों में इतनी समानताएं हैं कि जिन्हें पकड़ना मुश्किल है और जो विषमताएं हैं, वे भी जानबूझ कर डाली गई हैं और नोट बनाने वाली कोई बेहतरीन कंपनी ही ऐसे नोट बना सकती है. अमेरिका की लैब ने जांच एजेंसियों को पूरा प्रूव दे दिया और तरीक़ा बताया कि कैसे नक़ली नोटों को पहचाना जा सकता है. इस लैब ने बताया कि इन नक़ली नोटों में एक छोटी सी जगह है, जहां छेड़छाड़ हुई है. इसके बाद ही नेपाल बॉर्डर से सटे बैंकों में छापेमारी का सिलसिला शुरू हुआ. नक़ली नोटों की पहचान हो गई, लेकिन एक बड़ा सवाल खड़ा हो गया कि नेपाल से आने वाले 500 एवं 1000 के नोट और रिज़र्व बैंक में मिलने वाले नक़ली नोट एक ही तरह के कैसे हैं. जिस नक़ली नोट को आईएसआई भेज रही है, वही नोट रिजर्व बैंक में कैसे आया. दोनों जगह पकड़े गए नक़ली नोटों के काग़ज़, इंक और छपाई एक जैसी क्यों है. एक्सपर्ट्स बताते हैं कि भारत के 500 और 1000 के जो नोट हैं, उनकी क्वालिटी ऐसी है, जिसे आसानी से नहीं बनाया जा सकता है और पाकिस्तान के पास वह टेक्नोलॉजी है ही नहीं. इससे यही निष्कर्ष निकलता है कि जहां से ये नक़ली नोट आईएसआई को मिल रहे हैं, वहीं से रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया को भी सप्लाई हो रहे हैं. अब दो ही बातें हो सकती हैं. यह जांच एजेंसियों को तय करना है कि रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के अधिकारियों की मिलीभगत से नक़ली नोट आया या फिर हमारी अर्थव्यवस्था ही अंतरराष्ट्रीय मा़फ़िया गैंग की साज़िश का शिकार हो गई है. अब सवाल उठता है कि ये नक़ली नोट छापता कौन है.

हमारी तहक़ीक़ात डे ला रू नाम की कंपनी तक पहुंच गई. जो जानकारी हासिल हुई, उससे यह साबित होता है कि नक़ली नोटों के कारोबार की जड़ में यही कंपनी है. डे ला रू कंपनी का सबसे बड़ा करार रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के साथ था, जिसे यह स्पेशल वॉटरमार्क वाला बैंक नोट पेपर सप्लाई करती रही है. पिछले कुछ समय से इस कंपनी में भूचाल आया हुआ है. जब रिजर्व बैंक में छापा पड़ा तो डे ला रू के शेयर लुढ़क गए. यूरोप में ख़राब करेंसी नोटों की सप्लाई का मामला छा गया. इस कंपनी ने रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया को कुछ ऐसे नोट दे दिए, जो असली नहीं थे. रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया की टीम इंग्लैंड गई, उसने डे ला रू कंपनी के अधिकारियों से बातचीत की. नतीजा यह हुआ कि कंपनी ने हम्प्शायर की अपनी यूनिट में उत्पादन और आगे की शिपमेंट बंद कर दी. डे ला रू कंपनी के अधिकारियों ने भरोसा दिलाने की बहुत कोशिश की, लेकिन रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ने यह कहा कि कंपनी से जुड़ी कई गंभीर चिंताएं हैं. अंग्रेजी में कहें तो सीरियस कंसर्नस. टीम वापस भारत आ गई.

डे ला रू कंपनी की 25 फीसदी कमाई भारत से होती है. इस ख़बर के आते ही डे ला रू कंपनी के शेयर धराशायी हो गए. यूरोप में हंगामा मच गया, लेकिन हिंदुस्तान में न वित्त मंत्री ने कुछ कहा, न ही रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ने कोई बयान दिया. रिज़र्व बैंक के प्रतिनिधियों ने जो चिंताएं बताईं, वे चिंताएं कैसी हैं. इन चिंताओं की गंभीरता कितनी है. रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के साथ डील बचाने के लिए कंपनी ने माना कि भारत के रिज़र्व बैंक को दिए जा रहे करेंसी पेपर के उत्पादन में जो ग़लतियां हुईं, वे गंभीर हैं. बाद में कंपनी के चीफ एक्जीक्यूटिव जेम्स हसी को 13 अगस्त, 2010 को इस्ती़फा देना पड़ा. ये ग़लतियां क्या हैं, सरकार चुप क्यों है, रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया क्यों ख़ामोश है. मज़ेदार बात यह है कि कंपनी के अंदर इस बात को लेकर जांच चल रही थी और एक हमारी संसद है, जिसे कुछ पता नहीं है.

5 जनवरी, 2011 को यह ख़बर आई कि भारत सरकार ने डे ला रू के साथ अपने संबंध ख़त्म कर लिए. पता यह चला कि 16,000 टन करेंसी पेपर के लिए रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ने डे ला रू की चार प्रतियोगी कंपनियों को ठेका दे दिया. रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ने डे ला रू को इस टेंडर में हिस्सा लेने के लिए आमंत्रित भी नहीं किया. रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया और भारत सरकार ने इतना बड़ा फै़सला क्यों लिया. इस फै़सले के पीछे तर्क क्या है. सरकार ने संसद को भरोसे में क्यों नहीं लिया. 28 जनवरी को डे ला रू कंपनी के टिम कोबोल्ड ने यह भी कहा कि रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के साथ उनकी बातचीत चल रही है, लेकिन उन्होंने यह नहीं बताया कि डे ला रू का अब आगे रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के साथ कोई समझौता होगा या नहीं. इतना सब कुछ हो जाने के बाद भी डे ला रू से कौन बात कर रहा है और क्यों बात कर रहा है. मज़ेदार बात यह है कि इस पूरे घटनाक्रम के दौरान रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ख़ामोश रहा.

इस तहक़ीक़ात के दौरान एक सनसनीखेज सच सामने आया. डे ला रू कैश सिस्टम इंडिया प्राइवेट लिमिटेड को 2005 में सरकार ने दफ्तर खोलने की अनुमति दी. यह कंपनी करेंसी पेपर के अलावा पासपोर्ट, हाई सिक्योरिटी पेपर, सिक्योरिटी प्रिंट, होलोग्राम और कैश प्रोसेसिंग सोल्यूशन में डील करती है. यह भारत में असली और नक़ली नोटों की पहचान करने वाली मशीन भी बेचती है. मतलब यह है कि यही कंपनी नक़ली नोट भारत भेजती है और यही कंपनी नक़ली नोटों की जांच करने वाली मशीन भी लगाती है. शायद यही वजह है कि देश में नक़ली नोट भी मशीन में असली नज़र आते हैं. इस मशीन के सॉफ्टवेयर की अभी तक जांच नहीं की गई है, किसके इशारे पर और क्यों? जांच एजेंसियों को अविलंब ऐसी मशीनों को जब्त करना चाहिए, जो नक़ली नोटों को असली बताती हैं. सरकार को इस बात की जांच करनी चाहिए कि डे ला रू कंपनी के रिश्ते किन-किन आर्थिक संस्थानों से हैं. नोटों की जांच करने वाली मशीन की सप्लाई कहां-कहां हुई है.


 "

----------


## navinc4u

हमारी जांच टीम को एक सूत्र ने बताया कि डे ला रू कंपनी का मालिक इटालियन मा़िफया के साथ मिलकर भारत के नक़ली नोटों का रैकेट चला रहा है. पाकिस्तान में आईएसआई या आतंकवादियों के पास जो नक़ली नोट आते हैं, वे सीधे यूरोप से आते हैं. भारत सरकार, रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया और देश की जांच एजेंसियां अब तक नक़ली नोटों पर नकेल इसलिए नहीं कस पाई हैं, क्योंकि जांच एजेंसियां अब तक इस मामले में पाकिस्तान, हांगकांग, नेपाल और मलेशिया से आगे नहीं देख पा रही हैं. जो कुछ यूरोप में हो रहा है, उस पर हिंदुस्तान की सरकार और रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया चुप है.

अब सवाल उठता है कि जब देश की सबसे अहम एजेंसी ने इसे राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा का मुद्दा बताया, तब सरकार ने क्या किया. जब डे ला रू ने नक़ली नोट सप्लाई किए तो संसद को क्यों नहीं बताया गया. डे ला रू के साथ जब क़रार ़खत्म कर चार नई कंपनियों के साथ क़रार हुए तो विपक्ष को क्यों पता नहीं चला. क्या संसद में उन्हीं मामलों पर चर्चा होगी, जिनकी रिपोर्ट मीडिया में आती है. अगर जांच एजेंसियां ही कह रही हैं कि नक़ली नोट का काग़ज़ असली नोट के जैसा है तो फिर सप्लाई करने वाली कंपनी डे ला रू पर कार्रवाई क्यों नहीं हुई. सरकार को किसके आदेश का इंतजार है. समझने वाली बात यह है कि एक हज़ार नोटों में से दस नोट अगर जाली हैं तो यह स्थिति देश की वित्तीय व्यवस्था को तबाह कर सकती है. हमारे देश में एक हज़ार नोटों में से कितने नोट जाली हैं, यह पता कर पाना भी मुश्किल है, क्योंकि जाली नोट अब हमारे बैंकों और एटीएम मशीनों से निकल रहे हैं.
डे ला रू का नेपाल और आई एस आई कनेक्शन

कंधार हाईजैक की कहानी बहुत पुरानी हो गई है, लेकिन इस अध्याय का एक ऐसा पहलू है, जो अब तक दुनिया की नज़र से छुपा हुआ है. इस खउ-814 में एक ऐसा शख्स बैठा था, जिसके बारे में सुनकर आप दंग रह जाएंगे. इस आदमी को दुनिया भर में करेंसी किंग के नाम से जाना जाता है. इसका असली नाम है रोबेर्टो ग्योरी. यह इस जहाज में दो महिलाओं के साथ स़फर कर रहा था. दोनों महिलाएं स्विट्जरलैंड की नागरिक थीं. रोबेर्टो़ खुद दो देशों की नागरिकता रखता है, जिसमें पहला है इटली और दूसरा स्विट्जरलैंड. रोबेर्टो को करेंसी किंग इसलिए कहा जाता है, क्योंकि यह डे ला रू नाम की कंपनी का मालिक है. रोबेर्टो ग्योरी को अपने पिता से यह कंपनी मिली. दुनिया की करेंसी छापने का 90 फी़सदी बिजनेस इस कंपनी के पास है. यह कंपनी दुनिया के कई देशों कें नोट छापती है.

----------


## navinc4u

यही कंपनी पाकिस्तान की आईएसआई के लिए भी काम करती है. जैसे ही यह जहाज हाईजैक हुआ, स्विट्जरलैंड ने एक विशिष्ट दल को हाईजैकर्स से बातचीत करने कंधार भेजा. साथ ही उसने भारत सरकार पर यह दबाव बनाया कि वह किसी भी क़ीमत पर करेंसी किंग रोबेर्टो ग्योरी और उनके मित्रों की सुरक्षा सुनिश्चित करे. ग्योरी बिजनेस क्लास में स़फर कर रहा था. आतंकियों ने उसे प्लेन के सबसे पीछे वाली सीट पर बैठा दिया. लोग परेशान हो रहे थे, लेकिन ग्योरी आराम से अपने लैपटॉप पर काम कर रहा था. उसके पास सैटेलाइट पेन ड्राइव और फोन थे.यह आदमी कंधार के हाईजैक जहाज में क्या कर रहा था, यह बात किसी की समझ में नहीं आई है. नेपाल में ऐसी क्या बात है, जिससे स्विट्जरलैंड के सबसे अमीर व्यक्ति और दुनिया भर के नोटों को छापने वाली कंपनी के मालिक को वहां आना पड़ा. क्या वह नेपाल जाने से पहले भारत आया था. ये स़िर्फ सवाल हैं, जिनका जवाब सरकार के पास होना चाहिए. संसद के सदस्यों को पता होना चाहिए, इसकी जांच होनी चाहिए थी. संसद में इस पर चर्चा होनी चाहिए थी. शायद हिंदुस्तान में फैले जाली नोटों का भेद खुल जाता.

----------


## navinc4u

नकली नोंटों का मायाजाल

सरकार के ही आंकड़े बताते हैं कि 2006 से 2009 के बीच 7.34 लाख सौ रुपये के नोट, 5.76 लाख पांच सौ रुपये के नोट और 1.09 लाख एक हज़ार रुपये के नोट बरामद किए गए. नायक कमेटी के मुताबिक़, देश में लगभग 1,69,000 करोड़ जाली नोट बाज़ार में हैं. नक़ली नोटों का कारोबार कितना ख़तरनाक रूप ले चुका है, यह जानने के लिए पिछले कुछ सालों में हुईं कुछ महत्वपूर्ण बैठकों के बारे में जानते हैं. इन बैठकों से यह अंदाज़ा लगाया जा सकता है कि देश की एजेंसियां सब कुछ जानते हुए भी बेबस और लाचार हैं. इस धंधे की जड़ में क्या है, यह हमारे ख़ुफिया विभाग को पता है. नक़ली नोटों के लिए बनी ज्वाइंट इंटेलिजेंस कमेटी ने अपनी रिपोर्ट में लिखा कि भारत नक़ली नोट प्रिंट करने वालों के स्रोत तक नहीं पहुंच सका है.

----------


## navinc4u

नोट छापने वाले प्रेस विदेशों में लगे हैं. इसलिए इस मुहिम में विदेश मंत्रालय की मदद लेनी होगी, ताकि उन देशों पर दबाव डाला जा सके. 13 अगस्त, 2009 को सीबीआई ने एक बयान दिया कि नक़ली नोट छापने वालों के पास भारतीय नोट बनाने वाला गुप्त सांचा है, नोट बनाने वाली स्पेशल इंक और पेपर की पूरी जानकारी है. इसी वजह से देश में असली दिखने वाले नक़ली नोट भेजे जा रहे हैं. सीबीआई के प्रवक्ता ने कहा कि नक़ली नोटों के मामलों की तहक़ीक़ात के लिए देश की कई एजेंसियों के सहयोग से एक स्पेशल टीम बनाई गई है. 13 सितंबर, 2009 को नॉर्थ ब्लॉक में स्थित इंटेलिजेंस ब्यूरो के हेड क्वार्टर में एक मीटिंग हुई थी, जिसमें इकोनोमिक इंटेलिजेंस की सारी अहम एजेंसियों ने हिस्सा लिया. इसमें डायरेक्टरेट ऑफ रेवेन्यू इंटेलिजेंस, इंटेलिजेंस ब्यूरो, आईबी, वित्त मंत्रालय, सीबीआई और सेंट्रल इकोनोमिक इंटेलिजेंस ब्यूरो के प्रतिनिधि मौजूद थे. इस मीटिंग का निष्कर्ष यह निकला कि जाली नोटों का कारोबार अब अपराध से बढ़कर राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा का मुद्दा बन गया है. इससे पहले कैबिनेट सेक्रेटरी ने एक उच्चस्तरीय बैठक बुलाई थी, जिसमें रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया, आईबी, डीआरआई, ईडी, सीबीआई, सीईआईबी, कस्टम और अर्धसैनिक बलों के प्रतिनिधि मौजूद थे. इस बैठक में यह तय हुआ कि ब्रिटेन के साथ यूरोप के दूसरे देशों से इस मामले में बातचीत होगी, जहां से नोट बनाने वाले पेपर और इंक की सप्लाई होती है. तो अब सवाल उठता है कि इतने दिनों बाद भी सरकार ने कोई कार्रवाई क्यों नहीं की, जांच एजेंसियों को किसके आदेश का इंतजार है??????????????

"सोचिये जरा "

----------


## navinc4u

central 14central 14

----------


## navinc4u

कांग्रेस और उसकी भांड मिडिया के ***ियापे पर मोदी का तमाचा : केदारनाथ परिसर का अत्याधुनिक पुनर्निमाण हम करके देंगे जिसकी लागत ३५०० से ७००० करोड़ कुछ भी हो सकती हैं.

मोदी सरकार द्वारा उत्तराखंड को दिए गए शुरुआती ५ करोड़ सहायता राशि को २ करोड़ बताने वाली कांग्रेस और उसकी भांड मिडिया को मोदी ने आज शाम को करारा तमाचा मारा है और उन्होंने साबित कर दिया की एक विकसित प्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री और भारत के भावी प्रधानमंत्री की हैसियत क्या होती है.
मोदी जब अपने पुरे लाव लशकर के साथ जिसमे उच्चाक्षमता बिल्डिंग डिजाइनर से लेकर भूगर्भ वैज्ञानिक और प्रोजेक्ट प्लानर तक शामिल थे, पहुचे थे तभी बहुत सारे लोग अंदाज़ा लगा रहे थे की कुछ ख़ास होने वाला है और पत्रकारों ने इसे जानने की बहुत कोशिश भी की. मोदी की इस टीम ने २२ जून दोपहर तक मोदी को वृहद् केदारनाथ परिसर के अत्याधुनिक, पर्यावरण और भूगर्भीय लिहाज से अभिकल्पित सभी सुविधाओ से लैस और हर प्राकृतिक आपदा को सहन कर पाने वाली विशाल सरच्नाओ का लेखा जोखा दे दिया और मोदी कांग्रेस और उसकी प्रदेश सरकार को एक जोरदार तमाचा मारने के लिए हर काम निबटाकर शाम की प्रेस वार्ता की प्रतीक्षा करने लगे और शाम को उन्होंने केदारनाथ परिसर को बेहद कम समय में पुननिर्माण करने की अपनी इच्छा जता दी जिस पर ३५०० से ७००० करोड़ तक का खर्चा आ सकता है. मोदी कच्ची गोली कभी नहीं खेलते हैं, उनके गुजराती और विदेशी भारतीय दानदाता मोदी से भी एक कदम आगे हैं ......इसी को मोदी कहते हैं.......कांग्रेस की हालत है आप कल्पना करिए.

ध्यान रहे कांग्रेस ने आज ही कहा था की केदारनाथ परिसर पर दर्शन -पूजा आगले ३ साल तक के लिए रोकी जा सकती है क्योकि इसके पुनंर्निमाण और गाद हटाने में बहुत समय लगेगा और मोदी ने अपनी पुरी तैयारी का जोरदार झन्नाटेदार तमाचा कांग्रेस और उसकी भांड मिडिया के मुह दे मारा और चलते बने. कल से बिकाऊ टीवी मिडिया २ करोड़ कहना भी भूल जायेगी और कांग्रेस की तो पूंछिये मत

----------


## navinc4u

उत्तराखंड के चीफ मिनिस्टर स्विट्ज़र्लॅंड चले गये ये कहके की वो बहोत ज़रूरी मीटिंग के लिए जा रहे है और उत्तराखंड से ज़्यादा उनकी ज़रूरत स्विट्ज़र्लॅंड मे है !

राहुल गाँधी स्वीडन मे अपने दोस्तो के साथ नशे मे धुन्द है और पार्टी माना रहा है !

सलमान खुर्शीद इराक़ मे हज़ारो करोड़ लूटने गया है !

भारत निर्माण Ads के लिए और हज़ यात्रा के लिए हज़ारो करोड़ खर्च करने वाली निकम्मी सरकर्ने सिर्फ़ 1000 करोड़ दिए है इस भयानक तबाही के लिए ..

PM ने लोगो से पैसा चंदे मे देने के लिए कहा . पर जो पैसा कॉंग्रेस ने अब तक दिया है वो तो बीच के मंत्री ही खा गये ... हम और पैसा क्यू दे इन मंत्रियो को हड़पने के लिए ?

पूरा सरकार सिर्फ़ देख रहा है .... लोग भूक और प्यास से मार रहे है ..
सिर्फ़ एक ही आशा है और वो है भारतिय सेना , राष्ट्रिया स्वयंसेवक संघ , बाबा रामदेव और स्थानिक लोगो की मदद से

----------


## navinc4u

:central 141:*मित्रो क्या आप आसमान मे उड़ते हेलिकॉप्टर मे बैठे लोगों को गिन सकते है? तो आप खुद ही अंदाज़ा लगाई इतनी उँचाई से उड़ते हेलिकॉप्टर मे पेड़ भी चिंटी की तरह दिखाई देते है तो इन मंत्रियों को इंसानो की क्या हालत है केसे दिखाई देगी... इन मंत्रियों को बोलिए की हवाई जहाज़ के नाटक से नीचे उतरे और आपदा छेत्रो मे जाए..... अन्यथा घर पर बैठे और अपने हवाई जहाज़ को लोगों ओ बचाने मे देदे....* :central 141:

----------


## navinc4u

:central 141::central 141:

----------


## navinc4u

:central 141:*आज सोनियागाँधी ने राहत सामग्री लाने वेल ट्रको को हरी झंडी दिखाई इस मौके मे शीला दीक्षित और राहुब बाबा भी थे.... क्या नाटक है यार मरते हुए इंसान को एक रोटी देने के लिए भी हरी झंडी दिखना क्या पागलपन है....* :central 141:

----------


## navinc4u

*प्रवचन और हरिद्वार मे ज़मीन कब्जाने के लिए हाजिर.. लेकिन उत्तराखंड की मदद के लिए लापता
*

----------


## navinc4u

*प्रवचन और हरिद्वार मे ज़मीन कब्जाने के लिए हाजिर.. लेकिन उत्तराखंड की मदद के लिए लापता*

----------


## navinc4u

उत्तराखंड से 2 दिन में 15000 गुजरातियों को निकाल ले गए मोदी लेकिन उत्तराखंड के लोगों की सुध लेने वाला कोई नही... 
टाइम्स न्यूज नेटवर्क
देहरादून।। उत्तराखंड में बरपे कुदरत के कहर के बाद अपनी स्पेशल 'रेस्क्यू टीम' संग देहरादून पहुंचे गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी 'रैंबो' स्टाइल में दो दिन में करीब 15 हजार गुजराती श्रद्धालुओं को वहां से ले गए। उत्तराखंड में इन दो दिनों में मोदी अपनी खास वर्किंग स्टाइल से कांग्रेस की विजय बहुगुणा सरकार और आपदा में लगे प्रदेश के अधिकारियों को चिढ़ा गए।
मोदी आंधी की तरह आये..और तूफ़ान की तरह गये... और उत्तराखंड से 2 दिन में 15000 गुजरातियों को निकाल ले गये.. उत्तराखंड में बरपे कुदरत के कहर के बाद अपनी स्पेशल 'रेस्क्यू टीम' संग देहरादून पहुंचे गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी 'रैंबो स्टाइल' में दो दिन में करीब 15 हजार गुजराती श्रद्धालुओं को वहां से ले गए...हमारे विजय बहुगुणा ने तो अभी लाखों बेघर और अपनों को खो चुके उत्तराखंडवासियों को अभी पूछा तक नहीं है.. मोदी अपने साथ अपनी एक पूरी रेस्क्यू टीम लेकर आए थे...इसमें 5 आईएएस , 1 आईपीएस, 1 आईएफएस और दो गुजरात प्रशासनिक सेवा के आला अधिकारी थे..इसके अलावा दो डीएसपी और 5 पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर भी उनकी टीम का हिस्सा थे..देहरादून पहुंचते ही मोदी ने सबसे पहले जौली ग्रांट एयरपोर्ट पर इंतजार में बैठे 134 गुजराती तीर्थ यात्रियों को अपने चार्टर्ड प्लेन से अहमदाबाद रवाना किया.. इसके बाद वह करीब 1 बजे तक अपने टीम के साथ मीटिंग करते रहे..बाढ़ से प्रभावित गुजरात के यात्रियों को देहरादून तक पहुंचाने के लिए 80 इनोवा लगाई गई थीं...इसके अलावा चार बोइंग का भी इंतजाम था...शनिवार को 25 लग्जरी बसों से कई यात्रियों को दिल्ली रवाना किया गया..यह सबकुछ दिल्ली और देहरादून में तैनात दो सीनियर आईएएस अधिकारियों की देखरेख में हो रहा था..इसकेअलावा हरिद्वार में भीएक मेडिकल टीम तैनात की गई थी..टिहरी में लोगों के सड़क जाम करने के कारण एक गुजराती श्रद्धालु की कार वहां फंस गई थी..मोदी की टीम के आईएएस अधिकारी ने तुरंत उसे वहां से निकलवाया... यही नहीं गृह मंत्री सुशील कुमार शिंदे ने जब दोपहर प्रदेश सरकार के राहत अभियान में तालमेल की कमी पर नाराजगी जाहिर की, तो शाम को मोदी ने केदारनाथ केमंदिर के पुनर्निमाण इच्छा जाहिर कह बहुगुणा के जले पर नमक छिड़क दिया..मोदी ने बहुगुणा से मुलाकात में कहाकि वह केदारनाथ के मंदिर का आधुनिक तरीके से पुनर्निर्माण का जिम्मा लेने को तैयार हैं उत्तराखंड बीजेपी के नेता मोदी के इस स्टाइल से बेहद प्रभावित हैं..वह उनकी तारीफों के पुल बांध रहे

----------


## navinc4u

Updated by सुभाष काण्डपाल
बेशर्मी, नैतिकहीनता और संवेदनहीनता की पराकाष्ठा पार कर रहे हैं माननीय मुख्यमंत्री विजय बहुगुणा

सुनने में आ रहा है कि उत्तराखंड के माननीय मुख्यमंत्री महोदय श्री विजय बहुगुणा जी अगले हफ्ते अपने परिवार के साथ छुटियों का आनंद लेने के लिये स्विटजरलैंड के दौरे पर जा रहे हैं। मुझे ये सुनकर ही बड़ा आश्चर्य और दुःख हो रहा है कि कैसे एक राज्य का मुखिया छुटियाँ बिताने की बात करता ह[COLOR=#333333][FONT=lucida grande]ै , घूमने फिरने और सैर सपाटे की बात करता है जब कि उसका राज्य इस समय घोर प्राकृतिक आपदा के संकट से गुजर रहा है, जहाँ पर लाशों का अम्बार लगा हुआ है, जहाँ पर हजारों लोग बेघर हो गए हैं, जहाँ पर हजारों लोग भूख और प्यास से तडफ़ रहे हैं और जहाँ पर अभी भी हजारों लोग लापता हैं. उस राज्य का मुख्यमंत्री किस मुहँ से घूमने फिरने की बात कर रहा है?. ये अपने आप में एक सोचनीय विषय है. तर्क दिया जा रहा है कि माननीय मुख्यमंत्री का ये प्री-प्लान कार्यक्रम था जिसको बदला नही जा सकता है, तो मैं माननीय मुख्यमंत्री से पूछना चाहता हूँ कि कानून की किस किताब में ये लिखा गया है कि कोई भी प्री-प्लान सरकारी दौरा आवश्यकता पड़ने पर रद्द नही किया जा सकता. अरे आप तो कानून के भी बड़े जानकार हैं. अरे इसकी इजाजत तो हमारा समाज भी नहीं देता है. जब हमारे आस-पड़ोस या गाँव में किसी की मृत्यु होती है तो आस-पड़ोस और गाँव के लोग भी अपना सब कुछ छोडकर उनके दुःख में सहभागी होते हैं और उनका मनोबल बढाते हैं. अगर सच में माननीय मुख्यमंत्री का ऐसा कोई प्रोग्राम है तो मैं कहना चाहूँगा कि गणतंत्र भारत का उत्तराखंड वह पहला राज्य होगा जिसके इतिहास पर ये काला दाग लगेगा कि उत्तराखंड में ही एक ऐसा मुख्यमंत्री पैदा हुआ था जिसने बेशर्मी, नैतिकहीनता और संवेदनहीनता की सारी पराकाष्ठा पार की थी जिसकी एक सभ्य समाज कभी भी कल्पना नहीं कर सकता है और उत्तराखंड इस कलंक को कभी नही धो पायेगा.
धन्यवाद

----------


## navinc4u

*इस व्यक्ति ने भी संत होने के नाते हज़ारो एकड़ ज़मीन उत्तराखंड मे कब्जाई है, पिछली बार इसके आश्रम से कुछ अपराधी पकड़े गये थे जिनको इसने शरण दी थी,..... ये लोग उत्तराखंड मे भगवान के नाम पर कहते है. हमारी ज़मीने हड़प करते है और एसे वक्त पर सब नदारद हो जाते है.... उत्तराखंडियों को तो इनके आश्रम ही हरिद्वर् और ऋषिकेश से उखाड़ फेकने चाहिए.. दुनिया को दया का पाठ सिखाने वाले अब कहा गायब है....
*Attachment 768394

----------


## navinc4u

*सबसे पहले तो इन कुख्यात बाबओ के आश्रम को तोड़ कर उत्तराखंड के जो मुलनिवासी तबाह हुए है उनको यहा विस्थापित करना चाहिए.... उत्तराखंड का आदमी दर दर भटकरहा है, और ये देश विदेश के बाबा लोगों ने ना सिर्फ़ हरिद्वार बल्कि देश दुनिया की हर जगह ज़मीने कब्जा रखी है... सभी उत्तराखंडियों को इकट्ठा होकर इनाश्रमो को तोड़कर जीतने भी लोग बेघर हुए है उन्हे यहा बसाना चाहिए..
*

----------


## navinc4u

*ह फोटो करीब 50 वर्ष पुराना है श्री केदारनाथ जी का ..आज भी करीब एसे ही हो गए हैं..भ्रष्टाचार, अतिक्रमण मुक्त.
इस मंदिर का निर्माण तोमर राजवंश के पूर्वज महाभारत योद्धा अर्जुन के पौत्र महाराजा परीक्षत के पुत्र यानि अर्जुन के प्रपौत्र (पड़पोते) महाराजा जनमेजय ने करवाया. इस मन्दिर की आयु के बारे में कोई ऐतिहासिक प्रमाण नहीं है, पर एक हजार वर्षों से केदारनाथ एक महत्वपूर्ण तीर्थयात्रा रहा है। राहुल सांकृत्यायन के अनुसार ये १२-१३वीं शताब्दी का है। ग्वालियर से मिली एक राजा भोज स्तुति के अनुसार उनका बनवाय। हुआ है जो १०७६-९९ काल के थे। एक मान्यतानुसार वर्तमान मंदिर ८वीं शताब्दी में आदि शंकराचार्य द्वारा बनवाया गया जो पांडवों द्वारा द्वापर काल में बनाये गये पहले के मंदिर की बगल में है। मंदिर के बड़े धूसर रंग की सीढ़ियों पर पाली या ब्राह्मी लिपि में कुछ खुदा है, जिसे स्पष्ट जानना मुश्किल है। फिर भी इतिहासकार डॉ शिव प्रसाद डबराल मानते है कि शैव लोग आदि शंकराचार्य से पहले से ही केदारनाथ जाते रहे हैं। १८८२ के इतिहास के अनुसार साफ अग्रभाग के साथ मंदिर एक भव्य भवन था जिसके दोनों ओर पूजन मुद्रा में मूर्तियाँ हैं।*

----------


## navinc4u

*कांग्रेस पार्टी का यह कैसा आपदा प्रबंधन है? एक तरफ सोनिया गांधी उत्तराखंड का हवाई दौरा करती है. कांग्रेस के नेता प्रेस में बड़ी शान से यह बताते हैं कि उत्तराखंड में आपदा प्रबंधन मैडम सोनिया गांधी की देखरेख में चल रहा है. लेकिन एक शर्मनाक खुलासा है कि सोनिया गांधी के दामाद राबर्ट वाडरा की कंपनी जिंदा लोगों को बचाने के लिए दो लाख और लाशों को ले जाने के लिए एक एक लाख रुपये वसूल कर रही है. दरअसल, राबर्ड वाडरा की एक कंपनी है. इसका नाम है ब्लू ब्रीज ट्रेडिंग प्राइवेट लिमिटेड. यह कंपनी बद्रीनाथ-केदारनाथ में हवाई सेवाएं देता है. इस कंपनी का रजिस्ट्रेशन नंबर U52100DL2007PTC170055 है. इस कंपनी के दो डायरेक्टर्स हैं, एक तो राबर्ड वाडरा है और दूसरी इनकी मां मौरीन वाडरा है. 1नंवबर 2007 से लेकर 4 जनवरी 2015 तक राबर्ड वाड्रा इस कंपनी के डायरेक्टर बने रहेंगे. इस कंपनी का नाम पहली तब उजागर हुआ था जब राबर्ड वाड्रा के लैंड डील के बारे में डीएनए अखबार ने सनसनीखेज खुलासा किया था. राहुल नाम के एक पत्रकार ने यह खुलासा किया है कि सोनिया गांधी के दामाद की यह कंपनी उत्तलराखंड में जिंदा लोगों को नि*कालने के लि*ए दो लाख रुपये और लाशों को नि*कालने के लि*ए एक लाख रुपये का चार्ज वहां फंसे लोगों से वसूल रही है. कई बेवसाइट पर ये खबर आ चुकी है लेकिन इस खबरों का कांग्रेस पार्टी ने न तो कोई खंडन किया है और न ही अब तक कोई प्रतिक्रिया आई है. 

क्या राबर्ट वाड्रा आपदा प्रबंधन के नाम पर व्यवसाय कर रहा है? क्या यह कंपनी उसकी नहीं है? क्या इस तरह के अमानवीय कंपनियों को भारत में आपरेट करने की अनुमति दी जा सकती है? देश के बड़े बड़े चैनलों के बड़े बड़े रिपोर्टर हवाई सफर कर इस आपदा को कवर कर रहे हैं क्या उनकी आंखों पर पट्टी बंधी है या फिर नाम गांधी या वाड्रा का नाम सुनकर ही इनके हाथ पांव ठंडे पड़ जाते हैं? मीडिया ने अब तक इस पर कोई तहकीकात क्यों नहीं की? सच क्यों नहीं बताया? या फिर यह मान लिया जाए कि देश के राजनीतिक परिवारों को देशवासियों की लाशों पर पैसे कमाने की आजादी*

----------


## navinc4u

*उतराखण्ड में हुई तबाही में:-

सेना ने अपने जवानों और हेलीकॉप्टरों की मदद से हजारों लोगों के जीवन को बचाया
और फंसे हुए लोगों तक राहत सामग्री पहुंचाई|

अन्य राज्य सरकारों ने अपने हेलिकॉप्टर देकर और आर्थिक सहयोग करके राहत कार्य में मदद की|

कई राज्यों ने अपने राज्य के लोगों के लिए मुफ्त बस सेवा उपलब्ध करवाई|

पतंजलि योगपीठ, राष्ट्रीय स्वंयसेवक संघ, शान्तिकुंज जैसी कई संस्थाओं ने पीड़ित लोगों के लिए राहत शिविर जगह जगह खोले|

पतंजलि योगपीठ ने अकेले 20 से ज्यादा ट्रक राहत सामग्री के भेजे जो सेना ने हैलीकॉप्टरों की मदद से फंसे हुए लोगों तक पहुंचाई|

स्वामी रामदेव जी और आचार्य बालकृष्ण जी खुद पीड़ित लोगों से मिलने राहत शिवरों में पहुंचे|

लेकिन राज्य सरकार ने क्या किया:-

पतंजलि योगपीठ के सभी राहत शिविर बंद करवा दिये|

पतंजलि योगपीठ को राहत सामग्री भेजने से रोका|

दूसरे सभी राज्यों से दी जा रही मदद को बंद करवा दिया|

हिमालय क्षेत्रों में 400 से ज्यादा बांध बना कर लोगों के जीवन को खतरे में डाला|

क्या ये लोगों के लिए काम करने वाली सरकार है या लोगों को मारने के लिए काम करने वाली सरकार है????????*

----------


## navinc4u

*ये हैं बिन्देश कुडियाल जी..इनका उत्तरकाशी के पास अपना होटल है...जहाँ पर कई यात्री फंसे हुवे हैं...और सरकार द्वारा अभी तक कोई भी राहत कार्य नहीं हुवा है..बिन्देश जी अपने आस-पास के होटल वालों के साथ मिल कर...दूर-दूर से आये तीर्थ यात्रियों की सेवा में लगे हैं...ये सब किसी भी तीर्थ यात्रियों से रहने खाने का पैसा नहीं ले रहे हैं...उनका सबसे कहना है की आप आइये,रहिये,खाइए... अगर आपसे होगा तो सकुशल घर पहुच कर पैसे भेज दीजियेगा..वैसे उसकी भी जरुरत नहीं है....
आज उत्तराखंड में बिन्देश जी जैसे हजारों लोग प्रदेश में आये मेहमानों की सेवा में लगे हैं...
और एक बात....बिन्देश जी के पास अमेरिका से एक सज्जन का फोन आया..ये सज्जन कभी भारत आये होंगे और विन्देश जी के होटल में रहे होंगे...उनका विन्देश जी को कहना था...की उत्तराखंड के बारे में समाचारों में सुन के बड़ा दुःख हुवा...कृपया,आप लोगों के लिए अपनी तरफ से जो बन पड़ता है वो करिये,खाना,रहना,दव  ई, आदि के लिए पैसे मैं आपको भेज देता हूँ...
ये सब बाते उन लोगों के गल में तमाचा हैं जो लोग आज मुसीबत के समय पांच रूपये वाला बिस्कुट सौ रूपये में बेच रहे हैं...
**
*
* —*

----------


## navinc4u

*:central 141:याद करिए शाररुख खान को जो पाकिस्तानी बाढ़ पीडितो के लिए जी जान एक कर रहे थे दुबई जा कर नाच गा कर पैसा इक्कठा कर रहे थे तब बात उनके मुस्लिम भाइयो की थी 
उनका ह्रदय रो रहा था पाकिस्तानी लोगो का दुःख देख कर 
लेकिन अब बात अपने उत्तराखंड की है और वो भी हिन्दू तीर्थ यात्री अगर उनके लिए कुछ करगे तो साम्रदायिक हो जायेगे 
और वैसे भी ये वेवकूफ लोग फिर भी शाहरुख खान की फिल्म देखते रहेगे उनको सुपर स्टार कहते रहेगे और मीडिया तो उनको पहले ही बादशाह कहता है* :central 141:

----------


## navinc4u

*बेशर्मी  की हद है इन कांग्रेसियों की अगर कोई मदद देता है तो वो भी राजनैतिक चश्मे से देख कर स्वीकार करगे चाहे दो चार् सौ  लोग और मर जाए लेकिन सोनिया जी की शान में बट्टा न लगे* *जनता तो वेवकूफ है फिर इनको जीता देगी लेकिन कुर्सी तो सोनिया महारानी देगी ना* 
*तभी तो बाबा राम देव या मोदी की मदद नहीं लेगे लेकिन राहुल बाबा की खातिरदारी में पूरा महकमा लग जायेगा* 
*और बेशर्मी से कहेगे की राहत कार्य राहुल बाबा की दया से चल रहा है* 
*भारतीय गुलाम मसिकता जब तक नहीं बदलेगी ये कांग्रेसी जीतते रहेगे और जनता की जगह सिर्फ इनकी जूती में और इनका सर हमेशा सोनिया के पैरो में रहेगा*

----------


## navinc4u

*बदरीनाथ राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग पर स्थिति नंदप्रयाग के पास एक छोटा सा गांव पुरसाड़ी। पांच दिन से 22 परिवारों वाले गांव का दूश्य बदला हुआ है। सड़क के एक ओर टेंट लगाकर बनी रसोई में दस से ज्यादा गांवों की महिलाएं भोजन बनाने में जुटी हैं। इनमें से कई 15 से 20 किलोमीटर पैदल चलकर यहां पहुंच रही हैं। रसोई में तीन शिफ्ट में दो हजार लोगों के लिए 24 घंटे खाना पकाया जा रहा है। भोजन बदरीनाथ राजमार्ग पर फंसे यात्रियों के लिए है। सिर्फ पुरसाड़ी ही नहीं, खाना 10 किलोमीटर दूर चमोली तक पहुंचाया जा रहा है। वह भी निशुल्क।
दरअसल, मुसीबत की इस घड़ी में पहाड़ का हर घर दुखियारों की मदद में जुटा है। महिलाओं ने घर और खेत के काम छोड़ यात्रियों के लिए खाना बनाने में जुटी हैं। यह धान की रोपाई का वक्त है, लेकिन ग्रामीण में खेतों में जाने की बजाए पीड़ितों के आंसू पोछने निकल पड़े हैं। इसी कड़ी में बदरीनाथ राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग के आसपास बसे तेफना, सुनाली, राजबगठी, मंगरोली, झूलाबगड़, कंडारा, चमाली समेत दस से 15 गांवों की महिलाओं ने निर्णय लिया कि इस माह धान की रोपाई का काम छोड़ रसोई बनाई जाए। इस निर्णय के बाद शुरू हुआ यात्रियों की सेवा का कार्य।
रसोई में प्रशासन के पास पहुंची भारी में मात्रा में जमा खाद्य सामाग्री का इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा है।
पुरसाड़ी से 12 किलोमीटर दूर राजबगठी गांव से पैदल चलकर भोजन बनाने आई पुरणी देवी बताती हैं कि 'काम तीन शिफ्ट में चल रहा है। एक समूह प्रात: चार बजे नाश्ता तैयार करता है तो दूसरा समूह दस बजे से दोपहर का भोजन तैयार
किया जाता है। वहीं तीसरा समूह चार बजे से रात्रि का भोजन तैयार करने में जुट जाता है।'
खाना बनाने में जुटी गौचर निवासी राजेश्वरी नेगी और मंगरोली गांव की कमला देवी बताती हैं कि खाना चमोली तक पहुंचाने के लिए ग्रामीणों ने अपने खर्च पर एक वाहन किराए पर लिया है। इससे थके मांदे
लोगों को समय पर भोजन दिया जा सके।

**
**
**याद करिए हमारे राष्ट्रिय दामाद श्री राबर्ट वाड्रा जी जो लाशो का व्यपार कर रहे है जीनको  फायदा पहुचने के लिए मोदी के फ्री हलिकोप्टर की सर्विस ठुकरा दी गयी* *मेरा सलाम इन महिलाओ के नाम है और मेरी नजर में ये महिलाएं सोनिया गांधी से कंही ज्यादा महान है 


**


*

----------


## navinc4u

*अहमदाबाद। एक मुखिया, लंबा कारवां, 15 हजार लोग.. 80 इनोवा, 4 हवाई जहाज और 25 लक्जरी बसें.. ये किसी बारात या शादी की तैयारियों का नजारा नहीं है। और न ही ये किसी बड़ी शख्सियत द्वारा दी गई पार्टी का बखान है.. अब आप सोच रहे होंगे कि अगर ये नहीं तो फिर क्या है...।

दरअसल, ये शुक्रवार 21 जून की शाम और शनिवार 22 जून के बीच का मामला है। शाम का समय था.. एक के बाद एक गाड़ियों की लाइन और देर रात तक चली बैठक। फिर 15 हजार लोगों के लिए रेस्क्यू ऑपरेशन।

मामला जुड़ा है नरेंद्र भाई मोदी से, जिन्होंने उत्तराखंड से चंद घंटों में ही 15 हजार गुजरातियों को निकाल अपने घर सुरक्षित पहुंचा दिया। अब आप सोच रहे होंगे कि आखिर ये सब कैसे हुआ.. तो इसका जवाब है एक गुप्त प्लानिंग। 

बताया जा रहा है कि मोदी ने बुधवार को देर रात तक अपने अधिकारियों व मंत्रियों की आपात मीटिंग बुलाई। यह मीटिंग देर रात चली। इसके लिए तुरंत कुछ अधिकारियों को उत्तराखंड स्थिति का जायजा लेने के लिए भेजा गया और उनसे हर मिनट और हरेक स्थिति की जानकारी देने के लिए कहा गया। उत्तराखंड पहुंचे अधिकारी इसकी रिपोर्ट गुजरात में बैठे अधिकारियों को देते रहे और गुजरात में रेस्क्यु का पूरा प्लान बनता रहा।

प्लानिंग के बाद 80 इनोवा, 4 बोइंग और 25 लक्जरी बसों का इंतजाम कर तत्काल उत्तराखंड रवाना कर दिया गया।
इतना ही नहीं, शुक्रवार की रात देहरादून पहुंचते ही मोदी ने बिना किसी देरी से जौली ग्रांट एयरपोर्ट पर बैठे करीब 134 गुजराती यात्रियों को अपने चार्टर्ड प्लेन से अहमदाबाद भी रवाना कर दिया था। मोदी की इस कार्रवाई की भी किसी को भनक तक नहीं लग पाई।
यह भी कहा जा रहा है कि मोदी ने टिहरी में फंसी एक गुजराती श्रद्धालु की कार को निकालने के लिए एक आईएएस अधिकारी को तुरंत वहां भेज दिया था।

ल्लेखनीय है कि मोदी शुक्रवार को रात के समय अचानक ही देहरादून पहुंचे थे। बताया जाता है कि वे यहां अकेले नहीं, बल्कि अपनी पूरी रेस्क्यु टीम को लेकर पहुंचे थे। मोदी की इस टीम में 5 आईएएस , 1 आईपीएस, 1 आईएफएस, 2 डीएसपी और 5 पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर व 2 गुजरात प्रशासनिक सेवा के आला अधिकारी भी शामिल थे।
*
* — with Khilery Inld and 45 others.*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> *बदरीनाथ राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग पर स्थिति नंदप्रयाग के पास एक छोटा सा गांव पुरसाड़ी। पांच दिन से 22 परिवारों वाले गांव का दूश्य बदला ओर टेंट लगाकर बनी रसोई में दस से ज्यादा गांवों की महिलाएं भोजन बनाने में जुटी हैं। इनमें से कई 15 से 20 किलोमीटर पैदल चलकर यहां पहुंच रही हैं। रसोई में तीन शिफ्ट में दो हजार लोगों के लिए 24 घंटे खाना पकाया जा रहा है। भोजन बदरीनाथ राजमार्ग पर फंसे यात्रियों के लिए है। सिर्फ पुरसाड़ी ही नहीं, खाना 10 किलोमीटर दूर चमोली तक पहुंचाया जा रहा है। वह भी निशुल्क।
> दरअसल, मुसीबत की इस घड़ी में पहाड़ का हर घर दुखियारों की मदद में जुटा है। महिलाओं ने घर और खेत के काम छोड़ यात्रियों के लिए खाना बनाने में जुटी हैं। यह धान की रोपाई का वक्त है, लेकिन ग्रामीण में खेतों में जाने की बजाए पीड़ितों के आंसू पोछने निकल पड़े हैं। इसी कड़ी में बदरीनाथ राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग के आसपास बसे तेफना, सुनाली, राजबगठी, मंगरोली, झूलाबगड़, कंडारा, चमाली समेत दस से 15 गांवों की महिलाओं ने निर्णय लिया कि इस माह धान की रोपाई का काम छोड़ रसोई बनाई जाए। इस निर्णय के बाद शुरू हुआ यात्रियों की सेवा का कार्य।
> रसोई में प्रशासन के पास पहुंची भारी में मात्रा में जमा खाद्य सामाग्री का इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा है।
> पुरसाड़ी से 12 किलोमीटर दूर राजबगठी गांव से पैदल चलकर भोजन बनाने आई पुरणी देवी बताती हैं कि 'काम तीन शिफ्ट में चल रहा है। एक समूह प्रात: चार बजे नाश्ता तैयार करता है तो दूसरा समूह दस बजे से दोपहर का भोजन तैयार
> किया जाता है। वहीं तीसरा समूह चार बजे से रात्रि का भोजन तैयार करने में जुट जाता है।'
> खाना बनाने में जुटी गौचर निवासी राजेश्वरी नेगी और मंगरोली गांव की कमला देवी बताती हैं कि खाना चमोली तक पहुंचाने के लिए ग्रामीणों ने अपने खर्च पर एक वाहन किराए पर लिया है। इससे थके मांदे
> लोगों को समय पर भोजन दिया जा सके।
> 
> **
> ...


मित्र इस प्रकार के दृश्य उत्तराखण्ड मे जगह-जगह पर दिखायी दे रहे है जिससे ये साबित होता है कि मानवता अभी मरी नहीँ है|

हालाकी कुछ अवसरवादी व्यापारियोँ ने जरूर मोके का फायदा उठाकर मनमानी की है जिसे मीडीया ने बढ़ा चढ़ाकर प्रस्तुत किया है|

----------


## gangu teli

सौ यात्रियों की जान बचाकर लहरों में समाया बुद्धि भट्ट   ---------------------------    ----------------------------देहरादून, दिनेश कुकरेती ..... भीषण आपदा के बीच उत्तराखंड के ग्रामीणों ने जीवटता की मिसाल पेश की है।तबाही के दौरान जब बाहरी प्रदेशों से आए श्रद्धालु अपनी जान बचाने के लिए यहां के गांवों की ओर भागे तो इन लोगों ने अपनी परवाह किए बिना उन्हें अपने हिस्से की रोटी और कपड़े तक दे दिए।अपनी जान जोखिम में डालकर मेहमानों के प्राण बचाए। इसी कोशिश में दीपगांव-फाटा गांव के नौजवान बुद्धि भट्ट ने अपना जीवन न्यौछावर कर दिया। सोन गंगा नदी की लहरों में समाने से पहले इस युवक ने करीब सौ यात्रियों की जान बचाई। पर बचाव कार्य में लगी सरकारी मशीनरी का ध्यान ऐसे ग्रामीणों की तरफ नहीं है।पोसी चीन बार्डर पर पड़ने वाला रुद्रप्रयाग जिले का अंतिम गांव है। कुछ यात्रियों ने ग्रामीणों की अगुवाई में सोनगांव व गणेशचट्टी की डगर पकड़ी। लेकिन, सोन प्रयाग का पुल बह चुका था, सो पोसी जाना ही ज्यादा माकूल समझा गया। पोसी जाने के लिए एक अस्थायी पुल था, जो बाढ़ की भेंट चढ़ गया। ऐसे में गांव के कुछ नौजवानों ने बल्लियां काटकर कामचलाऊ पुल बनाया और उससे यात्रियों का पार कराने लगे। इन्हीं में 22 वर्षीय युवक बुद्धि भट्ट भी शामिल था। उसने खुद की जान जोखिम में डाल बल्लियों के ऊपर से यही कोई सौ-सवा सौ यात्रियों को पार कराया होगा। इस क्रम वह थक कर चूर हो गया पर उसने अपने हौसले को नहीं टूटने दिया और आखिरी यात्री को उस पार कराकर ही दम लिया। पर नियति को कुछ और मंजूर था। जैसे ही आखिरी यात्री पार हुआ, अचानक बुद्धि का पैर फिसला और सोन गंगा की उफनती लहरों ने उसे लील लिया।

----------


## navinc4u

> मित्र इस प्रकार के दृश्य उत्तराखण्ड मे जगह-जगह पर दिखायी दे रहे है जिससे ये साबित होता है कि मानवता अभी मरी नहीँ है|
> 
> हालाकी कुछ अवसरवादी व्यापारियोँ ने जरूर मोके का फायदा उठाकर मनमानी की है जिसे मीडीया ने बढ़ा चढ़ाकर प्रस्तुत किया है|


सही कहा मित्र लेकिन बिकाऊ मिडिया जो हमारे संबिधान का मजाक उड़ाते हुए राहुल को युवराज कहने से परहेज नहीं करती इस तरह के द्र्श्यो को दिखने से परहेज करती है अगर सोशल मीडिया न हो तो हम इनके वहाकावे में आ कर गाँधी परिवार को महान  और इस तरह की सेवा करने वालो को उत्तराखंड वासियों को अवसरवादी समझेगे 
इसी लिए कपिल सिब्बल जैसो को सोशल  मीडिया से इतनी चिढ है

----------


## navinc4u

> सौ यात्रियों की जान बचाकर लहरों में समाया बुद्धि भट्ट   ---------------------------    ----------------------------देहरादून, दिनेश कुकरेती ..... भीषण आपदा के बीच उत्तराखंड के ग्रामीणों ने जीवटता की मिसाल पेश की है।तबाही के दौरान जब बाहरी प्रदेशों से आए श्रद्धालु अपनी जान बचाने के लिए यहां के गांवों की ओर भागे तो इन लोगों ने अपनी परवाह किए बिना उन्हें अपने हिस्से की रोटी और कपड़े तक दे दिए।अपनी जान जोखिम में डालकर मेहमानों के प्राण बचाए। इसी कोशिश में दीपगांव-फाटा गांव के नौजवान बुद्धि भट्ट ने अपना जीवन न्यौछावर कर दिया। सोन गंगा नदी की लहरों में समाने से पहले इस युवक ने करीब सौ यात्रियों की जान बचाई। पर बचाव कार्य में लगी सरकारी मशीनरी का ध्यान ऐसे ग्रामीणों की तरफ नहीं है।पोसी चीन बार्डर पर पड़ने वाला रुद्रप्रयाग जिले का अंतिम गांव है। कुछ यात्रियों ने ग्रामीणों की अगुवाई में सोनगांव व गणेशचट्टी की डगर पकड़ी। लेकिन, सोन प्रयाग का पुल बह चुका था, सो पोसी जाना ही ज्यादा माकूल समझा गया। पोसी जाने के लिए एक अस्थायी पुल था, जो बाढ़ की भेंट चढ़ गया। ऐसे में गांव के कुछ नौजवानों ने बल्लियां काटकर कामचलाऊ पुल बनाया और उससे यात्रियों का पार कराने लगे। इन्हीं में 22 वर्षीय युवक बुद्धि भट्ट भी शामिल था। उसने खुद की जान जोखिम में डाल बल्लियों के ऊपर से यही कोई सौ-सवा सौ यात्रियों को पार कराया होगा। इस क्रम वह थक कर चूर हो गया पर उसने अपने हौसले को नहीं टूटने दिया और आखिरी यात्री को उस पार कराकर ही दम लिया। पर नियति को कुछ और मंजूर था। जैसे ही आखिरी यात्री पार हुआ, अचानक बुद्धि का पैर फिसला और सोन गंगा की उफनती लहरों ने उसे लील लिया।


लेकिन हमारी बिकाऊ मिडिया को इस बहदुर नौजवान के लिए एक शव्द कहा गया नहीं वल्कि राहुल गाँधी को दिन भर दिखने से उनको कोई परहेज नहीं

----------


## navinc4u

*बहुत अजीव सी बात है इंदरा गाँधी के मरने पर 21 दिन का राष्ट्रिय शोक /राजीव गाँधी के मरने पर12 दिन का राष्ट्रिय  शोक* 
*लेकिन 5000 लोगो के मरने पर हम एक दिन शोक नहीं मना  सकते* 
*क्या हम सचमुच गणतंत्र में रहा रहे है या नया राज घराना आ गया है*

----------


## gangu teli

'लोग जिहाद के नाम पर संगठन चलाकर फसाद कर रहे है'    .............    http://www.jagran.com/news/world-ule...-10533250.html

----------


## biji pande

> 'लोग जिहाद के नाम पर संगठन चलाकर फसाद कर रहे है'    .............    http://www.jagran.com/news/world-ule...-10533250.html


 
*
पर हमारी सरकार को ये सब नहीं दिखाई देता है*

----------


## navinc4u

*एक बहुत अजीब सी बात है की सोनिया गाँधी ने ( कांगेस में जनता नहीं सिर्फ सोनिया की सुनी जाती है )पहले छत्तीसघड में तपे तपाये पुराने कांगेसी विद्या चरण और श्यामा चरण शुक्ला और कमलनाथ जैसो को छोड़ अजित जोगी को मुख्य मंत्री बनाया जिनकी एक मात्र योग्यता ये थी की उन्होंने सोनिया भक्ति में हिन्दू धर्म छोड़ इसाई धर्म अपना लिया था लेकिन जब उनकी करनी के कारण सरकार चली गयी तो मौका लगते ही छत्तीसघड के सारे हिन्दू कांग्रसी  एक दुर्घटना में मारे जाते लेकिन आश्चर्यजनक तरीके से अजित जोगी न केवल बच  जाते है वल्कि नक्सली हमले के तुरंत बाद बिना किसी सबूत साजिस का आरोप लगाते  है* *ये साजिस किस की थी ये एक निष्पक्ष जाँच का विषय है*

----------


## biji pande

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## loolugupta

bahut hi rochak awam gyanwardhak jankari

----------


## navinc4u

*जवाहर लाल नेहरू ने ब्रिटेन के प्रधानमंत्री क्लेमेंट एटली को पत्र लिख कर नेताजी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस को ब्रिटेन का युद्ध अपराधी बताया था और रूस द्वारा उन्हें पनाह देने को द्रोह और विश्वासघात करार दिया था ।
यह पत्र लंदन के ब्रिटिश अभिलेखागार में सुरक्षित है ।
नेहरू ने लिखा कि नेताजी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस को रूस ने अपने यहां प्रवेश करने की इजाजत देकर द्रोह और विश्वासघात किया है । पत्र के अनुसार उन्होंने लिखा था कि रूस चूंकि ब्रिटिश, अमेरिकियों का मित्र राष्ट्र है, इसलिए रूस को ऐसा नहीं करना चाहिए । पत्र में लिखा था कि इस पर ब्रिटेन के प्रधानमंत्री को आवश्यक कार्रवाई करनी चाहिए ।
नेहरू के मन में नेताजी के लिए बेहद नफरत भरी थी और वह ब्रिटेन के प्रधानमंत्री को नेताजी के बारे में गोपनीय सूचना देने में नहीं हिचके ।
प्रस्तावना में कहा गया है कि पंडित नेहरू ने यह पत्र डिक्टेट कराया था, आसफ अली के विश्वस्त स्टेनो शामलाल ने अपने हलफनामे में इसकी पुष्टि भी की है ।*

----------


## navinc4u

*सोमनाथ मंदिर और ज्योतिर्लिंग सोमनाथ 
**सोमनाथ मंदिर एक महत्वपूर्ण हिन्दू मंदिर है जिसकी गिनती 12 ज्योतिर्लिंगों में सर्वप्रथम ज्योतिर्लिंग के रूप में होती है। प्राचीनकाल में इसका शिवलिंग हवा में झूलता था, लेकिन आक्रमणकारियों ने इसे तोड़ दिया। माना जाता है कि 24 शिवलिंगों की स्थापना की गई थी उसमें सोमनाथ का शिवलिंग बीचोबीच था। इन शिवलिंगों में मक्का स्थित काबा का शिवलिंग भी शामिल है। इनमें से कुछ शिवलिंग आकाश में स्थित कर्क रेखा के नीचे आते हैं।*
*गुजरात के सौराष्ट्र क्षेत्र के वेरावल बंदरगाह में स्थित इस मंदिर के बारे में कहा जाता है कि इसका निर्माण स्वयं चन्द्रदेव ने किया था। इसका उल्लेख ऋग्वेद में भी मिलता है। इस स्थान को सबसे रहस्यमय माना जाता है। यदुवंशियों के लिए यह प्रमुख स्थान था। इस मंदिर को अब तक 17 बार नष्ट किया गया है और हर बार इसका पुनर्निर्माण किया गया।
**वर्तमान स्वरुप में इसका पुनर्निर्माण आजादी के तुरंत बाद गुजरात सरकार ने करवाया 
**इस मंदिर के पुनर्निर्माण के सबसे घोर विरोधी थे पंडित ( ???? ) जवाहर लाल नेहरू* 
*लेकिन हमारे प्रथम राष्ट्रपति डाक्टर राजेंद्र प्रसाद के वजह से इसका पुनर्निमाण हो पाया*

----------


## Aeolian

जो मृत हैं उनके विषय में कुछ कहना ठीक तो नहीं है ..
गलतियां सभी से होती हैं ..
कुछ सामान्य और कुछ घातक ..
नेहरू गांधी आदि से भी गलतियां हुई हैं ..
ऐसी गलतियां जिनका खामियाजा हम आज तक भुगत रहे हैं ...
किन्तु ..
बेहतर होगा कि हम नए दृष्टिकोण से इन गलतियों का सुधार करें और स्वयं को उबार लें ..

----------


## navinc4u

> जो मृत हैं उनके विषय में कुछ कहना ठीक तो नहीं है ..
> गलतियां सभी से होती हैं ..
> कुछ सामान्य और कुछ घातक ..
> नेहरू गांधी आदि से भी गलतियां हुई हैं ..
> ऐसी गलतियां जिनका खामियाजा हम आज तक भुगत रहे हैं ...
> किन्तु ..
> बेहतर होगा कि हम नए दृष्टिकोण से इन गलतियों का सुधार करें और स्वयं को उबार लें ..


*Aeolian jee कांग्रेस की नजर में तो नमस्ते जैसा अभिवादन भी साम्प्रदायिक है , वन्दे मातरम साम्प्रदायिक है* *अब भी कांग्रेस को समर्थन देने वाले मित्रो से पूछूंगा और कितना नीचे गिराने का इंतजार है 
**नीचे दिए लिंक देखे* http://www.bhaskar.com/news/NAT-NAN-...37019-NOR.html
 असम के राज्यपाल ने नॉर्थ-ईस्ट राज्यों का शार्ट नेम 'नमस्ते' रखा है जिस पर कांग्रेस ने आपत्ति जताई है। राज्यपाल पद्मनाभ आचार्य अपने भाषणों में 'सेवन सिस्टर्स' का उल्लेख करते हुए नागालैंड, मणिपुर, असम, सिक्किम और त्रिपुरा जैसे राज्यों के लिए शॉर्ट नेम 'नमस्ते' का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं। कांग्रेस का कहना है कि यह धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस पहुंचाने वाला है।

एक अंग्रेजी वेबसाइट की खबर के मुताबिक, कांग्रेस ने यह कह कर नमस्ते पर आपत्ति जताई है कि आचार्य 'नमस्ते' शब्द का इस्तेमाल कर इन ईसाई बहुल राज्यों में धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस पहुंचा रहे हैं। हालांकि, राज्यपाल की ओर से इन शब्दों के इस्तेमाल करते रहने की बात कही गई है।

*क्या कहा था राज्यपाल ने
असम के राज्यपाल आचार्य ने गत 20 जून को एक कार्यक्रम में कहा था कि योग के लिए 'नमस्ते' नया मंत्र होना चाहिए। उन्होंने कहा ,'' नमस्ते शब्द पारंपरिक रूप से अभिवादन के लिए इस्तेमाल किया जाता है लेकिन मैं इसी नई परिभाषा दे रहा हूं। नमस्ते का मतलब पूर्वोत्तर के 8 राज्य (नागालैंड, असम, मिजोरम, मणिपुर, मेघालय, अरुणाचल प्रदेश, सिक्किम और त्रिपुरा) है।*

----------


## Aeolian

कांग्रेस पार्टी अपनी दुराग्रह से उबर नहीं पा रही है इसलिए घबराहट में यकबयक कुछ भी बक जाती है .. 
मृत सर्प पर लाठी का प्रहार व्यर्थ है .. नवीन जी ..

----------


## navinc4u

दरअसल हमारी समस्या ये है कि हम सब अपनी अपनी सोच के हिसाब से विद्वान हैं-
उदाहरण के लिए
एक बार एक कवि को प्यास लगी। उन्हें सामने एक हलवाई की दुकान दिखी जहाँ गरमागरम जलेबियाँ बन रहीं थीं। वो वहाँ पहुँचे, जलेबी दही ली और वहीं खाने बैठ गये।
इतने में एक कौआ कहीं से आया और दही की परात में चोंच मारकर उड़ चला।
पर हलवाई ने उसे देख लिया। हलवाई ने क्रोध में कोयले का एक टुकड़ा उठाया और कौए को दे मारा।
कौए की किस्मत ख़राब, कोयले का टुकड़ा उसे जा लगा और वो मर गया।
कवि महोदय ये घटना देख रहे थे सो कवि हृदय जगा सो जब वो जलेबी दही खाने के बाद पानी पीने पहुँचे तो उन्होने कोयले के टुकड़े से एक पंक्ति लिख दी।
कवि ने लिखा
��������������
"काग दही पर जान गँवायो"
��������������
तभी वहाँ एक लेखपाल महोदय जो कागजों में हेराफेरी की वजह से निलम्बित हो गये थे पानी पीने पहुँचे। कवि की लिखी पंक्तियों पर जब उनकी नजर पड़ी तो अनायास ही उनके मुँह से निकल पड़ा कितनी सही बात लिखी है! क्योंकि उन्होने उसे कुछ इस तरह पढ़ा-
��������������
"कागद ही पर जान गँवायो"
��������������
तभी एक मजनू टाइप आदमी भी पिटा पिटाया सा वहाँ पानी पीने पहुँचा। उसे भी लगा कितनी सच्ची और सही बात लिखी है काश उसे ये पहले पता होती, क्योंकि उसने उसे कुछ यूँ पढ़ा था-
��������������
"का गदही पर जान गँवायो"
��������������

----------


## navinc4u

कांग्रेस में दाऊद के गुर्गे किस कदर प्रमुख पदों पर आसीन है वो इसी बात से साबित होता है कि भारत में दाऊद इब्राहिम के हवाला कारोबार को चलाने वाला विवेक नागपाल की बेहद करीबी ओमिता पॉल राष्ट्रपति प्रणब मुख़र्जी के सेक्रटरी के पद पर आसीन है। सोनिया गांधी ओमिता पॉल की नियुक्ति करने के लिए इस कदर आतुर थी कि उसने कानून को भी ताक पर रख दिया। दरअसल राष्ट्रपति के सेक्रटरी के पद पर सिर्फ आईएएस अफसरों की ही नियुक्ति होती है। ओमिता पॉल आईएएस नहीं है वह आईआईएस भारतीय सूचना सेवा की अधिकारी है।

----------


## navinc4u

2005 मे मनमोहन सिंह doctorate की डिग्री लेने ox ford यूनिवर्सिटी गए ! वह समारोह पूरी दुनिया मे live चल रहा था वहाँ उन्होने बहुत ही तकलीफ देने वाला भाषण दिया 
जो किसी भी स्वाभिमानी भारतीय को नीचा दिखा सके !
उन्होने भाषण की शुरुवात ही ऐसे करी !
हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत ही आभरी है की उन्होने भारत मे आकर अपनी सरकार बनाई !
हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने आकर भारत मे शिक्षा व्यवस्था दी !
हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने यहाँ आकर न्याय व्यवस्था स्थापित करी !
हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने भारतीय लोगो को विज्ञान सिखाया !
हम अंगेजों के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने हमे विज्ञान और तकनीकी का अंतर समझाया !
हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने अँग्रेजी भाषा हमको बताई !
और ऐसा ही वो 40 मिनट तक बोलते रहे !
और वो सोनिया गांधी के सबसे प्रिय व्यक्तियों में है इसका ठीक उल्टा एक और कांग्रसी शशि थरूर ने इसी जगह भाषण दिया और प्रमाण सहित ये बताया की अंग्रेजी शासन की बजह से भारत की अर्थववस्था अर्थव्यवस्था कितनी खराव हुयी और  उनको सोनिया गांधी की सार्वजनिक नाराजगी और झाड़  झेलनी पडी

----------


## DIWANA DON

> 2005 मे मनमोहन सिंह doctorate की डिग्री लेने ox ford यूनिवर्सिटी गए ! वह समारोह पूरी दुनिया मे live चल रहा था वहाँ उन्होने बहुत ही तकलीफ देने वाला भाषण दिया 
> जो किसी भी स्वाभिमानी भारतीय को नीचा दिखा सके !
> उन्होने भाषण की शुरुवात ही ऐसे करी !
> हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत ही आभरी है की उन्होने भारत मे आकर अपनी सरकार बनाई !
> हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने आकर भारत मे शिक्षा व्यवस्था दी !
> हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने यहाँ आकर न्याय व्यवस्था स्थापित करी !
> हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने भारतीय लोगो को विज्ञान सिखाया !
> हम अंगेजों के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने हमे विज्ञान और तकनीकी का अंतर समझाया !
> हम अंग्रेज़ो के बहुत आभारी है जो उन्होने अँग्रेजी भाषा हमको बताई !
> ...



इस देश की यही तो विडम्बना है ।

----------


## navinc4u

देखो हिन्दूऔ दाऊद का जलवा ... देखी पाकिस्तान की ताकत... देखा "सेकुलर-वामपंथी गिरोह" का बाहुबल... पान-सिगरेट की दुकान की तरह रात के दो बजे भारत की सुप्रीम कोर्ट खुलवाई जाती है, लाखों, करोड़ों की फीस लेने वाले दस वकील रात भर कोर्ट के आगे खड़े रहते हैं... और सुनवाई भी होती है... इसे कहते हैं "दम... ये होता है "जेहादी नेटवर्क" और पैसे की ताकत....।
तुम्हारी तो इतनी भी औकात नहीं कि पिछले कई साल से बिना चार्जशीट के जेल में सड़ रही एक कैंसरग्रस्त साध्वी को बचा सको...? वास्तव में दया मिश्रित क्रोध और क्रोध मिश्रित दया आती है हिंदुओं तुम पर.. तुम तो इतने मूर्ख हो कि तुम्हारे बीच बैठी वामपंथी, सेकुलर, गांधीवादी, जयचंदों, मीर जाफरों की फ़ौज को ही नहीं पहचान पाते... तो फिर अपनी और अपने बच्चों की चिताओं की लकडियाँ खुद ही सजाने से तुम्हें कौन रोक सकता है....?

----------


## Aeolian

निश्चित ही विचारणीय और प्रेरणादायी संदर्भ है ..
किन्तु ..
शाब्दिक जेहाद से कैसे संभव होगा ..
इसके लिए कुछ 'दाऊद' और कुछ 'करोड़ों' की जरूरत होगी ..
दम .. कैसे दिखाया जाय इन दोनों के बिना .. जैसा कि आपने बताया कि इन्ही दोनों के बल पर रात भर सुप्रीम कोर्ट चली ..
दरअसल ऐसे लेख किसी कट्टरवादी दल विशेष की साइट पर होते तो नज़ारा कुछ और होता ..

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

वहीं से तो उठाया हुआ है प्रशांत जी

----------


## suneeta88

गोधरा की सच्ची कहानी 
एक पत्रकार की ज़ुबानी 


मैं आज एक ऐसे पत्र को आप तक पहुँचाने जा रहा हूँ जो कि एक पत्रकार ने लिखा था. उसने अपने पत्र में गोधरा में हुए काण्ड का सच बयान किया है. मैं उस पत्र में लिखित अंश और विश्लेषण को आप तक पहुँचाना चाहता हूँ.


साबरमती एक्सप्रेस में जो दु:खदायक काण्ड हुआ वह क्या था? और उस दिन क्या क्या घटित हुआ? कितनी सच्चाई हमारी मिडिया ने दिखाई, कितना सच छान कर झूठ का लबेदा ओढे हम तक पहुंचा?   आईये एक पत्रकार की ज़ुबानी सुनते हैं..... (Mr. Anil Soni and Neelam Soni (reporter of Gujarat Samachar) Soni's mobile number: 0-9825038152.Resident number 02672 (code) 43153)


साबरमती एक्सप्रेस का दुखदाई कांड सुबह ७:३० पर गोधरा स्टेशन के एक किलोमीटर दूर हुआ, की सच्चाई मैं आप तक पहुँचाना चाहता हूँ. साबरमती एक्सप्रेस की बोगी नंबर S-6 और दो दूसरी बोगियों में विश्व हिन्दू परिषद् (VHP) के कार-सेवक यात्रा कर रहे थे. दुखदाई कांड की असल वजह ये कार-सेवक ही थे, जो उन बोगियों में सफ़र कर रहे थे. जो कहानी आप तक पहुंचाई गयी है वह सच्चाई से कोसों दूर हैं, असल कहानी जो कि सच है वह अलग ही है.


यह वास्तविकता शुरू होती है गोधरा से ७०-७५ किलोमीटर दूर दाहोद नामक स्टेशन से. समय था ५:३०-६:०० ऍएम्, ट्रेन दाहोद स्टेशन पहुंचती है. ये कार-सेवक उस स्टेशन पर चाय-नाश्ता करने के उद्देश्य से टी-स्टाल पर जाते हैं. किसी बात पर कार-सेवकों और टी-स्टाल के बीच विवाद हो गया और उन कार-सेवकों ने दूकान में तोड़-फोड़ कर दी. फिर वे अपने बोगी में वापस चले गए... इस वाकिये की एक एन-सी.आर. दूकान मालिक ने स्थानीय पुलिस में भी की थी. 


अब ट्रेन गोधरा स्टेशन पर पहुंचती है और समय हो रहा होता है ७:००-७:१५ AM. वहां सभी के सभी कार-सेवक ट्रेन से उतर कर स्टेशन पर एक छोटे से चाय की स्टाल पर जा कर स्नैक्स आदि लेते हैं; उस स्टाल को एक बुढा मुसलमान व्यक्ति चला रहा होता है. उस दूकान में एक छोटा लड़का भी हेल्पर बतौर काम कर रहा था. कार-सेवकों ने जानबूझ कर मुसलमान दूकानदार से बहसबाजी शुरू कर दी और बहस करते करते ही उसे पीट डाला. उन कार-सेवकों ने उस बूढे मुसलमान की दाढ़ी भी पकड़ कर खींची और उसे मारा. वे कार-सेवक जोर जोर से एक नारा भी दे रहे थे 


"मंदिर का निर्माण करो, बाबर की औलाद को बाहर करो" 
बाबर की औलाद से उनका मुराद मुसलमान ही थे.


शोर-शराबा सुन कर उस बूढे की सोलह साल की एक लड़की वहां पर आ गयी और अपने बाप को बचाने की नाकाम कोशिश करने लगी. वह उन ज़ालिम कार-सेवकों से दया की भीख मांग रही थी और कह रही थी कि उसके बाप को छोड़ दीजिये, जिसको वे कार-सेवक अभी भी मार रहे.


उन ज़ालिमों ने उस बूढे को तो छोड़ दिया लेकिन उस लड़की को पकड़ लिया और अपने बोगी (S-6) में ले गए और अन्दर से दरवाज़ा बंद कर लिया. उस लड़की को अपने साथ ज़बरदस्ती क्यूँ ले गए थे; यह बताने की आवश्यकता नहीं है.


उधर बुढा उनसे अपनी बेटी को छोड़ देने की गुहार लगा रहा था. लेकिन उसकी एक न चली. अब ट्रेन धीमे धीमे आगे बढ़ना शुरू हो गयी लेकिन ट्रेन के रफ़्तार पकड़ने से पहले ही वह बुढा मुसलमान दूकानदार ट्रेन की आखिरी बोगी (गार्ड के पहले वाली) में चढ़ जाता है और ट्रेन की चेन को पुल कर देता है. अब ट्रेन पूरी तरह से रुक जाती है और यह सब करते करते गोधरा स्टेशन लगभग एक १ किलोमीटर पीछे हो चुका होता है.


तभी २ नव-युवक वहां आ जाते हैं माज़रा समझ कर खिड़की के बाहर से उन कार-सेवकों से उस लड़की को छोड़ देने के लिए कहते हैं. शोर-शराबा काफी बढ़ चुका होता है बोगी के आस-पास लोग इक्कट्ठे हो जाते हैं; उस भीड़ में कुछ लड़के और औरतें भी होती हैं जो बाहर से ही उन कार-सेवकों से उस लड़की को छोड़ने का दबाव बनाने लगते हैं. भीड़ काफी गुस्से में होती जा रही थी और लड़की को वापस कर देने की मांग अब गुस्से में तब्दील होती जा रही थी.


लेकिन बजाय लड़की को वापस देने के, वे ज़ालिम (VHP) के कार-सेवक लोगों ने बोगी की खिड़कियाँ ही बंद कर दीं. यह क्रिया भीड़ के गुस्से में आग में घी का सा काम किया और उस भीड में से कुछ लोगों ने बोगी पर पत्थर फेंकना शुरू कर दिया. 


बोगी संख्या एस छह (S-6) के दोनों तरफ की बोगियों में भी कार सेवक थे. उन कार-सेवकों के पास भी बैनर थे जिसमें लम्बे लम्बे डंडे लगे थे. वे कार-सेवक अपने बैनर्स और डंडों के साथ लड़की को बचाने आई भीड़ पर ही पिल पड़े और बैनर के डंडों से भीड़ पर हमला बोल दिया. अब भीड़ का गुस्सा पूरी तरह से अनियंत्रित हो चुका था. भीड़ में से ही कुछ लोगों ने पास के ही एक गैराज से (garages Signal Fadia) से डीज़ल और पेट्रोल आदि ले आये और बोगी को जलाने लगे.


जैसा कि कथित रिपोर्ट में यह कहा गया कि पेट्रोल आदि को प्री-प्लांड पेट्रोल पम्प से लाया गया; बिलकुल ही बे-बुनियाद है. यह प्रतिक्रिया अचानक भीड़ ने की न कि पहले से प्लान करके. भीड़ लड़की को छुडाने की कोशिश कर रही थी लेकिन कार-सेवक उग्र से उग्रतर होते जा रहे थे. वे (स्वभावत: वैसा ही करने लगे जैसा कि वे अयोध्या में कर चुके थे) जानते थे कि यह हिन्दुस्तान है यहाँ केवल जय श्री राम कह कर जो आतंक फैलाया जा सकता है वह गोली बंदूक से भी ज़्यादा भयानक होता है.


यह घटना सुनकर वहां के स्थानीय वीएचपी (VHP) कार्यकर्ताओं ने उस गैराज में (Signal Fadia) में आग लगा दी और पास के ही एक इलाके 'शेहरा भगाड़' (गोधरा का ही एक स्थान) में स्थित एक मस्जिद को भी जला डाला.


देर से पहुंची पुलिस को सच कहानी का पता तो नहीं चल सका लेकिन भीड़ द्वारा जलाई गयी सरकारी बोगी को साक्षात् देख पुलिस का गुस्सा स्थानीय लोगों पर उतारा और पुलिस ने स्थानीय लोगों को गिरफ़्तार कर लिया. 
पुलिस अपना पल्ला झाड़ने के तहत गोधरा के मेयर श्री अहमद हुसैन कलोता को इस घटना का ज़िम्मेदार ठहरा दिया. श्री अहमद हुसैन भारतीय कांग्रेस के मेंबर भी है उर एक वकील भी.


यह पूरी जानकारी वहीँ के स्थानीय लोगों और विश्वसनीय लोगों से बातचीत पर आधारित भी है. मैं इस स्रोत के मुख्य पात्र श्री अनिल सोनी जी (मोब. 0-9825038152. घर का नंबर 02672 'कोड' 43153, ऑफिस नंबर : 43152,) का शुक्गुज़ार हूँ जिन्होंने इस पूरी घटना का सच्चा वृतांत 
पहुँचाया.


(वी एच पी (विश्व हिन्दू परिषद्) ने फिर ऐसा चक्र रचा कि देश को १०० साल से भी ज़्यादा पीछे धकेल दिया. मैं यह कहने से कोई गुरेज़ नहीं करता हूँ कि भारत में वी एच पी (विश्व हिन्दू परिषद्) या संघ या बजरंज दल या भाजपा आदि धुर-कट्टरपंथी ताक़तों ने एक बार नहीं कई बार देश को साम्प्रदायिकता की आग में धकेला है और उसकी रोटी सेंकी है. ऐस नहीं है कि जिसकी रोटी इन्होने सेंकी उन्हें कोई फायेदा पहुंचा हो, वे केवल देश की उन भोली भाली जनता का ब्रेन वाश कर देते हैं जो अंध-विश्वास और आस्था के लिए कुछ भी कर देती है. क्या इन शैतानों के इस कृत्य को कोई रोक सकता है और इनके इस कृत्य की सज़ा तो केवल उन मासूम लोगों को ही भुगतनी पड़ती है जिनका 
उससे कोई लेना देना भी नहीं है.)


क्या ऐसा ही होता रहेगा कभी अयोध्या, कभी गोधरा कभी गुजरात........आखिर कब तक ?


Other related news:
टाईम्स ऑफ़ इंडिया में छपी खबर के मुताबिक़ बोगी अन्दर से जली थी
बोगी को किसने जलाया???
गोधरा के अनुत्तरित सवाल: हिन्दुस्तान टाईम्स
गोधरा का सच: गूगल से साभार

----------


## Aeolian

ओह तो ये अखबार की खबर है ..


इस चित्र में प्रदर्शित अखबार और उसमे दर्ज एक समाचार की हेडलाइन में शब्द विशेष "they" के विषय में क्या कहा जा सकता है ...


अखबारी बातें तो अखबारी ही होती हैं ...

----------


## Aeolian

मीडिया में प्रसारित एक और सन्देश जो काम शब्दों में बहुत कुछ कह जाता है ... 


देखें .. सुने .. पढ़ें ... सबकुछ 
किन्तु करें सिर्फ अपने विवेक के अनुसार ..

----------


## navinc4u

जेएनयू के मामले में आज वह देश में जैसा वातावरण बना रही है, उससे एक बार  फिर यह संदेश जा रहा है कि देश के मुसलमान राष्ट्रविरोधी तत्वों के साथ  हैं, इसीलिए कांग्रेस पार्टी उन्हें ख़ुश करने के लिए राष्ट्रविरोधी तत्वों  के भी समर्थन में उठ खड़ी हुई है. जबकि इसमें लेशमात्र सच्चाई नहीं है.  मैं पूरे यकीन के साथ कह सकता हूं कि जेएनयू में लगे देशद्रोही नारों से  हमारे मुस्लिम भाइयों-बहनों का भी ख़ून खौल रहा है और वे भी चाहते हैं कि  देशद्रोहियों को कड़ी से कड़ी सज़ा दी जाए. लेकिन जो राजनीति अभी हो रही  है, उससे कांग्रेस को तो सत्ता मिल सकती है, लेकिन मुसलमानों को बदनामी के  सिवा कुछ भी नहीं मिलने जा रही.

----------


## Unregistered

mai muslim virodhi nahi hun aur ye bhi maanta hun ki atankwadiyo ka koi dharm nahi hota, par 

jab kuchh muslimo k saath koi apriy ghatna hoti he to muslim samaj k so called neta, vicharak turant ye kah k samne aa jate hen ki jo hua vo nahi hona chahiye tha, aur vo hi log hinduo k saath kuchh bhi galat hone pe chup bethe rahate hen. Tab vo hindu ( including me ) ye sochne pe vivash ho jaate hen ki kya wakai muslim trustworthy hote hen??

khair, i think hinduo k sabse bade dushman khud hindu hen,  jaati k naam pe baant k jitna satyanash hinduo ne khud ka kiya he koi aur nahi kar sakta

theek vese hi muslims ka sabse bada dushman khud muslim he, jo khud k bande galat kare to chup bethe rahate hen aur jab koi aur kare to turant active ho jaate hen.

----------


## shriram

*अब करा एक नजर इधर भी देखे श्रीमान जी लोग |*




*
हिन्दू धर्म की उदारता , कोलाबा मुंबई में गणेश पंडाल में ईद की नमाज* 


*Due to Shortage Of Space In Masjid the Eid Namaz Was Offered in Ganpati Pandal Colaba Mumbai.*

*मुसलमानो से १२ सवाल* 



*हिन्दू दंपत्ति को सरेराहमुल्लों ने बेइज्जत किया। 
पति के सामने पत्नी का रेप किया*
*पाकिस्तान में मस्ज़िद के पास लगे नल से पानी पी लेने मात्र से जिस तरह हिन्दू दंपत्ति को सरेराहमुल्लों ने बेइज्जत किया। पति के सामने पत्नी का रेप किया। दिल को दहला देने वाली घटना है।बर्माके रोहिंग्या मुसलामानों के लिए छाती पीटने वाली मिडिया और बामपंथी लाल बंदरों को पाकिस्तान मेंहिंदुओं की दुर्दशा नहीं दिखती।तीस्ता सितलवाणो और देश भर में फैले समाजसेवी अन्नाओं! सेक्युलरिज्म के पुजारी नितिशो,लालुओं,मुला  यमों और नेहरू के वंशजों, कभी पाकिस्तानी हिंदुओं कीदुर्दशा पर भी कुछ बोलो। मोदी जी जिस तरह 4000 पाकिस्तानी हिंदुओं को आपने पिछले 2 महीनेमे भारत की नागरिकता दी उसी तरह बाकी 14 लाख हिंदुओं की भी फिक्र करो |*

----------


## shriram

*पश्चिम बंगाल मे ममता बेनर्जी के T.M.C. के मुस्लिम नेताओ ने हिन्दू बहु बेटियो की इज्जत के साथ खेला उन्हें मारा नंगा करके लाश को सडक पर फेंक दिया |*

*पश्चिम बंगाल मे ममता बेनर्जी के T.M.C. के मुस्लिम नेताओ ने हिन्दू बहु बेटियो की इज्जत के साथ खेला उन्हें मारा नंगा करके लाश को सडक पर फेंक दिया......
बंगाल में ये हाल है हिन्दुओं का रोज धर्म के नाम पर शांतिदूत हिन्दुओं की हत्या लड़कियों का बलात्कार और बलात्कार के बाद निर्मम हत्या कर रहे हैं अब तो बंगाल में ये आम बात हो गई है और हिन्दुओं के साथ इस बेरहमी और अत्याचार पर...........
मीडिया चुप.
सेक्युलर चुप
विश्लेषक चुप
एनजीओ चुप
पत्रकार चुप
समाजसेवी चुप
समाचार पत्र चुप
महिला आयोग चुप
मानवाधिकार आयोग चुप
और सबसे बड़ी बात......... -
हिन्दुओं के उपर सतत इस अत्याचार पर*








*पाकिस्तान में हमारे हिन्दू भाइयों की दुर्दशा*

----------


## shriram

* क्या आप जानते है की कोई मीडिया समूह हिन्दू या हिन्दू संघठनो के प्रति इतना बैरभाव क्यों रखती है*
*क्या आप जानते है की कोई मीडिया समूह हिन्दू या हिन्दू संघठनो के प्रति इतना बैरभाव क्यों रखती है. -भारत में चलने वाले न्यूज़ चैनल, अखबार वास्तव में भारत के है ही नहीं…
सन २००५ में एक फ़्रांसिसी पत्रकार भारत दौरे पर आया उसका नाम फ़्रैन्कोईस था उसने भारत में हिंदुत्व के ऊपर हो रहे अत्याचारों के बारे में अध्ययन किया और उसने फिर बहुत हद तक इस कार्य के लिए मीडिया को जिम्मेवार ठहराया. फिर उसने पता करना शुरू किया तो वह आश्चर्य चकित रह गया की भारत में चलने वाले न्यूज़ चैनल, अखबार वास्तव में भारत के है ही नहीं… फीर मैंने एक लम्बा अध्ययन किया उसमे निम्नलिखित जानकारी निकल कर आई जो मै आज सार्वजानिक कर रहा हु. विभिन्न मीडिया समूह और उनका आर्थिक श्रोत…
…
१- दि हिन्दू … जोशुआ सोसाईटी, बर्न, स्विट्जरलैंड, इसके संपादक एन राम, इनकी पत्नी ईसाई में बदल चुकी है.
२- एन डी टी वी… गोस्पेल ऑफ़ चैरिटी, स्पेन, यूरोप
३- सी.एन.एन, आई.बी.एन.७, सी.एन.बी.सी… १००% आर्थिक सहयोग द्वारा साउदर्न बैपिटिस्ट चर्च
४- दि टाइम्स ऑफ़ इंडिया, नवभारत, टाइम्स नाउ… बेनेट एंड कोल्मान द्वारा संचालित, ८०% फंड वर्ल्ड क्रिस्चियन काउंसिल द्वारा, बचा हुआ २०% एक अँगरेज़ और इटैलियन द्वारा दिया जाता है. इटैलियन व्यक्ति का नाम रोबेर्ट माइन्दो है जो यु.पी.ए. अध्यक्चा सोनिया गाँधी का निकट सम्बन्धी है.
५-हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स, दैनिक हिन्दुस्तान… मालिक बिरला ग्रुप लेकिन टाइम्स ग्रुप के साथ जोड़ दिया गया है...
६- इंडियन एक्सप्रेस… इसे दो भागो में बाट दिया गया है, दि इंडियन एक्सप्रेस और न्यू इंडियन एक्सप्रेस (साउदर्न एडिसन) - Acts Ministries has major stake in the Indian express and later is still with the Indian कौन्तेर्पर्त
७- दैनिक जागरण ग्रुप… इसके एक प्रबंधक समाजवादी पार्टी से राज्य सभा में सांसद है… यह एक मुस्लिम्वादी पार्टी है.
८- दैनिक सहारा .. इसके प्रबंधन सहारा समूह देखती है इसके निदेशक सुब्रोतो राय भी समाजवादी पार्टी के बहुत मुरीद है
९- आंध्र ज्योति..हैदराबा*द की एक मुस्लिम पार्टी एम् आई एम् (MIM ) ने इसे कांग्रेस के एक मंत्री के साथ कुछ साल पहले खरीद लिया
१०- स्टार टीवी ग्रुप…सेन्ट पीटर पोंतिफिसिअल चर्च, मेलबर्न,ऑस्ट्रे*लि  या
११- दि स्टेट्स मैन… कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी ऑफ़ इंडिया द्वारा संचालित
इस तरह से एक लम्बा लिस्ट हमारे सामने है जिससे ये पता चलता है की भारत की मीडिया भारतीय बिलकुल भी नहीं है.. और जब इनकी फंडिंग विदेश से होती है है तो भला भारत के बारे में कैसे सोच सकते है... अपने को पाक साफ़ बताने वाली मीडिया के भ्रस्ताचार की चर्चा करना यहाँ पर पूर्णतया उचित ही होगा,,,, बरखा दत्त जैसे लोग जो की भ्रस्ताचार का रिकार्ड कायम किया है उनके भ्रस्ताचरण की चर्चा दूर दूर तक है, इसके अलावा आप लोगो को सायद न मालूम हो पर आपको बता दू की ये १००% सही बात है की NDTV की एंकर बरखादत्त ने ईसाई धर्म स्वीकार कर लिया है....
प्रभु चावला जो की खुद रिलायंस के मामले में सुप्रीम कोर्ट में फैसला फिक्स कराते हुए पकडे गए उनके सुपुत्र आलोक चावला, अमर उजाला के बरेली संस्करण में घोटाला करते हुए पकडे गए.
दैनिक जागरण ग्रुप ने अवैध तरीके से एक ही रजिस्ट्रेसन नो. पर बिहार में कई जगह पर गलत ढंग से स्थानीय संस्करण प्रकाशित किया जो की कई साल बाद में पकड़ में आया और इन अवैध संस्करणों से सरकार को २०० करोड़ का घटा हुआ....
दैनिक हिन्दुस्तान ने भी जागरण के नक्शेकदम पर चलते हुए यही काम किया उसने भी २०० करोड़ रुपये का नुकशान सरकार को पहुचाया इसके लिए हिन्दुस्तान के मुख्य संपादक सशी शेखर के ऊपर मुक़दमा भी दर्ज हुआ है.. शायद यही कारण है की भारत की मीडिया भी काले धन, लोकपाल जैसे
मुद्दों पर सरकार के साथ ही भाग लेती है.....
सभी लोगो से अनुरोध है की इस जानकारी को अधिक से अधिक लोगो के पास पहुचाये ताकि दूसरो को नंगा करने वाले मीडिया की भी सच्चाई का पता लग सके....
.वन्दे मातरम् —
*

----------


## shriram

*भारत विरोधी आतंकवादियों के पकड़े या मारे जाने पर छाती पीट-पीट कर STATE TERRORISM चिल्लाने वाले इस STATE TERRORISM पर खामोश क्यों हैं?* 


*आपने अक्कसर देखा है कि जब भी भारत में किसी भारत विरोधी आतंकवादी खासकर मुसलिम आतंकवदी को पकड़ा जाता है या फिर किसी मुठभेड़ में ये मुसलिम आतंकवादी मारा जाता है तो एक तपका जो खुद को मानबाधिकारवादी- सेकुलरवादी कहता है इन आतंकवादियों के मारे जाने के तरीके पर प्रश्न उठाकर तरह –तरह की कहानियां बना कर इसे STATE TERRORISM करार दे देता है। यहां तक कि अगर ऐसे आतंकवादी को भारत के माननीय सर्वोच न्यायालय तक से सजा सुनवा दी जाए तो भी ये तपका कभी फांसी की सजा पर प्रश्न उठाकर तो कभी कोई और बहाना बनाकर इस भारत विरोधी आतंकवादी को बचाने के कुकर्मों में संलिप्त रहता है।


लेकिन जैसे ही किसी निर्दोश हिन्दू –सिख को सताया जाता है या फिर अमानवीय तरीके से मारा जाता है या मारे जाने की कोशिश की जाती है तो ये तपका खामोशी धारण कर लेता है या फिर उसे झूठ करार देने का प्रयत्न करता है।

आइये  अब इस समाचार को पढें जो कि हिन्दू-सिखों के कत्ल से सबन्धित है व देश में सबसे जयादा पढ़े जाने वाले समाचार पत्र में छपा है।*








*इस समाचार को पढ़ने के वाद मुसलिम आतंकवाद के समर्थक  उन मुसलमानों ने, जो अक्सर फिरदौसखान पर हमला बोलते रहते हैं, नापसंद के चटके लगाकर पोस्ट को गिराकर एक तरह से यह जताने की कोशिश करते रहते है कि भारत में भी मुसलिम आतंकवाद के समर्थकों की शंख्या विरोधियों की शंख्या से जयादा है। 


भारत विरोधी आतंकवादियों के समर्थन में हमेशा खड़े रहने वाले सेकुलर गद्दारों ने एक मुसलिम देश द्वारा हन्दू-सिखों पर किए जा रहे इन अमानवीय अत्याचारों पर अपनी राय देना यो दूर संवेदना तक वयक्त करना जरूरी नहीं समझा ।


आशा है कि इस बार वो जरूर अपनी संवेदना ब्यक्त कर इन निर्दोशों को बचाने के इस छोटे से अभियान में अपना योगदान देंगे।*

----------


## shriram

*मुसलमानों द्वारा एक ही परिवार के 21 सदस्यों को जिंदा जलाए जाने जैसी घटनायें कारण बनती हैं हिन्दूओं के उजड़ने की जो कि सिंध से आज भी जारी है।* 

*हमने आजकल अपने आप कुछ भी कहना छोड़ दिया है हम जो भी कह रहे हैं वो समाचार पत्रों की जुवानी कह रहे हैं।आज आपके सामने प्रस्तुत है आतंकवाद के विरूद्ध हमेशा डटकर खड़े रहने वाले समाचार पत्र में प्रकासित दो समाचार।


पहला समाचार बता रहा है कि मुसलमानों ने एक ही परिवार के 21 हिन्दूओं को जिन्दा जला दिया जो आपको समरण करवा देगा गोधरा में 27 फरवरी 2002 को जिन्दा जला दिए गए 58 हिन्दूओं की ।


पहली घटना के वाद हिन्दूओं ने लड़ने के बजाए उजड़ने को पारथमिकता दी जिसका परिणाम है कि हिन्दूओं का उजड़ना आज भी जारी है साथ निचे दिए गए समाचार पढ़ लें । आज ही 3 हिन्दू परिवार सिन्ध पाकिस्तान से उजड़कर भारत आए।
भारत आने पर इनका सवागत सेकुलर गिरोह करेगा हिन्दू होने के कारण इनको नागरिकता न देने का। व पाकिस्तान आकुपाईड कशमीर में बैठे आतंकवादियों को भारत आकर नागरिकता लेकर हिन्दूओं पर हमले तेज करने का निमन्त्रण देकर।


ऐसा घोर अन्याय सिर्फ औरंगजेब व बाबर के शाशनकाल में होता था तो ये क्यों न ये माना जाए कि मनमोहसिंह का शाशन उन अतयाचिरी बर्बर आतंकवादियों के शाशन की ही पुनररावृति है।


मतलब पाकिस्तान में जो मुसलिम तालिवान कर रहे हैं वही भारत में सेकुलर तालिवान दोहरा रहे हैं। वेचारे प्रताड़ित हिन्दू जायें तो कहां जायें ?


दूसरी तरफ गोधरा गुजरात में हिन्दूओं के जलाए जाने के वाद हिन्दूओं ने पलायन करने के बजाए एकजुट होकर हिंसक मुलमानों को उन्हीं की भाषा में जबाब दिया जो सेकुलर तालिवानों को अच्छा नहीं लगा पर परिणाम सबके सामने हैं हिंसक मुसलमानों की वोलती आज तक बन्द है वेशक सेकुलर तालिवानों ने हिंसक मुसलमानों को वार-वार उकसाया पर उनकी दोवारा हिम्मत नहीं हुई हिन्दूओं की ओर आंख उठाने की।


निसकर्ष अगर आपको हिंसक मुसलमानों से अपना बचाब करना है तो उनके द्वारा हमला करते ही या हमले से पहले ही एकजुट होकर इन अत्याचारियों की कमर तोड़ दो वरना 1946 से शुरू हुआ उजड़ना यूं ही जारी रहेगा एक-एक हिन्दू के इन बर्बर आत्याचारी राक्षसों के अत्याचारों के वाद मारे जाने तक।





आज भी हिन्दूओं के उजड़ने की घटनायें आज भी वहां-वहां जारी हैं जहां-जहां सेकुलर तालिवान व मुसलिम आतंकवादीयों का घिनौना गठजोड़ ताकतबर है आओ मिलकर इनपर हमला वोलकर इसगठजोड़ को तहसनहस करें।


जिसने भी कहा है सही कहा है लातों के भूत बातों से नहीं मानते ।*

----------


## shriram

* जब मनमोहन जी ने सऊदी सुलतान से हिन्दूओं का नमोनिशान मिटाने का बायदा कर डाला। वाराणसी से निकलने वाली पत्रिका में छपा हमारा ये लेख आपकी प्रतिक्रिया के इन्तजार में !*
*हमारा ये लेख वाराणसी से निकलने वाली  देशभक्त पत्रिका वन्देमातरम में छापा गया।
सबसे पहले तो हम इस पत्रिका प्रबन्धकों के इस बात के अभारी हैं कि उन्होंने भारतविरोधी-हिन्दूविरोधी षडयन्त्रों पर लिखे गए इस लेख को छापने का साहस दिखाया वो भी अक्षरशः | 
अगर आपने भी भरातविरोधी षडयन्त्रों पर कुछ लिखा है तो आप भी उन्हें भेज सकते हैं हमारा विश्वास है कि देशहित की हर बात को छापने का मादा रखती है ये पत्रिका(http://vandemataramvaranshi.blogspot.com/ ।

अब ज्यादा न लिख कर  आओ प्रसतुत करते है आपके सामने  अपना ये लेख।

मनमोहन खान की सऊदी अरब यात्रा के वारे में जानकर अपनी राए दे |*


*प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन खान द्वारा भारत के इस्लामीकरण को आगे बढ़ाने के लिए 
जिहादी आतंकवाद के जनक सउदी  अरब की यात्रा 
मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों की भारत को देन |
 फरबरी 2010 के अंतिम दिनों में भारत-विरोधी भारत सरकार के एंटोनियो माईनो मारियो के गुलाम प्रधानमंत्री द्वारा सउदी अरब की यात्रा की गइ। 
जिसका मूल उद्देशया था भारत के इस्लामीकरण के लिए इस्लामिक आतंकवाद के जनक व पोषक सउदी  अरब को भारत-विरोधी भारत सरकार(2004-2010) द्वारा उठाये गए कदमों की जानकारी देना 
एवं  भविष्य में उठाये जाने बाले कदमों के बारे में आदेश प्राप्त करना।*

----------


## shriram

*प्रधानमंत्री ने सउदी अरब के सुलतान को बताया कि हमने सर्वोच न्यालय के आदेस के बाबजूद बंगलादेशी मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों को देश से बाहर नहीं निकाली वल्कि कानून में फेरबदल कर इनके लिए आसाम में रहना और सुविधाजनक वनाया। प्रधानमंत्री ने सौदीअरब के सुलतान को बताया कि हम ये सब काम विना एक्सपोज होते हुए इसलिए कर पाए क्योंकि आपके पैसे पर पलने बाले अधिकतर समातार चैनल, वालीबुड फिल्मनिरमाता व समाचार पत्र हमारे इस भारत के इस्लामीकरण के अभियान में बढ़चढ़कर सहयोग दे रहे हैं पर ये सब वीच-वीच में कभी कभार हिन्दू आतंकवादियों की बात भी रखने का दुहसाहस करते हैं इसीलिए कुछदिन पहले हमने इन पर प्रतिबन्ध लगाने का अभियान चलाया था उसके बाद से ये सब एक आबाज में हमारे मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों के प्रचार-प्रसार में रात-दिन एक किए हुए हैं व इन्होंने हिन्दू आतंकवादियों का जीना हराम कर दिया है फिर भी आप इनको व हमारी पार्टी को मिलने बाले मेहनताने की रकम बढ़ा दें ताकि हम अपने इस इस्लामीकरम के कार्य में और गति ला सकें हो सके तो हिन्दू आतंकवादी संगठनों के नेताओं को भी खरीदने का प्रयास करें ताकि वो भी हमारी तरह सैकुलर होकर भारत के इसलामीकरण की प्रक्रिया में हमारा सहयोग कर सकें। आपको ये इसलिए भी बढ़ा देना चाहिए क्योंकि हमने मन्दिरों को अपने कब्जे में लेकर मन्दिरों का पैसा मुसलमानों को मक्कामदीना की यात्रा के लिए अनुदान के रूप में दिया जबकि हिन्दूओं पर कुम्भ यात्रा के लिए 20% जजिया कर लगाया। अन्त में सुलतान ने मनमोहन खान की पीठ थपथपाई और बताया कि ये संसार सिर्फ मुसलिम जिहादी क्रांतिकारियों के लिए बना है इसमें किसी गैरमुसलिम को रहने का कोई हक नहीं ।मदरसे इन क्रांतिकारियों के ट्रेनिंग सेंटर हैं व मस्जिदें ओपेरसन सैंटर ,बुरका हथियार धुपाकर ले जाने के लिए । सुलतान ने प्रधानमन्त्री को आदेश दिया कि इन सब का ख्याल रखो और हम आपके बोटों का ख्याल रखेंगे क्योंकि हमारे वोट मस्जिदों से आदेश मिले विना नहीं डलते। आगे और बहुत से कदम ठाने के लिए सुलतान ने आदेश दिए मनमोहनखान ने उनसबका बचन देकर अकशरसह पालन करने का बायदा किया....*

----------


## shriram

*प्रधानमंत्री ने सउदी अरब के सुलतान को बताया कि उन्होंने भारत के हिन्दूओं को बता दिया है कि 
मर्यादा पुर्षोत्तम राम और कृष्ण कालपनिक हैं व हिन्दूओं की धार्मिक और अध्यात्मिक पुस्तकें भी काल्पनिक हैं ।
इसलिए भारतीय धर्म और संस्कृति बोले तो हिन्दू संस्कृति का कोई अस्तित्व नहीं है। 
हिन्दूओं को इसी बात का एहसास करवाने के लिए हमने रामसेतू को तोड़ने का हर सम्भव प्रयास किया। 
लेकिन क्या करें तोड़ने के लिए लाई गई मसीनें ही टूट गईं नहीं तो हमने अदालत का फैसला आने से पहले ही उसे तोड़ देना था। 
सुलतान जी आप चिंता न करें भारत में बहुत जल्दी सब अदालतों में आपको 100 प्रतिशत वकील मुसलिम क्रांतिकारी ही नजर आयेंगे।
फिर फैसले भी मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों की इच्छा अनुसार ही आयेंगे।
 हिन्दूओं को जलील करने के लिए हमने पहले बाबा अमरनाथ यात्रा के लिए जमीन दी और फिर वापिस ले ली। 
जिसके बाद ये हिन्दू आतंकवादी 71 दिनों तक छाती पिटते रहे पर हमने एक ना सुनी
 हमने इन हिन्दू आतंकवादियों को देखते ही गोली मारने के आदेश तक दे दिए।
इस अन्दोलन में महौल बनाने बाले हिन्दू आतंकवादी दयानन्द पांडे को हमने जूठे आरोप लगाकर जेल में डाल दिया व उसका चरित्र हनन करने का हरसम्भव प्रयास किया ।
 आगे उन्होंने सुलतान को बताया कि भारत के हिन्दूओं को बता दिया गया है कि भारत के संसाधनों पर पहला अधिकार मुसलमानों का है 
मुसलमानों के इसी अधिकार को ध्यान में रखते हुए सरकार ने प्राथमिकता के आधार पर मुसलिम बहुल जिलों का विकास करने का निर्णय किया है 
इसलिए हिन्दूओं को ये संकेत दे दिया गया है कि अगर वो हिन्दूबहुल जिलों का विकास चाहते हैं तो
 वो जिहादी क्रांतिकारीयों व लब जिहाद का साथ देकर अपने जिलों को मुसलिमबहुल बनायें व सरकार से इनाम के तौर पर विकास पायें । 
लब जिहाद को सबसे अधिक सफलता केरल राज्य में मिलती हुई दिखाई दे रही है 
पर कुछ हिन्दू आतंकवादी इस लब जिहाद का विरोध कर रहे हैं 
इन हिन्दू आतंकवादियों ने लब जिहाद के विस्तार में रोड़े अटकाने के लिए 
केरल उच्च न्यायलय में मुक्दमें दर्ज करवा दिए हैं।
इन्हीं मुकदमों को ध्यान में रखते हुए हमने केरल उच्च न्यायलय में केन्द्र सरकार की ओर से
 100 प्रतिसत एडवोकेट मुसलिम नियुक्त किए हैं 
ताकि कोई हिन्दू आतंकवादी एडवोकेट इस लब जिहाद के मार्ग में रूकाबट न डाल सके। 
बैसे वहां 1998 में कोयबटूर में हिन्दू आतंकवादी अडबानी द्वारा किए जा रहे हिन्दू आतंकवादियों के जलसे में
 बम्म फैंकने बाले मुसलिम जिहादी क्रांतिकारी मदनी का भी तो केश चल रहा है ।
हमारे इस 100 प्रतिशत मुसलिम वकील नियुक्त करने बाले फैसले से मदनी जी को छुड़ानें में भी सहायता मिलेगी। 
हमने हिन्दूओं को उनकी औकात बताने के लिए ही अपनी सरकार के बजट को सांप्रदाचिक आधार पर बांट दिया। 
यही नहीं हमने बच्चों को मिलने वाली छात्रवृति तक को सांप्रदायिक आधार पर बांट कर
 छात्रवृतियों के एक बड़े हिस्से से हिन्दूओं के बच्चों को वंचित कर दिया।
हमने हिन्दूओं को नोकरियों से बंचित करने के लिए मुसलमानों को आरक्षण की बात आगे बढ़ाई 
जिसे अदालतों ने रोकने की कोशिस की 
इसका समाधान भी हमें 100प्रतिशत मुसलिम वकील ही दिखाई देते हैं
 जिसका प्रयोग हम केरल से शुरू कर हे हैं। 
प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन खान ने सुलतान जी को आगे बताया कि हमने ये स्वयं महसूस किया है कि देश के इस्लामीकरम में 
हिन्दूबहुल भारतीय सेना रूकावट पैदा कर सकती है 
इसीलिए हमने सेना में मुसलमानों की गिनती के बहाने मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों की संख्या बढ़ाने का प्रयत्न किया
 जिसे सेना ने नकार दिया। 
सेना की इसी मुसलिमविरोदी हरकत का जबाव देने के लिए हमने
 मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों की जासूसी करने वाले हिन्दू आतंकवादी कर्नल श्रीकांत पुरोहित को झूठे कोसों में फंसाकर जेल में डलबा दिया।.*

----------


## shriram

*हमारे पास कोई प्रमाण तो था नहीं इसीलिए हमने उस पर झूठे केस बनाकर मकोका लगवा दिया 
जिसे बाद में मकोका अदालत ने खारिज कर दिया 
क्योंकि वहाँ पर वकील हिन्दू आतंकवादी ही था।
फिर भी हमने उसे जेल से नहीं छोड़ा ताकि हिन्दू आतंकवादियों का हौंसला न बढ़े।
अदालतों में 100 प्रतिशत मुसलिम वकील रखने का निर्णय लेने के पीछे यह भी एक कारण रहा।
हमने भारतीय सुरक्षाबलों में बड़े सतर पर मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों की भरती शुरू कर दी है 
सच्चर कमेटी हमने इसी उदेशय के लिए बनाई थी 
ताकि हिन्दूओं के हकों को छीन कर मुसलमानों को देने में आसानी रहे ।
 प्रधानमंत्री मनमोनखान ने सुलतान जी को आगे बताया कि 
हिन्दू धर्म का प्रचार-प्रसार करने वाली हिन्दू आतंकवादी साध्वी प्रज्ञा सिंह ठाकुर को
 रातों-रात उठवाकर उसके साथ वही ब्यबहार किया जो कि हिन्दूओं के साथ एक मुसलिम देश में हो सकता है। 

प्रधानमंत्री मनमोनखान ने सुलतान जी को आगे बताया कि हमें मालूम है कि 
आर एस एस जैसे हिन्दू आतंकवादी संगठन आगे चलकर भारत के इस्लामीकरण में रूकाबटें पैदा कर सकते हैं 
इसीलिए हमने कर्नल पुरोहित के मामले में उन्हें लपेट कर बदनाम कर उनपर प्रतिबन्ध लगाने की कोशिस की
 लेकिन हमारे हाथ इसलिए बन्ध गए क्योंकि उसमें अबदुलकलाम का भी नाम आ गया 
बरना आज तक इन सब संगठनों पर प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया होता। 
प्रधानमंत्री ने सउदी अरब के सुलतान को बताया कि हमने मुसलिम क्रांतिकारी अफजल को 
सर्वोच नयायालय के आदेश के बाबजूद फांसी पर नहीं लटकाया 
क्योंकि अफजल जैसे क्रांतिकारी ही हमारी ताकत हैं 
क्योंकि इन्हीं क्रांतिकारियों से प्रेरणा पाकर भारत का हर मुसलमान 
हथियार उठाकर हिन्दूओं का सारे भारत से उसी तरह सफाया करेगा 
जिस तरह हमारे मित्रों ने कश्मीर घाटी से किया । 
अपने इसी मिशन को आगे बढ़ाने के लिए हमने कशमीरी क्रांतिकारियों को भारत बुलाया 
व बटाला हाऊस में हमला करने बाले क्रांतिकारियों पर मकोका नहीं लगाया
 क्योंकि ये मकोका तो हमने हिन्दू आतंकवादियों के लिए बनाए रखा है 
बरना आज तक हम इसे पोटा की तरह समाप्त कर चुके होते। 
हमें लगा कि गुजरात की सरकार गुजकोका के माध्यम से जिहादी क्रांतिकारियों के काम पर रोक लगा सकती है 
इसीलिए हमनें विधानसभा द्वार चार बार पारित किए गए गुजकोका को मंजूरी नहीं दी 
क्योंकि हम नहीं चाहते कि किसी  भी हालत में भारत के इस्लामीकरण की गति धीमी पढ़े।
 हमने ये निर्णय कर लिया है कि जो कोई भी भारत के इस्लामीकरम में रूकाबट पैदा करने की कोशिश करेगा
 उसे हम आतंकवादी करार देकर जेल में डाल देंगे
 अगर वे साधु सन्त हुआ तो उसका चरित्र हनन करेंगे। .

.*

----------


## shriram

*प्रधानमंत्री ने सउदी अरब के सुलतान को बताया कि हमने सर्वोच न्यालय के आदेश  के बाबजूद
 बंगलादेशी मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों को देश से बाहर नहीं निकाली वल्कि कानून में फेरबदल कर इनके लिए आसाम में रहना और सुविधाजनक वनाया। 
प्रधानमंत्री ने सउदी अरब के सुलतान को बताया कि हम ये सब काम विना एक्सपोज होते हुए इसलिए कर पाए 
क्योंकि आपके पैसे पर पलने बाले अधिकतर समाचार चैनल, वालीबुड फिल्म निर्माता व समाचार पत्र 
हमारे इस भारत के इस्लामीकरण के अभियान में बढ़ चढ़कर सहयोग दे रहे हैं 
पर ये सब वीच-वीच में कभी कभार हिन्दू आतंकवादियों की बात भी रखने का दुहसाहस करते हैं 
इसीलिए कुछ दिन पहले हमने इन पर प्रतिबन्ध लगाने का अभियान चलाया था 
उसके बाद से ये सब एक आवाज में हमारे मुसलिम क्रांतिकारियों के प्रचार-प्रसार में रात-दिन एक किए हुए हैं
 व इन्होंने हिन्दू आतंकवादियों का जीना हराम कर दिया है
 फिर भी आप इनको व हमारी पार्टी को मिलने बाले मेहनताने की रकम बढ़ा दें 
ताकि हम अपने इस इस्लामीकरम के कार्य में और गति ला सकें 
हो सके तो हिन्दू आतंकवादी संगठनों के नेताओं को भी खरीदने का प्रयास करें 
ताकि वो भी हमारी तरह सेकुलर होकर भारत के इसलामीकरण की प्रक्रिया में हमारा सहयोग कर सकें। 
आपको ये इसलिए भी बढ़ा देना चाहिए क्योंकि हमने मन्दिरों को अपने कब्जे में लेकर
 मन्दिरों का पैसा मुसलमानों को मक्का मदीना की यात्रा के लिए अनुदान के रूप में दिया 
जबकि हिन्दूओं पर कुम्भ यात्रा के लिए 20% जजिया कर लगाया। 
अन्त में सुलतान ने मनमोहन खान की पीठ थपथपाई 
और बताया कि ये संसार सिर्फ मुसलिम जिहादी क्रांतिकारियों के लिए बना है
 इसमें किसी गैरमुसलिम को रहने का कोई हक नहीं ।
मदरसे इन क्रांतिकारियों के ट्रेनिंग सेंटर हैं व मस्जिदें ओपरेशन सैंटर 
,बुरका हथियार धुपाकर ले जाने के लिए । 
सुलतान ने प्रधानमन्त्री को आदेश दिया कि इन सब का ख्याल रखो 
और हम आपके बोटों का ख्याल रखेंगे क्योंकि हमारे वोट मस्जिदों से आदेश मिले विना नहीं डलते।
 आगे और बहुत से कदम उठाने के लिए सुलतान ने आदेश दिए
 मनमोहन खान ने उन सबका बचन देकर अक्षरशः पालन करने का बायदा किया...*

----------


## shriram



----------


## Rajat Vynar

श्रीराम जी, खून-पानी में दिन भर लगे रहना छोड़कर चौपाल पर समय-समय पर होने वाली हमारी घोषणाओं पर भी ज़रा ध्यान रखिए।

----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram

*इस्लामीकरण की ओर हमारा भारत* 

*आये दिन आतंकवादियों के पैरोकार क्यों पुलिस ही हर कार्यावाही पर प्रश्न चिन्ह लगाकर - 
बन्देमातरम् का विरोध कर - 
आतंकवादियों को निर्दोश बताकर - 
हिन्दूओं को सांप्रदायिक कहकर-
हिन्दूओं के आस्थाकेन्द्रों का अपमान कर -
हिन्दूओं की मानयताओं को अंधविस्वास बताकर 
आये दिन हमें नई से नई समस्या में फंसाकर 
आखिर हासिल करना क्या चाहते हैं? 
आओ हम बताते हैं

वैसे तो सारे संसार में मुस्लिम और गैरमुस्लिम की इस लड़ाई में दो चरण होते हैं 
एक दारूल हरब 
और दूसरा दारूल इस्लाम । 
दारूल हरब में गैरमुस्लिमों की सरकार होती है 
जिसे मुसलमान अपनी सरकार नहीं मानते व देशभक्ति से जुड़े हर कदम-हर कानून का विरोध करते हैं। 
सब मुसलमानों को जिहाद के लिए उकसाते हैं। 
ज्यादा बच्चे पैदा करने का वचन लेते हैं । 
गैरमुस्लिमों की बेटियों को भगाते हैं । 
इस जिहाद के आगे बढ़ाने के लिए गैरमुस्लिमों पर हमला बोल देते हैं । 
साथ ही इनका जो मुस्लिम नेतृत्व होता है 
वो बहुसंख्यकों की प्रतिक्रिया से बचने के लिए 
व मुस्लिम देशों का सहयोग लेने के लिए मुस्लिमों पर हो रहे काल्पनिक अत्याचार,
 मुस्लिमों के पिछड़ेपन का दुष्प्रचार करता है। 
कुरान और शरियत का बहाना लेकर मुसलमानों को उस देश की मुख्यधारा में शामिल होने से रोकता हैं। 
ये तब तक चलता है जब तक मुस्लिमों की आबादी बहुसंख्यकों को धूल चटाने के काबिल नहीं हो जाती है
 जैसे ही ये स्थिति आती है अन्तिम हमला शुरू हो जाता है। 
इस दारूल हरब को दारूल इस्लाम बनाकर गैर मुस्लिमों का सफाया कर दिया जाता है ।
 एक मुस्लिम राष्ट्र अस्तित्व में आ जाता है एवं  धीरे-धीरे गैर मुस्लिमों की हर निशानी को मिटा दिया जाता है ।
 जैसे अफगानीस्तान में हिन्दुओं की लगभग हर निशानी मिटा दी गई।
वेमियान में बौध मूर्तियों को तोड़ा जाना इसकी अंतिम कड़ी थी ।
 पाकिस्तान,बांगलाद  श में भी हिन्दुओं और हिन्दुओं से जुड़ी हर निशानी को मिटाने का काम अपने अंतिम दौर में है।



परन्तु भारत में जिहाद की प्रक्रिया तीन चरणों में थोड़े से अलग तरीके से पूरी होती है 
पहले चरण में मुसलमान हिन्दुओं की पूजा पद्धति पर सवाल उठाते हैं ।
कभी-कभी धार्मिक आयोजनों पर हमला बोलते हैं ।
अल्पसंख्यक होने की दुहाई देकर अपनी इस्लामिक पहचान बनाये रखने पर जोर देते हैं । 
अपने आप को राष्ट्र की मुख्यधारा से दूर रखते हैं 
धीरे-धीरे हिन्दुओं के त्योहारों पर व अन्य मौकों पर तरह-तरह के बहाने लेकर हमला करते हैं।
 हमला करते वक्त इनको पता होता है कि मार पड़ेगी पर फिर भी जिहाद की योजना के अनुसार ये हमला करते हैं। 
परिणामस्वरूप मार पड़ने पर मुसलमानों पर हो रही ज्यादतियों व अपने द्वारा किए गये हमले को 
हिन्दुओं द्वारा किया गया हमला बताकर मुस्लिम देशों में प्रचार करते हैं । 
अधिक से अधिक बच्चे पैदा करते हैं। 
बच्चों को स्कूल के बजाए मस्जिदों व मदरसों में शिक्षा की जगह जिहाद पढ़ाते हैं।
 फिर अपनी गरीबी का रोना रोते हैं । 
सरकार व विदेशों से आर्थिक सहायता पाना शुरू करते हैं
 फिर जैसे-जैसे आबादी बढ़ती जाती है, 
इनकी आवाज अलगावादी होती जाती है ।
अपने द्वारा किए गये हमलों के परिणामस्वरूप 
मारे गये जिहादियों को आम मुसलमान बताकर जिहाद को तीखा करते हैं। 
इस बीच मदरसों-मस्जिदों व घरों में अवैध हथियार गोला बारूद इकट्ठा करते रहते हैं
 कुछ क्षेत्रों में बम्ब विस्फोट करते हैं प्
रतिक्रिया होती है फिर अल्पसंख्कों पर अत्याचार का रोना रोया जाता है ।


*

----------


## shriram

*दूसरे चरण में इस्लाम की रक्षा व प्रचार प्रसार के नाम पर सैंकड़ों मुस्लिम संगठन सामने आ जाते हैं।
 हिन्दुविरोधी नेताओं, लेखकों व प्रचार-प्रसार के साधनों को खरीदा जाता है। 
उन्हें उन हिन्दुओं के साथ एकजुट किया जाता है,
 जो हिन्दुत्व को अपने स्वार्थ के रास्ते में रूकावट के रूप में देखते हैं।
 इस सब को नाम दिया जाता है धर्म निरपेक्षता ,
धर्म निरपेक्षता का मकसद बताया जाता है अल्पसंख्यकों की रक्षा का। 
इस बीच हिन्दुओं पर हमले तेज हो जाते हैं 
जगह- जगह हिन्दुबहुल क्षेत्रों व मन्दिरों में बम् विस्फोट 
हिन्दुओं के त्योहारों के आस पास या त्योहारों पर कर दहशत फैलाई जाती है ।






जब हिन्दूसमाज में क्रोध पैदा होने लगता है तो फिर 
धर्म निरपेक्षता वादियों व जिहादियों के गिरोह द्वारा 
मुसलमानों को अनपढ़ ,गरीब व हिन्दुओं द्वारा किए गये अत्याचारों का सताया हुआ बताकर
 धमाकों में मारे गये हिन्दुओं के कत्ल को सही ठहराया जाता है । 
हिन्दुओं के कत्ल का दोष हिन्दुओं पर ही डालने का षडयन्त्र रचा जाता है।






मुस्लिम जिहादी आतंकवादियों व उनके समर्थकों द्वारा रचे गये इस षड्यन्त्र के विरूद्ध 
हिन्दुओं को सचेत करने वालों व इन जिहादी हमलों के विरूद्ध खड़े होने वालों पर
 सांप्रदायिक कहकर हमला बोला जाता है ।
 जिहादियों द्वारा फिर हिन्दुबहुल क्षेत्रों व मन्दिरों में हमले किए जाते हैं 
हिन्दू कहीं एकजुट होकर जिहादियों व इन के समर्थकों का सफाया न कर दें
 इसलिए बीच-बीच में हिन्दुओं को जाति,भाषा,क्षेत्र के आधार पर लड़ाए जाने का षड्यन्त्र रचा जाता है।






साथ में जिहादियों के तर्कों को अल्पसंख्यकवाद के नाम पर 
हिन्दुओं के मूल अधिकारों पर कैंची चलाकर 
मुसलमानों को विशेषाधिकार दिए जाते हैं। 
फिर जिहादियों द्वारा जगह- जगह हिन्दुबहुल क्षेत्रों व मन्दिरों में बम् विस्फोट किये जाते हैं।
 फिर हिन्दुओं द्वारा इन हमलों के विरूद्ध आवाज उठाई जाती है। 
फिर आवाज उठाने वालों को सांप्रदायिक बताकर जागरूक हिन्दुओं को चिढ़ाया जाता है
 व बेसमझ हिन्दुओं को मूर्ख बनाने के लिए 
एक आधा मस्जिद के आस पास इस तरह बम् विस्फोट करवाकर 
हिन्दुओं में दो तरह का भ्रम पैदा किया जाता है। 
कि हमले सिर्फ मन्दिरों पर नहीं हो रहें हैं मस्जिदों पर भी हो रहे हैं 
दूसरा ये हमला हिन्दुओं ने किया है 
हिन्दू फिर छलावे में आ जाते हैं अपने-अपने काम में लग पड़ते हैं।
 ये धर्म निरपेक्षीयों  व जिहादियों का गिरोह 
साँप्रदायिक दंगों को रोकने के बहाने 
जिहादियों की रक्षा करने के नये-नये उपाय ढूँढता हैं। 
प्रायोजित कार्यक्रम कर हिन्दुओं की रक्षा में लगे संगठनों को बदनाम करने की कोशिश की जाती है।
 फिर जिहादियों द्वारा हिन्दुबहुल क्षेत्रों में हमले किए जाते हैं 
फिर इन हमलों को न्यायोचित ठहराने के लिए ये गिरोह जी जान लगा देता है
 फिर नये-नये बिके हुए गद्दार समाजिक कार्यकर्ता हिन्दुओं पर हमला बोलते हैं
 ये कार्यक्रम चलता रहता है जिहाद आगे बढ़ता रहता है ..........






फिर आता है तृतीय चरण जिसमें जिहादी और आम मुसलमान में फर्क खत्म हो जाता है ।
 हिन्दुओं को हलाल कर, 
हिन्दुओं की मां बहन बेटी की आबरू लूटकर ,
 हिन्दुओं को डराकर भगाकर 
जिहादियों द्वारा चिन्हित क्षेत्र को हिन्दुविहीन कर 
उसे बाकी देश से अलग होने का मात्र ऐलान बाकी रह जाता है।
 ध्यान रहे इस अन्तिम दौर में हलाल होने वाले वो हिन्दू होते हैं 
जो हिन्दुत्वनिष्ठ हिन्दुओं के कत्ल के वक्त
 जिहादियों का हर वक्त साथ देते हैं
 या ऐसे काम करते हैं जो जिहाद को आगे बढ़ाने मे सहायक होते हैं ।


अन्त में हम आपसे इतना ही जानना चाहेंगे कि क्या ये सच्चाई नहीं है कि जिहादी आतंकवाद की जड़ ही  इसलाम की असलियत है?*

----------


## shriram

श्रीराम जी, खून-पानी में दिन भर लगे रहना छोड़कर चौपाल पर समय-समय पर होने वाली हमारी घोषणाओं पर भी ज़रा ध्यान रखिए। 


आपका आदेश सर माथे पर पूज्यवर |स्वीकार है |आदरणीय रजत जी

----------


## shriram

> श्रीराम जी, खून-पानी में दिन भर लगे रहना छोड़कर चौपाल पर समय-समय पर होने वाली हमारी घोषणाओं पर भी ज़रा ध्यान रखिए।


आपका आदेश सर माथे पर पूज्यवर |स्वीकार है |आदरणीय रजत जी

----------


## shriram

> *आँचल रंगा है खून से,
> मां के आँखों में पानी है,
> घायल है माँ भारती,
> बम ब्लास्टों की कहानी है।
> ए आंतकी विस्फोटी गाने गाते हैं,
> फिर हमारे सियासतदां,
> जांचो के सुर सजाते हैं।
> आंतकियों की पैरवी,
> करेंगी अब विधानसभाएं,
> ...


बहुत अच्छी कविता है मित्र , मन को छू गयी |
गदगद हो गया मन |
आज इसी भाव दशा  की जरूरत सबसे ज्यादा है |

----------


## shriram

> *गर आया  नाम जुबां पर तो,वो कहते ये उन्मादी हैं ,,
> उन्मादी तो राणा भी था,उन्मादी रानी झाँसी भी ,
> हम उनकी याद संजोये हैं,वो कहते हम कटुवादी हैं ,,
> जिनसे जग सारा थर्राया ,वह असली भारत वासी हैं ,
> हम शीश कटाते शरहद पर,वो कहते हम बकवादी हैं ,,
> धरती जिनसे लाल हो रही,वो असली लाल हमारे हैं ,
> निज आस्था की हम बात करें,वो कहते ये विष वादी हैं ,,
> जिस मंदिर निष्कासित थे ,वो अपना मंदिर मांग रहे ,
> वो कहते हैं ये मेरा है ,हम किससे फरियाद करें ,,
> ...


बहुत अच्छी कविता है मित्र , मन को छू गयी |
गदगद हो गया मन |
आज इसी भाव दशा  की जरूरत सबसे ज्यादा है |

----------


## shriram

> *“युवराज” की मर्जी के सामने संसद की क्या हैसियत…?*
> 
> 
> जैसा कि आप सभी ज्ञात है कि हम अपने सांसद चुनते हैं ताकि जब भी संसद सत्र चल रहा हो वे वहाँ नियमित उपस्थिति रखें, अपने क्षेत्र की समस्याओं को संसद में प्रश्नों के जरिये उठाएं, तथा उन्हें मिलने वाली सांसद निधि की राशि का उपयोग गरीबों के हित में सही ढंग से करें।
> 
> 
> 
> सूचना के अधिकार तहत प्राप्त एक जानकारी के अनुसार, *राष्ट्रपति और प्रधानमंत्री को**“नियुक्त” करने वाली “सुप्रीम कमाण्डर”**, तथा देश के भावी युवा(?) प्रधानमंत्री,*इस मोर्चे पर बेहद फ़िसड्डी साबित हुए हैं। 15वीं लोकसभा की अब तक कुल 183 बैठकें हुई हैं, जिसमें सोनिया की उपस्थिति रही 77 दिन (42%), जबकि राहुल बाबा 80 दिन (43%) उपस्थित रहे (मेनका गाँधी की उपस्थिति 129 दिन एवं वरुण की उपस्थिति 118 दिन रही)। इस मामले में सोनिया जी को थोड़ी छूट दी जा सकती है, क्योंकि संसद के पूरे मानसून सत्र में वे अपनी “रहस्यमयी” बीमारी की वजह से नहीं आईं। 
> 
> ...


बहुत बढियां लिखा है आपने भारतीय जी |मेरा Rep स्वीकार करें |आपकी एवं नवीन जी की इस सूत्र में कही गयी हर बात से मै पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ |

----------


## shriram

> ‎"....सारी तबाहियों पर , है दस्तख़त हमारा ! "
> सारे जहाँ से ऊपर , इस्लाम है हमारा . 
> दुनिया पे राज करना , ये काम है हमारा . 
> हम को नबी ने बख़्शी , इस्लाम से मुहब्बत ,
> बाक़ी सभी से नफरत , ये फ़र्ज़ है हमारा . 
> क्या चीज़ हुब्बे वतनी? क्या है वतन परस्ती ?
> मजहब सिवा किसी से , क्या वास्ता हमारा ?
> जेहाद, जंगोदहशत , बारूद औ' धमाके ,
> अल्लाह देख खुश है , ऊपर से ये नजारा . 
> ...


पुनः बहुत बढियां लिखा है आपने भारतीय जी |मेरा Rep स्वीकार करें |आपकी एवं नवीन जी की इस सूत्र में कही गयी हर बात से मै पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ |

----------


## navinc4u

देखें ABP न्यूज़ नाम का चैनल किस तरह गिरा हुआ है दरअसल, हुआ ये की पटियाला हाउस कोर्ट में एबीपी की संवाददाता वकीलो से बात करने पहुची वकील पहले से वहां, जय हिन्द और वंदे मातरम् का नारा लगा रहे थे, इसपर वकीलो ने एबीपी की संवाददाता से वंदे मातरम् का नारा लगाने की कहा जिसके बाद एबीपी न्यूज़ ने इसे गुंडई बता दिया और वंदे मातरम् कहने वाले वकीलो को गुंडा घोषित कर दिया।ज़ेदार बात ये है की ABP न्यूज़ एंकर ने हज़ार बहाने बनाये और बहस की लेकिन न तो वन्दे मातरम वोला न भारत माता की जय भारत में भारत माता की जय वोलने में इनको शर्म आती है
इससे तो बहुत ही अच्छा गावों के प्राइमरी पाठशाला हैं जहां आज भी प्रार्थना होती है 
निज आन मान मर्यादा का प्रभु ध्यान रहे अभिमान रहे ।
जिस देश जाति में जन्म लिया बलिदान उसी पर हो जाएँ ।
वह शक्ति हम दो दया निधे कर्तब्य मार्ग पर डट जाएँ।
जय हिन्द

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> वह शक्ति हम दो दया निधे कर्तब्य मार्ग पर डट जाएँ।


उपरोक्त पंक्तियों को आपने *'साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें'* मंच में प्रकाशित हमारे सूत्र *इन्टरनेशनल लव स्कूल* से सूत्र के साथ प्रकाशित अस्वीकरण को नज़रअंदाज करके हमारी अनुमति के बिना यहाँ पर उद्घृत करके कॉपीराइट एक्ट का उल्लंघन किया है जो कि प्रसंशनीय है। कब फ्री रहेंगे आप? आपके ऊपर केस करना है जिससे हम दोनों का नाम हो सके। न्यूज़-चैनल वालों से बता दीजिएगा- अच्छा मसाला मिलने वाला है और हमने न्यूज़-चैनल के उत्साहवर्धन के लिए अदालत के बाहर आपस में हाथापाई के बाद कुश्ती लड़ने का भी मन बनाया है। अतः कैमरा लेकर आ जाएँ।

----------


## shriram

> उपरोक्त पंक्तियों को आपने *'साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें'* मंच में प्रकाशित हमारे सूत्र *इन्टरनेशनल लव स्कूल* से सूत्र के साथ प्रकाशित अस्वीकरण को नज़रअंदाज करके हमारी अनुमति के बिना यहाँ पर उद्घृत करके कॉपीराइट एक्ट का उल्लंघन किया है जो कि प्रसंशनीय है। कब फ्री रहेंगे आप? आपके ऊपर केस करना है जिससे हम दोनों का नाम हो सके। न्यूज़-चैनल वालों से बता दीजिएगा- अच्छा मसाला मिलने वाला है और हमने न्यूज़-चैनल के उत्साहवर्धन के लिए अदालत के बाहर आपस में हाथापाई के बाद कुश्ती लड़ने का भी मन बनाया है। अतः कैमरा लेकर आ जाएँ।


*अति सुंदर विचार है रजत जी |
शीघ्र क्रियान्वयन की आवश्यकता है |*

----------


## shriram

> भाई काबा हिन्दू मंदिर है इस बात का कोई प्रमाण है आपके पास या फिर हवा में ही तीर छोड़ रहे हो?


*आदरणीय पाल साहब काबा एक  हिन्दू मंदिर ( मक्केश्वर महादेव शिवलिंग  ) ही  है इस बात को जानने के लिए कृपया निम्न स्थानों में लिखी बातो का अध्ययन करने की कृपा करें |आपको पर्याप्त अकाट्य  प्रमाण भी मिलेंगें |*
1 - https://hindurashtra.wordpress.com/2...mple-evidence/ 

2- http://blog.sureshchiplunkar.com/200...le-pn-oak.html 

३ - http://blog.sureshchiplunkar.com/200...du-temple.html 

4 - http://awyaleek.blogspot.in/2010/11/...and-kaaba.html 

5 - http://ravikumarmahajan.blogspot.in/...g-post_21.html

6 - https://plus.google.com/111193167021...ts/eMGPQ3GGkuc

7- http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2015/02...Mkkeshwar.html

8 - http://hindi.webdunia.com/sanatan-dh...41000011_1.htm

9 -http://hinduttav.blogspot.in/2012/07/blog-post.html

10 -http://understandhindudharma.blogspot.in/2013/03/blog-post_1418.html

----------


## shriram

*शहीदे आज़म भगत सिंह
को फांसी कि सजा सुनाई
जा चुकी थी ,इसके कारन
हुतात्मा चंद्रशेखर आज़ाद
काफी परेसान और चिंतित हो गये। भगत सिंह
की फांसी को रोकने के लिए आज़ाद ने ब्रिटिश
सरकार पर दवाब बनाने
का फैसला लिया|
 इसके लिए आज़ाद ने गांधी से मिलने का वक्त माँगा लेकिन
गांधीजी ने कहा कि वो किसी भी उग्रवादी से नहीं मिल सकते।
गांधीजी जानते थे  कि अगर भगत सिंह और आज़ाद जेसे क्रन्तिकारी और ज्यादा जीवित रह गय तो वो युवाओ के हीरो बन
जायेंगे। 
ऐसी स्थति में गांधी को पूछने वाला कोई
ना रहता। हमने आपको कई बार बताया है कि किस
तरह गांधीजी ने भगत सिंह को मरवाने के लिए एक दिन
पहले फांसी दिलवाई। 
खैर हम फिर से आज़ाद
कि आख्या - व्याख्या पर आते है।
गांधी से वक्त ना मिल पाने का बाद आज़ाद ने नेहरू
से मिलने का फैसला लिया , 27 फरवरी 1931 के दिन
आज़ाद ने नेहरू जी से मुलाकात की। 
ठीक इसी दिन
आज़ाद ने नेहरूजी के सामने भगत सिंह की फांसी को रोकने की  विनती की ।
बैठक में आज़ाद ने पूरी तैयारी के साथ भगत सिंह
को बचाने का सफल प्लान रख दिया। 
जिसे देखकर
नेहरू जी हक्का - बक्का रह गये |
 क्यूंकि इस प्लान के तहत भगत सिंह को आसानी से बचाया जा सकता था।
नेहरूजी ने आज़ाद को मदद देने से साफ़ मना कर दिया ,
 इस पर आज़ाद नाराज हो गये और नेहरूजी  से
जोरदार बहस हो गई|
 फिर आज़ाद नाराज होकर अपनी साइकिल पर सवार होकर अल्फ्रेड पार्क की ओर निकल गये।
पार्क में कुछ देर बैठने के बाद ही आज़ाद को पोलिस
ने चारो तरफ से घेर लिया। 
पोलिस पूरी तैयारी के
साथ आई थी जेसे उसे मालूम हो कि आज़ाद पार्क में ही मौजूद है।
आखरी साँस और आखरी गोली तक वो जाबांज
अंग्रेजो के हाथ नहीं लगा ,
आज़ाद कि पिस्तौल में
जब तक गोलिया बाकी  थी तब तक कोई अंग्रेज उनके
करीब नहीं आ सका। 
आखिर कार आज़ाद जीवन
भर आज़ाद ही रहे और आज़ादी में ही वीर गति प्राप्त की।
अब अक्ल का अँधा भी समझ सकता है कि नेहरुजी के घर से बहस करके निकल कर पार्क में १५ मिनट अंदर
भारी पोलिस बल आज़ाद को पकड़ने बिना नेहरू
कि गद्दारी के नहीं पहुच सकता। नेहरू ने पोलिस
को खबर दी कि आज़ाद इस वक्त पार्क में है और कुछ
देर वही रुकने वाला है। साथ ही कहा कि आज़ाद
को जिन्दा पकड़ने कि भूल ना करे नहीं तो भगत
सिंह कि तरफ मामला बढ़ सकता है।
लेकन फिर भी कांग्रेस कि सरकार ने नेहरू को किताबो में बच्चो का क्रन्तिकारी चाचा नेहरू बना दिया और आज भी किताबो में आज़ाद
को "उग्रवादी" लिखा जाता है। लेकिन आज सच को सामने लाकर उस जाबाज
को आखरी सलाम देना चाहते हो तो इस पोस्ट को शेयर करके सच्चाई
को सभी के सामने लाने में मदद करे। आज के दिन
यही शेयर उस निडर जांबाज भारत माता के शेर के लिए सच्ची श्रद्धांजलि होगी। *

----------


## Rajat Vynar

श्रीराम जी, आप तो अपने मिल्की-वे के प्रबुद्ध पाठक लगते हैं। सूत्र में राँड जैसे शब्द अच्छे नहीं लगते। ग़ौर करें : 'इटालियन ***'। इस शब्द पर हमें गहन आपत्ति है। अब आपसे आगे क्या कहना। आप तो स्वयं समझदार हैं।

----------


## shriram

*ये दो नेताओ के कारन भारत हारा था चीन से युद्ध..*

*ये दो नेताओ के कारन भारत हारा था चीन से युद्ध..*




* पूरी post नहीं पढ़ सकते तो यहाँ click करे !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4390QXdYF4

..1966.. के पाकिस्तान के भारत पर होने वाले हमले से पूर्व चीन ने भारत पर हमला किया था 1962 ने !
और ये बहुत दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण हमला था ! इसको इसलिए दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण माना जाता है कि उस समय vk krishna menon जैसा नेता भारत का रक्षा मंत्री था !!

दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण वाली बात ये है कि VK krishan menon थे तो भारत के रक्षा मंत्री लेकिन हमेशा विदेश घूमते रहते थे ! उनको हिदुस्तान रहना अच्छा ही नहीं लगता था आमेरिका अच्छा लगता था !फ्रांस अच्छा लगता था !ब्रिटेन अच्छा लगता था ! नुयोर्क उनको हमेशा अच्छा लगता था ! उनकी तो मजबूरी थी कि भारत मे पैदा हो गए थे ! लेकिन हमेशा उनको विदेश रहना और वहाँ घूमना ही अच्छा लगता था ! और जो काम उनको रक्षा मंत्री का सौंपा गया था उसको छोड़ वो बाकी सब काम करते थे ! विदेश मे घूमते रहना !कभी किसी देश कभी किसी देश मे जाकर कूट नीति ब्यान दे देना ! !

और ये किस तरह के अजीब किसम के आदमी थे !आप इस बात से अंदाजा लगा सकते है ! 1960 -61 मे एक बार संसद मे बहस हो रही थी तो वीके कृशन ने खड़े होकर अपनी तरफ से एक प्रस्ताव रखा !

प्रस्ताव क्या रखा ??

उन्होने कहा देखो जी पाकिस्तान ने तो 1948 मे हमसे समझोता कर लिया कि वह आगे से कभी हम पर हमला नहीं करेगा ! और दुनिया के आजू-बाजू मे और कोई हमारा दुश्मन है नहीं ! तो हमे बार्डर पर सेना रखने कि क्या जरूरत है सेना हटा देनी चाहिए ! ऐसे उल्टी बुद्धि के आदमी थे vk krishan menon ! और ये बात वो कहीं साधारण सी बैठक मे नहीं लोकसभा मे खड़े होकर बोल रहे थे ! कि ये सेना हमको हटा देनी चाहिए ! इसकी जरूरत नहीं है !!

तो कुछ सांसदो मे सवाल किया कि अगर भविष्य मे किसी देश ने हमला कर दिया तो कया करेंगे ???? अभी तो आप बोल रहे है कि सेना हटा लो ! पर अमरजनसी जरूरत पड़ गई तो कया करेंगे ???
तो उन्होने ने कहा इसके लिए पुलिस काफी है ! उसी से काम चला लेगे ! ऐसा जवाब vk krishann manon ने दिया !!

ऐसी ही एक बार कैबनेट कि मीटिंग थी प्रधान मंत्री और बाकी कुछ मंत्री माजूद थे ! vk kirshan ने एक प्रस्ताव फिर लाया और कहा ! देखो जी हमने सीमा से सेना तो हटा ली है ! अगर सेना नहीं रखनी तो पैसे खर्च करने कि क्या जरूरत है ! तो बजट मे से सेना का खर्च भी कम कर दिया !

और तो और एक और मूर्खता वाला काम किया ! उन्होने कहा अगर सेना ही नहीं है तो ये बंब,बंदुके
बनाने की क्या जरूरत है ! तो गोला बारूद बनाने वाले कारखानो मे उत्पादन पर रोक लगा दी और वहाँ काफी बनाने के प्याले चाय बनाने के प्याले आदि का काम शुरू करवा दिया !!*

----------


## shriram

*और उनको जो इस तरह के बयान आते थे तो चीन को लगा कि ये तो बहुत मूर्ख आदमी है ! कहता है सेना को हटा लो ! सेना का खर्चा कम कर दो ! गोला बारूद बनाना बंद कर दो ! और खुद दुनिया भर मे घूमता रहता है ! कभी सेना के लोगो के पास न जाना ! सेना के साथ को meeting न करना ! इस तरह के काम करते रहते थे !

तो चीन को मौका मिल गया ! और चीन एक मौका ये भी मिल गया !चीन को लगा की vk kirashan तो प्रधानमंत्री (नेहरू ) के आदमी है !! तो शायद नेहरू की भी यही मान्यता होगी ! क्यूंकि vk krishan नेहरू का खास दोस्त था तो नेहरू ने उसको रक्षा मंत्री बना दिया था ! वरना vk krishan कोई बड़ा नेता नहीं था देशा का ! जनता मे कोई उनका प्रभाव नहीं था ! बस नेहरू की दोस्ती ने उनको रक्षा मंत्री बना दिया !!

और वो हमेशा जो भाषण देते थे !लंबा भाषण देते थे 3 घंटे 4 घंटे ! लेकिन आप उनके भाषण का सिर पैर नहीं निकाल सकते थे कि उन्होने बोला क्या ! ऐसे मूर्ख व्यक्ति थे vk krishan menon !

तो ये सब मूर्खता देख कर चीन ने भारत पर हमला किया और भारत का एक इलाका था aksai chin !
वहाँ चीन ने पूरी ताकत से हमला किया ! और हालात क्या थे आप जानते है ! सेना को वापिस बुला लिया था पहले ही !! सेना का बजट कम था ! गोला बारूद के कारखाने बंद थे !! तो चीनी सैनिको ने बहुत मनमानी कि उस askai chin के क्षेत्र मे !!

और जो सबसे बुरा काम किया ! चीनी सैनिको ने सैंकड़ों महिलाओ के साथ जमकर बलत्कार किए !! वहाँ हजारो युवको कि ह्त्या करी ! askai chin का जो इलाका है वहाँ सुविधाए कुछ ऐसे है कि लोग वैसे ही अपना जीवन मुश्किल से जी पाते है ! रोज का जीवन चलाना ही उनको लिए किसी युद्ध से कम नहीं होता ऊपर से चीन का हमला !!
*

----------


## shriram

*तो वहाँ के लोगो ने उस समय बहुत बहुत दुख झेला ! और वहाँ हमारी सेना नहीं थी ! तो वहाँ लोगो के मन हमारी सरकार के विरुद्ध एक विद्रोह की भावना उतपन हुई ! और वो आज भी झलकती है ! आज भी आप वहाँ जाये तो वहाँ लोग ये सवाल करते है कि जब चीन ने हमला किया था तो आपकी सेना कहाँ थी ! और सच है हम लोगो के पास इसका कोई जवाब नहीं ! तो उनमे एक अलगाव कि भावना उतपन हुई जो अलग क्षेत्र की मांग करने लगे !!!

तो हमले मे चीन ने हमारी 72 हजार वर्ग मील जमीन पर कब्जा कर लिया ! और हमारा तीर्थ स्थान कैलाश मानसरोवर भी चीन के कब्जे मे चला गया ! और बहुत शर्म कि बात है आज हमे अपने तीर्थ स्थान पर जाने के लिए चीन से आज्ञा लेनी पड़ती है ! और इसके जिम्मेदार सिर्फ और सिर्फ नेहरू और vk krishan menon जैसे घटिया और मूर्ख किसम के नेता थे !!!
__________________________
__________________________
तो युद्ध के बाद एक बार संसद मे भारत-चीन युद्ध पर चर्चा हुई ! सभी सांसदो के मुह से जो एक स्वर सुनाई दे रहा था ! वो यही था !कि किसी भी तरह चीन के पास गई 72 हजार वर्ग मील जमीन और हमारा तीर्थ स्थान कैलाश मानसरोवर वापिस आना चाहिए !

महावीर त्यागी जी जो उस समय के बहुत महान नेता थे !उन्होने ने सीधा नेहरू को कहा कि आप ही थे जिनहोने सेना हटाई ! सेना का बजट कम किया ! गोला बारूद बनाने के कारखाने बंद करवाये! आप ही के लोग विदेशो मे घूमा करते थे ! और आपकी इन गलितयो ने चीन को मौका मिला और उसमे हमला किया और हमारी 72 हजार वर्ग मील जमीन पर कब्जा कर लिया !!

अब आप ही बताए कि आप ये 72 हजार वर्ग मील जमीन को कब वापिस ला रहे है ?????!

तो इस हरामखोर नेहरू का जवाब सुनिए ! नेहरू ने कहा फिर क्या हुआ अगर वो जमीन चली गई ! चली गई तो चली गई ! वैसे भी बंजर जमीन थी घास का टुकड़ा नहीं उगता था ! ऐसी जमीन के लिए क्या चिंता करना !!

तो त्यागी जी ने बहुत ही बढ़िया जवाब दिया ! त्यागी जी ने कहा नेहरू जी उगता तो आपके सिर पर भी कुछ नहीं ! तो इसको भी काट कर चीन को देदो ! और इत्फ़ाक से नेहरू उस समय पूरी तरह गंजा हो चुका था !! tongue emoticon

तो दोस्तो इस नेहरू ने धरती माँ को एक जमीन का टुकड़ा मान लिया ! और अपनी गलती मानने के बजाय ! उल्टा ब्यान दे रहा है जमीन चली गई तो चली गई !

इससे ज्यादा घटिया बात कुछ और नहीं हो सकती ! !

और लानत है भारत की जनता पर आज चीन युद्ध के 50 साल बाद भी नेहरू परिवार के वंशज देश चला रहे हैं !! हमे दिन रात लूट रहे हैं !हमे मूर्ख बना रेह हैं !
____________

आपने पूरी post पढ़ी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !
अमर शहीद राजीव दीक्षित जी की जय !!

1962 का युद्ध सारी घटना यहाँ देखे !!
must click here !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4390QXdYF4

वन्देमातरम !!!!

अमर शहीद Rajiv Dixit जी की जय !

*

----------


## DIWANA DON

> किसी स्त्री  के लिए अपशब्दों का प्रयोग हमारी संस्कृति में  वर्जित है 
> 
> हम तो वो है जो इस राष्ट को भी माता कहते है इसलिए शब्दों का उचित चयन करे 
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद



जिसे भारत माता से प्रेम नही उसके लिए ये अपशब्द कोई मायने नही रखता ।

----------


## anita

> जिसे भारत माता से प्रेम नही उसके लिए ये अपशब्द कोई मायने नही रखता ।




प्रभू, अपने धर्म, अपनी संस्कृति का ही ध्यान करते हुए ही अशब्दो का प्रयोग न करे 

ये ही निवेदन है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> किसी स्त्री  के लिए अपशब्दों का प्रयोग हमारी संस्कृति में  वर्जित है 
> 
> हम तो वो है जो इस राष्ट को भी माता कहते है इसलिए शब्दों का उचित चयन करे 
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद


इस सन्दर्भ में १५०० साल पहले सेक्टर १ में शाही-गजट में जारी आपका साझाकृत बयान भी मैं पढ़ चुका हूँ।

----------


## shriram

*इस लिए इन्हे कहते है मोदी जी*




*मोदी जी सभा कर रहे थे।।
उन्होंने देखा की एक विकलांग बहुत देर से बार बार उठा
- खड़ा होना चाहता है की वो उनको देख सके।।
थोड़ी देर तो मोदी जी देखते रहे
, फिर अब उनको सहन नहीं हो रहा था।। वो व्याकुल
ही उठे, हालात यह बन गए की भाषण से
शब्द भूलने लगे।। दिमाग देखिये उस विकलांग को हो
रही परेशानी और भाषण दोनों पर केन्द्रित
था।। कुछ देर ही हुयी कि अब बर्दाश्त
नहीं हुआ और भाषण वन्दे मातरम् के उद्घोष के साथ
समाप्त।।
सारे नेता भौंचक क्या हुआ ?? जनता हैरान ।। भाषण ख़त्म करने
के तुरंत बाद उन्होंने अपने सुरक्षा कर्मी को उस
विकलांग की और ऊँगली से इशारा करते
हुए कहा की उस विकलांग को ले आओ मेरे पास, मैं
मिलना चाहता हूँ।। वो सुरक्षाकर्मी गए उसके पास।। वो
बेहद डर गया की उसने क्या अपराध किया ?? उसको
बताया की मोदी जी आपको बुला
रहे हैं, वो मना करने लगा की उसने कोई
गलती नहीं की, वो विकलांग है
वो सिर्फ मोदी को देखना चाह रहा था।। वो सुरक्षा
कर्मी बिले चलो की सर बुला रहे हैं।।
इतने में स्टेज से मोदी जी ने इशारा किया
की इधर आओ, तो विकलांग सहम गया की
क्या कोई उसकी शिकायत किया है झूंठी
की उसने कोई जुर्म नहीं किया।। वो गया
मोदी जी के पास।।
मोदी जी ने उसको कुर्सी पर
बैठाया और स्वयं खड़े रहे।। उन्होंने उसका नाम, व्यवसाय और
कुशल क्षेम पूँछी।। वो घबराते हुए जबाब दिया।। अब
मोदी ने कहा -" बंधू , आज पहली बार
ऐसा हुआ की मैं आपको हो रही
तकलीफ देखकर जो आपको मुझको देखने में हो
रही थी , मैं भाषण से अपने शब्द भूलने
लग गया, मैं आपके प्रयास जो आप कर रहे थे मैं आपके मेरे
प्रति लगाव को देखकर नतमस्तक हूँ की आप
इतनी दूर से स्वयं चलकर सिर्फ मुझे सुनने और
देखने आये। मैं आपकी हिम्मत को सलाम करता हूँ"
इतना कहना था मोदी जी का
की वो विकलांग कुर्सी से हटकर उनके
चरणों में गिर गया और दोनों पैर कस के पकड लिए और रोने लग
गया।। बोल मुझे माफ़ कर दो, मैं गलत समझ रहा था की
आप मुझे पता नहीं किसलिए बुला रहे हैं , मुझे अब
अपने से नफरत हो रही है ।। आप महान हैं महान
हैं और खूब रोया।। मोदी ने उसको दोनों हांथो से उठाया ,
गले से लगाकर चुप कराया और पानी पिलाया और बोले-
" आप जीवन में सदैव आंगे बढे, कभी न
रुकें और खुश रहे ऐसी मैं कामना करता हूँ और हाँ
वोट डालने जरूर जायें ।।" ऐसा कहकर मोदी
जी उसके साथ मंच से उतर गए।।
ऐसे हैं हमारे मोदी जी।।
मित्रों, जिस जिस की आँखें प्रेमअश्रु से भर आई वो
शेयर करें और जिसको सुकून मिला वो कमेन्ट करें*

----------


## shriram

*Salute to Javed Akhtar*



*Salute to Javed Akhtar*

----------


## shriram

*बाबर ने मुश्किल से कोई चार वर्ष राज किया |
 हुँमायुं को शेरशाह ने ठोक पीटकर भगा दिया |
 मुग़ल साम्राज्य की नींव अकबर ने डाली और जहाँगीर, शाहजहाँ से होते हुए औरंगजेब आते आते उखड़ गया | 
कुल डेढ़ सौ वर्ष (अकबर 1556 ई से ओरंगजेब 1707ई तक) के समय के स्थिर शासन को मुग़ल काल नाम से इतिहास में एक पूरे पार्ट की तरह पढ़ाया जाता है |
 मानो सृष्टि आरम्भ से आजतक के कालखण्ड में तीन भाग कर बीच के मध्यकाल तक इन्हीं का राज रहा |
अब इस स्थिर (?) शासन की तीन चार पीढ़ी के लिए कई किताबें,
 पाठ्यक्रम, 
सामान्य ज्ञान, 
प्रतियोगिता परीक्षाओं में प्रश्न,
 विज्ञापनों में गीत 
इतना हल्ला मचा रखा है,
 मानो पूरा मध्ययुग इन्हीं सौ डेढ़ सौ वर्षों के इर्द गिर्द ही है | 
जबकि उक्त समय में मेवाड़ इनके पास नहीं था | 
दक्षिण और पूर्व भी एक सपना ही था |

अब जरा विचार करें --- क्या भारत में अन्य तीन चार पीढ़ी और शताधिक वर्ष पर्यन्त राज्य करने वाले वंशों को इतना महत्त्व या स्थान मिला है ?
 हर्यक वंश, 
मौर्य साम्राज्य,
 गुप्त काल, 
इनके वंशजों ने कई-कई पीढ़ियों तक शानदार शासन चलाए | 
अकेला विजय नगर साम्राज्य ही तीन सौ वर्ष तक टिका रहा |
 हीरे माणिक्य की हम्पी नगर में मण्डियां लगती थी |
 पर उनका वर्णन करते समय इतिहासकारों को मुँह का कैंसर हो जाता है |
 सामान्य ज्ञान (G.K.) की पुस्तकों में पन्ने कम पड़ जाते है |
 पाठ्यक्रम के पृष्ठ सिकुड़ जाते है |
प्रतियोगी परीक्षकों के हृदय पर हल चल जाते है ।
 क्यों ??

आखिर हम स्वतन्त्र देश हैं ।
 कबतक लुटेरों और आक्रांताओं का गुणगान करते रहेंगे ??*

----------


## shriram

*सेक्यु्लर देशों में भी चर्च का हस्तक्षेप*


*•	 इंग्लैण्ड   - इंग्लैण्ड के राजा/रानी का एंग्लीकेन चर्च का सदस्य होना अनिवार्य है। 
24 बिशप व 2 आर्कविशप, संसद के उच्चा सदन House of Lords के सदस्य मनोनित होते हैं। 

•	इटली   - वहाँ का संविधान कहता है कि "कैथोलिक मत के ईसाई तत्व ही सार्वजनिक शिक्षा की नींव और शिखर दोनों है" शिक्षकों और उपदेशकों को चर्च अधिकारियों की सम्मति लेनी पड़ती है, अन्यथा वे पद से बर्खास्त कर दिये जाते है। 

•	पुर्तगाल- शिक्षा अधिकारियो की नियुक्ति चर्च के  सम्मति से ही होनी अनिवार्य है।

•	कोलम्बिया - कैथोलिक मत के अतिरिक्त किसी भी अन्य को अपने पूजा घर से बाहर प्रचार की अनुमति नही है।

•	डेनमार्क - यहाँ का राष्ट्रीय चर्च लूथेरियन चर्च है। 
इसी चर्च को राज करने का अधिकार है और चर्च की सभी गतिविधियों के लिये धन सरकार द्वारा दिया जाता है। 

•	नार्वे - राजा सदै लूथेरियन चर्च का अनुयायी होगा, आधे से अधिक मन्त्रि्यों का चयन चर्च करेगा। सभी विद्यालयो मे ईसाई मत की शिक्षा अनिवार्य है।

•	स्वीडन - ईसाईयों के अतिरिक्त अन्य  मत के व्यक्तियों को अपने बच्चों की शिक्षा के लिये विद्यालय चलाने पर प्रतिबन्ध है।

•	अमेरिका - वहाँ के न्यालयालयों ने अमेरिका को ईसाई देश माना है।
 "अमेरिका के बहुसंख्यषक लोग ईसाई होने के कारण हमारे कानून और संस्थाेएँ ईसा के उपदेशों से अनुप्राणित होनी चाहिए!" 
हमारी नीतियों का प्रारम्भ ईसाई मत द्वारा हुआ है। 
हमारी न्याय व्यवस्था की मूल चेतना वही है। 
सरकारी प्रशासन के पार्श्व भूमि  में ईसाई मत है।
 कुल मिला कर ईसाई मत देश के कानून का हिस्सा है। - अमेरिकन चर्च लॉ0

 एक यक्ष प्रश्न

आखिर क्यों 
जब भारत मे 
हिन्दू  विधि विधान से नैतिक शिक्षा,
 योग शिक्षा, 
दीप प्रज्ज्वलन,
 सरस्वती  वंदना 
अथवा वंदेमातरम् आदि से सेकुलर छवि कैसे भ्रष्ट हो जाती है? 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*रोहित बेमूला कोई दलित नहीं था वो भी ईसाई हो चूका था यही बजह है कांग्रेस के बेमुल्ला प्रेम 
की 
अब सुनिए लखनऊ विश्वविधालय के मशहूर गुंडे प्रमोद तिवारी की ( जो लोग 90 के दशक में लखनऊ विश्वविधालय के छात्र थे वो इसकी कारगुजारी जानते होगे ) , इन महाशय ने चुनाव के वक्त एक समजवादी लडके को लात घुसो से इतना पिता की वो अस्पताल में भर्ती हुआ वजह ये की उसने राहुल गांधी को कला झंडा दिखाया इन्होने  बेशर्मी से वयान दिया जो हमारे नेता को बुरी नजर से देखेगा हम उसका फिर यही हाल करेंगे 
अब यही  महाशय कह रहे है की कन्हिया की पिटाई करने वाले वकील गुंडे है और जो लोग पाकिस्तान जिन्दावाद के नारे लगा रहे थे  हिंसा तो नहीं कर रहे थे पुलिस ने उनको गिरफ्तार कर बड़ा घटिया काम किया और उनका केस दिल्ली में नहीं उत्तर  प्रदेश में चलना चाहिए जिससे उनकी सुरक्षा हम कोंग्रेसी कर सके 
यही राहुल गांधी को कला झंडा दिखाने पर पिटाई ठीक है लेकिन देश को गली देने पर हमें संयम रखना चाहिए 
ये है कोंग्रसी विचारधारा जिसमे राहुल गांधी देश ये ज्यादा बड़े है 
और इस कांग्रेस को वोट कौन देता है हिन्दू*

----------


## navinc4u

***देवताओं के पास शस्त्र क्यों?***भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के हाथ में सुदर्शन  चक्र,राम के हाथों में धनुष बाण,हनुमान जी के हाथों में गदा,दुर्गा के  हाथों में तलवार,शिवजी के हाथ में त्रिशूल,इंद्र,गणपत  ि सभी देवताओं के  हाथों में शस्त्र।ऐसा क्यों?क्योंकि जब भी उन्मत्त असुरी। शक्तियां ताकदवर  होती है और सभी का जीना हराम कर देती है तो उनकी शक्ति कमज़ोर करने के लिये  और उनका तत्काल ताडन  करने के लिये सभी देवी देवताओं को सदैव शस्त्र  संपन्न रहना पड़ता था।सजग और अखंड सावधान रहना पड़ता था।आज भी चारों  ओर देखे तो क्या दिखाई देता है?दुर्जनों द्वारा सज्जनों को जानबूझकर  उत्पिडन किया जा रहा है।कानून भी हाथ पर हाथ रखकर खामोश बैठा है।तो क्या  सज्जनों को दुर्जनों से और दुष्टों से रक्षा के लिये देवी देवताओं की तरह  सदैव शस्त्र संपन्न रहना चाहिए?कानून के हाथ दुष्टता का नाश करने और  सुष्टता का रक्षण करने में काम नहीं कर रहे तो आखिर क्या किया जाए?यह एक  गंभीर और चर्चा का विषय है।*

----------


## shriram

*मुग़ल काल में हिन्दू धर्म और संस्कृति का जितना नुक्सानहुआ है वह
 शायद ही किसी और काल में हुआ हो |

करीब एकहज़ार से अधिक
 मंदिरों को तोड़कर उन पर मस्जिद बना दी गयी. 

उनमे से एक
 कार्य जिस पर आपका ध्यान शायद ही गया होगा वह है शहरों के
 नामका इस्लामीकरण.:-

गाज़ियाबाद- मोहम्मद गाजी के नाम पर

 निज़ामाबाद - निज़ाम के नाम पर

 अल्लाहआबाद (इलाहबाद)- अल्लाह के नाम पर.

फरीदाबाद - मोहम्मद फरीद के नाम पर.

अकबराबाद- अकबर के नाम पर.

फर्रुखाबाद- मोहम्मद फारुख के नाम पर.

फिरोजाबाद - फ़िरोज़ के नाम पर.

हैदराबाद - हेदर अली के नाम पर.

मोरादाबाद - मुराद के नाम पर.

तुगलकाबाद - मोहम्मद बिन तुगलक के नाम पर.

सिकंदराबाद - सिकंदर के नाम पर.

अहमदाबाद - अहमद शाह अब्दाली के नाम पर....


और फेहरिस्त बहुत लम्बी है परन्तु आज़ादी के बाद इन
 नामो को बदलना तो दूर हम इस बारे में जानते ही नहीं हैं क्या यह
 समय नहीं की हमें इन इस्लामी नामो को बदलकर
 इनका पुनः असली नाम देना चाहिए?
*

----------


## shriram

*कांग्रेस से ज्यादा घिनौनी पार्टी कोई और है? 
Double Standards of Congress

जरा इनके बयानों का विरोधाभास देखिये....

हजारों सिखों का कत्लेआम – एक गलती
कश्मीर में हिन्दुओं का नरसंहार – एक राजनैतिक समस्या

गुजरात में कुछ हजार लोगों द्वारा मुसलमानों की हत्या – एक विध्वंस
बंगाल में गरीब प्रदर्शनकारियों पर गोलीबारी – गलतफ़हमी

गुजरात में “परजानिया” पर प्रतिबन्ध – साम्प्रदायिक
“दा विंची कोड” और “जो बोले सो निहाल” पर प्रतिबन्ध – धर्मनिरपेक्षता

कारगिल हमला – भाजपा सरकार की भूल
चीन का 1962 का हमला – नेहरू को एक धोखा

जातिगत आधार पर स्कूल-कालेजों में आरक्षण – सेक्यूलर
अल्पसंख्यक संस्थाओं में भी आरक्षण की भाजपा की मांग – साम्प्रदायिक 

सोहराबुद्दीन की फ़र्जी मुठभेड़ – भाजपा का सांप्रदायिक चेहरा
ख्वाजा यूनुस का महाराष्ट्र में फ़र्जी मुठभेड़ – पुलिसिया अत्याचार

गोधरा के बाद के गुजरात दंगे - मोदी का शर्मनाक कांड
मेरठ, मलियाना, मुम्बई, मालेगाँव आदि-आदि-आदि दंगे - एक प्रशासनिक विफ़लता

हिन्दुओं और हिन्दुत्व के बारे बातें करना – सांप्रदायिक
इस्लाम और मुसलमानों के बारे में बातें करना – सेक्यूलर

संसद पर हमला – भाजपा सरकार की कमजोरी
अफ़जल गुरु को सुप्रीम कोर्ट के आदेश के बावजूद फ़ाँसी न देना – मानवीयता 

भाजपा के इस्लाम के बारे में सवाल – सांप्रदायिकता
कांग्रेस के “राम” के बारे में सवाल – नौकरशाही की गलती

यदि कांग्रेस लोकसभा चुनाव जीती – सोनिया को जनता ने स्वीकारा
मोदी गुजरात में चुनाव जीते – फ़ासिस्टों की जीत

सोनिया मोदी को कहती हैं “मौत का सौदागर” – सेक्यूलरिज्म को बढ़ावा
जब मोदी अफ़जल गुरु के बारे में बोले – मुस्लिम विरोधी

क्या इससे बड़ी दोमुँही, शर्मनाक, घटिया और जनविरोधी पार्टी कोई और हो सकती है?*

----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram

*(सन्दर्भ- राजस्थान पत्रिका, अहमदाबाद)
दिनांक: 29 नवम्बर 2009,
प्रस्तुति: श्री गुलाबचन्द जी कोठारी* 




*राष्ट्रमण्डल खेलों पर खर्च 'पाप'
संदर्भ - राजस्थान पत्रिका
10 अक्टुबर 2009, पेज- 1*

*नई दिल्ली 7 अक्टूबर ऐजेनसी - पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री राजीव गांधी के निकट रहे वरिष्ठ कांग्रेसी नेता और पूर्व केन्द्रीय मंध्त्री मणीशंकर अययर ने कहा है कि राष्ट्रमण्डल खेलों पर सरकार का अरबों रूपए की धनराशि खर्च करना सिर्फ फिजूल खर्ची नहीं, बल्कि पाप है।

अययर ने मशहूर चित्रकार इलूश जज अहलुवालिया के बनाए चित्रों गार्डन सांग का उदघाटन करने के बाद एक समाचार एजेंसी से बातचीत में कहा कि भारत जैसे गरीब देश में जहां आधी आबादी के पास रोटी कपडा और मकान जैसी बुनियादी चीजें नहीं हैं सरकार सिर्फ 10-15 दिनों के खेलों को आयोजित कराने पर अरबों रूपए पानी की तरह बहा रही हैं अगर इस धनराशि का उपयोग जन कल्याण कार्यों के लिए किया जाए तो लाखों करोडों नागरिकों को फायदा होगा। यह सब दूसरे देशों को दिखाने के लिए किया जा रहा है।

उन्होंने कहा कि देश में भले ही कितना विकास हो जाए और आर्थिक वृद्धि दर कितनी बढ जाए लेकिन इस सबका फायदा सिर्फ मुठठी भर अमीर लोगों को ही हो रहा हैं अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्तर पर मानव विकास सूचकांक पैमाने पर भार का 1994 में 134वां स्थान था और आज भी भारत उसी स्थान पर हैं।

उन्होंने कहा कि अगले साल जिस समय राष्ट्रमण्डल खेल होंगे उस दौरान वह विरोध स्वरूप गांधीजी के आश्रम में बैठेंगें  |*

----------


## shriram

*A letter published in DNA (Ahmedabad, Aug 13, 2010)

Is the Commonwealth relevant In 21st century?*



*Congratulations on publishing "Britain needs to show contrition about the Raj's depredations (DNA, August 10, by Rajeev Srinivasan). Actually when CWG is in such a mess, a question arises: if Commonwealth as relevant in the 21st century? As per Wikipedia, "The Commonwealth of Nations, usually known as the British Commonwealth, is an intergovernmental organisation of 53 independent member states. Most of them were formerly parts of the British Empire. They co-operate within a framework of common values and goals, as outlined in the Singapore Declaration. These include the promotion of democracy, human rights, good governance, the rule of law, individual liberty, egalitarian-ism, free trade, multilateralism, and world peace.

Actually looking at the history of Britishers, one feels that the Commonwealth seems to have been created by Britishers to maintain their influence on these countries even after their independence, in an intelligent and diplomatic way, through these high sounding words. So that everything looks normal and good. However, the concept itself means that wealth of all these countries is common. It would mean use of wealth of one country by other countries who were slaves of Britishers. Essentially, it would mean that Britishers can have a right on the wealth of these countries. And these countries need not be asked to return the money which they have looted. The estimate of $10 trillion is only the current value of items looted from India. If we combine the total from all 53 countries then this will be much higher.

A serious look into last couple of years will give one some interesting observations. The UK and their various organisations have carried out various "Goodwill developing" exercises in the past through various Indian organisations. Thus as soon as the budget for commonwealth games was increased, Britain made an announcement that it supports move for India to become a member of the UN Security Council. (The budget was presented on July 6, 2009 and Britain expressed support for India two-three days later). When Pak-trained terrorists attacked Taj Hotel, British prime minister visited India and Pakistan. What for? Just to make us realise that England is still acting as big brother! About 10 small countries or states viz. Pitcairn, Kaman island, Falkland, Tuckers and Kakos, Gibraltar, Manter-serat, Bermuda, Anguilla, British virgin Island, Cent Helena are still slaves of or are under their control. Why and what for? If they are serious about Commonwealth, then they should return all the things which they have looted in the past 300 years or so from these 53 countries and which are lying in their museums and secret warehouses, and also as personal collections. Recently, when Indians demanded Kohinoor, the British PM denied it. Why? Is it not against the spirit of COMMON + WEALTH?

However, in this era of 21st century, does it make a sense to carry over the past memory of slavery with us by associating with this organisation? Does it have any relevance except for serving the interest of Britain to continue to make these countries realise that they were its slaves in the past? Except for these games, what this organisation has done for our country, say at the time of war with China and Pakistan or at the time of flood or drought?

Actually, a book entitled "Freedom of India - A big Hoax" by Ram Narayanan in 1970, (enclosed herewith) shows the history of Commonwealth and the original ideas so much so that unfortunately even our great leaders gave tremendous importance to this organisation at the time of independence. It is interesting to note that if one searches for the phrase "Relevance of Commonwealth in today's world" in Google, then one finds several sites. There are many links which show that this agency is not relevant now and/or should be modified. In many cases, surveys have been conducted to know whether this agency is relevant now and people in some countries have openly come out against it Hence, there is a need to start a healthy academic debate and a survey to find out people's opinion in our country about the relevance of this agency in the modern era. Particularly, when India is moving towards becoming a superpower, it does not make much sense to continue with commonwealth any longer.

— Dr Surendra Singh Pokharna, Ahmedabad

British Queen and Indian Kings

Many Indian sports dignitaries are participating in the Queen’s Baton Relay, as a part of Commonwealth Games . One observes that when all Kings and Queens in our country have been reduced to ordinary citizens by taking away their privy purses and also by taking away their titles (the party which is governing the country has done it quite recently through a decision that all kings and ancient rulers will not be allowed to use their titles of past in the party). Why then, we should continue to sing songs of the British queen and her message given through this Baton. This is very unfortunate that our kings and queens have lost the respect but we are honouring a queen of the country, who had kept us slaves for around 250 years. Is it not a symbol of our mental slavery and colonialism? It is also important to note the effect loosing the privy purses of our kings and queens on our culture and society. As they have lost majority of their property and also their incomes were stopped, they were forced to sell their properties and belongings, most of which were converted into Hotels or/and items were sold out which were purchased by foreigners. So many valuable items of these kings and queens which reflect our culture and traditions have gone out.

But the mere fact that Britishers are maintaining the respect for their Queen along with Democracy should be viewed in a broader perspective, because their queen represents their history and culture. But we have never thought of this issue while taking away privy purses of our Kings and Queens. Can we learn something from this ?
*
*Surendra Singh Pokharna
B-71, Pruthvi Towers,
Jodhpur Char Rasta,
Ahmadabad*

----------


## navinc4u

नई दिल्ली। देशद्रोह के आरोपी जवाहरलाल नेहरू  यूनिवर्सिटी (जेएनयू) छात्रसंघ अध्यक्ष कन्हैया ने एक बार फिर बिगड़े बोल  बोले हैं। इस बार उसके निशाने पर भारतीय सेना के जवान हैं। कन्हैया ने  कश्मीर का जिक्र करते हुए कहा कि कश्मीर में सेना द्वारा महिलाओं का  बलात्कार किया जाता है, सुरक्षा के नाम पर जवान महिलाओं का बलात्कार करते  हैं। 

हालांकि कन्हैया ने ये भी कहा कि वो सुरक्षाबलों का सम्मान  करता है लेकिन जब उसने कश्मीर का जिक्र किया तो कहा कि वहां सेना बलात्कार  करती है। कन्हैया ने कश्मीर में सेना को लेकर कहा कि हम सुरक्षाबलों का  सम्मान करते हुए भी बोलेंगे कि कश्मीर में सेना द्वारा बलात्कार किया जाता  है। हमारे आपस में मतभेद  हैं लेकिन इस देश को बचाने और इस देश के संविधान  को बचाने में हमारे कोई मतभेद नहीं है। हम आजाद हिन्दुस्तान में समस्याओं  से आजादी के लिए संघर्ष कर रहे हैं।

----------


## navinc4u

*नई दिल्ली।* प्रख्यात लेखिका  नयनतारा सहगल ने सोमवार को कहा कि कन्हैया कुमार प्रधानमंत्री नरेन्द्र  मोदी की टक्कर का है। उन्होंने जेएनयू छात्र संघ अध्यक्ष की रिहाई के बाद  विश्वविद्यालय में और मीडिया से हुई बातचीत में कन्हैया कुमार की सराहना  की। उन्होंने यहां कहा कि कन्हैया कुमार ने न सिर्फ अपने भाषणों से बल्कि  मीडिया को दिए साक्षात्कारों से भी भारत में नयी उर्जा का संचार कर दिया  है। 

नेहरू परिवार से ताल्लुक रखने वाली सहगल ने राजमोहन गांधी  की नई पुस्तक ‘अंडरस्टैंडिंग द फाउंडिंग फादर्स’ के विमोचन के अवसर पर कहा  कि कन्हैया कुमार प्रधानमंत्री मोदी की टक्कर का है।

----------


## navinc4u

*जवाहर लाल विश्वविद्यालय में अंग्रेजी के प्रोफेसर और कवि  मकरंद परांजपे ने देशद्रोह के आरोप का सामना कर रहे छात्र संघ अध्यक्ष  कन्हैया कुमार से सवाल किया कि उन्होंने अपने बहुचर्चित भाषण से पहले क्या  तथ्यों की जांच की थी। परांजपे ने छात्रों को संबोधित करते हुए कहा कि  कन्हैया ने अपने भाषण में गोलवरकर के मुसोलिनी से मुलाकात करने की बात की  थी। उन्होंने सवाल किया कि क्या उन्होंने अपने तथ्यों की जांच की थी।* *उन्होंने कहा कि मैं यह नहीं कह रहा हूं कि वे फासिस्ट से  प्रभावित नहीं थे, वे थे..। परांजपे ने कहा कि कृपया हमें इस पर सहमत होने  दीजिए कि क्या तथ्य है और क्या नहीं। परांजपे ने जवाहर लाल विश्वविद्यालय  के छात्रों को संबोधन के दौरान कहा कि फासीवाद लोकतंत्र के खिलाफ है और  स्टालिनवाद भी। 
*
*उन्होंने कहा कि मैं ऐसे देश का नागरिक होने में गर्व  महसूस करता हूं, जहां एक तथाकथित न्यायिक हत्या ने इतना बड़ा हंगामा खड़ा  कर दिया। उन्होंने कहा कि क्या आपको पता है कि स्टालिन के सोवियत संघ में  1920 से 1950 के दशक में कितनी न्यायिक हत्यायें हुईं।*

----------


## navinc4u

*देशद्रोह मामले पर जेएनयू में मचे हंगामे के बीच नया वीडियो  सामने आया है। इस वीडियो क्लिप में जेएनयू के स्कूल ऑफ इंटरनेशनल स्टडीज की  प्रोफेसर निवेदिता मेनन ये कहती नजर आ रही हैं कि कश्मीर पर भारत का  गैरकानूनी कब्जा है और समूचा विश्व ऐसा मानता है।* *जेएनयू प्रशासनिक ब्लॉक के बाहर हुई इस क्लास में सेंटर  फॉर कंपरेटिव पॉलिटिक्स एंड पॉलिटिकल थॉट की प्रोफेसर निवेदिता मेनन कह रही  हैं कि दुनिया में माना जाता है कि भारत ने गैरकानूनी तौर पर कश्मीर पर  कब्जा किया है। उन्होंने ये भी कहा कि जब दुनियाभर में कश्मीर पर भारत के  गैरकानूनी कब्जे की बात हो रही है तो हमें सोचना चाहिए कि कश्मीर की आजादी  नारा गलत नहीं है।* 

उन्होंने कहा कि ये नारा एकदम जायज है। हमें समझना होगा कि  दुनिया में ये बात क्यों हो रही है रही है और भारत को विश्व में किस तरह से  देखा जा रहा है।

----------


## shriram

*कुछ यक्ष प्रश्न --- इन्हे गहराई से पढ़े --देखे ---समझे --एवं जबाब दे .........*

*यदि पाकिस्तान और भारत का बटवारा धर्म के आधार पर हुआ 
जिसमे पाकिस्तान मुस्लिम राष्ट्र बना तो भारत हिन्दू राष्ट्र क्यूँ घोषित नहीं किया ?
 जबकि दुनिया मे एक भी हिन्दू राष्ट्र नहीं है !

तथाकथित राष्ट्र के  पिता मोहनदास गांधी जी  ने ऐसा क्यूँ कहा पाकिस्तान से हिन्दू सिखो की लाशे आए तो आए लेकिन यहाँ एक भी मुस्लिम का खून नहीं बहना चाहिए ?

मोहनदास करमचंद गांधी जी  चाहते तो भगत सिंह जी को बचा सकते थे क्यूँ नहीं बचाया ? जबकि पुरे देश से यही मांग उठ रही थी |

भारत मे मुस्लिम के लिए अलग अलग धाराए क्यूँ है ?

ऐसा क्यूँ है की भारत से अलग होकर जीतने भी देश बने है सब इस्लामिक देश ही बने । क्यूँ ?


केरल मे कोई रिक्शा वाला वाहन चालक हिन्दू श्री कृष्ण जय हनुमान क्यूँ नहीं लिख सकता ?

भारत मे मुस्लिम 18% के आस पास है फिर भी अल्पसंख्यक कैसे है ? जबकि नियम कहता है की 10% के अंदर की संख्या ही अल्पसंख्यक है


कश्मीर से हिन्दुओ को क्यूँ खदेड़ दिया जबकि कश्मीर हिन्दुओ का राज्य था ?


ऐसा क्यूँ है की मुस्लिम जहा 30-40% हो जाते है तब अपने लिए अलग इस्लामिक राष्ट्र बनाने की मांग उठाते है विरोध करते है अन्य समुदाय के गले रेतते है क्यूँ ?

हिन्दुत्व को सांप्रदायिक क्यूँ ठहराया जाता है जबकि इस्लामिक आतंकवाद को धर्म से नहीं जोड़ने की अपील की जाती है ?

फरवरी मे बाबा रामदेव ने सर्वप्रथम भ्रष्टाचार के खिलद विशाल रेली आयोजित की थी,
 उस महारेली मे 1 लाख 18 हजार लोग आए थे तब मीडिया के किसी भी चेनल ने
 एक खबर तक नहीं दिखाई थी और जैसे ही अण्णा जंतर मंत्र पर मात्र 5000 समर्थको के साथ
 अनशन पर बैठे तो सारे मीडिया वाले अण्णा चालीसा गाने लगे ???? इसके पीछे क्या कारण है ?

अगर अण्णा हज़ारे को अनशन करना ही था तो रामदेव से मंच से पब्लिसिटी हासिल करके अलग मंच बनाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी ?

बॉलीवुड अण्णा हज़ारे का समर्थन करता है लेकिन रामदेवजी का विरोध क्यूँ करता है ?
*

----------


## shriram

*हमारा देश ही दुनिया मे एक मात्र देश है जो मुस्लिम को हज सब्सिडी देता है 60 वर्षो मे सरकार ने इसके लिए 10000 करोड़ रुपये खर्च कर डाले क्यूँ ?


सोनिया गांधी ने अपना  जन्म दिनांक 1944 बताई है 
लेकिन सुचनाए कहती है की उसके पिताजी सिग्नोर स्टेफनो माइनो 1945 से 1972 के बीच रूस मे केदी थे कैसे  बेवकूफ बना रही है ? सोनिया जी 

भारत मे मुस्लिमो के मदरसो के अनुदान हिन्दू मंदिरो से क्यूँ ?

कश्मीर मे गीता उपदेश देने पर संवेधानिक अडचने क्यूँ है ?

जमा मस्जिद के इमाम सैयद बुखारी ने एक बार कहा था की वे 
 ओसामा बिन लादेन का समर्थन करता है और आईएसआई का अजेंट है
 फिर भी भारत सरकार उसे गिरफ्तार क्यूँ नहीं करती ?

सरकार ने अण्णा हज़ारे के आंदोलन को सख्ती से नहीं कुचला
 जबकि रामदेव के समर्थको और स्वामी रामदेव की जान के पीछे पड़ी थी क्यूँ ?

मोहनदास गांधी ने अपने ब्रह्म चर्या के प्रयोग को बुढ़ापे मे करके क्या सीखा ? 
युवाओ को क्या सिखाया ?

पाकिस्तान मे 1947 मे 22.45% हिन्दू थे आज मात्र 1.12% शेष है सब कहा गए ?

मुगलो द्वारा ध्वस्त किया गया मंदिर सोमनाथ के जीर्णोद्धार की बात आई तो गांधी ने ऐसा क्यूँ कहा की यह सरकारी पैसे का दुरपयोग है जबकि जामा मस्जिद के पुनर्निर्माण के लिए सरकार पर दबाव डाला, अनशन पर बैठे |

भारत मे 1947 मे 7.88% मुस्लिम थे आज 18.80% है इतनी आबादी कैसे बढ़ी ?*

----------


## shriram

*भारत मे मीडिया हिन्दुओ के, संघ के खिलाफ क्यूँ बोलती है ?

अकबर के हरम मे 4878 हिन्दू औरते थी, जोधा अकबर फिल्म मे और स्कूली इतिहास मे इसे क्यूँ नहीं छापा गया

ऐसा क्यूँ होता है की जो भी सोनिया गांधी का धर्म जानने की कोशिश करता है कोर्ट उसी पर जुर्माना लगा देता है ?

बाबर ने लाखो हिन्दुओ की हत्या की फिर भी हम उसकी मस्जिद क्यूँ देखना चाहते है ?

भारत मे 80% हिन्दू है फिर भी श्री राम मंदिर क्यूँ नहीं बन सकता ?

कॉंग्रेस के शासन मे 645 दंगे हुए है जिसमे 32,427 लोग मारे गए है मीडिया को वो दिखाई नहीं देता है जबकि गुजरात मे प्रतिकृया मे हुए दंगो मे 2000 लोग मारे गए उस पर मीडिया हो इतना हल्ला करती है क्यूँ ?

67 कारसेवको को गोधरा मे जिंदा जलाया मीडिया उनकी बाते क्यूँ नहीं करती ?

जवाहर लाल नेहरू के दादा एक मुस्लिम (गया सुद्दीन गाजी) थे, हमें इतिहास मे गलत क्यूँ बताया गया ?

भारत मे गुरु परंपरा रही है, हर महापुरुष के गुरु थे गांधी जी ने आज तक अपना गुरु क्यूँ नहीं बनाया ?

बाकी के प्रश्न आप जोड़िए इतने जोड़िए की लोगो का दिमाग हिल जाये

भारत एक ऐसा देश है जहा से सभ्यता शुरू हुई तो गांधी इस देश का पिता कैसे ? 

दुनियामे एक भी हिन्दू देश नहीं है फिर भी आप सोचते है हिन्दू सांप्रदायिक है ? 

गांधी ने खिलाफत आंदोलन को सहयोग क्यूँ दिया इससे क्या फायदे हुए ? 

शुद्धि कारण आंदोलन कर रहे स्वामी श्रद्धानन्द की हत्या करने वाले रशीद नाम के युवक को गांधी ने भाई कहकर संबोधित क्यूँ किया ? गांधी ने कहा था की रशीद भाई जैसा है और स्वामी श्रद्धानन्द हिन्दू एकता का कार्यक्रम चलकर के "हिन्दू - मुस्लिम एकता" को विखंडित कर रहे थे 

जब तालिबान ने बुद्ध की मूर्तिया गिराई थी तो सेकुलर कीट मीडिया के "टाइम्स ऑफ इंडिया" ने अपने कॉलम मे लिखा था की यह बाबरी मस्जिद गिराने पर प्रतिशोध है क्या आप सहमत है इस वक्तव्य से ? जैसे को तैसा ? तो आप गुजरात के दंगो का विरोध क्यूँ करते हो वहाँ भी तो गोधरा कांड के विरोध मे बदले की आग मे दंगे हुए थे ?*

----------


## shriram

*पॉप को भारत मे  आने का निमंत्रण  दिया जाता है और नेपाल के राजा को मकर सक्रांति पर नहीं आने दिया जाता (1965)

एक अँग्रेजी अखबार ने सोनिया जी का एक लेख छापा हिन्दुत्व पर .... ? क्या उस अखबार को सोनिया जी  से बेहतर लेखक नहीं मिला ? 

उत्तर पूर्वी राज्यो मे न्यूजीलेंड, ऑस्ट्रेलिया और निदर लेंड की सहायता से चर्च का निर्माण हो रहा है .... क्या आपको लगता है चर्च राष्ट्र वाद को बढ़ावा देते है ?*

----------


## shriram

*Originally Posted by devvrat  
:BangHead:भारत कुमार जी 
पेश हैं रिश्ते ही रिश्ते – (दिल्ली की दीवारों पर लिखा होता है वैसे वाले नहीं, ये हैं असली रिश्ते)
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthr...?t=7358&page=4 


-सुज़ाना अरुंधती रॉय, प्रणव रॉय (नेहरु डायनेस्टी टीवी- NDTV) की भांजी हैं।

-प्रणव रॉय “काउंसिल ऑन फ़ॉरेन रिलेशन्स” के इंटरनेशनल सलाहकार बोर्ड के सदस्य हैं।

-इसी बोर्ड के एक अन्य सदस्य हैं मुकेश अम्बानी।

-प्रणव रॉय की पत्नी हैं राधिका रॉय।

-राधिका रॉय, बृन्दा करात की बहन हैं।

-बृन्दा करात, प्रकाश करात (CPI) की पत्नी हैं।


-प्रकाश करात चेन्नै के “डिबेटिंग क्लब” के सदस्य थे।

-एन राम, पी चिदम्बरम और मैथिली शिवरामन भी इस ग्रुप के सदस्य थे।

-इस ग्रुप ने एक पत्रिका शुरु की थी “रैडिकल रीव्यू”।

-CPI(M) के एक वरिष्ठ नेता सीताराम येचुरी की पत्नी हैं सीमा चिश्ती।


-सीमा चिश्ती इंडियन एक्सप्रेस की “रेजिडेण्ट एडीटर” हैं।

-बरखा दत्त NDTV में काम करती हैं।

-बरखा दत्त की माँ हैं श्रीमती प्रभा दत्त।

-प्रभा दत्त हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स की मुख्य रिपोर्टर थीं।

-राजदीप सरदेसाई पहले NDTV में थे, अब CNN-IBN के हैं (दोनों ही मुस्लिम चैनल हैं)।

-राजदीप सरदेसाई की पत्नी हैं सागरिका घोष।

-सागरिका घोष के पिता हैं दूरदर्शन के पूर्व महानिदेशक भास्कर घोष-सागरिका घोष की आंटी रूमा पॉल हैं।

-रूमा पॉल उच्चतम न्यायालय की पूर्व न्यायाधीश हैं।

-सागरिका घोष की दूसरी आंटी अरुंधती घोष हैं।

-अरुंधती घोष संयुक्त राष्ट्र में भारत की स्थाई प्रतिनिधि हैं।

-CNN-IBN का “ग्लोबल बिजनेस नेटवर्क” (GBN) से व्यावसायिक समझौता है।

-GBN टर्नर इंटरनेशनल और नेटवर्क-18 की एक कम्पनी है।

-NDTV भारत का एकमात्र चैनल है को “अधिकृत रूप से” पाकिस्तान में दिखाया जाता है।

-दिलीप डिसूज़ा PIPFD (Pakistan-India Peoples’ Forum for Peace and Democracy) के सदस्य हैं।

-दिलीप डिसूज़ा के पिता हैं जोसेफ़ बेन डिसूज़ा।

-जोसेफ़ बेन डिसूज़ा महाराष्ट्र सरकार के पूर्व सचिव रह चुके हैं।


-तीस्ता सीतलवाड भी PIPFD की सदस्य हैं।

-तीस्ता सीतलवाड के पति हैं जावेद आनन्द।

-जावेद आनन्द एक कम्पनी सबरंग कम्युनिकेशन और एक संस्था “मुस्लिम फ़ॉर सेकुलर डेमोक्रेसी” चलाते हैं।

-इस संस्था के प्रवक्ता हैं जावेद अख्तर।

-जावेद अख्तर की पत्नी हैं शबाना आज़मी।


-करण थापर ITV के मालिक हैं।

-ITV बीबीसी के लिये कार्यक्रमों का भी निर्माण करती है।

-करण थापर के पिता थे जनरल प्राणनाथ थापर (1962 का चीन युद्ध इन्हीं के नेतृत्व में हारा गया था)।

-करण थापर बेनज़ीर भुट्टो और ज़रदारी के बहुत अच्छे मित्र हैं।

-करण थापर के मामा की शादी नयनतारा सहगल से हुई है।

-नयनतारा सहगल, विजयलक्ष्मी पंडित की बेटी हैं।

-विजयलक्ष्मी पंडित, जवाहरलाल नेहरू की बहन हैं।

-मेधा पाटकर नर्मदा बचाओ आन्दोलन की मुख्य प्रवक्ता और कार्यकर्ता हैं।

-नबाआं को मदद मिलती है पैट्रिक मेकुल्ली से जो कि “इंटरनेशनल रिवर्स नेटवर्क (IRN)” संगठन में हैं।

-अंगना चटर्जी IRN की बोर्ड सदस्या हैं।

-अंगना चटर्जी PROXSA (Progressive South Asian Exchange Network) की भी सदस्या हैं।

-PROXSA संस्था, FOIL (Friends of Indian Leftist) से पैसा पाती है।

-अंगना चटर्जी के पति हैं रिचर्ड शेपायरो।

यही तो इंडिया है ............... हिंदुस्तान नहीं*

----------


## shriram

*Originally Posted by devvrat  
:BangHead:भारत कुमार जी 

पेश हैं रिश्ते ही रिश्ते – (दिल्ली की दीवारों पर लिखा होता है वैसे वाले नहीं, ये हैं असली रिश्ते)
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthr...?t=7358&page=4 


पेश हैं रिश्ते ही रिश्ते – (दिल्ली की दीवारों पर लिखा होता है वैसे वाले नहीं, ये हैं असली रिश्ते)

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthr...?t=7358&page=4 


-सुज़ाना अरुंधती रॉय, प्रणव रॉय (नेहरु डायनेस्टी टीवी- NDTV) की भांजी हैं।

-प्रणव रॉय “काउंसिल ऑन फ़ॉरेन रिलेशन्स” के इंटरनेशनल सलाहकार बोर्ड के सदस्य हैं।

-इसी बोर्ड के एक अन्य सदस्य हैं मुकेश अम्बानी।

-प्रणव रॉय की पत्नी हैं राधिका रॉय।

-राधिका रॉय, बृन्दा करात की बहन हैं।

-बृन्दा करात, प्रकाश करात (CPI) की पत्नी हैं।


-प्रकाश करात चेन्नै के “डिबेटिंग क्लब” के सदस्य थे।

-एन राम, पी चिदम्बरम और मैथिली शिवरामन भी इस ग्रुप के सदस्य थे।

-इस ग्रुप ने एक पत्रिका शुरु की थी “रैडिकल रीव्यू”।

-CPI(M) के एक वरिष्ठ नेता सीताराम येचुरी की पत्नी हैं सीमा चिश्ती।

-सीमा चिश्ती इंडियन एक्सप्रेस की “रेजिडेण्ट एडीटर” हैं।

-बरखा दत्त NDTV में काम करती हैं।

-बरखा दत्त की माँ हैं श्रीमती प्रभा दत्त।

-प्रभा दत्त हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स की मुख्य रिपोर्टर थीं।

-राजदीप सरदेसाई पहले NDTV में थे, अब CNN-IBN के हैं (दोनों ही मुस्लिम चैनल हैं)।

-राजदीप सरदेसाई की पत्नी हैं सागरिका घोष।

-सागरिका घोष के पिता हैं दूरदर्शन के पूर्व महानिदेशक भास्कर घोष-सागरिका घोष की आंटी रूमा पॉल हैं।

-रूमा पॉल उच्चतम न्यायालय की पूर्व न्यायाधीश हैं।

-सागरिका घोष की दूसरी आंटी अरुंधती घोष हैं।

-अरुंधती घोष संयुक्त राष्ट्र में भारत की स्थाई प्रतिनिधि हैं।

-CNN-IBN का “ग्लोबल बिजनेस नेटवर्क” (GBN) से व्यावसायिक समझौता है।

-GBN टर्नर इंटरनेशनल और नेटवर्क-18 की एक कम्पनी है।

-NDTV भारत का एकमात्र चैनल है को “अधिकृत रूप से” पाकिस्तान में दिखाया जाता है।

-दिलीप डिसूज़ा PIPFD (Pakistan-India Peoples’ Forum for Peace and Democracy) के सदस्य हैं।

-दिलीप डिसूज़ा के पिता हैं जोसेफ़ बेन डिसूज़ा।

-जोसेफ़ बेन डिसूज़ा महाराष्ट्र सरकार के पूर्व सचिव रह चुके हैं।


-तीस्ता सीतलवाड भी PIPFD की सदस्य हैं।

-तीस्ता सीतलवाड के पति हैं जावेद आनन्द।

-जावेद आनन्द एक कम्पनी सबरंग कम्युनिकेशन और एक संस्था “मुस्लिम फ़ॉर सेकुलर डेमोक्रेसी” चलाते हैं।

-इस संस्था के प्रवक्ता हैं जावेद अख्तर।

-जावेद अख्तर की पत्नी हैं शबाना आज़मी।


-करण थापर ITV के मालिक हैं।

-ITV बीबीसी के लिये कार्यक्रमों का भी निर्माण करती है।

-करण थापर के पिता थे जनरल प्राणनाथ थापर (1962 का चीन युद्ध इन्हीं के नेतृत्व में हारा गया था)।

-करण थापर बेनज़ीर भुट्टो और ज़रदारी के बहुत अच्छे मित्र हैं।

-करण थापर के मामा की शादी नयनतारा सहगल से हुई है।

-नयनतारा सहगल, विजयलक्ष्मी पंडित की बेटी हैं।

-विजयलक्ष्मी पंडित, जवाहरलाल नेहरू की बहन हैं।


-मेधा पाटकर नर्मदा बचाओ आन्दोलन की मुख्य प्रवक्ता और कार्यकर्ता हैं।

-नबाआं को मदद मिलती है पैट्रिक मेकुल्ली से जो कि “इंटरनेशनल रिवर्स नेटवर्क (IRN)” संगठन में हैं।

-अंगना चटर्जी IRN की बोर्ड सदस्या हैं।

-अंगना चटर्जी PROXSA (Progressive South Asian Exchange Network) की भी सदस्या हैं।

-PROXSA संस्था, FOIL (Friends of Indian Leftist) से पैसा पाती है।

-अंगना चटर्जी के पति हैं रिचर्ड शेपायरो।



*

----------


## shriram

*Originally Posted by devvrat  
:BangHead:भारत कुमार जी 

पेश हैं रिश्ते ही रिश्ते – (दिल्ली की दीवारों पर लिखा होता है वैसे वाले नहीं, ये हैं असली रिश्ते)
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthr...?t=7358&page=4 

-FOIL के सह-संस्थापक हैं अमेरिकी वामपंथी बिजू मैथ्यू।

-राहुल बोस (अभिनेता) खालिद अंसारी के रिश्ते में हैं।

-खालिद अंसारी “मिड-डे” पब्लिकेशन के अध्यक्ष हैं।

-खालिद अंसारी एमसी मीडिया लिमि

टेड के भी अध्यक्ष हैं।

-खालिद अंसारी, अब्दुल हमीद अंसारी के पिता हैं।

-अब्दुल हमीद अंसारी कांग्रेसी हैं।

-एवेंजेलिस्ट ईसाई और हिन्दुओं के खास आलोचक जॉन दयाल मिड-डे के दिल्ली संस्करण के प्रभारी हैं।


-नरसिम्हन राम (यानी एन राम) दक्षिण के प्रसिद्ध अखबार “द हिन्दू” के मुख्य सम्पादक हैं।

-एन राम की पहली पत्नी का नाम है सूसन।

-सूसन एक आयरिश हैं जो भारत में ऑक्सफ़ोर्ड पब्लिकेशन की इंचार्ज हैं।

-विद्या राम, एन राम की पुत्री हैं, वे भी एक पत्रकार हैं।

-एन राम की हालिया पत्नी मरियम हैं।

-त्रिचूर में आयोजित कैथोलिक बिशपों की एक मीटिंग में एन राम, जेनिफ़र अरुल और केएम रॉय ने भाग लिया है।

-जेनिफ़र अरुल, NDTV की दक्षिण भारत की प्रभारी हैं।

-जबकि केएम रॉय “द हिन्दू” के संवाददाता हैं।

-केएम रॉय “मंगलम” पब्लिकेशन के सम्पादक मंडल सदस्य भी हैं।

-मंगलम ग्रुप पब्लिकेशन एमसी वर्गीज़ ने शुरु किया है।

-केएम रॉय को “ऑल इंडिया कैथोलिक यूनियन लाइफ़टाइम अवार्ड” से सम्मानित किया गया है।

-“ऑल इंडिया कैथोलिक यूनियन” के राष्ट्रीय उपाध्यक्ष हैं जॉन दयाल।

-जॉन दयाल “ऑल इंडिया क्रिश्चियन काउंसिल”(AICC) के सचिव भी हैं।

-AICC के अध्यक्ष हैं डॉ जोसेफ़ डिसूज़ा।

-जोसेफ़ डिसूज़ा ने “दलित फ़्रीडम नेटवर्क” की स्थापना की है।

-दलित फ़्रीडम नेटवर्क की सहयोगी संस्था है “ऑपरेशन मोबिलाइज़ेशन इंडिया” (OM India)।

-OM India के दक्षिण भारत प्रभारी हैं कुमार स्वामी।

-कुमार स्वामी कर्नाटक राज्य के मानवाधिकार आयोग के सदस्य भी हैं।

-OM India के उत्तर भारत प्रभारी हैं मोजेस परमार।

-OM India का लक्ष्य दुनिया के उन हिस्सों में चर्च को मजबूत करना है, जहाँ वे अब तक नहीं पहुँचे हैं।

-OMCC दलित फ़्रीडम नेटवर्क (DFN) के साथ काम करती है।

-DFN के सलाहकार मण्डल में विलियम आर्मस्ट्रांग शामिल हैं।

-विलियम आर्मस्ट्रांग, कोलोरेडो (अमेरिका) के पूर्व सीनेटर हैं और वर्तमान में कोलोरेडो क्रिश्चियन यूनिवर्सिटी के प्रेसीडेण्ट हैं। यह यूनिवर्सिटी विश्व भर में ईसा के प्रचार हेतु मुख्य रणनीतिकारों में शुमार की जाती है।

-DFN के सलाहकार मंडल में उदित राज भी शामिल हैं।

-उदित राज के जोसेफ़ पिट्स के अच्छे मित्र भी हैं।

-जोसेफ़ पिट्स ने ही नरेन्द्र मोदी को वीज़ा न देने के लिये कोंडोलीज़ा राइस से कहा था।

-जोसेफ़ पिट्स “कश्मीर फ़ोरम” के संस्थापक भी हैं।

-उदित राज भारत सरकार के नेशनल इंटीग्रेशन काउंसिल (राष्ट्रीय एकता परिषद) के सदस्य भी हैं।

-उदित राज कश्मीर पर बनी एक अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय समिति के सदस्य भी हैं।

-सुहासिनी हैदर, सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी की पुत्री हैं।

-सुहासिनी हैदर, सलमान हैदर की पुत्रवधू हैं।

-सलमान हैदर, भारत के पूर्व विदेश सचिव रह चुके हैं, चीन में राजदूत भी रह चुके हैं।


-रामोजी ग्रुप के मुखिया हैं रामोजी राव।

-रामोजी राव “ईनाडु” (सर्वाधिक खपत वाला तेलुगू अखबार) के संस्थापक हैं।

-रामोजी राव ईटीवी के भी मालिक हैं।

-रामोजी राव चन्द्रबाबू नायडू के परम मित्रों में से हैं।


-डेक्कन क्रॉनिकल के चेयरमैन हैं टी वेंकटरमन रेड्डी।

-रेड्डी साहब कांग्रेस के पूर्व राज्यसभा सदस्य हैं।

-एमजे अकबर डेक्कन क्रॉनिकल और एशियन एज के सम्पादक हैं।

-एमजे अकबर कांग्रेस विधायक भी रह चुके हैं।

-एमजे अकबर की पत्नी हैं मल्लिका जोसेफ़।

-मल्लिका जोसेफ़, टाइम्स ऑफ़ इंडिया में कार्यरत हैं।


-वाय सेमुअल राजशेखर रेड्डी आंध्रप्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री रह चुके हैं।

-सेमुअल रेड्डी के पिता राजा रेड्डी ने पुलिवेन्दुला में एक डिग्री कालेज व एक पोलीटेक्नीक कालेज की स्थापना की।

-सेमुअल रेड्डी ने कहा है कि आंध्रा लोयोला कॉलेज में पढ़ाई के दौरान वे इतने प्रभावित हुए कि उन्होंने उक्त दोनों कॉलेज लोयोला समूह को दान में दे दिये।

-सेमुअल रेड्डी की बेटी हैं शर्मिला।


*

----------


## shriram

*Originally Posted by devvrat  
:BangHead:भारत कुमार जी 

पेश हैं रिश्ते ही रिश्ते – (दिल्ली की दीवारों पर लिखा होता है वैसे वाले नहीं, ये हैं असली रिश्ते)
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthr...?t=7358&page=4 


-शर्मिला की शादी हुई है “अनिल कुमार” से। अनिल कुमार भी एक धर्म-परिवर्तित ईसाई हैं जिन्होंने “अनिल वर्ल्ड एवेंजेलिज़्म” नामक संस्था शुरु की और वे एक सक्रिय एवेंजेलिस्ट (कट्टर ईसाई धर्म प्रचारक) हैं।

-सेमुअल रेड्डी के पुत्र जगन रेड्डी युवा कांग्रेस नेता हैं।

-जगन रेड्डी “जगति पब्लिकेशन प्रा. लि.” के चेयरमैन हैं।

-भूमना करुणाकरा रेड्डी, सेमुअल रेड्डी की करीबी हैं।

-करुणाकरा रेड्डी, तिरुमला तिरुपति देवस्थानम की चेयरमैन हैं।

-चन्द्रबाबू नायडू ने आरोप लगाया था कि “लैंको समूह” को जगति पब्लिकेशन्स में निवेश करने हेतु दबाव डाला गया था।


-लैंको कम्पनी समूह, एल श्रीधर का है।

-एल श्रीधर, एल राजगोपाल के भाई हैं।

-एल राजगोपाल, पी उपेन्द्र के दामाद हैं।

-पी उपेन्द्र केन्द्र में कांग्रेस के मंत्री रह चुके हैं।

-सन टीवी चैनल समूह के मालिक हैं कलानिधि मारन

-कलानिधि मारन एक तमिल दैनिक “दिनाकरन” के भी मालिक हैं।

-कलानिधि के भाई हैं दयानिधि मारन।

-दयानिधि मारन केन्द्र में संचार मंत्री थे।

-कलानिधि मारन के पिता थे मुरासोली मारन।

-मुरासोली मारन के चाचा हैं एम करुणानिधि (तमिलनाडु के मुख्यमंत्री)।

-करुणानिधि ने ‘कैलाग्नार टीवी” का उदघाटन किया।

-कैलाग्नार टीवी के मालिक हैं एम के अझागिरी।

-एम के अझागिरी, करुणानिधि के पुत्र हैं।

-करुणानिधि के एक और पुत्र हैं एम के स्टालिन।

-स्टालिन का नामकरण रूस के नेता के नाम पर किया गया।

-कनिमोझि, करुणानिधि की पुत्री हैं, और केन्द्र में राज्यमंत्री हैं।

-कनिमोझी, “द हिन्दू” अखबार में सह-सम्पादक भी हैं।

-कनिमोझी के दूसरे पति जी अरविन्दन सिंगापुर के एक जाने-माने व्यक्ति हैं।

-स्टार विजय एक तमिल चैनल है।

-विजय टीवी को स्टार टीवी ने खरीद लिया है।

-स्टार टीवी के मालिक हैं रूपर्ट मर्डोक।

-Act Now for Harmony and Democracy (अनहद) की संस्थापक और ट्रस्टी हैं शबनम हाशमी।

-शबनम हाशमी, गौहर रज़ा की पत्नी हैं।

-“अनहद” के एक और संस्थापक हैं के एम पणिक्कर।

-के एम पणिक्कर एक मार्क्सवादी इतिहासकार हैं, जो कई साल तक ICHR में काबिज रहे।

-पणिक्कर को पद्मभूषण भी मिला।

-हर्ष मन्दर भी “अनहद” के संस्थापक हैं।

-हर्ष मन्दर एक मानवाधिकार कार्यकर्ता हैं।

-हर्ष मन्दर, अजीत जोगी के खास मित्र हैं।

-अजीत जोगी, सोनिया गाँधी के खास हैं क्योंकि वे ईसाई हैं और इन्हीं की अगुआई में छत्तीसगढ़ में जोरशोर से धर्म-परिवर्तन करवाया गया और बाद में दिलीपसिंह जूदेव ने परिवर्तित आदिवासियों की हिन्दू धर्म में वापसी करवाई।

-कमला भसीन भी “अनहद” की संस्थापक सदस्य हैं।

-फ़िल्मकार सईद अख्तर मिर्ज़ा “अनहद” के ट्रस्टी हैं।



-मलयालम दैनिक “मातृभूमि” के मालिक हैं एमपी वीरेन्द्रकुमार

-वीरेन्द्रकुमार जद(से) के सांसद हैं (केरल से)

-केरल में देवेगौड़ा की पार्टी लेफ़्ट फ़्रण्ट की साझीदार है।

-शशि थरूर पूर्व राजनैयिक हैं।

-चन्द्रन थरूर, शशि थरूर के पिता हैं, जो कोलकाता की आनन्दबाज़ार पत्रिका में संवाददाता थे।

-चन्द्रन थरूर ने 1959 में द स्टेट्समैन” की अध्यक्षता की।

-शशि थरूर के दो जुड़वाँ लड़के ईशान और कनिष्क हैं, ईशान हांगकांग में “टाइम्स” पत्रिका के लिये काम करते हैं।

-कनिष्क लन्दन में “ओपन डेमोक्रेसी” नामक संस्था के लिये काम करते हैं।

-शशि थरूर की बहन शोभा थरूर की बेटी रागिनी (अमेरिकी पत्रिका) “इंडिया करंट्स” की सम्पादक हैं।

-परमेश्वर थरूर, शशि थरूर के चाचा हैं और वे “रीडर्स डाइजेस्ट” के भारत संस्करण के संस्थापक सदस्य हैं।

-शोभना भरतिया हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स समूह की अध्यक्षा हैं।

-शोभना भरतिया केके बिरला की पुत्री और जीड़ी बिरला की पोती हैं

-शोभना राज्यसभा की सदस्या भी हैं जिन्हें सोनिया ने नामांकित किया था।

-शोभना को 2005 में पद्मश्री भी मिल चुकी है।

-शोभना भरतिया सिंधिया परिवार की भी नज़दीकी मित्र हैं।

-करण थापर भी हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स में कालम लिखते हैं।

-पत्रकार एन राम की भतीजी की शादी दयानिधि मारन से हुई है*

----------


## shriram

*आदरणीया एवं विदुषी अनीता जी की बात यहाँ पर उद्धरित कर रहा हूँ ----
Originally Posted by anita
बहुत ही अच्छा कटाक्ष है ये परन्तु ये भी सत्य है की इस दुर्दशा के लिए स्वयम हिन्दू ही जिमेदार है क्योकी जब किसी हिन्दू के साथ कोई ज्यादती होती है तो बाकि उसका कोई साथ नहीं देता है जबकि अन्य धर्मो में ऐसा नहीं है वहा पे सब एक साथ एकजुट हो जाते है , इसलिए हे सनातान धर्मियों उठो और अपने धर्म, अपनी संस्कृति की रक्षा के लिए संघर्ष करो , याद करो आपने उस पूर्वज को जिसने इस राष्ट को एकजुट करने के लिए सडको की खाक छान दी थी , जिसने उस विश्वविजेता को यहाँ से जाने पे मजबूर कर दिया था, याद करो उस आर्यावर्त को जो कभी हमारा था , उथिस्थ भारतवर्ष, 

संकल्प लो अखंड आर्यावर्त की, हम अपने पूर्वजो के उस अखंड आर्यावर्त के स्वपन को सम्पुरण करेंगे
*

----------


## shriram

*आदरणीया एवं विदुषी अनीता जी की बात यहाँ पर उद्धरित कर रहा हूँ ----
Originally Posted by anita
बहुत ही अच्छा कटाक्ष है ये परन्तु ये भी सत्य है की इस दुर्दशा के लिए स्वयम हिन्दू ही जिम्मेदार है 
क्योकी जब किसी हिन्दू के साथ कोई ज्यादती होती है तो
 बाकि उसका कोई साथ नहीं देता है 
जबकि अन्य धर्मो में ऐसा नहीं है
 वहा पे सब एक साथ एकजुट हो जाते है ,
 इसलिए हे सनातान धर्मियों उठो और
 अपने धर्म, अपनी संस्कृति की रक्षा के लिए संघर्ष करो , 
याद करो आपने उस पूर्वज को जिसने इस राष्ट को 
एकजुट करने के लिए सडको की खाक छान दी थी ,
 जिसने उस विश्वविजेता को यहाँ से जाने पे मजबूर कर दिया था,
 याद करो उस आर्यावर्त को जो कभी हमारा था ,
 उथिस्थ भारतवर्ष, 

संकल्प लो अखंड आर्यावर्त की, 
हम अपने पूर्वजो के उस अखंड आर्यावर्त के स्वप्न  को सम्पूर्ण  करेंगे |
*

----------


## navinc4u

*महिलाओं से सम्बंधित गांधी के किस्से, इतने किस्से की आपका सर घूम जायेगा, 
कांग्रेस द्वारा महात्मा तथा राष्ट्रपिता की उपाधि पाये मोहनदास गांधी के ये किस्से जो उनकी पुट जीवन में बीते आइये जरा नजर डालिये*

----------


## navinc4u

* * 15 साल की उम्र में गाँधी जी वेश्या की चोखट से हिम्मत न जुटा पाने के कारण वापस लौट आये .
*
* * 16 साल की उम्र में पत्नी से संबंध की इच्छा से मुक्त  नहीं हो पाए जब उनके पिता मृत्यु शैया पर थे .*
* * 21 साल की उम्र में फिर उनका मन पराई स्त्री को देखकर विकारग्रस्त होता है .*
* * 28 साल की उम्र में हब्सी स्त्री के पास जाते है लेकिन 
 शर्मसार होकर वापिस आ जाते है .*
* * 31 साल की उम्र में 1 बच्चे के पिता बन जाते है*
* * 40 साल की उम्र में अपने दोस्त हेनरी पोलक की पत्नी के साथ आत्मीयता महसूस करते है*
* * 41 साल की उम्र में मोड नाम की लड़की से प्रभवित होते है .*
* * 48 की उम्र में 22 साल की एस्थर फेरिंग के मोहजाल में फंस जाते है .*
* * 51 की उम्र में 48 साल की सरला देवी चोधरानी के प्रेम में पड़ते है .*

----------


## navinc4u

* * 28 साल की उम्र में हब्सी स्त्री के पास जाते है लेकिन 
 शर्मसार होकर वापिस आ जाते है .
*
* * 31 साल की उम्र में 1 बच्चे के पिता बन जाते है*
* * 40 साल की उम्र में अपने दोस्त हेनरी पोलक की पत्नी के साथ आत्मीयता महसूस करते है*
* * 41 साल की उम्र में मोड नाम की लड़की से प्रभवित होते है .*
* * 48 की उम्र में 22 साल की एस्थर फेरिंग के मोहजाल में फंस जाते है .*
* * 51 की उम्र में 48 साल की सरला देवी चोधरानी के प्रेम में पड़ते है .*
* * 56 की उम्र में 33 साल की मेडलिन स्लेड के प्रेम में फंसते है .*
* * 60 की उम्र में 18 साल की महाराष्ट्रियन प्रेमा के माया जाल में फंस जाते है .*
* * 64 की उम्र में 24 साल की अमेरिका की नीला नागिनी के संपर्क में आते है .*
* * 65 की उम्र में 37 साल की जर्मन महिला मार्गरेट स्पीगल को कपडे पहनना सिखाते है .*
* * 69 की उम्र में 18 साल की डॉक्टर शुशीला नैयर से मालिश करवाते है.*

----------


## navinc4u

* * 72 की उम्र में बाल विधवा लीलावती आसर,पटियाला के बड़े जमींदार की बेटी अम्तुस्स्लाम ,कपूरथला खानदान की
 राजकुमारी अमृत कौर तथा मशहूर समाजवादी नेता जयप्रकाश नारायण की पत्नी प्रभावती जैसी महिलाओ के साथ रहते है .
*
*  * 76 की उम्र में 16 साल की आभा .वीणा और कंचन नाम की युवतिओं को नग्न  होने को कहते है . जिस पर ये लडकिया कहती है की उन्हें ब्रह्मचर्य के बजाय  सहवास की जरूरत है .*
* * 77 की उम्र मे महात्मा गाँधी मनु की साथ नोआखाली की सर्द रातें गुजारते हैं*
* * 78 के गाँधी जी महात्मा जीवन के अंतिम क्षणोंतक आभा और मनु के साथ एक साथ बिस्तर पर सोते है………………….*
* आपको इनके बारे मे क्या कहना है??
 वैष्णव जन तो तेने कहिये, जे पीड पराई जाणे रे।।*

----------

